# Uterine Anomaly Thread (bicornuate, unicornuate, septate, didelphys)



## chistiana

Hello everyone. THis is my fourth pregnancy (DS 2010, mmc at 11w1d april 2011,mc at 6w5d august 2011). I am now 12w6d and had our big scan 5 days ago. The dr said everything looked great, strong heartbeat, good measurements! 2 days ago and just when i started thinking i m out of the woods i started bleeding bright red blood (not sure what it would have been like if i was standing as i tried to stay in bed but everytime i went to the toilet the water would turn red) anyway we went to the dr yesterday and he told us that the empty horn of my bicornuate uterus is bleeding but the baby in the other side fine with a good hb! I ve since been on strict bed rest, waiting to see what happens and praying to GOd we can keep this lo. I am so worried all the bleeding will affect the baby as this same thing happened with my missed mc. Other side was bleeding, baby was ok but then 10 days later we found no hb. Please if anyone has had or has heard of any positive reassuring stories i would really appreciate it.


----------



## chistiana

anyone? wow there are no bicornuate uterus ladies out there!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, Im not exactly bicornuate. I was originally told that I was , then at my D&C I was told I have uterus didelphys - two seperate wombs each with their own cervix. Ive pushed for further investigations to determine if this is the case incase or if its a uterine septum.
I had a kind of similar situation as yourself with my last pregnancy. At 8 weeks I started having period type bleeding with clots and told that Id miscarried. Anyway two further scans later confirmed that the baby still had a heartbeat and the bleeding was coming from the other non pregnant side - its bizarre! Unfortunately things turned out differently for me as at my 9 week scan there was no longer a heartbeat. I dont mean this as negative or to worry you but I just wanted to say that it sounds like it may well be coming from your other side. Do you def. have bicornuate? Maybe you have two wombs working seperately from each other? My miscarriage tests have revealed that I have a blood clotting problem which has been the cause and not my womb abnormality. Good luck and I have fingers crossed for you. 
Its not that often that I see other posts from woman with uterus anomalies.


----------



## holymoly

hello :flower:

I don't have any advice but have a bicornuate uterus too. I've not had any myself but have heard bleeding is common when the other side of the uterus doesn't know there is a pregnancy and tries to have a period. From what I can gather this doesn't harm the baby.

Nice to know I'm not alone with the bcu! :hugs:

Good luck! xx


----------



## chistiana

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi, Im not exactly bicornuate. I was originally told that I was , then at my D&C I was told I have uterus didelphys - two seperate wombs each with their own cervix. Ive pushed for further investigations to determine if this is the case incase or if its a uterine septum.
> I had a kind of similar situation as yourself with my last pregnancy. At 8 weeks I started having period type bleeding with clots and told that Id miscarried. Anyway two further scans later confirmed that the baby still had a heartbeat and the bleeding was coming from the other non pregnant side - its bizarre! Unfortunately things turned out differently for me as at my 9 week scan there was no longer a heartbeat. I dont mean this as negative or to worry you but I just wanted to say that it sounds like it may well be coming from your other side. Do you def. have bicornuate? Maybe you have two wombs working seperately from each other? My miscarriage tests have revealed that I have a blood clotting problem which has been the cause and not my womb abnormality. Good luck and I have fingers crossed for you.
> Its not that often that I see other posts from woman with uterus anomalies.

Hello and thank you so much for replying! I am so sorry about your loss. I m sure i have a bicorn uterus, as i was initially told it was a septate had surgery to remove it but was later told it wasnt a septate and they couldnt remove it. In april this year i started bleeding at 6 weeks and this lasts on and off until week 11. At each scan i was told it was the other side and that the baby was ok only for me to go in at 11w1d to find out the hb had stopped. I ve tested for clotting disorders too but couldnt find anything. The bleeding has now stopped but i m not seeing the dr for another week so i am a total nerve wreck! Thanks again for replying it s always nice to feel that you re not alone out there


----------



## chistiana

holymoly said:


> hello :flower:
> 
> I don't have any advice but have a bicornuate uterus too. I've not had any myself but have heard bleeding is common when the other side of the uterus doesn't know there is a pregnancy and tries to have a period. From what I can gather this doesn't harm the baby.
> 
> Nice to know I'm not alone with the bcu! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck! xx

Thanks hun and yes it s nice being able to share with other people thAt know what we re talking about! The dr said the bleeding from the other side wont hurt the baby but last time this happened the bleeding caused the placenta to slightly detach and then the hb stopped. Hopefully this time round the baby and the placenta are bigger since i am further along the pregnancy so i m just keeping my faith. I ve bought a fetal doppler to keep my sanity so as long as i can hear this hb i ll try to remain positive. I wish you very good luck in conceiving very very soon if you still ttc.the best is still to come!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I really hope things turn out ok for you. I can understand you must be a nervous wreck after last time. Im currently undergoing investigations to determine if it is true didelphys or a septum. I had my MRI 2 weeks ago (still waiting on results) and a hysteroscopy scheduled for next week. I need to rule out for sure that this isnt a septum or it will need to be removed. Interesting how you say that you went in to have it removed and it turned out not to be one! With these anomalies being so rare I think its hard to determine exactly what you have and misdiagnosis is common. BU has very good outcomes aswell I know that much. 
Ive also pushed for progesterone next time around as I said to the doctor that surely if my progesterone was high enough then the other non pregnant side shouldnt be bleeding as progesterone stops the lining from being shed during pregnancy. Have you possibly got low progesterone or had it tested?. I think you should ask about supplements even to stop this bleeding and anxiety, it leaves you wondering what is happening and teh fear of going to each scan. Good luck x


----------



## chistiana

Justkeeptryin it s funny how you say about being misdiagnosed...i think my case was a combination Of a misdiagnosis and a bad doc...after i had the surgery to remove what he swore was a septum he initially told me that it was indeed a septum, they removed it and everything was fine! Imagine my shock when i got pg and at my first doc appointment the new doc said "ow i see tou have a bu"! I was like "no, it was a septum and i had it fixed" but he insisted and so i brought in the dvd. He saw it and told me that in the 1 hour that i was under general anesthesia they only worked on me for about 3 mins as they couldnt cut anthing out. Only then did the "surgeon" say that they couldnt remove "all of it as they hit muscle"!!!!great practice of medicine!! I m already on progesterone 600 mg a day and hope this will work its magic. Bleeding has stopped and i m anxiously waiting to go in for a scan next monday! Thank you so much for the suggestion and asking after me!i hope your investigation sheds some light on your condition and to be quite honest i hope it is a septum as after resection you ll have a perfectly normal uterus ready to carry your rainbow baby!keep in touch, i would really love tk know how it goes!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow thats bizarre that you could watch the video of your surgery and they only worked on it for 3 mins! I used to think its going to be worst case scenario if it turns out to be a septum and how devaststed Ill be. But now Ive realised that so many people get it removed and they are absolutely fine afterwards as it becomes like a normal uterus! I joined Mullerian anomalies yahoo group..dont know if your a member there but its a great forum for info. Purely people with different uterus anomalies. Lots of success stories on there.
I will keep checking in on how you get on with your scan..best of luck for it! and I will keep you posted on my results of MRI and hysteroscopy. Take care x


----------



## chistiana

Well i didnt watch the dvd cause i was scared to the doc did and told me what happened! Anyway yes i do think a septum is worse if you dont have it repaired but if you can repair it then its way better than bu or uterus didelphys for which you cant do anything about it.whatever the case though we both need to remember it s not the end of the world and as you say there are lots of success stories out there....i had my son at 38w4d with normal vaginal birth and no problems whatsoever throughout the pregnancy and then had 2 mc...that goes to show! I ll register with the site you mentioned,its not always easy to find people with these problems,thanks for that! Lets keep each other updated and hopefully we both have the best possible outcomes!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Chistiana, well I got my MRI results back and it says I def. have two cervixes and what appears to be a double womb fused together...Im still a bit confused as to whether it is didelphys or a septum. I always thought that didelphys was two seperate wombs not touching but now Ive read some people say that they have fused didelphys but others say that dosent exist and its a septum. Still to get my hysteroscopy on Thursday and praying for answers!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Hi I was diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus when I was 13 and they couldn't tell me how severe it was until I had a hysteroscopy in 2009 which they told me I had 2 complete separate uterus's and 2 complete cervix's. I am now 6 weeks and 5 days and haven't had a scan yet. Im worried about as they tell me I have an increased risk of premature labour and breach baby.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, this sounds exactly like what I have. Its hard not to worry but to be honest Im reading lots of success stories, although its important that they monitor for incompetent cervix and regular scans. So many people are misdiagnosed with what type of anomaly they have. My womb must look quite heart shaped at regular scans hence saying it was bicornuate but then at my D&C they said I have didelphys, now MRI is still more or less saying didelphys/double womb but the two are fused and touching which apparently is possible. I wish you lots of luck in your pregnancy and will be intetrested to follow how you are getting on.
All along Ive been determined to get to the bottom of whether I have a septum but if the hysteroscopy results still show two seperate wombs/cavities then we are going to start ttc again and I will get progesterone, heparin blood thinning injections and aspirin to support the pregnancy.
Im a bit nervous about the hysteroscopy but its being done under general anaesthetic so I'll be out cold. They tried doing internal investigations at the consultants office but it was so painful. Good luck x


----------



## chistiana

Chesmik- first of all congratulations on your pregnancy! And at least you know exactly what your uterus is like unlike a lot of other women so you know your risks. I wouldnt worry so much about the baby being breach...at the end of the day what's the worst that can happen....a c section-not that tragic. As for preterm labor i know it is a possibility and you will worry about it but on a positive note my doc had me praying to reach 27 weeks with my ds and he made it to 38w4d and was not breach! Good luck hun, it d be nice to keep in touch, we re not far in our pregnancies!


----------



## chistiana

Justkeeptryin- your diagnosis sounds confusing but maybe that s just that dydelphis fused together.i think if it was a septum you wouldnt have 2 cervixes but i guess the hysterescopy will give you a final answer.dont worry about it, you wont understand a thing and even though i m not sure how things work there you ll be back home the same day being pampered by dh!!

Afm- went for another scan today, baby is doing great but bloody hematoma wont go away or even get any smaller...uuurrrgggg sometimes i hate my left side uterus!!another 9 days in bed, no x mas celebrations for me and we ll see. Only big problem is if this lood doesnt dissapear we cant put in the cerclage.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Chistiana, that sucks about the haematoma..fingers crossed it goes away and you can get your cerclage in. Oh the joys of having a second non pregnant womb. They noticed a small haematoma below my last pregnancy but nothing substantial to explain the heavy bleeding I was having. thats when the realised that my lining in my non pregnant left womb was extremely thick and was trying to carry on as normal and shed like a period!
I will be so glas come Thursday to hopefully get final answers when they look inside, Im still not convinced that its a septum as apparently from MRI images its very easy to see but who knows who interpreted the results. Will keep you posted on the results, its nice to keep in touch 

Lorraine


----------



## chistiana

Yes its actually really nice talking to you,you simply describe exactly what s happening riht now...damn left side is having a period...as if having one every month is enough, we have to have one while we re pg too!!if indeed this is didelphys can you do something to open it up or do you just go by "hay it s 2 smaller ones but that will do"? I hope everything goes really well and you pg very very soon!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Apparently didelphys is good and has good outcomes. Yes the wombs are smaller but still complete wombs inside without septums thats why Ive kind of hoped all along that its that, then I can crack on with ttc again. But if its a septum its all put on hold again until it gets removed. I have no idea how long it would take to be referred.
Its weird the bleeding you've described must be a haematoma as I though that progesterone supplements would not allow you to have period bleeding. Thats what I hoped anyway, thats why I want progesterone to hopefully prevent that happening along with the anxiety!


----------



## tink30

Hi hun xx just wanted to say that i bled at 10 weeks and as you know i have a bicornuate uterus.. they took me to one side and said i would be lucky to get to 21 weeks.. anyhow my son was breech but we went full term and hes now 5. This time im now 34 weeks and baby is head down.. both pregnancys in the right horn. Just wanted to give some positive vibes to you and the other ladies xxxxxhugsxxxx


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Thanks for your support, it's nice to talk to other women who have the same issue as me. 

Its concerning having these problems but I'm hoping that everything works out and I am able to carry to full term. Is there an increased risk for having an incompetent cervix with 2 separate uteri and if yes why is that? 

Can they tell this in advance or only if you miscarry? I know that the issues with having a heart shaped uterus like a bicornuate is that if the embryo implants in the wrong spot it might not receive enough blood flow which causes a miscarriage, is this the same if you have 2 separate? 

I havent had my first scan as I'm very early but hoping to have one in around 2 weeks so I hope I hear a heart beat and everything looks normal. 

Ill keep you updated with everything and thanks for replying.

x


----------



## chistiana

Justkeeptrying-i thought so too about progesterone but my left side seems to be utterly stupid and just goes on as normal!i jope you het your didelphys diagnosis thursday and you re back on the train soon!i think it is a didelphys just because you have two cervixes!keep up updates and good luck hun i ll be thinking of you!

Tink-hey hey hey! So happy to hear from you!! Can i ask did you bleed for long with your son?and were you put on bed rest? I am soooo sooo happy for you and that this pg is progressing so well!thank you for the encouraging note it really really helps!

Ches-hey hun! I think (but not 100% maybe justkeeptryin can say for sure) that with didelphys you dont have septums or bad parts so baby can implant and grow anywhere with no problem...it s just that is has less space. As for the cervix they can keep checking the length every couple of weeks so if they see it shortening they can put in a cerclage. I think it is because of the pressure the baby puts on the cervix!hope i helped! Good luck with your scan and keep us updated!


----------



## Tinyfeets

I have a bicornuate uterus and had bleeding from week 14 until 18. A thorough ultrasound at 14 weeks determined I had a very large (the size of a lemon) blood clot--they weren't sure if it was even bigger possibly extending into the left horn (babe is in the right horn).

I was put on modified bed rest...take it easy, no lifting, etc...my OB was very realistic about the risks...especially given how big my clot was. 

At my last ultrasound (last week) the clot had almost completely resolved!! YAY!!! The little man is very active and I feel him all the time (which I LOVE). 

My pregnancy is being followed very closely by a highrisk OB (ultrasounds and cervix checks every two weeks). Make sure you get all the care you need...it really helped me stay positive...I know how hard it is when you feel like you have no control over the situation. 

I am now 22 weeks 3 days and things are looking up :) Try and stay positive. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## chistiana

Hey tinyfeet thank you so much for your post i am so happy when i read nice encouraging stories it really lifts my spirits!!so the blood clot was in the baby's side but didnt affect it right? And did they say what caused the clot to form? I am waiting for this stupid haematoma to be reabsorbed (as i am not bleeding as of monday not even brown but the doc said the left side was full of it) so that i can relax a little bit and hopefully have the cerclage put in.
It must be so amazing to be able to feel your lo (boy?) i cant wait!!yaaaayyyy for such a food progress and good news and i wish you have to wait another good 17-18 weeks to meet your lo! Keep us updated on how it goes we all love hearing good news we can grab onto!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I am just home from my hysteroscopy. Its been confirmed that I do have uterus didelphys - two seperate normal sized wombs. I feel so glad to finally have got to the bottom of this and start ttc again. My right cervix leads to a normal sized womb with normal endometrial lining. My left cervix is apparently a bit underdeveloped but again leads to a normal sized womb but the lining isnt as rich as the right side. But both sides are completely capable of holding a pregnancy. I definetely dont have a uterus septum which Im so relieved about. So my next course of action is to try again and when a positive pregnancy test I will be taking a low dose aspirin, heparin blood thinning injections and also progesterone to support the pregnancy. It really does seem clear now that my blood clotting problem has been the cause of the miscarriages and not my womb. Ive read such good outcomes about didelphys so not going to concern myself too much.

Lorraine


----------



## chistiana

Lorraine- YAYAYYAYAYSYAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAY for such a good diagnosis!!!yay yay and again yay! it seems logical to assume that your blood clotting problem caused you miscarriage..even if your womb wasnt normal sized it wouldnt cause a mc so early on! so now you know the cause and the treatment i am 100% sure everything will run perfectly smooth next time! Plus you wont have to worry about were baba implants cause that was my biggest worry all along! congrats again hun, i am so happy for you! jump on that train (and dh) and we ll soon be chatting away on baby names!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks! I really am relieved and will enjoy the Christmas holidays better now and can focus on the future and Im positive that next year will be better. Ive added your friends request, its really good to chat to people that understand, encouragement to go through it together x


----------



## chistiana

hey thanks...i m pretty positive we ll cross pg notes in the near future!!!


----------



## Tinyfeets

The clot was beside the baby (and was bigger than him at one point) --my doctor is not certain what caused it...my placenta looks fine and he assumes it was bleeding that occurred very early on in my pregnancy. 

Here's to an uneventful pregnancy for all of us!! :)


----------



## chistiana

I m raising my glass (of water...eeeeek i ll go off water once we all get our happy ending!!) to that!cheers!


----------



## littlemama16

i have just been diagnosed with a bicournate uterus and have been told to have a d&c because they cant find a heartbeat or a fetal pole i refused because i believe it is just two early as my hcg levels are at 20000 but ultrasound said i was only about 5-6 weeks and when between first and second scan the sac had grown and yolk sac was seen on second scan, which many doctors say its to early to seefetal pole and heartbeat at 5-6 weeks but i have been spotting for two weeks now and they cant tell me what its from just keep saying take it easy i am booked in for a new blood test and ultrasound this week hoping to see bub and heartbeat :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama. I m sorry you re going through this but i will have to agree with your decision...it is too early to hear hb...i ve never heard hb before week 7 and i ve been pg 4 times (only 3 times heard hb, the one time i didnt they couldnt even find yolk sac at 6 weeks). A few days off your ov dates or the implantation date can make a HUGE difference at this stage so if i were you i d wait. At the end of the day it is only 1 week, if youcan find a hb then you can rethink it. I m here for you if you need support and for now all i ll say is congrats on your bfp!
Ow and ps:although i am way ahead i bled and spotted for 2 weeks (12-14) and baba is just fine. With bu bleeding or spotting can come from the non pregnant side as it doesnt understand the pg and tries to shed its lining.i spotted on w7 with my son and he s now jumping around (19month old!)


----------



## littlemama16

I didn't even know that you could do that with a BU gosh the gyno I saw told me nothing just said this is what you have your pregnancy isn't viable and you need a d&c and was rude and had absolutely no compassion what so ever like really you just told me that my baby is gone and your trying to push me for a d&c and have me out the door! I went back to my own doc and had him refer me for a ultrasound and hcg test as even he was a bit skeptical as to whether I had lost bub so I guess I find out on Thursday 29th dec fingers crossed I see a little jellybean and beautiful little heart beating 
Good luck to all you wonderful mummies to be xx
And baby dust to all you lovely ladies trying to become a mummy! Xx


----------



## chistiana

I really hope you see bub swimming around on thursday and you prove those docs wrong. For the non pregnant side to shed its linining is quite common with bu but some docs are really ignorant. The first doc i went before i was even ph told me i d never be able to have children and even if i conceived which would be extremely difficult i would lose the baby. Well it s never taken me more than 3 months to get pg and my son proves he was wrong. And i say sod them...if you feel inside you bub is there listen to noone, and keep repeating to yourself it s all gonna be ok!please keep us updated. I have another scan on the 28th to see how the haematoma on the left side is and to see whether we can put in a cerclage!


----------



## littlemama16

thankyou so much you have given me more information than any doctor has i am still spotting everyday it never enough for a pad only when i wipe it will be 3 weeks of it on thursday its starting to drive me nuts :/ and it took me 2 months to fall me and fiance tried one month and then thought we should probally wait till after we get married ( we get married in jan 2012) and then we didnt try the next month and next thing i know i have alittle jelly bean on the way :D i am just worried something is wrong with bubby and i will lose him/her..


----------



## chistiana

You wont...i dont want to give you false hopes but a)i have bleeding and spotting for 18 days now and baba is just fine, b) there is a perfect explanatiob for your spottinf and c) if you werr miscarrying you d think it would have happened by now you wouldnt be just lightly spotting. Have you done another hpt?
It is a wonderful surprise and present for your marriage, congrats, i m sure it will be an absolutely amaZing day!!!


----------



## littlemama16

no i didnt even think to do another hpt i had my levels done two weeks ago through blood and it was 20000 but wasnt sure if my levels would have dropped enough if i have miscarried to get a neg hpt oh gosh so confused be glad when thursday is here and i find out for sure 
thankyou so much for giving me some hope tho it truly means alot to me x


----------



## chistiana

Wow that is high hcg!!which is great!!thursday will be here soon and i ll be thinking n keeping my fxed fir you and bubs!tomorrow us my appointment so i ll update then!keep your faith hun,your bub is swimming around!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey not sure what time it is over there but wondered if you had been to your app??
hopefully got good news xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey,it s 930 here and my appointment is at 5 so no,not yet...but thanks for asking!!!:flower: how are you today hun?


----------



## littlemama16

I'm doing ok had a funeral to go to so that dampened that day and trying to be positive for tomorrow morning for my scan but nasty little thoughts keep creeping in :/


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww i m so sorry that you re having a not so bright day hun...please dont allow these thoughts to crip in...it happens to me too and i have to keep touching wood and shaking my head every five minutes but i aleays try to push them out of my head as soon as they enter it. It s going to be ok for both of us!


----------



## chistiana

Hey!just came back from the doc! Everything was great, baby is growing just fine and has spread in both horns for now!the blood is still there just above the cervix so still cant do the cerclage but he says we have plenty of time ahead of us and he see me again in 1 week! The cervix is 4.6cm and clOsed so that is really good! Couldnt confirm the gender as the umbilical cord was between the baby s legs so
I guess we ll have to wait another week!
Littlemama i am waiting for your news!!


----------



## littlemama16

Oh that's wonderful news sooo appy for you my app is in 2 hours not long now will keep you updated as soon as I know fingers crossed its good news xx


----------



## littlemama16

Oh I have a way tmi question for you lol do you ever pass little clots/bits of tissue when bleeding?


----------



## littlemama16

Had ultrasound my sac is still measuring at 6 and half weeks he looked for heartbeat and he saw a weak heartbeat of 95 bpm have blood test done in a hour and he said dependIng on those results will know more but bleeding is caused from the other side of uterus .. i still hold out hope as a heartbeat is a heartbeat right?
go back to docs in morning for blood test results so fingers crossed everything will work out ok :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama ok first of all...yayayayyaaa! A hb is a hb...how far along should you be?is the 6weeks about right give or take? If it is then the heart is just begining to beat so 95 is not bad..they speed up once they get the hang of it! The fact that the bleeding is from the other side is veeeeeery very good because it means your placenta is intact. Word of caution here...try to stay in bed as much as possible cause and drink LOTS of water a)you dont want your stupid empty side to start contracting too much and b) because you re still early the blood from the one side if you dont rest can kind of detach the placenta (dont want to scare you honestly it s just that my doc had told me back in april and i was like "ow come on" so i was playing happily with my son, not resting or taking it too seriously and it didnt end well). So take it easy for a couple of weeks until the placenta growns a little bit stronger! Now for the blood clots...this time round i have had blood clots but not too big...say about the size of an average coin??my friend who had the same thing (bled from before she new she was pregnant until month 5-is now due in about a month and a half) would pass clots the size of prunes. Tmi question...is it red or brown clots??? And last 2 questions: in which side is the baby (no it doesnt matter just out of curiosity) and where is the placenta (this does matter, you dont really want it to be too close or on the mid part). Ooooowwwww i m anxiously awaiting for your update but i have a feeling it s all going to be ok!


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama did the results come out?how did it go? Hope everything is looking up hun!


----------



## littlemama16

hey hunni, went to doc today and my bloods had gone from 20000 on the 13 of jan to 29000 today, he said lots of rest and just wait and see atm, heartbeat was 95 bpm which was on the lower side but fingers crossed it gets stronger!! i have to see the gyno on tuesday at 3.15, the guy that did the ultrasound ( abdominal and vaginal) said bubby was in the right side and the left side had a build up of blood and tissue and was most likely the reason for my bleeding, my doc said its a waiting game for now and i have to go back to see him on the 20th of jan 2012 to have bloods checked and a new ultrasound as yesterdays ultrasound showed me at 6 weeks 3 days, so i should be closer to 10 weeks next ultrasound, 
oh and also the fella who did the ultrasound said to me that hi only concern was thingshadnt grown in 2 weeks but i remember at my scan two weeks ago there was no heartbeat because we couldnt even see bubby so thats gotta mean he has grown right?? 
hows things going with you hun??


----------



## littlemama16

oh and the clots are red and brown and about the size of a pea not very big at all, i have a bloated i have eaten to much feeling in my lower abdomin but no pain so i guess thats a good thing? and no sure where placenta is he didnt say but will ask gyno on tuesday and see if i can find out i have been taking it easy probaly not as easy as i should, any advice on ways to keep bubba healthy?? i take pregnancy vitamins that my doc recommended i dont smoke or drink and eat pretty healthy and love drinking water :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Thats good news hun!!!he (early bit instinct???) must have grown since you couldnt even see him last time and now you can hear hb...it sound more like last time you werent 6+3 you were far behind that and now you re measuring right! Your clits are too small to mean anything, sorry for the tmi but with my 2nd mc (1st was mmc so didnt see anything) the size Of clot i got was about the size of my hand(palm and fingers included!). This is your 1st right? I know i am being a pain in the ass but just STAY IN BED TILL TUESDAY!it sound really positve that the bleeding comes from the other side plus it seems you re getting very good monitoring which is excellent! The bloat is normal...comes with the hormones, now for helping baba along...are you taking folic acid? It really helps, i was taking it even before i was pg and again rest and loooooots of water!!!tuesday will be here sooner than you think!!!!i m very positive for you and bubs!!REST (i am being annoying i know!!!)


----------



## littlemama16

yes this is my first bub, to me there not really clots more like stringy its of tissue tmi right lol i have bee doing alot of resting but its so hard when i have my wedding in two weeks lol i have been taking a pregnancy multivitamin that contains folic acid pretty sure its a good one as my doc reccomended it am going to start drinking heaps more water as its hot anyways, i cant wait for tuesday as i am going back to the gyno who wanted me to have the d&c right then and there but i am so glad something told me not to have it, i guess it shows sometimes docs can be wrong to hey, so for now just keeping healthy drinking plenty of water and having lots of rest and keeping up with my vitamins and the long agonosing wait till the 20th of jan for my next doc app to book in for another scan lol my only other concern was that fact bubs heartbeat was low at only 95bpm,how are you going now? what was your bubs heartbeat at 6 weeks if you can remember?? xx and i thought i would upload a piccie ofbub and heartbeat xx
 



Attached Files:







WEEKESDANIELLESARA-JANE20111229100621408.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## chistiana

Hey that s a nice pic there...nice round big sac and of course your gorgeous little bub!!!i will have to disappoint you hun, i dont think i got a hb at 6 weeks...i actually went in 5w6d and saw sac and yolk but no baby and then went in again at 7w3d and heard the hb nice and strong but he didnt tell me how much it was.now it is usually around 165 but i m well into the 2nd trimester! But again honestly i think 95 for just about when the hb starts beating is fine...i ve read so many stories of women who didnt even hear a hb before week 8! 
Ow and yes you should go back to that doc and rub it in his face, i was told at 23 i would never have kids...i d really like to rub my son in this stupid ass's face but i d feel sorry for my son!!!
What you re describing doesnt sount like clots...i get those stringy pieces of tissue (??) often, it is just the old blood that is being cleared out along with the normal pg discharge. Anyway, i m doing good, had a little scare as i couldnt find baba s hb on the fetal monitor for a minute there tonight but he/she must have been moving a lot because after i while i kept finding it and then losing it again..it was all over the place!!!!
This is a long post but congrats on your coming wedding again and will be waitig for your news!x


----------



## littlemama16

haha little bub was being cheeky hey lol
i have noticed the last day or so that i have been having more clear discharge with the bleeding so hopefully thats a good sign!
yeah the stringy bits of tissue wierd looking stuff it is but had me in a panic first time i saw it but doc doesnt seem to worried at all just playing the waiting game which i think is harder than the 2 week wait lol 
thankyou so much for well wishes and will keep you updated, do you have facebook?? xx


----------



## chistiana

This waiting game for bloody blood to finish is waaaaayyyy harder than the tww!after the blood i had turned more to brown rather than red then i noticed too that the discharge is much more watery (eeeekkkk sorry tmi!!) anyway yes i m on facebook "christiana kefala"! Will be happy to see some wedding pics for a change!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Haha is it ok I add you?? I'm Ellie weekes :)
I know it's prolly. It new years yet but it is here so happy new years lol xx


----------



## chistiana

Yes of course add me, cant wait to see some wedding pics!!!HAPPY NEW YEAR hun, true it s not new years here yet but i wish 2012 brings everything we ve ever wanted!!


----------



## littlemama16

oh me to hope you have a great one tho!! 
i just wanted to add that the cervical muscus i ahve been getting you know what it reminds me of fertile ovulation mucus! which has me thinking even though im still bleeding could my left horn be ovulating aswell as bleeding?? hmm think i will be asking the gyno about that one and have to take precautions if so.. xx


----------



## chistiana

Ok this is creepy...our stories are so similar...how long is it that you ve been bleeding now? About 2-3 weeks before my bleeding i started getting really clear stretchy cm and thought wtf i cant be ovulating so never looked into it...2 weeks later i had my 12 week scan and they noticed that in my left side uterus there was a "thing" (obviously they didnt call it a thing but i dont know how to call it in english!!!) when i asked what it was my doc couldnt really explain but did say it could be from the ovulation when i conceived (didnt really make sense to me as i was 12 weeks along plus i know i ov from my right ovary) anyhow 3 days later i started bleeding. Point of my story..i have a very big instinct that your other side ovary may still be ovulating (i ve read only 1-2 other similar stories online) and thus the "period". If we re right then a)yap-protection my friend and b)i wouldnt be surprised is touh wood you have some more bleeding in a couple of weeks!


----------



## littlemama16

oh gosh the bleeding is driving me nuts now and it seems since i have had the clear stretchy mucus that it seems there is more blood :/ i also have been getting pains in my lower tum like a cross between ovulaton and period pain not sharp or double you over type pain just a twinge and ache now and then so i am a little worried :/ but most of the twinges are on my left side and bub is in my right so that means i ov'd from my right to! but only had the mucus for last two days and have been bleeding for 24 days now.. h9ow long have you been bleeding for and i know this is a TMI question but do you ever need to ear a pad or is it only when you wipe because mine has only ever been when i wipe but ever since i had this mucus its only just going a pad but still looks like more so not sure if i bleeding more or its just the mucus making it look like more?? xx


----------



## littlemama16

oh and i caluclated it and i wouldnt even be due to ovulate or at the time i started bleeding i wouldnt have been due for my period wierd lol


----------



## chistiana

I ve been bleeding/spotting for just over 3 weeks now...initially it was proper bleeding, iy was only when i wiped about a week ago and now it s once every 2-3 days when i wipe. IF indeed it is what we think it might be then you shouldnt worry...as long as it s from the opposite side and you dont go crazy running around you ll be fine i think!!ow and regardless the bu lots of wonen get their period at its due time EVERY month!


----------



## littlemama16

hopefully mine will slwly stop soon but when i had the last scan he certainly did say there was a nice size porytion of blood in there so am not getting my hopes up it will stop naytime soon but vcan not wait for the day when its gone i think i will have a little party lol i think while it seems more bleeding i am going to take it even more easy i already feel like a lump now lolz and hopefully on tuesday the gyno will be able to tell me more as long as its good news and she doesnt give me bad news!! xx


----------



## chistiana

I hope tuesday brings great news hun, i m actually pretty sure it will!! Dont get your hopes up about it stopping very soon, it takes times, especially for the whole brown staff to stop coming out but i think we ll both be fine!!!have your doc check your cervix too ok? Do you have a gender preference? Xx


----------



## littlemama16

me to x somedays i get barely anything and think oh yay and then the next its back! 
yesterdya and today i have had period like pain in my lower tum its driving me crazy because its not there all the time comes and goes!! but i know this is gross but the blood smells just like a period but no clots or anything just the occasional little stringy things in it :/ so just been chillen on the couch all day lol i added you on facey did you get my request :)
were not really fussed if its boy or girl but my mum always told me sweet for a girl and savoury for a boy and while i like sweets every now and again i am moreed a savoury so i reckon its a boy lol xx


----------



## chistiana

Hmmm yea i ve heard that one about sweet and savory but i craved sweet with my son and i still crave sweets now and 80% it s a girl!!!!
Some mild cramping is normal in pregnancy and i ve found out that i usually get mild contractions in the very early hours (i was actually woken up by one last night)but it shouldnt like bend you in half. Is your spotting still red or brown?
I m going on fb now to check, i actually tried to look you up yesterday but there are 4 of you!!!!


----------



## littlemama16

haha my profile pic is of a little girl in a pink jumpsuit with a kangaroo x
they seem to subside when i lay down and sit really only annoying pain like the first day of a period pain and the only other thing i keep getting is the stringy muscus but surely i couldnt be ovulating if i am still bleeding? i guess my man concern is the fact the stringy bits of blood the mucus and the fact it smells like a period that frekas me out alittle bit i am so afraid i am miscarrying as i have no idea what to expect if i am! xx


----------



## littlemama16

oh and my spotting was red and brown for about 2 weeks but for last week or so its just been red bleeding but dark red not bright :/


----------



## chistiana

Hmmm not really sure what to make of it...the good thing is you saw bubs and he/she was fine less than a week ago and your hcg is rising....you try to stay on completr bed rest for 2-3 days and see whether it turns brown? I mean if your left side is shedding then it would be like a normal period but if you just stay in bed it should turn brown. You cant really know what tO expext with a mc...the first time i had a mmc my empty side started shedding and it was bright red bleeding...i d sit for a 3-4 days and it would turn brown then stop...i d get up and 2-3 days later it would start full force again.one night i started having like really big clots and horrible pain so i went to the hospital and bubs was still ok but doc said lay down cause the blood can detach your placenta...i stayed in bed for 2-3 days and it turned totally brown so i got up and felt much better doing housework and the rest...10 days later...no hb blood had detached the placenta (point of story: i ve so much guilt cause i could have prevented it if i had listened to my doc).second time round which was a proper mc i started bleeding bright red blood on my b day and this continued like full period flow for 3 days after which i passed huge clots and the sac.(point of story:it was pretty obvious i was miscarrying)
This is again a long post but what i m trying to say is try not to overanalyze everything...you are very aware of your body right now and you might notice a pain that you wouldnt otherwise.plus even though red blood is not good,you have an explanation and the mucous part could just be pg related!
I didnt get your request i ll request back now!


----------



## littlemama16

it is not as heavy as a period maybe like first day of period but i am just hoping that the left side is just cleaning it self out and thats why its red i just not sure anymore gosh it would be easy if we had a camera so we could see whats going hey, just hoping and prating bubby is ok i guess ill wait to see what gyno says tomorro hopefully she will want a scan so i can see i might even request one not sure :/


----------



## chistiana

Ow i definitely would request a scan...another chance to see bub! It will be ok i know and remember the further along you get the stronger hubs and the placenta get plus the ther stupid side gets soooo sooo small...i think at some point with my son we couldnt even see the left side and the doc told me now that the further along we get the less worried we are about stupid left side!!!cant wait for your news tomorrow!


----------



## littlemama16

so just got back and gyno sent for ultrasound and saw a heartbeat (well i didnt but my fiance got to :D) it had gone from 95bpm on thursday to 112bpm today so thats a good sign there only concern was the sac measured at 7 weeks but bub hasnt really grown and is still meauring at 6 weeks 2 days so not sure what that means... have to go back to gyno at 9.15 in the morning to get proper results and hopefully find out more!! xx


----------



## chistiana

Yayyayyayaayayay for stronger hb!!!i think anything aroung 110-120 is considered normal so your bub is not far!!but i must admit he/she is playing hard to get and making it really difficult for you guys to get excited and enjoy! Anyway i m not sure why bub woudlnt be growing...could you possibly have a tilted uterus and they re not able to measure it right? So now what...is it 6pm your time???oooowwww i wish time could go by a little quicker or that we could push pause and unpaise when we re already out of the woods and are able to finally enjoy our pregnancies...urrrgggg....anyway try not to worry too much hun (i know easier said than done) look at the + side...bub seems to be a fighter!!!!i ll be waiting for your news and praying everything goes great!


----------



## littlemama16

eah 6.30pm here now pretty excited that bubs heartbeat is up that havent said anything about having a tilted uterus although today the lasy said its hard to get a pic on this angle so not sure if she ment her or me? i know 9.15am seem slike forever away, i saw a different gyno today and he was amazing very informative and wanted to know everything and actually had compassion which was nice he was concerned my levels had gone up only 9000 as he said he would have liked them to be around the 40000 mark and mine are 29000 at last count so i am guessing that the levels have something to do with bub growing or thats what the ultrasound lady said to me.. i am keeping positive and just hoping and praying all goes well, i might ask about the tilted uterus tomorrow and see what they say xx how are you going still spotting? when do you get to see bub next??


----------



## chistiana

I think in the early weeks they want your hcg ti double every 2-3 days but i ve heard of many many slow rising hcg ladies. Your were actually surprising high (compared to mine though) at 6 weeks. If your levels start dropping then its a sign of mc so i m thinking you might be a slow riser but at least they are rising!!!I m glad your new gyno was good, it s really nice to be able to feel comfortable and reassured with your doc! Maybe what the other said about the angle can explain why bubs looks smaller. Anyway a proper explanation is only a few hours away, hope bub has a growth spurt and everything turns out great!!!
I m seeing bub tomorrow at 11.30 my time and cant wait! I havent had any spotting since last wednesday but that gets me thinking sometimes as last week there was a lot of blood just over my cervix...where did it go if i m not spotting? Anyway hopefully it will have magically disappeared by tomorrow and we can go on with that cerclage. Also cant wait to be told if its a bot or a girl for sure, last time the doc couldnt tell because the umbilicard cord eas right in between baba s legs!!!


----------



## chistiana

Btw sorry for the typos but i m on my phone, stupid laptop doesnt go online unless i m in the living room!!


----------



## littlemama16

awww good luck hope all goes well !! are you hoping for boy or girl??
i feel bub if fine just little one :)


----------



## chistiana

That s good...a mother s instinct is usually right...with my mc i always had the feeling something was wrong.. 
I dont really care if its a boy or girl as long as it is healthy but if i had to chose i d say girl just because we already have 1 boy and 3 boy cousins- no girls in the family at all...she d be a princess!!!


----------



## littlemama16

naw to sweet , right now i am in a fair bit of pain and bleeding bright red and alot no clots or tissue just those tiny stringy things but it could be my left side of uterus clearing its self out i guess i will have to wait till tomorrow i dont feel anything is wrong with bub i mean i we saw bubs heartbeat only a few hours ago i am praying everything is ok :/


----------



## chistiana

I would think the same...try and relax tomorrow you ll know for sure...not to give you false hopes but with mmc the amount of blood, clots and pain i had from the other side shedding was unbelievable...imagine i coulnt wait for my brother in law to come look after lo as it was night time so i left the door open and left... And bub was fine!!good luck hun i ll be thinking of you


----------



## littlemama16

so went to gyno this morning and after last night i was glad to see her, i was in agony last night couldnt even walk and was bleeding sooo heavy!! but she checked my cervix and its closed and bub is where he is supposed to be so they have no idea what last night was all about but boy i was relieved when she said all is ok, i have another scan on wed and blood test to see how things are going, they have labeled me as a threatened miscarriage so its just a waiting game but i know everything will be ok!! 
how was your doc app today??


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun i m glad everything turned out ok after last night, it must have been scary, i dont know if it is the same thing but with my second pg when i started bleedig very very heavily and had so much pain the doc in the hospital after we saw our little angel said that the chunks from the empty side were causing all the pain.anyway what matters is that bubs is fine!!!
We just came back, our lo is doing really well, he/she was moving around a lot but all the measurements showed normal development!the blood is still there but the doc thinks it will be gone by next wednesday so we have another appointment then! Once again he said 80% girl but wasnt sure as it was sitting with crossed legs!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey a real little lady sitting with her legs crossed lol or just being cheeky and not pettif you know haha I am glad everything is ok to I was panicking so much I honestly thought I was losing bub!! I have weekly scans and apps to and my bleeding is still there to its a mix between dark an bright red blood and has stringy mucus in it still I also have the occasional period pain in my lower abdomin that comes
And goes but doc said to keep an eye on it and if gets worse or I get to concerned to go out to emergency so I guess just a waiting game .. I am praying bub has grown and my hcg levels have gone up more by the next wed xx


----------



## littlemama16

Oh just a question how do I get a ticker to shows bibs progress? Xx


----------



## chistiana

I hope so too hun!the odd period pain here and there is pretty normal as long it s not too much and too frequent!
Click on one of the tickets and it will take you to a webside you can make them. Once you create it you want the code for BB. Copy that and then paste it in your signature (control panel, left side, edit signature) hope it works!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey sorry haven't replied been flat out with wedding plans lol I had another episode of extreme pain and bleeding the other du but passed no tissue I have another scan at 9 in the morning and have another blood test an get results on friday so praying they have gone up! My bleedi g has slowed down a lot now only just going on to the pad which I am happy about.. How are you going now?? X


----------



## chistiana

Ow i m so sorry for the new episode and pain but hopefully yor scan tomorrow will be super good!i think the scan should be more conclusive by this point than the hcg results!
I m off for another scan tomorrow so not a lot to tell you, no bleeding thank God so i m wishing everything will be perfect tomorrow and we can put in the cerclage!i ll update you hopefully with good news tomorrow!and will be waiting to hear from you too!good luck,say helli to bubs!


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun did you have your scan yet? We went to the doc today, bubs is fine and thank God all blood is gone so we ll be proceding with the cerclage on saturday! I m soooo excited and nervous at the same time!!!waiting for your news!xx


----------



## princessmay

hope you are still doing well. i have bicornuate uterus and have 2 children, now found myself carrying 3rd one last week. my experience wasnt that simple like nomal pregnancy, but i was able to carry 1st one til 38 weeks then i had my organ injury. it healed, no problem!! my 2nd, it was difficult, emergency visits from 27 weeks, but i kept him til 35 weeks!! only 1 week in nicu, he is now so tall and powerful!! 
am i worried about myself being pregnant again with my abnomal uterus........ answer is yes. but i also know that i need to take care of myself better, take it easy on myself. because our babies are feeling uncomfortable in such small space. to keep them in us longer, moms need to take care of ourselves. thats the way to go, i believe.


----------



## victorial8

Hey everyone. Hope you and babies are all well. 
I have a bicornuate uterus too which they found at my 12 week scan, got sent straight to the consultant and he confirmed it but couldn't say how bad it was. I haven't seen him since but have an appointment with him tomorrow so hopefully I will find out if our little lady is getting squashed or not and how my uterus is behaving!!! I just want to know now coz after nearly 20 weeks of being so unsure of what is happening, it will be good to hopefully get some answers. X x x


----------



## chistiana

Princess-thanks so much for the encouraging story, it so lifts my spirits...38weeks is full term and 35 is almost there!!!where your two in opposite horns?cause i thought after the first the uterus is already stretched out so subsequent one should hold for longer...whatever it is you have a very food outcome chance so i bet and hope this 3rd pg will reach 40 weeks!!!let us know how it goes!btw did you ever have to put in a cerclage??

Victorial-wow it must have been a surprise at 12 weeks!!!how have you been doing throughout the pg? I think now at 31 weeks you are kind if out of the woods cause even if touch wood baby was to be born now it would be relatively safe!!keep your checks regular and make sure your doc measures your cervix length every time!and also take comfort in so manu success stories...princess with 38 & 35 weeks, myself with 38+4... And sooooooo many other nice stories...my doc told me yesterday he recently had a woman with bu that went overdue!!!!good luck hun and let us know how it goes...only 6 weeks to full term..if you have to ...stat in bed and rest, you ll meed it anyways afterwards!!!!xxx


----------



## chistiana

Again sorry for the typos ladies, stupid bed rest and i phone dont match!!


----------



## victorial8

Back from my consultant appointment and everything looks fine. Baby is growing perfectly. There isn't a great deal of fluid around her and she is breech so I am back in 4 weeks to see if she is still the same way or not, if she is then it will be a c-section. He doesnt sound overly hopeful that she will turn though but we will see.
Feel a bit better now I've had my appointment and he even made a comment on just how active she was haha, little monkey :) x x x


----------



## princessmay

i was told that i had bicornuate uterus throughout 2 pregnancies, but then when i had 2nd c-sec, dr checked my organs all out of my body and i was also told, my right side of uterus was undeveloped, niether i dont have right ovary. i think it is hard to tell exact by sonogram, also i think those abnomal uterus shapes all different. i cant blame dr for not to be able to tell me exact without opening my tummy up....... i know they try best for our lives, and if you ever dought dr, then we should search another dr to get second opinion. it is our responsibility. 

at this time, i am not sure if i can keep this baby. i love to, but the society is tough.......... my current insurance doesnt cover pregnancy. and i also got refused by xxxxxx insurance due to my pre-condition. i am applying for another insurance to cover me well for emergency visits, extra office visits, preterm baby care (nicu). but they could say NO to me due to my previous pregnancies. i feel so unfair........ my husband and i are taxpayers!! i dont smoke, i dont drink heavily, i am in great shape, i cook healthy food all the time, and i didnt choose to have this uterus when i was born!! life is not easy......... will see how it goes with insurance........


----------



## chistiana

Victorial-i m so happy your baby girl is doing great!!!dont worry just yet about her being bearch...my son was breach too at 31 weeks but eventually turned head down and we were able to deliver him naturally and fairly quickly (5hours from when my waters broke) everything will be great ans if you think about it next time you see your doc you ll be only 2 weeks away from complete full term!yayayayay

Princessmay- i am so sorry your stupid insurance wont cover the pregnancy, especially since you ve delivered 1 full term and 1 healthy baby...it sucks...hope you can figure this out and keep the pregnancy if this is of course what you want. If we assume no nicu, is it too expensive to pay for the rest?


----------



## princessmay

i think it still be a lot of money. normal c-sec will be about $8000-$9000 but with my possible organ injury, will be more. emergency visit each time at least cost a patient $400-$500 then we are pregnant so they do treat us something special, pls sonogram. sonogram without insurance runs about $300-$450 i was told at my local hospital. and extra office visits is perhaps $300 each time at least. i think it is nightmare.......... but if i can get this particular insurance, i pay $487/m (high!!) and estimated total cost for 8 months is only about $5000. 

we own small business, and that is why i cant get insurance individually with my pre-condition. they will refuse me........ so we have to go through very tricky way to get insurance through small business plan. and of course, we stuck with high monthly pymt. 

tomorrow, i will see a dr without insurance for first pregnancy visit. it includes basic sonogram and costs me about $700 pls. the purpose to do this for me is that, i will ask new dr's opinion about risk of my 3rd pregnancy, and find out how far i am as well. then if there are lot of hope, i will apply insurnace, see if they accept me.......


----------



## chistiana

Ow hun i m so sorry everything sounds soooooo expensive...i ll keep my fxed for you and hope that the stupid insurance with accept taking on the cost for this pg...and of course that your scan goes really well! Is it not possible to go into public services?i mean what do people that dont have this kind of money do?so sad and frustrating...where about are you,health services sound ridiculous


----------



## littlemama16

Hey how are you going? My scan unfortunately did not being good news I have miscarried and passed my baby tonight I am devastated and fell empty and lost :( but I wish all you lovely ladies all the best with everything and wish you happy and healthy 9 months xx <3


----------



## chistiana

Owowww littlemama i am so so sorry for your loss hun, it s unfair and devastating...i know you must be feeling terrible now but the only thing i can tell you is to take time to grieve and time will make it easier to handle. I know it s easier said than done but i swear you will feel better with time...after my first mc i felt dead inside but day in day out it became easier to accept what had happened..i really hope you ve fot all rhe support possible and soon you ll have your rainbow baby again and his or her brother or sister will be looking after it from heaven. Pm me if you ever need to talk or anything hun or if you just want to vent. Lots of hugs your way


----------



## princessmay

saw a dr this morning, she thinks i am about 7weeks 6 days pls/mns 5 days. i was also told i should expect preterm delivery due to my previous pregnancies, as well as it will be c-sec. she will wait another exam for my uterus due to my insurance situation. the baby is in left side of my uterus, there is nothing but something tissue like on my right side of uterus. 

when i saw that tiny little heart beat again on the screen, i felt like i am a murder to stop that heart beat. i know my organs were about ready to shut down cuz i didnt know baby was coiming out with my 2nd baby at 35 weeks and the danger of my life, i didnt want to repeat. but me without trying my best for the baby. my insurance situation is so tough, but my husband and i will try our best to get this insurance going for this new miracle life even my risk is high. 

i dont know where you live but here in america, many things are not fair from my point of view. i am legal alien, tax-payer, our children are well-educated(a yr advnaced in private school), own small business etc etc, but for some reason, in america, lots of illegal aliens are on welfare, government money, and they even get to the FREE medical. i dont understand......

hope you are feeling great with your baby!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey princessmay, i m so glad you decided to fight to get your insurance to cover your little miracle despite the risks involved...i understand this is a very difficult situation but as long as you try you wont regret it later on. I live in greece and things are a little different here...you can go private which is about 4500euros for the doc and the hospital for 4 nights and then the big scans are about 100-150 euros each. Smaller scans i dont pay for cause i have them at my docs office. If someone decided to go to public services then the scan are free and the birth,4 nights in hospital and doc cost about 1000 euros. So completely different situation here even though we are meant to be the worst country ever at this point!
Anyway i hope you really get that insurance and take good care of your self.
I had my cerclage put in yesterday but when i woke up i was in so much pain i was crying.i m in bed since and the pain has eased off even though i still have some blood.hopefully this will mark the end of my worries until my rainbow baby comes in june!


----------



## princessmay

Poor thing........ But dr thinks the best for you and the baby, you can get over it!! I wonder if I need that this time or not. Will see how it goes..... 
We are working on insurance and hope it will go fine. 
Currently I am under the weather, I mean terrible morning sickness. I am in bed most of the day...... And loosing weight...... I am forcing to eat but sometimes it doesn't stay. I am staring at website "remedy morning sickness" but nothing really works..... Have to wait the time goes by. 
Hope you have good rest every night and eat well!! I am tired now...... Going to rest.....


----------



## chistiana

When you ve had previous preterm labour they usually advise for a cerclage.anyways hope you ms goes away soon.try to eat little bits every couple of hours, its better than keeping your stomach empty...have a good rest and i hope you feel better soon


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina, just wondering how you are going now?
i got my first period since me MC today so we are going to start trying again and hopefully soon we will find out we are pergnant :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama, i m happy things are progressing with you, it took me 7 weeks with my first mc to get my period back so it seems your body has healed well (so good it happened naturally). Anyway i m doing fine, had my cerclage put it which led to some scary contractions and more medication but it s been in now for almost 4 weeks so i m happy about that. I m still on bed rest (i think i wont be allowed to get up before june) and i get paranoid sometimes (yesterday i was sure i was leaking amniotic fluid so i rushed to the hospital only to be told i was probably peeing myself!!) but otherwise i am thankful! 
Did you go ahead with the wedding hun?i hope you did, how was it???
You rea extra fertile for the first 3 months after a mc so i bet you will get your bfp soon!!it might be worth asking your doc about baby aspirin. I dont know if your mc was bu related but both my mc were due to the fact that the baby had implanted very near or on the mid part which doesnt received good blood flow. So with this pg i put myself on baby aspirin from the first day of my mc and the doc never tried to telle not to!i stopped taking it after the first trimester.
Anyway sorry about the long post, i missed my bu buddy and really really hope we ll be sharing happy details very very soon!xxx


----------



## littlemama16

yeah pretty glad my body bounced back easy , hopefully i will get my bfp soon to .. i am still taking my vitamins and i did kinda go off the grid and not talk to many afterwards just my way of dealing i think i did start smoking again but have given up again and eating healthy and thinking positive again, what does the baby asprin do?
i go back to gyno on tomorrow to make sure my ulrasound showed everything was gone and to see if my levels have gone back to 0 and then the baby making fun starts lol i didnt know you were more fertile 3 months after a miscarriage so hopefully that will give me bfp within 3 months and having a beautiful little bubba by end of year :) i am not sure where bub implanted but will be asking tomorrow xx


----------



## chistiana

so glad you re feeling better hun! I know what you mean about not wanting to talk to many people, i too shut down after both my mcs. The blood supply near or at the top of the horns or on the mid part the uterus is usually not sufficient which can lead to mc if the baby implants there. Baby aspirin helps increase blood flow and even if that wasnt the problem it definitely doesnt harm (at least that s what my doc said). As him just in case! You are way more fertile in the 3 months following mc because of elevated progesterone levels so fxed you ll get your bfp soon! Continue your healthy living you ll be holding your baba in no time!


----------



## Hope39

chistiana said:


> Hey littlemama, i m happy things are progressing with you, it took me 7 weeks with my first mc to get my period back so it seems your body has healed well (so good it happened naturally). Anyway i m doing fine, had my cerclage put it which led to some scary contractions and more medication but it s been in now for almost 4 weeks so i m happy about that. I m still on bed rest (i think i wont be allowed to get up before june) and i get paranoid sometimes (yesterday i was sure i was leaking amniotic fluid so i rushed to the hospital only to be told i was probably peeing myself!!) but otherwise i am thankful!
> Did you go ahead with the wedding hun?i hope you did, how was it???
> You rea extra fertile for the first 3 months after a mc so i bet you will get your bfp soon!!it might be worth asking your doc about baby aspirin. I dont know if your mc was bu related but both my mc were due to the fact that the baby had implanted very near or on the mid part which doesnt received good blood flow. So with this pg i put myself on baby aspirin from the first day of my mc and the doc never tried to telle not to!i stopped taking it after the first trimester.
> Anyway sorry about the long post, i missed my bu buddy and really really hope we ll be sharing happy details very very soon!xxx

Christiana - when you say you are on bed rest and not allowed to get up before June? Do you mean you have to lie in bed all day and not do anything at all?

That would drive me insane! Is this because you have a bicornate uterus?

I have been diagnosed today with a bicornate uterus, i have also had 3mmc! I got my own business so would be stuffed if i had to lie in bed all day. I'd have to lie on the sofa all day and get my other half to bring all my files to me that i needed everyday


----------



## chistiana

Hey hope. So sorry to hear of your losses and only to have been diagnosed today with the bu (bu pg can be high risk so maybe closer monitoring and an earlier diagnosis could have saved you the heart ache?). Well with my ds i was only on bed rest for a week and the pg sailed smoothly. With the second pg i was on bed rest for 6 weeks but never took it really seriously and would get up and play with my lo. Third pg i was never on bed rest (i mc 2 days after first seeing blood). This pg around i wad put on bed rest at 12w+4d because of bleeding from the non pregnant side of my bu. i ve been here since then!and yes i do sit in bed and do nothing at all but even though you think it might drive you crazy in the thought of having a healthy baby at last you d do it a hundred times over!!!i do get up to go to the loo or to grab a snack but that s about it!i was hoping my doc would allow me to get on my feet around week 28 but it doesnt seem very likely. However dont stress about bed rest just yet...as i said my 1st pg was a walk in the park with hardly any bed rest so unless there is an actual reason other than the bu you dont HAVE TO be on bed rest!


----------



## Hope39

Hey christiana

Thanks for the info, i'm reading too much into it too early i think. I am not even pregnant at the moment

I work from home so working from a bed would be possibly i suppose if needs be. The consultant explained that i would get scanned at 6,8,10,&12 weeks and then again at 14 to see if i would need a stitch put in

I am not really sure if the bu was the cause of the miscarriages as it has been discovered that i have thyroid antibodies attacking my thyroid causing it to be underactive. I am not even allowed to try for a baby until my thyroid is at the right level, i am going to see an endocrinologist to try and get it sorted asap as the thyroxine seemed to be working until i tested in january and my thyroid is worse than it was when we first discovered the problem

Hope all goes well for you

x


----------



## chistiana

Hey Hope, hmmmmm it seems that next time you ll be covered...thyroid checked, regular scans checked and ic checked!It s good you ll be having such good monitoring, you will be safe next time round! Hope you get your thyroid problem sorted out soon and try not to worry too much, if you know the problem and you get it fixed it s all going to be great! I really hope we hear a bfp announcement from you soon, i love sharing successful stories with other bu ladies!!!Baby dust your way for whenever you need it!Ask away of you have any bu questions!


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies, thought I would update as I had another appt. with my consultant yesterday. Baby is still breech so I will be getting a section as she no longer has ANY room to turn. She is squashed and there isn't much fluid so her growth has slowed slightly so I am back again next week and regularly till she is here. They are just wanting to make sure no problems arise from these things but he is fine just now.
He also said that if she isn't here beforehand, we will get a section date for 39 weeks at the latest!!!!
Gonna ask him next time I see him if when I get my section, if the person doing it would check the severity of the BU. thought they might aswel have a peek while I'm already opened up :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey victorial, so happy to hear of your update! It seems everything is going great despite the lack of space and they are monitoring you frequently so that is great!!!!I wish you a very happy and uneventful delivery whenever she decides to make her appearance!xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi everyone, i found out at early scan today that i have a BU apparently, still trying to work out what this really means!!!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chistiana

Hi mrs broody!! First of all congrats on your bfp!!i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Ok, so you were told you have a bu..what is it that you want to know? Bu is rather common and it can have very very good outcomes! The main problem with bu is the lack of space during 2nd/3rd trimester which might mean preterm labor and breech babies. However many women dont face any of these problems (with ds i went to 38w4d and delivere him naturally) and go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies! It also depends on the severity of the bu, did the doc tell you it looked only heart shaped or is the split complete? Usually one side of the uterus is bigger than the other and it might be better if the baby implants in the bigger side. That though doesnt necessarily mean that implantation in the other side means failure. I m not sure if i answered any of your questions but ask away hun, i d be happy to answer if i can!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey Christina how are and bubby going?? I am currently in my 2ww with fx that I will have + test this month can't test till after 13th march seems forever away lol :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama, so glad ou sound so much better and are already in the tww!! we re doing good, baby is fine but she s not moving a lot which scares the shit out of me but as long as she s fine i wont complain!!!how many dpo are you now hun? I have everything x ed for you hun, cant wait till your testig day!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,

I'm ttc again after an mc @ 6 weeks + 6 when I found I too have a bicornuate uterus.

Reading this thread has helped me so much to be positive about ttc again.

Thank you all so much, I hope you all are doing well.

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey Sbl. First of all let me say how sorry i am am your loss, i know it is such a painful experience no matter how far along you are. However, i m very glad you feel ready to jump of the ttc train again and that you ve found this thread to be useful. Even though i havent had my baby yet and i cant guarantee everything will turn out well (sure hope so) i m happy when my story brings some hope! Do you know if your mc was bu related? As you know you re way more fertile after a mc so i really hope you get your bfp very soon and you get a super sticky bean! Your angel will look after you! If you have any worries or questions or anything and you want to talk i m definitely here for you!xo


----------



## littlemama16

hey sbl so sorry for you loss i lost my little angel at 6 weeks 2 days in january 2012 the cruelest and most heartbreaking experience i hope you get your bfp real soon sending lots of aby dust your way!! x
christina - i am dpo so only early i dont do charting or ov tests so its just a rough estimate but due for my AF on 13th march so hopefully she is a no show and i can test and get my BFP so excited and anxious it seems the tww goes on forever lolz xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama soon it will be time to test hun, i know it seems forever now but time does fly! I have everything xed for a happy n sticky bean for you, you definitely deserve your happy ending, being so strong n determined!xo


----------



## littlemama16

sorry was supposed to say 3 DPO but i have a funny feeling i ovulated earleir than on the 28th of feb i think i ovulated around the 23rd of feb but because i dont chart or use OPK's i cant be 100% sure so i guess just wait and see only 9 days till i can test :D xx


----------



## chistiana

Yayayayay i ll round it to a week!!it s great to hear you so chilled out about it!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls thanks so much for you replies to my comment. :flower:

Its great to finally find somewhere to vent about this.

I was just wondering to you guys have painful periods?

And how long it took you to get pregnant initially?

Thanks gals 

xx


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies, thought I would do another little update for you. I had my section date booked for 8th march but baby had other ideas and my water broke on the 25th feb. we went into hospital and she was born at 00.36 on 26th feb weighing 6lb 4oz by emcs.
All went well and the doctors told me how well I had done to keep baby in till 38 weeks so happy with that. Unfortunately, due to the lack of space my little baby Freya had, her feet turn in the way. One should easy go to normal with exercises but the other one may need a bit more so we have to take her to the hospital on Thursday to get an orthopeadic consultants opinion. Please ladies, be prepared that your babies MAY look slightly squashed or with feet or hands turned due to the lack of space they have. My and my OH knew this was a possibility and has made it easier seeing her poor little feet like this. Hopefully, everyone's babies will be great though.
And to sbl, I have had painful periods since they started and it took me and my OH 15 months to fall pregnant successfully with 2 early losses during that time too.


----------



## sbl

Thank you for your reply Victorial :flower:

And a huge CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your little girl! :happydance:

I hope your orthopeadic appointment goes well and little Freya's feet aren't too squished :thumbup:

Thanks for the heads up on that and enjoy your little woman.

xx


----------



## Miss Broody

chistiana said:


> Hi mrs broody!! First of all congrats on your bfp!!i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Ok, so you were told you have a bu..what is it that you want to know? Bu is rather common and it can have very very good outcomes! The main problem with bu is the lack of space during 2nd/3rd trimester which might mean preterm labor and breech babies. However many women dont face any of these problems (with ds i went to 38w4d and delivere him naturally) and go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies! It also depends on the severity of the bu, did the doc tell you it looked only heart shaped or is the split complete? Usually one side of the uterus is bigger than the other and it might be better if the baby implants in the bigger side. That though doesnt necessarily mean that implantation in the other side means failure. I m not sure if i answered any of your questions but ask away hun, i d be happy to answer if i can!! Congrats again!!!

Thanks for the information and sorry about the delay in replying, if i am honest i have been trying to pretend its not happening/not an issue!

Got a call to say they want me to go back in for another scan so looks like i am going back for another one at 9 +4D. I think they want to get mmore of an idea of how much of a heart shape it is so how severe.

The sonographer did say the baby had implanted on the riht side at my 7W+4 scan.

The fact they want to do another private scan for free has made me gittery though!! 

My NHS std scan is booked at 12 weeks but thinking when i go for my booking in appt at 10 weeks and tell them about BU they will probably send me for a scan to check. 

You mentioned the later risks, which is what i read on the internet so i am not sure why they are making a fuss now, are there increased risks at this stage too?


----------



## chistiana

Sbl-hey!i used to have painful periods when i was younger but then at about 27 they got much better. I havent had a proper period since before my son (pg with my ds, no af for 8 months due to bf, 1 lousy period, pg again, mc 12 weeks later, 1 lousy period 2 months later, pg again, mc 7 weeks later, pg again before af ever showed!!!)!
And as you can see i get pg pretty easily, it s the keeping them part that s been problematic.

Victorial- congratulations for having your baby!!!well done hun!! Sorry to hear about her squashed feet but i m pretty sure with everything medicine has achieved nowadays she ll be fine very very soon! Enjoy you little miracle!

MrsBRoody- i think the reason they are seeing out again so soon is that pg to bu are considered high risk pg for the reasons mentioned! It s really good to be closely monitored anyhow. Most problems (if you face any) are usually in the 2nd and 3rd trimester. However, i have to stress out that this is not a high chance thing, of the split is severe and the baby implants on the very top of the horns or on the mid part separating the two horn, there is a chance that it wont received enough nutrients because these parts usually have less blood supply. Again, this is not very likely but they still need to monitor it and might put you on baby aspirin for the first trimester just to keep blood supply good. (i didnt take it with ds but was put on bany aspirin during the first trimester of this pg just in case even though i ve tested negative for any blood clotting disorders). Just be happy they are being proactive hun and think positive!xo


----------



## Miss Broody

chistiana said:


> Sbl-hey!i used to have painful periods when i was younger but then at about 27 they got much better. I havent had a proper period since before my son (pg with my ds, no af for 8 months due to bf, 1 lousy period, pg again, mc 12 weeks later, 1 lousy period 2 months later, pg again, mc 7 weeks later, pg again before af ever showed!!!)!
> And as you can see i get pg pretty easily, it s the keeping them part that s been problematic.
> 
> Victorial- congratulations for having your baby!!!well done hun!! Sorry to hear about her squashed feet but i m pretty sure with everything medicine has achieved nowadays she ll be fine very very soon! Enjoy you little miracle!
> 
> MrsBRoody- i think the reason they are seeing out again so soon is that pg to bu are considered high risk pg for the reasons mentioned! It s really good to be closely monitored anyhow. Most problems (if you face any) are usually in the 2nd and 3rd trimester. However, i have to stress out that this is not a high chance thing, of the split is severe and the baby implants on the very top of the horns or on the mid part separating the two horn, there is a chance that it wont received enough nutrients because these parts usually have less blood supply. Again, this is not very likely but they still need to monitor it and might put you on baby aspirin for the first trimester just to keep blood supply good. (i didnt take it with ds but was put on bany aspirin during the first trimester of this pg just in case even though i ve tested negative for any blood clotting disorders). Just be happy they are being proactive hun and think positive!xo

Thank for for the answer, if it was the Midwife/NHS it wouldnt seem so odd that they were keeping an eye on me, its just because this is a private scan company and they have no responsibility for me or will see me again that i find it odd they are giving me another scan. 

So because they are not my healthcare provider they cannot prescribe me any medication or anything. 

Only a week to find out i guess!! Thanks again. x


----------



## littlemama16

sbl said:


> Hi girls thanks so much for you replies to my comment. :flower:
> 
> Its great to finally find somewhere to vent about this.
> 
> I was just wondering to you guys have painful periods?
> 
> And how long it took you to get pregnant initially?
> 
> Thanks gals
> 
> xx

hey SBL initally it took me 2 months to fall pregnant but we werent trying but werent preventing either and now i am in the 2WW only a week to go before testing and cannot wait!! :D
i got my period roughly a month after my miscarriage and for me it was just a regular period maybe a little heavier but i didnt have any pain so i guess i was kinda lucky xx


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry mrs broody, i must have not understood your quetion correctly! That is indeed odd! Let us know, i am curious!!


----------



## Miss Broody

chistiana said:


> Oups sorry mrs broody, i must have not understood your quetion correctly! That is indeed odd! Let us know, i am curious!!

Thats ok, no problem :flower:

Yeah its only because its a private company that it seems odd. 

Although i had an internal last time and now at 9w+4 i wil be having a normal scan and i wondered if she wanted to check it from that angle to see more. I know she was struggling to tell how deep the split was, but she did say she didnt think it was the whole way down. 

I will have to start reading through all the previous messages on pregnancys on this thread now so i start to get some idea of what i'm in for!

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

No probs mrs broody! Once you re pg it is difficult to diagnose the severity of the condition as the uterus stretches out but you should make sure you get regular monitoring even if t is just for your peace of mind! You re almost out of the first trimester, fxed for a happy and healthy pg!


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina 
how are you going with bubby? still on bed rest or doc let you wander a little lol
have you had many scans done and found out what sex you little one is?
only 4 days till AF is due hopig she dont show her ugly face and i can test!!
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama! Wow only 4 days, that is great!! I really hope the witch doesnt show her ugly face and you get a super strong bfp!!!
As for me, yes still on bed rest, will be till birth!!i ve been having scans every 2-3 weeks which is great!!we re having a girl this time round(touch wood that everything runs smoothly)!!we re very excited but still not able to enjoy this pg, i dont think i ll ever relax before she s safe and sound in my arms!!!


----------



## littlemama16

That's awesome hope everything goes well for you!! You wouldn't have long to go?? 
Well I'm out this month AF showed her face early woke up this morning with them :( hubby is upset and I'm disappointed but I know it will happen soon so I'm hoping for a April BFP :) xx


----------



## chistiana

ggrrmmmfffff this suck littlemama...i m sorry af showed but at least your cycles are nice and normal! Remind me again (sorry if i ve asked before) but are you tracking ovulation somehow?Cause if a showed early maybe you also ov'ed earlier so that's why it didint happen this month. ANyway, keep at it babe, you re bound to get your bfp, you know it, so just keep thinking and picturing how great it will be when you do!
Thanks for you kind words btw, i am 25w5d so approximately 11 weeks until stitch removal and as doc predicts birth!Hope we make it there!xo


----------



## littlemama16

no i dont do any charting i am kind of just in the mind set of when its meant to be it will be, i know i will get my BFP soon have FX it will be april Bfp for me, me and hubby are not trying just going to let nature its cause but we do BD every second day at least and most times every day so wont be long before my BFP :)
wow time flies wont be long till your little bubba is safe in your arms and you can just relax and enjoy your little bundle of love joy and happiness xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks littlemama, and yes i m confident you re going to get your bfp soon, this not trying thing is way better, keeps you more relaxed which is the key! Plus it keeps all the fun in BDind, have to admit when we consciously tried it wasnt as fun! I m rooting for you...with an april bfp you re going to have a great x mas present on its way!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Yeah what an awesome Xmas gift that would be hey we def enjoy the bding more when we take away the trying I just felt so pressured and got so hopeful and then when AF turned up to just be so disappointed but now I just keep in my mind when it's right it will happen an I know it's my time :)


----------



## chistiana

Exactly, you ve been preggers before, once it s your time you ll be again! Lots of baby dust for april!!!


----------



## Miss Broody

HI Again, So i had the second scan at 9+4 and they have confirmed i have BU but they say the septum looks fairly small and it looks like baby had implanted well, in the right place and there is lots of room for growth, so hopefully it should not have too much impact on the term, or it wont be too early.

Christina, i hope you are not going to nuts being stuck on bed rest!


----------



## chistiana

Miss broody, this is excellent news hun, yayayayayahahhay!!!even with a medium septum most women are able to carry to term so in your case i see you hitting 40weeks!!! Plus you almost out of the first trimester so double yayayayay for that too!!!
I m ok ish with being on bed rest, 11weeks to the wonderful 37w milestone!!!xx


----------



## littlemama16

Hey Christina how are you going not to much longer now hey :) do you know the we of bub?? I am in my tww .. If I go by my online calculator I am due next thurs which is a 34 day cycle but my last two cycles have only been 30 days so that makes me due between this Saturday and next thurs lol F'Xd I don't get the witch herself but a BFP :D I did notice EWCM on the 23-24th of march so I pretty sure I ovulated around then which would make me due on sat .. I checked my cervix which I know is not a good indicator an it is still high as the same with my last pregnancy so heres hoping :) xx


----------



## littlemama16

*sex of bub it's suppose to say lol x


----------



## chistiana

hey littlemama!! Hmmmmmm high cervix sounds really positive even though i wouldnt lose hope even if it was low...my cervix was low every time i checked on that tww! Do you have any other symptoms or are you trying not to symptom spot??

We re having a little girl and we re very very excited...still dont really completely believe we ve made it this far with so much drama and still not relaxed but we ve got another 7.5 weeks to go...i guess i ll breath again when i have my little miracle in my hands safe and sound!

Will you start testing early or will you try to hold out? OOOwwwww i m so keeping my fxed for you!


----------



## littlemama16

Aww a little girl so cute :) soo happy for you!! 
Other than the cervix I woke up today with annoying lower back pain which I never get edited AF but did get last pregnancy :) also been a little moody so poor hubby had to deal with that lol also hubby has been feeling sick on and off a night and early morning he got my morning sickness last time haha and I guess I just kinda feel pregnant and had little cramps on 10-11 dpo so fingers crossed :) I am trying to hold out to sat to test as I don't want the neg test :/ as then whn I estimated I'm due for AF .. Hopefully it will be a nice little Easter present for us :D


----------



## Miss Broody

chistiana said:


> hey littlemama!! Hmmmmmm high cervix sounds really positive even though i wouldnt lose hope even if it was low...my cervix was low every time i checked on that tww! Do you have any other symptoms or are you trying not to symptom spot??
> 
> We re having a little girl and we re very very excited...still dont really completely believe we ve made it this far with so much drama and still not relaxed but we ve got another 7.5 weeks to go...i guess i ll breath again when i have my little miracle in my hands safe and sound!
> 
> Will you start testing early or will you try to hold out? OOOwwwww i m so keeping my fxed for you!

Hey Christina, wow time is going so quickly now, only 7.5 weeks till that milestone is amazing, you must be so pleased. i have my fingers crossed there is no drama for the rest of the 7.5 weeks! xx


----------



## littlemama16

So I caved and did a test today and it was a bfn :( so bummed out but it's still early not die till sat and I did it in the afternoon so f'xd I get a BFP still just gotta decide when to test again :/


----------



## chistiana

Miss Broody said:


> Hey Christina, wow time is going so quickly now, only 7.5 weeks till that milestone is amazing, you must be so pleased. i have my fingers crossed there is no drama for the rest of the 7.5 weeks! xx


Hey miss Broody! Thanks hun, i really hope so too..if we can make it to 37 weeks and get that stitch out i ll be over the moon! How are you doing? ow congrats in entering second trimester!!!!!


----------



## chistiana

littlemama16 said:


> So I caved and did a test today and it was a bfn :( so bummed out but it's still early not die till sat and I did it in the afternoon so f'xd I get a BFP still just gotta decide when to test again :/

hihihi..you re a poas addict...just like me! Dont be bummed out..it s still early days especially since you re not 100% sure as to when you ov....i get ewcm a good 3-4 days before ovulation so it could still be very early for hcg to show! I m still keeping everything x'ed for you!


----------



## holymoly

hey Chistiana,

I posted on the first page of this thread back last year and it's great to see you're sooooo close! I sadly lost my baby at 11 weeks (nothing to do with bu) but am pregnant (and terrified!) again!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## chistiana

Hey holymoly! So sorry to hear of your loss and so close to the second trimester. But CONGRATS on your new pregnancy! How far along are you? It s only normal to be terrified...bu or no bu...PAL is always terrifying but there are so many positive stories out there that it goes to show that even after a loss there s always hope and everything can and will work out! I wish you a very very happy and healthy 9 months and if you ever want to talk i ll be more than happy to!!! I ve been on bed rest since that post but things are getting a little easier (especially mentally and psychologically) as the weeks go by! Lots of sticky dust to you and bean!


----------



## holymoly

thanks! I'm 4+4 so have a loooonnnnnnggggg way to go but trying to stay positive. This is my 3rd pregnancy (2mc) but you've got to have hope right?! 

I'm slowly catching up on this thread (there is a lot to read!). My previous pregnancy seems ages ago now I can't imagine being on bed rest the whole time since. You've done so well, I think I'd go crazy! It must be a great feeling to know it won't be long until you meet your little girl. :happydance:


----------



## chistiana

sure is!!!i thought i d go crazy when i was put on bed rest, especially after each scan when i d expect the doc to tell me i could get up but he d just bluntly say no! so it s been week in week out...extremely boring..but you learn to live like this and i guess it will be worth it in the end! If you dont mind me asking, do you know what caused the mc at 11 weeks (if you d rather not discuss it just tell me to shut my mouth and mind my own business!)
I know it s easier said than done but keep positive hun...i ve come to the conclusion that that s the only thing we can actually do!


----------



## holymoly

no, I don't mind you asking at all. I had a bit of spotting and had a scan which just showed an empty sac. Either the embryo never grew or it could have reached a certain size then died and was reabsorbed as the sac itself was starting to break down too. My first mc was pretty much the same but at 9 weeks.

You're right, there is nothing else to do but try to stay positive. Worrying never changed a thing! :flower:


----------



## chistiana

Are you being offered early scans this time round? And have you ever tested for blood clotting disorders? the reason i ask is that with us bu ladies if the baby implants on or near the mid part blood supply can be a little faulty which could lead to fetus not growing. i m not saying this is what caused your (or mine) previous mcs but i was put on baby aspirin just in case (even though all blood clotting tests came back normal) and even though i ll never know if it helped or not it is definitely not harmful anyhow. Get them to monitor you early on and frequently..you have every right.


----------



## littlemama16

I think I'm out again this month woke up this morning to pink on the TP and slowly getting a bit more not enough for a pad but I'm due tomorrow so we will see oh we'll on to next month going to start bbt charting this month hopefully it helps :( xx


----------



## holymoly

awww sorry it's not looking like your month littlemama, don't give up hope yet though!

I've started taking baby asprin already as I've read it can't do any harm and may help. Seeing the dr next week and hopefully getting referred for an early scan, if not I'll pay to get one done privately. the not knowing is one of the hardest things, no way can I go another 8 weeks without seeing what's going on in there!


----------



## littlemama16

Thankyou holymoly .. Turned out to be AF a day early :( On to next month hey , now just gotta figure out this BBT charting think and find a good lot of OPK's been looking on eBay for some but not sure how good they are :S xx


----------



## chistiana

Gggrrrrmmmffff sorry The stupid witch seems to be on her way....is there any way it is implantation bleeding? Bbt is usually good to pin point ov after it happens but it works fir a lot of women...i found cm was my way to know when to BD.


----------



## chistiana

Good job holymoly- i agree, it s so much better to feel you know what s happening...it would drive me crazy if i werent monitored every 2 weeks especially in the begining! Give them grief if you have to but get them to see you as high risk even if there s no indication of such a thing.


----------



## holymoly

I used clear blue digi ov sticks littlemama. pricey but takes all the guess work out of it, I can't recommend them enough. I never did bbt, I don't sleep well and didn't think my temps would be able to tell me much.

How are you getting on today Chistiana?


----------



## chistiana

Hey holy moly! I m good thanks! My belly is getting soooo huge i honestly look like a whale! How are you hun? Do you have a date for your first scan?


----------



## littlemama16

I have ordered some cheapies of eBay and will see how they go and I'll give the clear blue ones a try next month but thankyou for the tip ... I am really restless sleeper to usually awake 3 times night but thought I would give it a try to see how I go no harm in trying hey lol I started temping on the 7th and am going good not really liking the 6am wake up call on weekends but I have one that has a memory so spleast I can go back off to sleep lol hopefully I will get my BFP next month :D I was lucky when I got pregnant me and hubby said let's not try and then the next month I was pregnant :) and ever since we lost bub we keep saying we won't try but it's so hard to not think about trying when we both really want a bubba of our own and about 8 of my friends are pregnant ATM so feeling very strong feelings to be a mummy myself but I know our BFP is only just around the corner :) xx


----------



## littlemama16

I am feeling a little confused today .. I finished my period today but something just don't feel right my period was lighter and I spotted for 4 days out of the 6 I had them and on the 2 other days I nly had light to medium bleeding but the normal for me is spotting first day medium to heavy for 4 days and then shooting on the last :/ I also have pulling stretchy pains in lower abdomin yet my period has ended? My areoles are bigger and getting darker I could be wrong but to me something just don't feel right have you ladies ever had a "period" when pregnant with a BU?


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama...although my bleeding always started at 6 weeks i have heard of many women with bu that bleed when af is due but are still pregnant. I really dont want to get your hopes up but i m wondering whether it is the non pregnant side shedding its lining??have you taken a test?


----------



## littlemama16

Well I was at my doc today for unrelated thing (muscle spasms in my shoulder which is funny enough I got it the last time I was Preggo) anyway I was asking her about my BU and she was explaining to me how the ovaries don't always know one side is pregnant and it's very possible for me to have a period whilst pregnant I haven't tested yet to afraid of a BFN but she also sent me for a blood test to see if I have a genetic disorder which makes me prone to miscarriages as my mum had 2 and my grandma had 9 so should get results back next we'd or thurs so will def let you know how that goes now to get the courage up to test :/ xx


----------



## chistiana

Wow your doc sounds fabulous!! I think i ve told you before but i belive that s what happened when my non pregnant side started bleeding at 12 weeks. Anyway, hope the tests come back clear and that you re up for a nice surprise when/ if you decide to test again!


----------



## littlemama16

Yeah she is a fantastic doctor really helpful more then what my gyno ever was she really took the time to sit there and explain it all to me .. Yeah I am hoping to get a post ove result when we decide to test again I am hoping that it is just the other side of my uterus shedding rather than a real period because it just wasn't a normal period for me so F'Xd I get a BFP I haven't got many other symptoms just bigger areolas and strange stretchy feeling in my lower abdomin but haven't had that today but with my last pregnancy I never really got any symptoms other than back pain and a missed period


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey everyone, i hope you are doing well.

christina over 30 weeks now, that is great!! yu must be so excited!! 

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey mrs broody!! Yes, 31 weeks tomorrow, i just cant believe it! Have a scan on wednesday and then i can het the shots for her lungs and hopefully i ll be able to breath a sign of relief then!!
How are you hun? I see weeks are flying for you too...has everything been nice and easy? Soon you ll be feeling your little bubs in there and it ll be even more magical!


----------



## holymoly

hi Christiana, I saw on the other bu thread your lo is head down, yay! 

AFM had a scare last week and was convinced it was all over but had a scan and there was a tiny baby with a heartbeat! still a loooonnnnggg way to go but so far so good!


----------



## chistiana

Hey moly, yes, she turned head down so i really hope she stays like that. Have another scan in 2 weeks, if she s still in that position i ll be super happy as she definitely wont have space to turn then!
Ooowww sorry about the scare hun, what happened? But yyyaayyyy for nice little strong hb there, that s great! PAL is hard but we ll all make it to our rainbows, you ll see! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## holymoly

I had bleeding, bright red and more than I'd had prior to my previous mc so I thought it was over for sure but bean was there all ok, measuring 5w5days which was pretty much bang on what I thought. So lovely to see, I'd never seen a heartbeat with either of my previous pregnancies so I've found it very reassuring even though there's still a long way to go! 

They don't know what caused the bleed, I haven't had any since and there wasn't anything on the scan to show where it came from but as long as it stays away that's fine by me!

I'm 6 weeks 5 days today and have another scan booked in for 2 week's time. I think after that I'll be a bit calmer! 

Fingers crossed your little lady stays head down! x


----------



## chistiana

Hmmmm could it have been from the empty side of your uterus? Every single time i ve had bleeding it s been from the empty side! Did your doc put you on progesterone? It helps stop the lining from shedding! Anyway, so glad everything is fine now and i m sure you ll enjoy that little hb with every milestone you set! Xo


----------



## littlemama16

Hey Christina I been bbt charting and OPKing this month and got my positive OPK on cd 13 and my temp dipped and rose on the 14 (which makes me roughly 2dpo)so me and hubby did lots of BDing so F'Xd we have a little bubba on the way and a BFP in may I have a 30 day cycle and am due for AF on the On the 6th or 7th of may x glad to see you and your little princess are doing good I can't wait for the news she has arrives safely in your arms :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama! Your cycles are truly amazing (touch wood) which is great as you can definitely time BDing right! I really really hope little bubba is already in there making his/her way to implantation! I know it may sound stupid and it probably doesnt have any scientific evidence behind it but after ovulation i always refrained from BDing because i d heard somewhere that orgasm and sperm can cause your uterus to contract making it more difficult for bubs to implant! So there, it might all be bull.....t but who knows!!!! Looking forward to some good news soon hun!


----------



## littlemama16

Yeah I was pretty lucky after my mc they have been regular 30 day cycles my temps show I OV on cycle day 14 so only got 10 days before I can test the dreaded 2ww lol xx
With you being on bed rest my doc has advised me I will be put on bed rest as well when exactly did your doc put you on it? And what are you able to do are you allowed up for a certain amount of time or is that a no no?? X


----------



## chistiana

Well i was put on bed rest at 12w4d when the bleeding started. I wasnt allowed to do much, just get up to go to the bathroom or to walk to the living room and sit there. I had my meals either in bed ornon the sofa and would stand up for about 10-15 minutes to take a shower. That was until 28 weeks. After that we changed from complete bed rest to a little less strict program... I can get up, i dont drive (not allowed) but 2-3 days per week i am allowed to be driven for a quick coffee...they then pick me up and back on my couch! It s easier these days and to be quite honest although in the beginning i thought it would drive me completely crazy time went by and it wasnt as difficult as i had thought.


----------



## kennys

Hi ladies,

I have read all 18 pages of posts, they offer me some hope. I am 7w pregnant approx. I have been bleeding heavily now for about 20days. I have had 2 internal scans in the last 3 weeks, im due another one on Tuesday. 

When I 1st began bleeding the nurse in hosp told me to expect to m/c. I had passed a lot of clots in the week that followed so I had thought baby was gone. However, when I went for my scan last week they found baby still in there & it had grown from the 1st scan. I was so shocked I nearly fell off the table. She told me the blood was coming from the left side and baby was on the right. She said she didnt know why & I was just sent home to carry on as normal but to come back if I had any pain. I think she thought I was still going to m/c.

I am now due to go back in two days time, I am a nervous wreck! I have been doing research & I think I may have a BC uterus as each time I had internal scan the nurses commented on a 'tilted' uterus & how it looked odd in shape & was very long???? 

Can any of you ladies offer me any advice or help! please....

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## chistiana

Hi kenny and congratulations on your pregnancy. I m sorry you re going through such a rough time, any kind of bleeding is terrifying during pregnancy. What do you mean when you say "the bleeding is from the left side while the baby is on the right"??? A Normal shaped uterus doesnt have a right and a left side (well at least not two separate sides) so if your doc can clearly distinguish sides then a bu is highly likely. The other case might be that she means the baby has implanted on the right and there is a haematoma on the left...that is usually a subchorionic haematoma and is unrelated with bu. it doesnt harm the baby as long as it is not close to the placenta. A tilted uterus is also unrelated to bu (although i m not sure if there might be some connection..i too have a tilted uterus) and causes no problems at all. Now since she said your uterus has an odd shape it could well be bu (maybe the split is not so severe and she cant properly see it) plus it gets more difficult to diagnose a bu during pregnancy because of all the stretching (at 32 weeks my doc can no longer see the bu). If indeed this is a bu then bleeding can be normal, even with clots and heavy bright blood, as the "empty" side doesnt recognize the pg and tries to shed its lining (have a period as per usual). Did your doc put you on progesterone? And were you advised to stay in bed until further notice? I really really hope tuesday s scan brings good news and even though i dont know what will happen please take hope by the so many success stories on this thread. Please please update us on your appointment on tuesday, i will be thinking of you and keeping my fxed! Ask away any questions you might have and i ll answer if i know the answer!


----------



## kennys

Thak you so much for all of that information! I had never heard of subchorionic haematoma but I will now be asking about it on Tuesday. 

I have not been given anything at all in terms of medication. Nor was I told to rest, I am a teacher & on my feet all day so ive been very tired because off all of the bleeding & stress. 

She never mentioned BU to me. Just that my uterus is tilted and very long. The told me that they are hoping to see the baby more clearly this week and measure growth to see if its a viable pregnancy. This is my 1st pregnancy so I am totally lost and new to it all.


----------



## chistiana

I m so sorry hun, it really sucks not knowing. With a tilted uterus It is usually a little more difficult to get a good scan picture so dont be too alarmed if the baby looks at little bit smaller... Have you heard a hb yet? This might again take a little longer with a titled uterus even though you may well hear it on tuesday ( i ve never heard a hb before week 6...it was 7w1d i think with this pg). I really cant comment on the "long" uterus but would really like to know what she meant. Many MANY bu go undiagnosed which is sad cause a simple diagnosis could make a huge difference in terms of monitoring and preventative measures. With that said however you really cant know if this is the case. Ask her if she thinks it might be. Even if it is, it is unlikely that you ll get a proper diagnosis now as you usually have to have a special procedure to get diagnosed (sorry, really dont know its name in english, hystero something!).
Even if it s not a bu i am astouned by the fact that she hasnt advised you to stay off your feet, at least until you know more about the bleeding. Could you take some days off? A lot of doctors dont agree with bed rest but i usually go by the moto "better safe than sorry"...
The SCH is like a blood clot forming under the lining of the uterus causing bleeding, it can grow or it can shrink but i think (not an expert) that as long as it s not somewhere to detach the placenta it is ok. Anyway, i m writing an essay here, really looking forward to some good news from you, please keep positive (i know it s easier said than done but try to think of something else when you get dark thoughts, they really dont help a bit)


----------



## sbl

Hey girls got my bfp today!
super excited but also so nervous after mc in dec.
I'm praying this one sticks.
Hope all you gals are doing good :)


----------



## littlemama16

Congrats on your little beans SBL and Kennys wishing you Botha happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl huge congratulations hun!!!!!yayayayayayyaayyaya!!!! I m wishing you a very very happy and healthy 9 months and sending lots and lots of sticky dust your way!!!!keep us updated, i want to see those beautiful scan pictures coming!!!


----------



## sbl

Thanks so much girls :hugs:

I am so nervous and of course of been freaking myself out but no more of that. 

It wont do me any good.

How is everybody doing? I have a doctors appointment this evening so i'll let you know how i got on.

xx


----------



## littlemama16

Well I'm 4 dpo and been bbt charting and got my pos OPK on cd13 and my temps show I OV on cd 14 am due for AF on 6th of may but this morning (4dpo) my temp dipped right below my coverline which I read can happen sometimes when your body has a release of estrogen but I don't know I kinda feel out this month I know it's to early but no idea I just feel out :( I have really sensitive nipples and my lower back is aching on and off which I never usually get but have no idea anymore lol I guess I will wait out the 2ww and hopefully get my BFP :) I am so excited for you SBL :D make sure to keep us updated and lots of scan pics lol xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Chistiana, Ive not spoken to you in a while. I cant believe your 32 weeks now thats brilliant!
I posted here a few times regarding my double womb/uerus didelphys. Well Im pregnant again and will be 8 weeks on Thursday. I had an early scan at 6 weeks and seen the heartbeat. Ive been quite anxious as Ive had brown spotting on and off for 2 weeks but its stopped the past week. This time Im on progesterone and blood thinning injections so hopefully the progesterone will stop my body trying to have a period from teh left non pregnant side. At my scan tehy noticed a dark patch in the left womb which looks to be a haematoma and the source of the brown bleed.
Are you going to be having your baby early? xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kennys, Ive read your story. Could it be possible that you also have uterus didelphys..its two seperate wombs! At my first scan last year they said that I had a bicornuate womb as it looked heart shaped but its actually been confirmed that I have two seperate wombs.
Last year in May I had full blow red bleeding with clots and teh baby was always fine in my right womb and the bleeding was coming from the left side.
This pregnancy again my baby is in teh right side and my non pregnant left womb has a dark patch which looks to be causing the brown spotting that Ive had!
Seriously I can imagine how distressing this is for you, its like an emotional rollercoaster of ups and downs.
If I were you I would present our cases to your doctor about us that you have spoken with either bicornuate or didelphys and request that you be started on progesterone supplements to try and stop this bleeding from your other side! Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl- looking forward to more news about your appointment today and hopefully a beautiful scan pic!!!

Littlemama- it could well be the dip before implantation...it s funny how when we think we re totally out that s when we get our bfp...keeping my fxed for you!!

Justkeepingfaith-yayayayaya some more good nees on this thread!!!congratulations hun and a very happy an healthy 9 months to you and bubs!! You seem to be taking all the preventative courses of action so i m pretty sure this will be your rainbow! Well done hun and keep it positive, in just a month you ll be out of the 1st trimester!! Dont worry about the brown spotting since you know where it s coming from..plus it s brown which means old..it just takes time for the haematoma to clear out (it took me 5 weeks to stop spotting brown after 2 weeks of bright red bleeding!)
I m having my baby at 37 weeks (please GOd let me make it to 37 weeks!) when we remove the stitch!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Chistiana, that reassures me that you had 2 weeks of red followed by 5 weeks of brown. Im reassured to have seen the left side where it was coming from. Still a bit of a nervous wreck though!
Im glad things have continued well for you and your baby will be here in no time. Fingers crossed you get to 37 weeks and Im sure you will. Worst case scenario if you went a bit earlier Im sure everything would still be well x


----------



## sbl

Hi girlies :hugs:

Dr's appointment went well and she's sending me to the EPU tomorrow.

Just wondering will they be able to tell from the sonogram if bubs hasnt implanted on the septum at this stage?

I am not as excited this time more filled with fear at least until i see bubs heartbeat and i know its in the right place.

xx


----------



## chistiana

Justkeeptrying- i know you re a nervous wreck hun, i totally get you, i still am sometimes! Imagine, baby is due in 5 weeks tops and i havent shopped or prepared a thing...pal is ery hard but when it does go by then you kind of forget all the scary thoughts you made! It takes a long time for blood to clear out or to be reabsorbed so dont worry, everythig will e ok!

Sbl- so glad your appointment went well!!thanks for updating! They might not be able to tell you exactly where it s implanted yet, my doc kept telling me "it is high but i m not sure where the placenta will eventually grow towards..it looks as if it s growing to the side but i cant be surr" and he kept this moto for a good few weeks! But then again yours might be more obvious! Hopefully it is well on the side! Happy hb listening hun, cant wait for more news!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey ladies how we all going? I am 6dpo today and still have sensitive nipples and back ache but can't seem to shake this feeling that I am out this month :/ I certainly hope I'm not, my mum said to me today maybe it's a sign as every other month I have thought yep this is the month it's the first time ever I tout I am out , still got 8 days before I can test at least as not due till 5 or 6th of may seems like forever away! Lol I was playing on a website and it had when my baby is due and goes on your last AF so I did it for this cycle and it came up the 11th jan 2013 which was the day we found out we had lost bub this year and the day before our wedding so maybe this is my month I have fingers crossed it is!! Xx


----------



## chistiana

Heh i agree with your mum...everytime i ss and thought that was it i was all wrong then the month i said i m out i got my bfp!! And it will be great if indeed you get your bfp this month, then you can celebrate and remember your angel together and you ll always know he/she is looking after you (well that goes to say anyway!)..only a week before testing, it will fly by quick, you ll see!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls :hugs:

How are you all?

So I had my ultrasound this morning and I am not as far along as was expected.

gestational sac was measuring 3mm, lining is 12mm. so they think around 4-5 weeks.
Alas girls my bloods were not so good. :nope:

Hcg didnt rise to what they expected but it is rising.

I'm not getting excited because I know it may not go well.

back again next weds (all going well) for another us and more bloods.

stressed out beyond belief :cry:

Good luck with your testing littlemama fingers crossed for you hun.

chistiana how's your bun cooking?

xxx


----------



## chistiana

sbl, hey babe, i know nothing i say will make you feel better but at such early stages measuring behind is soooooo sooo common....with ds i was always measuring about a week smaller and with this little bub i am measuring 4-5 days smaller even though i know exactly when i ovulated. A couple of days up or down from what you might have thought was ovulation and one or two days of implantation happening later could explain why you re measuring behind. I really dont want to raise your hopes and it s easier not to but if hcg is still rising then that is a good sign. I know it is not rising as you would have wanted it to but remember that doubling time is the average...i ve read a lot of slow hcg rising stories. Anyway, i really really hope you get super results next week and i ll be thinking and praying for you.
My bubs is cooking still, should have had two steroid shots today but i messed it up and only had one and now i m a little freaked out. Also, my doc ordered some blood tests to check my liver cause i ve been having horrible itching. yak. But on the whole..i wont complain! Lots of hugs your way!


----------



## littlemama16

Thank you sbl :) good luck with your gorgeous little bubba fingers crossed everything will go great which I know it just will :) a happy and healthy 9 months to xx


----------



## littlemama16

So last two days poor hubby has been experiencing what seems to morning sickness wakes up feeling sick and by lunch time is vomiting or bad drireaching which is exactly what happened last time I was pregnant so hopefully it's a good sign just not to good for poor DH :/


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I had my 8 week scan today and good news all round. The baby is measuring bang on 8 weeks with a great heartbeat. It looks like I dont have a haematoma in my second womb but just thickened lining which explains any brown bleeding that Ive had. Im really thanking the progesterone for working, I reckon without that my other side would be shedding like a period just like last year which was v. distressing!


----------



## chistiana

justkeeptrying- this is awesome news hun, huge congrats again!!! Even if your second womb had shed its lining it would still be ok but i know what you mean about distress!!! Even though i knew the blood was from my non pregnant side it still scared the shit out of me!!!! Great great news, just try to keep as relaxed and tired free as possible and keep your feet up whenever you find some time...even if it makes no difference whatsoever now you re going to need it in a few months time!!! Would love to see a scan pic of you have one!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks v much. Im going to try and get my scan pics uploaded asap. I noticed a big difference yesterday. At 6 weeks it was a tiny blob but yesterday could see a defined head and body area..so cute. 
I need to get my husband to set the scanner up x


----------



## sbl

Oh also meant to mention to you that the sonographer said the gest sac was high up in the right side.

Which i believe is a good thing isnt it??

I'm so confused with information been thrown at me from all over the place!!

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl! High is good, both my son and this baby were quite high and on the right side of my bu...what you dont really want is for the placenta to grow towards the mid part because that usualy doesnt have good blood supply...but i think it is quite difficult to know at this stage where the placenta is growing... I kept asking again and again and he kept telling me "it looks as if it is growing to the side, not the middle, but we cant be sure yet".... He was finally sure at my 12 week scan! When s your next scan hun?


----------



## sbl

Thank you hun, your info is so helpful and greatly appreciated :hugs:

My next scan is Wednesday...I am so worried. :nope:

My hcg levels not rising as much as they should is not a good sign and I fear the worst.

Dh keeps telling me to chill that there was only 16 hours between my two tests.

I havent had any spotting yet so I'm praying for a good outcome [-o&lt;

Boobs are still sore and I've felt slightly nauseous off and on today.

Just gotta take it one day at a time wednesday cannot come quick enough till We just know one way or another.

thanks for putting up with my questions and ramblings your a star hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## chistiana

if you re doc tells you not to worry you should listen to him...usually they try to scare us more than they should! 16 hours between bloods is too short for anything to show...i am sure your bubba is fine and growing! Ow and believe me, i was exactly like you (sometimes still am) so you can ramble and ask as much as you like! You have a long way ahead but just take it one or two weeks at a time and time will fly! The one thing that kept me more sane this time round but i know some women dont like the idea of (and i totally respect that) is that i bought that fetal doppler...after i started bleeding and in between the scans it was the only thing that could keep me sane!Hugs!


----------



## sbl

No not my doctor but my husband, he is staying very positive about things. 

I on the other hand do not want to get my hopes up. 

I dunno, its all so stressful. 

If I'm lucky enough for this pg to get to 15 weeks I think I will purchase a doppler.

How are you doing anyways? Me rambling on about my problems!!!

You must be so excited! will you be have a section??

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Well your dh is right hun...i vote dh!!! I totally get not getting your hopes up, even at 33w today i still havent bought anything and i m still not discussing it much! I hope to deliver naturally, 2 weeks ago bubs was head down so if she still is then my doc hopes my cervix will open up as soon as the stitch is out at 37w and he ll deliver then! I d rather not have a section as it wouldnt be easy with 2 los at home. But i guess that s the least of my worries!
Anyway, keep positive hun, you dont have any spotting and symptoms are coming up (which they never did for me so even if they go away dont be alarmed) so i can bet we ll be exchanging fantastic news on wednesday (i have my next appointment then too!)


----------



## littlemama16

Hey ladies .. Good luck with everything SBL bub is prolly growing big and strong and F'Xd everything goes awesome for you!! Xx
Awesome to hear justkeeptryin wishing you a h&h 9 months Hun xx
Not long now Christina won't be long and you'll be holding your little bubba girl!!
Soo today I thought I would test it was bfn but it's only 10 dpo and I didn't use fmu so I am thinking I will test again in the morning and see how it goes F'Xd it's a BFP :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama, i ve never had a 10dpo bfp (even my 11dpo was so faint it was almost non existant!!!) so your bfn doesnt mean anything hun, i m keeping my fxed for tomorrow or even the day after that!!!any bfp Actually will be fine at any dpo!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,

Had my scan this morning.

all is looking good gestational sac was 8mm and yolk sac was present.

back next friday hopefully to see bubs heartbeat.

not out of the woods yet I know and i will be more happy once i see the heartbeat.

how was your app chistiana?

xxx


----------



## chistiana

hey, that's Great news sbl!!! so happy for you! Of course you ll relax a little bit more once you see that little heartbeat! It s great that you re having such good monitoring...make them keep it up!

My appointment went well too..doppler was fine, placenta not aging yet and bubs is still head down! We got to see her 3d which was awesome but she kept putting her hand in front of her face and in her mouth which made it difficult to see many details! Awesome though! Back to see doc in two weeks and then stitch removal two weeks after that....fingers crossed we ll have no surprises till then!

How s everyone else doing? littlemama? justkeeptrying?


----------



## littlemama16

hey im doing ok got the flu at the moment and my bbt dropped below coverline so am expecting af today or tomorrow as im 14 dpo :( so devastatsed really thought this month was it but oh well looks like on to next month...
glad to see both your apps went well ladies and not to long now christina you must be excited and sbl so glad to see everything is going well and hoppefully next scan you will see a beautiful little flicker xx


----------



## sbl

Thanks littlemama, hopefully all will be ok next friday :thumbup: god willing.

sorry to hear you've got the flu :cry:

Feel better soon hun :hugs:

and keep the chin up, ttc is so stressful :nope:

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks littlemama....so sorry to hear you ve got the flu and stupid bbt dropped...just remember it takes time and this month or the next or sometime really soon you wont be expecting it and all of a sudden you ll see that bfp and be on cloud 9!


----------



## sbl

Hey chistiana,

I thought I replied to you last night :dohh:

Ah that must have been so lovely to see your little woman in 3D. I am so happy for you everything is going well.

Fingers crossed everything goes just as good for me.

I've got some light cramping today which is kinda worrying me but I know it can be normal so trying not to worry too much!

Yes they do seem to be watching me fairly well thank god.

hope your doing good today :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Sbl, dont worry babe, cramping is so very normal especially during the early stretching stages as long as it is not excrutiating or accompanied with bleeding (even though it did for me!) i was actually more nervous when i didnt have the cramping!


----------



## littlemama16

Thanks guys hopefully feel better soon :) sbl I was the same with my pregnancy panicked at every little thing but as the same as
Christina I bled and cramped for 16 days before my mc but everything will be ok and it won't be long and you'll be getting ready for your little one :) xx


----------



## littlemama16

so the :witch: got me today but the thing i dont understand is my bbt dropped yesterday reight below my coverline then shot back up today to the highest its ever been? whether its because i ahve a cold or whether i am pregnant an bleeding from the other side of my uterus i have no idea guess we will wait and see but on to next month for my :bfp: how you girls going i am getting so excited for you christina have you got any scan pics to share lol sbl i am wishing the happiest and healthiest 9 months i just know everything will good for you cant wait for you to share a scan pic and cant wait to hear how strong bubs heartbeat is :) xx


----------



## sbl

Oh littlemama sorry huni :hugs: Keep your spirits up though hun. I Know how hard ttc is and disheartening it is to get AF.
We were TTC for 2 years before we got our first ever BFP.

I'm not getting too excited yet, maybe when if i see the heartbeat I will feel a little less anxious. maybe :haha:

I know chistiana is nearly there now so exciting!! yes get those 3d scan pics up????

Have a good day girls
xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Im really happy, I had my 9 week scan yesterday and the baby was measuring 9+3 and started jumping and wriggling around on screen. Im starting to feel more positive.
Chistiana, whats your opinion on this? Apparently Im meeting with my consultant at 12 weeks as he recommends that I come off teh progesterone then. Im a bit worried about this so going to start collecting evidence why I should stay on it. Im worried that it will make me start bleeding from my other side and also I know about the risks of premature labour with our uterus anomalies. So I thought it was recommended for that aswell.
Its all new to my consultant as they've not really had people with my condition of didelphys!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

sbl said:


> I've got some light cramping today which is kinda worrying me but I know it can be normal so trying not to worry too much!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi SBL, that light cramping is perfectly normal growing and stretching going on. I still get it very ocassionally but nothing compared to 4-6 weeks when it was most.
> Its a crazy thing I used to worry when I felt it at times but then Id freak out if I didnt feel it as its reassuring that theres still something growing in there!


----------



## sbl

Thanks hun,
Good to see your getting on well.it must have been lovely to see your bubs wriggling around :thumbup:

its just so nerve racking particularly after mc in dec.

I am hoping if we are lucky enough to hear the heartbeat next week I will be a little less anxious.

happy friday
xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama- i m sorry the witch got you hun and it really does sound pretty weird that your bbt rose again but try not to think of it as bleeding while pg because you re going to drive yourself crazy. On to next month, i m rooting for you!

Sbl- how's that cramping hun? I think i wrote this already but just like justkeeptrying i too was more worried when i didnt have the cramping!! I m sure you ll relax more after you hear that hb, it is those mini milestones we set!!

Justkeeptrying- Hey hun, so so happy your scan went great and bubs is already waving around!!! Plus it is so great you re measuring ahead...i always measure behind and it really sucks!!! Now re the progesterone...i really really dont think progesterone has anything to do with premature labor....if you were to go in pml it would be either because of no space left for baby to grow or because of IC, so nothing progesterone can fix....on the other hand it does strengthen the uterine lining so yes it would prevent your empty side from shedding its lining....i actually started bleeding at 12+4 and stopped taking the progesterone at 32weeks. Also, progesterone helps prevent contractions so that is another thing. How much are you on? You could try asking them to remain on it but on a lower dosage at least until mid second trimester. As your uterus grows and pushes the other empty one on the side, the empty uterus gets weaker and weaker so even if it was to shed it would really affect the pg. Anyway, try not to worry too much hun, everything is going great, focus on that. One last thing...make sure you ask them to monitor the length of your cervix regularly.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Chistiana, yes Ive read the importance about being monitored for cervical incompitence, I hope they agree to do this for me as it dosent seem to the teh done thing in this country. But I will push for it.
Ive spoke to others on here with didelphys and it dosent always seem to be the done thing to put them on progesterone but I did push for it. We shall see what the consultant says.
Not long for you now aswell, you must be getting excited. When I first replied to your post asway back in December you were only 13 weeks!


----------



## chistiana

Yes i just cant believe we ve made it this far...i still havent fully realised everything that s happened...havent bought or prepared absolutely anything yet!! 
With my ds i was only prescribed progesterone for a week due to some spotting, nothing else. I dont think it is something they prescribe as a preventative measure so even if they insist on you stopping dont worry about it. Now as for cervix checks really push for it! You probably have absolutely nothing to worry about but if a simple cervical check can reduce even the slightest of risks but risk it?!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to Sbl for directing me here. I have been told that I have a bicornuate uterus. My story goes like this (its a bit long - sorry): 

Friday the 27th April at 5 wks 4 days the u/s showed gestational sack and some yolk. I was pleased as I have previously had a mmc in 2008.

Monday night (30th April) at 6weeks 1 day I started spotting very lightly. Just one spot when I wiped and looked. Ive had a missed miscarriage before and this was how it started.

Tuesday night (1st May) 6weeks 2 days I had the same thing happen - then it stopped.

Wednesday I really didnt feel up to going into work and only had two classes so stayed home - I just didnt feel right. At 2pm I started bleeding bright red blood. I took a shower, packed some things, and phoned my partner to meet me at A&E. By the thyme I got to A&E I was bleeding quite heavily and clotting stringy bits. By 6pm the clots had become dark red and almost the size of the bottom of a water bottle. By 10pm I had passed about 6 of these large clots. My blood results came back and the dr said that my HCg levels were high but that that could happen with a miscarriage anyway. So we went home.

At home I passed more clots and my partner and I resigned ourselves to the idea that I had miscarried. I texted a close friend and said that the only thing I could think of was if there was a hidden sack but that I was probably being unrealistic. Was going to have a big glass of wine but my partner said he was worried about the alcohol thinning my blood so I didnt.

On Thursday 3rd May I went to the EPU and they did a scan. I said that I had been bleeding and passing big clots and they clicked their tongues sympathetically.

After what seemed like hours of silence, the sonographer called the dr over to have a look. The dr called my partner over to have a look, they then said that they needed to do some explaining.

There was the embryo that we had seen Friday...still intact! With a heartbeat!!! 144. Then in the other horn of my uterus there was a second embryo surrounded by clots and bleeding. There was a sack but no heart beat.

So, it was the second unknown embryo that I am currently miscarrying.

The sonographer also found out that I have a biconical uterus..which means that theres a valley and a big dip (im still not entirely sure what that is and need to google further)...the dr said that this increases my chances of miscarrying the viable embryo (embryo 1) and that there will be problems with the baby's position because it is in the horn of my ueterus.

As you can imagine Im on a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions here: I really thought I had lost the embryo we saw on Friday and altho I am sad to be losing the second one - I didnt even know it was there.

Because Embryo 1 (with the heartbeat) is in the right horn and Embryo 2 (which I think I have fully passed over the weekend) is in the left horn - does that mean that Embryo 1 has a good chance? Ive just been reading online and there seems to be some success stories...

I read that when the Embryo is in the horn, theres a possibility of not drawing enough blood from the uterus and that miscarriage is quite high :(

Also, do you think this is hereditary? My mum said that she has always bled heavily with her pregnancies and that her babies always came out face down instead of face up...

And, my mums sister had twins, but they didnt know she was having twins until the delivery because the other twin was hidden...I know that was 27 years ago, but it makes me wonder if its hereditary...

Sorry - so many questions. What do you all think?

Im so glad Sbl found me wandering around looking for people who have this!

Melanieanne77

Thanks and best wishes,
Melanieanne77


----------



## Melanieanne77

ok - so Ive been reading through everyone's stories on here and I am coming up with a list of questions to ask at my next scan (which is 2 weeks away)...or do you think I should be pushing for an earlier scan? 

Im pretty sure I passed the sack from Embryo 2 over the weekend after 3 days of heavy bleeding and clotting...anyway...Im back at work tomorrow...I wasnt told that the miscarriage on the left side could affect the right side, but I was told that theres a higher chance of miscarriage because of where Embryo 1 had implanted...should I be on bedrest? Ive been taking it easy the last 5 days because of the bleeding and clotting but when I asked if there was anything I should do, the dr said there was nothing I could do but that I should take 5 days and self certify to get past the physical and emotional stress of the likely miscarriage of Embryo 2.

Ok so my list of questions for the sonographer:

1. How divided is my bu?
2. Where exactly in the right horn has the Embryo with a heartbeat implanted?
3. Do i need to be taking baby asprin (I think I have outgrown my allergy from when i was a kid)?
4. Am I high risk?

Can any of you think of other things I should ask?

Thanks, 
Melanieanne77


----------



## sbl

Hi Melanie,

From what I have gathered it is quite difficult to tell how long the septum (divide) is (and sometimes there is no septum) from a US.
A laparoscopy is usually the best way to find out, but obviously thats not an option whilst your pregnant.

I think once you've been diagnosed with BU you are classed as high risk and should be monitored closely.

yes it is good to know where you baby implanted as if it implants to close to the septum it will not get enough nutrients as there isnt a good blood supply to it.

also with regards to location, if the placenta grows towards towards the middle of your uterus I believe this can also cause problems.

xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

Thanks Sbl, do you think I should present myself to the EPU? When I had the scan last Thursday they said that if the bleeding gets worse or I have pain, I should go to the EPU - but the bleeding has turned brown and I'm not in any pain - really Id only be going to see if the right Embryo (Embryo 1) was still there...I should just wait for the 2 weeks, shouldnt I? Is 'close monitoring' every 2 weeks? Or is 'close monitoring' weekly? What do you think?

When do you go and have your next scan? Im 7weeks 3 days...


----------



## sbl

I have had 2 scans already and I have another friday to hopefully hear the heartbeat.

You should go to the EPU if you thats what you feel like doing, after all it will do you no harm and it may put your mind at ease.

Yes from what I have heard every 2 weeks is about right.

I really hope everything works out for you, so sorry to hear you've lost one but I pray that your other little bean is gonna be strong and healthy.

xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

sbl said:


> I have had 2 scans already and I have another friday to hopefully hear the heartbeat.
> 
> You should go to the EPU if you thats what you feel like doing, after all it will do you no harm and it may put your mind at ease.
> 
> Yes from what I have heard every 2 weeks is about right.
> 
> I really hope everything works out for you, so sorry to hear you've lost one but I pray that your other little bean is gonna be strong and healthy.
> 
> xx

Fingers crossed you hear a heartbeat - will be thinking of you x


----------



## chistiana

Welcome melanie and congratulations on your pregnancy! Hun, what you re going through is really tough but pretty common among bu. first of all even though i m sorry you mc the second embryo i have to say that if that hadnt happened your pregnancy would be double or triple high risk both in terms of lack of space (we lack space with one baby, imagine 2) as well as with IC. Bu is often accompanied with ic so double the pressure and i m not sure even a stitch could help. Anyhow, re the monitoring..every two weeks is ok for the first trimester... Then they usually switch to every three weeks. Once you re past the first trimester make sure you ask them to monitor your cervical length frequently. Also have you been put on any progesterone? It can help the lining from shedding and stops contractions which is vital for you now as contractions from the mcing side might affect the other side. Re the bed rest i ve been burnt twice so i am
A big fan of bed rest. Maybe try it at least until all bleeding/spotting has stopped???
Slb is right about positioning... What my doc told me is that you want the baby to implant in the horn, high up but not on the mid part because it doesnt receive much blood supply. 
Re the baby aspirin... I took it this time round even though no blood clotting disorders were found after my 2 mcs...i dot know if it played a role but doc told me it cant hurt. 
I think the fact that you know where the blood is coming from is positive plus your little bub has a really good hb so just stay strong and positive girl! Shoot away any questions, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Everyone,

I had stopped bleeding on Tuesday and went to work Wednesday and Wednesday night started bleeding fresh blood that had some small clots. Ive taken today off work and 're-presented' at the EPU but they couldnt give me a scan until tomorrow.

I have a bad feeling that it is the viable Embryo that I am now losing.

The nurse suggested bed rest until the scan tomorrow. Ive now had a total of 5 days off work and am worried that there's going to be negative repercussions on my attendance record. I live in the UK and know that antenatal appointments don't count toward the total amount of days you have off sick - but does that count for miscarriages too? Are miscarriages antenatal?

Anyway, hope everyone else is having more luck than what I am at the moment - have my fingers crossed for your scans.

Christiana - i think you were right about the bed rest... I will ask about the prgesterone at my scan tomorrow. My dr seems quite young and experienced - which I didnt mind when everything seemed to be going ok but now with a bicornuate uterus Im going to ask if theres someone who has dealt with that particular abnormality...


----------



## chistiana

hey Melanie..i m so sorry for this new scare...even though i dont want to raise any false hopes and you might be right i just want to you to bare in mind that the side which mc'ed has definitely not emptied from all the blood yet...let me share my experience and maybe it will help you....with my 1st mmc i would bleed for 3-4 days stay on bed rest then it would stop then i d get up and 2-3 days later the bleeding would resume. This lasted from w6 to w12 with 4-5 major bleeding episodes. Each and every time the blood came from the non pregnant side and not from the embryo side. In the end all this blood detached the placenta and thus the mmc. What i mean to say is that even this new blood might be from the originally mcing side..the lining is very thick at this stage so it would take A LOT of blood for it to actually empty. Even with this pg when i started bleeding at 12w4d i bled and spotted until w17!! And there wasnt even an embryo in the non pregnant side, just the lining shedding. I will hold out faith for you that tomorrow you have good news but please please stay on bed rest. Even though i m in Greece, i m sure your doc can write you sick leave to cover you at work. Just think of it as giving your baby the best you can. When the bleeding has well stopped and the placenta has grown more you ll be able to do whatever you want. Best of luck tomorrow hun. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Melanieanne77

chistiana said:


> hey Melanie..i m so sorry for this new scare...even though i dont want to raise any false hopes and you might be right i just want to you to bare in mind that the side which mc'ed has definitely not emptied from all the blood yet...let me share my experience and maybe it will help you....with my 1st mmc i would bleed for 3-4 days stay on bed rest then it would stop then i d get up and 2-3 days later the bleeding would resume. This lasted from w6 to w12 with 4-5 major bleeding episodes. Each and every time the blood came from the non pregnant side and not from the embryo side. In the end all this blood detached the placenta and thus the mmc. What i mean to say is that even this new blood might be from the originally mcing side..the lining is very thick at this stage so it would take A LOT of blood for it to actually empty. Even with this pg when i started bleeding at 12w4d i bled and spotted until w17!! And there wasnt even an embryo in the non pregnant side, just the lining shedding. I will hold out faith for you that tomorrow you have good news but please please stay on bed rest. Even though i m in Greece, i m sure your doc can write you sick leave to cover you at work. Just think of it as giving your baby the best you can. When the bleeding has well stopped and the placenta has grown more you ll be able to do whatever you want. Best of luck tomorrow hun. Please update us when you can.

Thanks Christiana, Ive since heard from my work and they seem to be fine. I am still holding hope that it is still blood from the miscarriage side. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Melanieanne77

Melanieanne77 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> hey Melanie..i m so sorry for this new scare...even though i dont want to raise any false hopes and you might be right i just want to you to bare in mind that the side which mc'ed has definitely not emptied from all the blood yet...let me share my experience and maybe it will help you....with my 1st mmc i would bleed for 3-4 days stay on bed rest then it would stop then i d get up and 2-3 days later the bleeding would resume. This lasted from w6 to w12 with 4-5 major bleeding episodes. Each and every time the blood came from the non pregnant side and not from the embryo side. In the end all this blood detached the placenta and thus the mmc. What i mean to say is that even this new blood might be from the originally mcing side..the lining is very thick at this stage so it would take A LOT of blood for it to actually empty. Even with this pg when i started bleeding at 12w4d i bled and spotted until w17!! And there wasnt even an embryo in the non pregnant side, just the lining shedding. I will hold out faith for you that tomorrow you have good news but please please stay on bed rest. Even though i m in Greece, i m sure your doc can write you sick leave to cover you at work. Just think of it as giving your baby the best you can. When the bleeding has well stopped and the placenta has grown more you ll be able to do whatever you want. Best of luck tomorrow hun. Please update us when you can.
> 
> Thanks Christiana, Ive since heard from my work and they seem to be fine. I am still holding hope that it is still blood from the miscarriage side. Thanks for sharing xClick to expand...

Good news! You were right Christiana! The bleeding is still left over from the miscarriage and Embryo 1 is still hanging on.

The got the consultant in to have a look and he said that he couldnt really see any evidence of a bicornuate uterus - the sonographer didnt look like she believed himand there was a bit of tooing and froing between them - but Im hoping that if I do have a bicornuate uterus, maybe its not very pronounced.

They changed my dates though - why do they do that? I know exactly when i ovulated and also when I had sex and now I think their dates are a week behind mine. I got the impression that they did it so that the growth would be in the normal range and not slow...should I be concerned? The heart rate was also slower than last week. Last week it was 155 this week it is 141...they assured me that was still in the normal range.

So, Im not 7 weeks 4 days anymore - now Im 6 weeks 6 days...


----------



## chistiana

Melanie- yayayayaayayay i am soo sooo happy for you!!! Yay for beany 1!!! Dont worry about dating..any deviation up to 2 weeks is absolutely normal! Woth ds i was always 1 week behind and with this one i am 3 days behind! They give you two dates, one that corresponds to your last menstrual period and one that corresponds to the actual growth of the baby! Beeing a few days behind only means that you either got your ovulation wrong and it happened a few days later than what you thought, or implantation happened later. Dont worry at all! Also hb ranges, it is not always the same and it also depends on the time, if you ve had to eat before hand ect. As long at it is over 120 you re absolutely normal! Re the bu, either it is not so pronounces or your uterus has already stretched to the point that it is not possible to see the septum. I definitely have a bu but we havent been able to see any midpart since quite early on! Congrats again!!


----------



## holymoly

hello to my fellow bu ladies :flower:

great news Melanie! don't worry about dates too much, at 6/7 weeks it's a matter of a fraction of a mm and they can easily be out, one of the reasons why they leave it to 12 weeks for your "proper" dating scan.

How are you Christiana? You must be close now! Is your little lady still head down?

AFM I'm ok, had 3 scans in total now and am 10 + 3 today, so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

holymoly said:


> hello to my fellow bu ladies :flower:
> 
> great news Melanie! don't worry about dates too much, at 6/7 weeks it's a matter of a fraction of a mm and they can easily be out, one of the reasons why they leave it to 12 weeks for your "proper" dating scan.
> 
> How are you Christiana? You must be close now! Is your little lady still head down?
> 
> AFM I'm ok, had 3 scans in total now and am 10 + 3 today, so far so good :thumbup:

hey Holymoly! Wow you re nearing the end of the first trimester...yayyyayayayayay!!!!well done! Soon you ll be having your growth scan...do you get to know the gender? would you like to know or are you keeping it a surprise? Cant wait to see some scan pics! 
Yes, we re getting closer, i think my little lady is still head down but i ll tell you for sure tomorrow after my scan! Hopefully i ll have the stitch removed in 2 weeks and Natalia will arrive very soon after that (doc thinks the same day but who knows!) Still havent prepared or bought anything though...I am THAT superstitious and still scared and not yet allowing myself to feel the excitement!Roll on 37 weeks!


----------



## chistiana

Quick update from me: had a scan today...yah right...bu and luck of space...bull.... If you ask me! Bubs was head down a month now and doc had assured me it was extremely difficult for her to turn again due to the bu...yeah right...cheaky little monkey turned into a footling position again..bummer...i so wanted to have a vaginal birth again but my chances are getting slimmer by the day! Anyway i wont say too much because agter two losses all i really want is my baby sfe and sound really but...bummer for feet down! She s also rather small, 2100g just like her brother was but i guess with my luck of space and possible ic that s a good thing. Have another nst next thursday and then we ll decide when we ll be taking the stitch out i guess. That s it from me.. Just in case, i need all the fingers i can get crossed to get her head down again! Any tricks ladies??


----------



## Melanieanne77

chistiana said:


> Quick update from me: had a scan today...yah right...bu and luck of space...bull.... If you ask me! Bubs was head down a month now and doc had assured me it was extremely difficult for her to turn again due to the bu...yeah right...cheaky little monkey turned into a footling position again..bummer...i so wanted to have a vaginal birth again but my chances are getting slimmer by the day! Anyway i wont say too much because agter two losses all i really want is my baby sfe and sound really but...bummer for feet down! She s also rather small, 2100g just like her brother was but i guess with my luck of space and possible ic that s a good thing. Have another nst next thursday and then we ll decide when we ll be taking the stitch out i guess. That s it from me.. Just in case, i need all the fingers i can get crossed to get her head down again! Any tricks ladies??

Im still here - still pregnant so far :)

Bummer she moved - I think I read on here that someone did a lot of walking and they think that that encouraged bub to move head down...

I keep planning on doing some sort of exercise but Im absolutely exhausted at the end of the day and crawl into bed really early. Im still in th eprocess of miscarrying that other twin - it feels like its taking forever...maybe I will just be one of those women that bleed for the whole pregnancy...I'll need to take out shares in a sanitary napkin company...

I have my midwife appointment Friday - Im really looking forward to it. 

Thats all my news - cant wait to hear your good news...not long now :)


----------



## Melanieanne77

Has anyone heard from SBL? Im hoping no news is good news...


----------



## chistiana

Hey Melanie, thanks hun, i really hope she moves again but at the end of the day i guess i shouldnt even dare say anything...we ve been through so much that as long as she comes out safe, we re ok! So gad to hear you re doing good too and you re keeipng your sense of humor! It s pretty normal to feel exhausted at this point, dont worry about exercising, you ll have plenty of time and energy once you re in the second trimester!
True, sbl, are you ok hun?


----------



## holymoly

Natalia is obviously starting to keep her mummy on her toes already! I've heard acupuncture is very effective at turning breech babies, one of the midwives in my area has written a paper on it.

Good news Melanie! If you're tired, rest! Your body will tell you what to do, just listen to it. 

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## chistiana

Hey holy! She sure is!!! I ve heard about acupuncture too and i ve called a few therapists but noone wants to take the respossibility here so i guess i m out if that option. I m laying in all sorts of weird undignifying positions to help her turn but for now i can still feel her head up undel my ribs!! How are you doing hun?


----------



## holymoly

I'm well thanks, counting down the days until second tri:happydance:

Just had a thought, I've heard moxa can help turn a baby too, it don't know of you know it? My acupuncturist uses it but I think you can use it yourself safely. It's basically a stick of herbs that look a bit like a cigar that you burn the end of and then hold over certain pressure points (without touching your skin but close enough to feel the heat). I don't know too much about it (so don't trust me on it!) but might be worth investigating?


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies!!! I guess that was it for me!!! 6 pm i went to get my son s gift (2 on the 18/05) and i got a really sharp pain. I thought natalia was trying to turn as the pain lasted for about half an hour. Went home to receive our guests but as they kept coming i kept feeling worse. So i called the doc who said she was probably trying to turn but advised to meet him at the hospital just in case. Left my house at 7.. By 7:30 contractions were coming two minutes apart and baby was head down. So my gorgeous natalia was born by c section at 9:10pm weighting 2180g! She s in the monitoring unit so i havent been able to see her except through pictures but the doc said if everything remains stable she ll be out tomorrow night! Cant wait to hold her and kiss her!! 
I m in pretty much a lot of pain right now and cant sleep but i dont care! Thank you so much ladies for being there for me and supporting medir so long! I will get back to you as soon as things have eased off!! Again thank you and i guess i wish a happy and healthy remaining to all preggos!!!


----------



## chistiana

Oups i meant head up!!! My two babies were born on the same day two years apart!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Chistiana, thats brilliant that Natalia is here safe and well. Congratulations. I bet you just cant wait to kiss and cuddle her. How strange your two children sharing the same birthday! Oh I hope you do get her home soon. Cant wait to hear more and see pictures.
Your bound to be really sore after the section but I hope teh pain eases up soon. Take care xx


----------



## holymoly

wonderful news. congratulations! :happydance:

hope you feel better and get to take Natalia home very soon xx


----------



## littlemama16

Awe congrats Christina do happy for you :) cat wait to see a pic glad little Natalia arrived safe an sound keep us updated xx


----------



## sbl

Ah congratulations chistiana! :happydance:

Delighted for you that everything went well, great news!

xxxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations Christina!!! xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

Congrats Christiana! Lovely to hear your news :)

Unfortunately I'm miscarrying the second twin so don't have anything happy to share and will be leaving the forum.

Thanks everyone for your advice and support I'll be asking more investigation to be done on my uterus and feel I have some ideas of the questions to ask...thanks again x


----------



## littlemama16

Aw so sorry Melanieanne77 :hugs: xx


----------



## holymoly

I'm so sorry Melanie :hugs:. look after yourself x


----------



## chistiana

Holymoly, littlemama, mrs broody,sbl and all the other ladies, how are you my lovelies?? Melanie, i am so so sorry i missed your post, and so sorry you lost the second twin. It s been a little while but i m hoping and praying you ve had some answers and healing hass begun for you.
Ladies, how have you been??? Littlemama, do we have any happy news? All the other ladies...where are you now?
It s been difficult our end, natalia is a very lazy eater and bfing is a challenge, especially due to prematurity but we re fighting for it! I need to tell you that even though it was a difficult roller coster pregnancy i ve already forgotten the difficulties and missing my belly. So enjoy it ladies! Cant wait to find out your news. Sorry i ve been out for so long, i ve no time to myself whatsoever, i visit the loo with two kids on my lap!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina glad to see bub is doing ok bit of a bugger that she is a lazy bub with bfding :/ no good news here yet we have decided to take this month i know i ovulate on sunday just gone because of increased CM but we just having fun and enjying being together so hopefully our BFP will come real soon :) xx


----------



## chistiana

I know it is easier said than done babe but just relax, enjoy your hubby and i m sure you ll get your bfp very soon! I ll be lurking around for good news!


----------



## littlemama16

Lol we decided not to say anything till 3 month mark this time took a toll on everyone when we lost bub but you ladies will be the first to know :) xx how is you 2 babies going?? Is nic enjoying being a big brother?? X


----------



## chistiana

Ha, i remember the not telling part, we didnt tell anyone until 12w5d this last pg because everyone was giving us shit about trying again after 2 losses. I also felt that by not telling anyone it would be easier for me to deal with it if god forbid something went wrong. Anyway, nat n nik are both just happily plodding along working out a plan to wipe me out! Nik is VERY protective with his sis which is super, i never expected he d be so happy about being a big bro.
When are you expecting af/testing?


----------



## littlemama16

yeah it devasted us when we lost bub but also my borthers as my eldest has 2 but my 2nd eldest cant have kids so both were really excited and then were so devasted when it happened.. i am due for af around the 3rd of july but might be a few days early as i did have alot of CM and pincing pains in my ovaries on CD 16-17 so i am guessing af will be due next saturday/sunday so about a week, i will say having the month off feels great we started to feel like we were only BDing when we needed to but this month we just had fun and BD when we wanted to which makes alot of difference so heres hoping but not getting excited just having fun and see what happens :) so glad that your bubbies are dong good and how cute that nic is proctective to his little sister :) hope they are not wearing you to thin have to have some ummy time at the spa and soe shopping lol xx


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha i wish i even had time to do my hair decently!!! Taking the month off sounds a great idea hun, let some heat off, it will do you the world of good!


----------



## A.T.L

Hi this is my first pregnancy and I found out yesterday that I have a BU, I started bleeding 5 days ago and still going and over it, I'm trying not to stress out as we TTC for 12 months.
It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one going through this, sad that anyone has to.
After reading some post's it makes me feel a bit better......I think.

Just wanting to hear from someone going through the same thing.

A.T.L :)


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!
how is everybody doing?? :hugs:

Chistiana how is little Natalia?? :baby:
I have a question for you.
Did you have a cerclage put in?
Its not been mentioned to me at all and I'm wondering is it always necessary? :shrug: Kinda worried its been overlooked.

Everything is going good with me. Hope all of you are doing good too.

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl-hey hun so great to hear from you and see you re off to second tri! Yes i did have a cerclage put in this time round. They do say bu has a higher risk of incompetent cervix but i carried my son to 38w4d without a cerclage. We decided to put a cerclage in this time because i had had a vaginal birth and 2 d&c s within 2 years so the doc was worried my cervix might be weaker. He was right as i contracted and gave birth at 35weeks, i dont want ti imagine what might have been without it. However i dont think it is necessary all the times...ask your doc to closely monitor your cervix (every 2 weeks) to catch possible signs of shortening or funneling early on. A stitch is best put in between weeks 11-14 but it can be dOne later on (mine was put in at 17weeks). After week 20-21 the risks increase. Just keep an eye on it babe and push for monitoring.

ATL- welcome to the thread girl and congrats on your pregnancy. How far along are you? Have you had a scan since your bleeding started? And if so, did they determine where the blood is coming from? As you may have read i too have a bu and had bleeding at 12w with this pg and earlier on with my 2nd and 3rd pg (miscarried unfortunately). I am not sure about the 3rd pg but with my 2nd and with the last pg bleeding came from the non pregnant side. It is quite common for the non pregnant side to continue as if you re not pg and shed its lining. Even though the blood might not affect the baby it is very important to rest a lot in order to make sure it doesnt detach the placenta, especially early on in the pg. i know blood is scary (it was bright red for about 2 weeks and then brown for another 3 weeks for me this time round) but it doesnt necessarily mean something is terribly wrong. I just had my baby girl 39 days ago but stayed on strict bed rest from week 12 to the end. It was well worth it. If you have any questions shoot away, i ll be happy to answer if i can!


----------



## sbl

Thank you chistiana! 

Is it possible for your gp to monitor your cervix? They dont have me down for another scan with ob for another 6 weeks. 
I am gonna make an appointment with my gp for next week cause I wanna ask some question.
My last scan they barely mentioned my BU. They seemed really happy with everything and I was so happy baby was fine all my questions went out of my head.

xx


----------



## A.T.L

Hi Thank you for the warm welcome :) I'm 7wks 3days my Dr explained to me that I'm bleeding from the right side and the baby is on the left, after checking my US he said the baby is in good health with a heart beat of 130bpm that US was at 6wks 3days, I have another US booked for next Friday trying to just take it easy until then. Congratulations in your little one . It's nice to know I have someone to ask ? that understand what I'm going through thank you :)


----------



## chistiana

They stop even seeing the bu after a certain time...as your uterus grows the non pregnant side gets pushed to the side and can barely be seen...it kind of shrinks away! I m not sure about the gp, we dont get gps here, just our regulat gynecologist and thats it. Your cervix can be seen via an abdominal scan but it is best monitored and measured and checkef for funneling via a tvu. Anything between 3-5 cm is normal until 28weeks then it naturally starts to shorten. More than likely there is no need to worry hun but if you can i would still push for at least an extra scan in 3 weeks time to check your cervix.


----------



## chistiana

ATL i m happy to help if i can hun. I know i was super scared and spend all day online when my bleeding started and the ibternet can be a scary experience. Has your doc put you on progesterone? It really helps strenthen the uterine lining and stop and empty side from shedding. Try to put your feet up as much as possible, the further along you go the stronger the placenta and the weaker the empty side.


----------



## sbl

I will have to pay for scan i'd say. 
I will go to my gp and see if she can get me an appointment with ob for 3 weeks but I highly doubt it. 
They dont seem concerned about my BU at all.
I'm just gonna try not to worry.
How is everything??

xx


----------



## chistiana

If they re not worried hun then just go with that, being happy and relaxed is the best thing you can do anyway! And i have to say again that with ds they never metioned incompetent cervix or a cerclage and i never had any trouble with my cervix then...i think it is the d&c s that did the damage so stop worrying and just ask at your next scan! 
I m knackered here, natalia NEVER sleeps..i swear i can fall asleep while walking around!


----------



## A.T.L

Hi Christiana I freaked out about 2 hours ago I passed a very big clot I thought I had lost my baby, I rushed in to see my Dr and my blood test results were back he explained that everything is perfect and I'm very healthy and that I only passed a big clot from the right side. He told me to take it easy relax and wait till next week for my next US , now waiting patiently till next week, still trying not to stress and be positive for my baby :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey ATL, i can remember all the worrying and how stressful it was, i can really understand how scary it must have been. But if it can reassure you even the tiny bit, i too passed clots, sometimes pretty big ones and they were always from the empty side. The lining if that side is shedding and any blood left in there a little longer will clot before it is eithet passed or reabsorbed. I know i said this a few times already but stay off your feet so that you can allow your uterus to relax and avoid contractions. Has it turned brown yet?


----------



## littlemama16

Out again witch turned up this morning grr :(


----------



## chistiana

Ggrrrrmmfffff so sorry littlemama, i m sure it s going to happen soon but it us so annoying when the witch make her ugly appearance...


----------



## sbl

Hi chistiana,
How is natalia coming along with the sleeping?
Quick and rather stupid question, when docs say left horn/right horn do they mean your left or their left?
A little confused as we were told baby was in right horn yet I found baby's heartbeat with doppler on the left.:shrug:
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl, they mean your right but by now your right horn has pushed the left one further to the side so basically your whole belly (well not WHOLE but the most of it) is the right horn! By week 30 your left horn will be a tiny bit near your pelvic bone at the far end of your left side!


----------



## chistiana

Oups pressed send...nat is having terrible colic due to her being premature and basically she s crying non stop through the day and night...she s driving me crazy aaaarrrrggggg


----------



## sbl

Thanks hun, I was talking to my gp and she seemed to think that baby could have pushed the septum out of the way and that baby was now in both sides. :shrug:
I dunno if she knows what she is talking about though to be honest.

I have a scan 3 weeks from today with my ob, do you think i should make an app for private scan next week to check my cervix? does 3 weeks sound too long to you?

Oh you poor thing, its hard getting no sleep. But I'm sure its worth every bit of it as you have your beautiful baby girl.

Can she take anything for colic?

xx


----------



## chistiana

She might be right hun, it depends on how deep the septum is...if it doesnt go too far down then your bub could have pushed the septum away indeed which is great! Yyaayyyy!! 
Re the cervix check..the truth is i am a worry wart so i would get checked earlier than 3 weeks...on the other hand at 14 weeks there is not much weight on your cervix so you ll probably not see anything...a ic begins to shorten usually later on due to the babys weight so i guess even waiting for 17 weeks is ok. Sorry i cant give you a yes or no answer, i am such a worrier, sometimes unnecessarily! Why dont you discuss it with your ob and get his opinion?
I tried infacolic with nat but it made her worse...talked to my doc yesterday and he said ti cut out all dairy, beef, green veg blah blah blah...he barely left anything for me to eat but if it stops the crying i good with it!already craving some chocolate though!
Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## sbl

Unfortunately its not a case of me ringing up my ob for a chat it doesnt work that way here.
Its public you dont go to his office you go to the "regional clinic" and you prob wont even see your actually ob just one of his "team".
I have an app with my gp for monday I will discuss it with her then and see what she thinks.
Ah hun that sound difficult. I take it you are Breastfeeding? Hopefully she will settle down soon. 

How are you??
Oh and yes we are going to find out!
xx


----------



## chistiana

Ow bummer about the way things work there...if you talk to your gp about your 'worries' could he refer you for an earlier scan? Bu does carry a higher risk for ic but i d think it wouldnt be an issue this early. The only thing is IF your cervix does shorten a stitch is best put in before 20 weeks.
Yes nat is bfing..i really want to bf for at least 7-8 months so hopefully she settles down soon! 
When do they usually tell you the gender? The gave us an 80% girl at 12weeks and sure they were right!!!


----------



## sbl

With waiting lists and other complications I highly doubt I would get in any sooner than 3 weeks. I think if she says to go ahead and have private scan thats what we will do. 

I am going away this weekend so I am going to try and not stress and enjoy myself.

They will tell us the gender at the scan in 3 weeks but I reckon its a boy.

I really hope nat settles for you huni. How is Nikolas with his baby sister?

xx


----------



## chistiana

Dont think about it hun, really, just enjoy your weekend away, just go with whtever your doc says and stop worrying! How come you think it s a boy?? We have 4 boys in the family so we thought it was going to be a boy again...now she s a princess!!
Nik is really loving and caring with nat, i think he does have some stress in him since her arrival (cause he s strarted stuttering) but he s never expressed any gealousy or violence towards her.


----------



## sbl

Hi hun,
How is everything?

So I called up my dr's office this morning only to find my dr has gone on holidays for a week.

I dunno what to do now!!

My scan is 2 weeks away and I am worrying like hell now. My Dh tells me to stop worrying. 

So I have found out through talking to other girls from Ireland that they dont usually check cervical length unless you've had a previous 2nd tri loss.

I am all over the place worrying.

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun, ow dear i think it was my fault and i got you all worried...STOP! It s true, unless you ve had a second trimester loss or a d&c very close to the time of your pg they dont usually check. I have to remind you that with my son my doc never checked my cervix and he went full term. It was only after two d&c s, one being only 1 month prior to me finding out i was pg again thay he decided to do an elective cerclage. And again, at 15 weeks it is highly unlikely that your cervix has shortened, the baby s weight is very little to cause any changes to your cervix, so waiting another 2 weeks is no big deal really. Just ask your ob to check as a precaution in two weeks...if it s noy standard procedure then you can claim you want it checked due to having a bu. please please please stop worrying and driving yourself crazy, ic in most cases becomes an issues after week 20 when the baby s weight increases substantially.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi I have recently been diagnosed with a bu after a mmc. I carried my son to full term and he pushed it out of the way so it was never seen on the scan

Cautiously pregnant again and hoping this little bean sticks.


----------



## chistiana

Hey jane, so sorry of your loss but also congratulations on your new pg!. Bu is difficult to diagnose, especially during pg... Have they told you roughly where the baby has implanted? I wish you a happy n healthy 9 months hun, i m always here if you want to talk or if i can help in any way!


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina hows things? im having a blah month my due date would have been next sat 28th july :( a due or af on 30th so hoping it doesnt come but just seeing what happens we didnt really bd around O time only twice so not holding myhances to high as i ovulate anywhere between cd 14 and cd 18 ad we only bd on cd13 and 14 but ever know might just be lucky enough, hubby has been tested for semen analysis and had a ultrasound on his testies as he ofte gets pain in them and seeing if this affecting our chances, the guy who did the ultrasound said everything looked normal doc seems to think ight be an infection of the prostate so hopefully some antibiotics will clear it up, we find out the results tomorrow, i also booked myself in to get a check over as its been 6 months and nothing which i know is not very long compared to some but just wanna make sure everything is clear fx'd it is, kinda feeling like it will ever happen i know it will but am getting so dishearted everytime it doesnt and most of my frieds are pregnant or have just give birth makes me so envious dont get me worng i am so happy for them just kinda wish it was me :/ i am roughly about 5 dpo if i go on the average of 14 days whch has been the case lately so hoping next week will bring good news x


----------



## chistiana

Ow hun, i know exactly what you mean, after my mc i was envious of every single pg lady i saw but i guess it s only natural. Sometimes bfp happens right when we dont expect it so who knows, maybe this will be your month. Being so close to your due date must be hard hun, i really hope at least you get your bfp right after. And also that yours and dhs results come back all clear. Have you researched at all into fertility supplements?


----------



## jaynehard74

chistiana said:


> Hey jane, so sorry of your loss but also congratulations on your new pg!. Bu is difficult to diagnose, especially during pg... Have they told you roughly where the baby has implanted? I wish you a happy n healthy 9 months hun, i m always here if you want to talk or if i can help in any way!

Hi Chistiana, thank you :) I have an early scan on the 1st August when I should be almost 7 weeks. They will know then where the baby implanted, I am hoping it's in a big comfy padded bit! I have been taking baby aspirin which is supposed to help make it all fluffy. The doctor has said to keep taking it as for such a small cheap drug it can do amazing things.

My biggest fear is no heartbeat again and I have to wait for a m/c to happen again.

The b/u the doctors seem to have dismissed and said it has no bearing on a miscarriage but searches on the internet seem to suggest otherwise. 

Guess I will just have to wait and see :(


----------



## chistiana

Many docs seem to think that bu is never responsible for 1st trimester losses but i think (i m no expert obviously but what i ve read makes perfect sense) it does as certain parts of a bu receive less blood flow. In both my mcs baby had implanted very high up and the placenta started developing towards the mid part. With both my ds and dd they implanted high up but placenta grew towards the outter part. Anyway i really hope your bub has indeed implanted somewhere nice and fluffy!!! I also took baby aspirin with my daughter, as it improves blood flow! Did you have any bleeding before your mmc? You HAVE TO believe this time it all will be ok, that s the only thing you can do for bubs... That and plenty of rest!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi, from what I have read it does seem BU causes the MC if in the wrong place, that's what worries me.

I bled at 10 weeks with my mmc but only light old brown blood and they thought it was fine, they arranged a scan and the baby hadn't developed past 5 weeks. They gave me 2 weeks to see if the mc would happen naturally which it did.

I am trying to be positive and getting rest but can't seem to be optimistic. The 1st August cant come quick enough but preparing myself for the worst :(


----------



## jaynehard74

Not looking good for me, had some brown blood this morning and got cramps :(

Just waiting for the inevitable, really don't think its meant to be for me :cry:


----------



## chistiana

Ow hun i really really hope it turns out ok... Again, i dont want to raise false hopes but as the title says i bled bright red blood, sometimes with clots, from week 12+4 to week 17 (it turned brown after roughly 2 weeks)... I was so sure it was a mc all over again but it turned out ok and the blood came from the non pregnant side. It could be anything so please stay in bed, only get up for toilet and try to push the thought of another mc out of your mind. I know it is difficult and you have to prepare for the worse but it is not over yet, i ll hold out my hopes for you.


----------



## jaynehard74

Thanks Chistiana, 

I just know in my heart its a mc, all my pregnancy symptoms have gone and I did a test and the line was really faint. All the other tests have been very positive.

I will ring the hospital in the morning and bring the scan forward if I can. Hopefully they will at least be able to see whats happening.

Just so fed up, this will be my 3rd mc (another 2 years ago) and I just can't see it ever happening for me.

:cry:


----------



## chistiana

I am so so sorry hun, i really am...it s the fact that you say you know it that makes me believe this might trully be a mc...with my 2nd mc i just knew it even before the blood began. I will still keep my fxed for you though and hope for a miracle. Dont wait for a scan just go there and say you ve had bad cramps and old blood they should scan you right there and then. Update us if you can and want, and if indeed this turns out to be a mc dont lose hope...it will happen...after my 2nd mc my doc told me it s up to luck as it depends to where it implants..it might be another 10mcs or your next one might be your sticky one...so maybe next one will be your miracle as mine was. Ow and i would check again this is a bu and not a septate uterus...for 9 years i was told it was a bu (with one exeptions) i had one vaginal birth, two mcs and two d&c and they only found out it is a septate uterus after my c section. Had i known earlier it could have saved me a lot of pain and heartache.x


----------



## princessmoo

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hello to you all, I have a bu I wanted to share my story with you ladies, I first relised I had a bu with my 2nd child who was in the left horn which happens to be the smaller side as you can have a smaller & a larger horn. When I first found out they thought I was having a etopic but they informed me it was a bu. I had many problems & was always in & out of hospitial with pains & bleeding, I managed to get to 31 wks before my waters broke as with a bu once their is no room it just send the baby on it's way. I was only 3cms dialated when he came weighing a mare 1lb 15, he was in NICU for 11 wks, everything was fine with him, that was in 2005 not many women had the a bu so it was bewildering, also the best advice I can give you is don't read google, it will scare the hell out of you.

I had a MC in 2006 & then again in 2007 but in 2008 I fell pregant again this time baby was on the right side the bigger side, despite having a heavy bleed & being admitted to hospitial for a wk everything turned out fine, & he was born on term by C-section planned as he was breached weighing 5lbs 6, so still quite small but well.
When he was 6 months I actually discovered that the other horn I had become pregant in, the smaller side, I only found out at 18wks, then at 20wks I had a scan & was delighted to find out I was having a girl, unfortunatly at 22 wks I fell ill & went to hospitial they kept in, ran several tests to see if I had an infection or anyting but everything came out clear, on the day of release my waters started to break, I was 23wks, they decided to keep me in, later that day they took me to labour ward as I was feeling worse & in a lot of pain, things started to ease of & they told me to rest. 
Unfortuntly an hour after that I suffered to massive bleeds & the doctors had no choice but to take me for an emergancy C-section, my little girl was born weighing 15ounzes. She sadley only lived for 5 wks before she went to heaven. I felt well all the way though that one up until the last wk, the pregencies can be very different, you never know what is going to happen, you can only take one day at a time.

4 years later I am now 19+6 wks pregant, today I have the scan which will tell me if I am having a princess or prince, I am nervous, as I have been here before. Luckily I have been ok this time, no majour bleeding, pains but no bleeding, the baby is in the smaller side they have told me that it will be prem just how early they do not know. I am eratic with nerves & everytime I feel something different I worry, I have been able to see both sides of the story, so I am taking my own advice & taking it a day at a time.


----------



## chistiana

Princessmoo thank you so much for sharing your story...your strength is an inspiration. Have you been having regular cervical length checks? With my dd i had a preventative cerclage put in because we were afraid of ic as bu has an increased risk of ic. Anyway i m really hoping you go to term with your prince or princess and everything continues just perfect! Keep us updated if you can, i really love the success stories...evil google really scares us bu ladies!


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina , i am officially 1 day late for my period was due yesterday, i did a hpt on monday and was neg havent done one since, i did have 2 bits of pink blood on monday hwen wiping and nothing since so fingers crossed!! my little angel would have been due on the 28th july so maybe its bubs lttle gift to us if we are , not being to hopeful as worried i am just a few days late but excited at the same time i wanna test but dont wanna test either lol how are you and bub going?? x

Princessmoo - your story is encouraging to hear but so sorry for you loss but wihing you a H&H 9 months x


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww littlemama... I am so so excited for you... You re never late, af always comes early for you.... This is ssoooooo promising... TEST!!! Test test test! Ow i cant wait!!! If this is your bfp then bubs is really giving you a gift in his/her memory!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## littlemama16

according to me i would have been due on sunday but according to FF i was due yesterday i usually spot the day before but only those two pink spots nothing since, i will def keep you posted as soon as i test youll be the first to know lol x


----------



## sbl

Hey ladies!
Hope your all doing well, sorry havent been on much I was back in hospital for the hyperemesis again :(
On a brighter note found out we're team :pink: yesterday which has shocked us as its boy heavy on both sides of our families. I'm the last girl to be born on my side!!
My cervix is looking brilliant and everything is going good so far.

littlemama, fingers crossed for you hun. I hope this is your month! :flower:

chistiana, how is nat and nic doing? are you getting much sleep hun?

princessmoo, thanks for sharing your story and good luck with your pg.

Hope everyone is great.

:hugs:
ps. avatar is our lil girl at 18 weeks.
xx


----------



## littlemama16

congrats sbl little girl woohoo!! thaankyou am testing in the morning hoping for a bfp but see what happens :) not good you have been in hospital hope you feeling better tho!! xx so glad everything looking good for you hun x


----------



## jaynehard74

princessmoo said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hello to you all, I have a bu I wanted to share my story with you ladies, I first relised I had a bu with my 2nd child who was in the left horn which happens to be the smaller side as you can have a smaller & a larger horn. When I first found out they thought I was having a etopic but they informed me it was a bu. I had many problems & was always in & out of hospitial with pains & bleeding, I managed to get to 31 wks before my waters broke as with a bu once their is no room it just send the baby on it's way. I was only 3cms dialated when he came weighing a mare 1lb 15, he was in NICU for 11 wks, everything was fine with him, that was in 2005 not many women had the a bu so it was bewildering, also the best advice I can give you is don't read google, it will scare the hell out of you.
> 
> I had a MC in 2006 & then again in 2007 but in 2008 I fell pregant again this time baby was on the right side the bigger side, despite having a heavy bleed & being admitted to hospitial for a wk everything turned out fine, & he was born on term by C-section planned as he was breached weighing 5lbs 6, so still quite small but well.
> When he was 6 months I actually discovered that the other horn I had become pregant in, the smaller side, I only found out at 18wks, then at 20wks I had a scan & was delighted to find out I was having a girl, unfortunatly at 22 wks I fell ill & went to hospitial they kept in, ran several tests to see if I had an infection or anyting but everything came out clear, on the day of release my waters started to break, I was 23wks, they decided to keep me in, later that day they took me to labour ward as I was feeling worse & in a lot of pain, things started to ease of & they told me to rest.
> Unfortuntly an hour after that I suffered to massive bleeds & the doctors had no choice but to take me for an emergancy C-section, my little girl was born weighing 15ounzes. She sadley only lived for 5 wks before she went to heaven. I felt well all the way though that one up until the last wk, the pregencies can be very different, you never know what is going to happen, you can only take one day at a time.
> 
> 4 years later I am now 19+6 wks pregant, today I have the scan which will tell me if I am having a princess or prince, I am nervous, as I have been here before. Luckily I have been ok this time, no majour bleeding, pains but no bleeding, the baby is in the smaller side they have told me that it will be prem just how early they do not know. I am eratic with nerves & everytime I feel something different I worry, I have been able to see both sides of the story, so I am taking my own advice & taking it a day at a time.

Thank you so much Princessmoo, you give me hope :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

littlemama16 said:


> congrats sbl little girl woohoo!! thaankyou am testing in the morning hoping for a bfp but see what happens :) not good you have been in hospital hope you feeling better tho!! xx so glad everything looking good for you hun x

Good Luck littlemama, really excited for you :) :) :)


----------



## chistiana

Sbl yaaayyyy for baby girl!!! Our family is boy heavy both sides so nat was the first girl and everyone has gone crazy on girl clothes!!! 

What s up with the hyperemesis? Are you feeling any better? I cant believe you almost half way already!!

Nic n nat are both ok.. Nat is a very demanding baby and is almost never happy but when she is she gives us the cutest smiles ever! And thank GOd she sleeps a good 5-6 hours stretch at night before waking to feed so i ve been managing some sleep at least! Anyway, keep us posted!


----------



## littlemama16

Well I did a test and come back BFN so I have a funny feeling I am just late for AF as should be showing positive as I'm 2 days late AF today, guess just wait for her to arrive :(


----------



## chistiana

Hey you re not out till you re out littlemama... Is it common to be late? I m still keeping my fxed for you, with my 2nd pg i got my bfp around 18dpo.


----------



## littlemama16

before my mc i used to be a 32/33 dday cycle but afterwards i always between 28/30 day cycle and i am cd 32 now so i have no idea, doc wants me to go for blood test to check progesterone on CD 21 if i get my period, i have a doc app on monday for something unrelated if i havent got it by then i will ask about a blood test, i checked my cervix earlier and had a bit of brown blood mixed in with creamy cm so i have no idea i dont know whats worse the TWW or this lol i guess i jst have to wait for one or the other a BFP which i prefer lol or the witch, i have bad nausea last 3 days sore back and full very quickly and normally want chocolate about a week before af but dont even feel like it but im not sure if its my mind playing tricks on me..


----------



## chistiana

Well your symptoms sound promising, i really hope it s just a late bfp!


----------



## littlemama16

Had red spotting tonight so think AF is on her way will know fr sure tomorrow kinda bummed but onto next month.. Any suggestions on increasing cm around ovulation because ever since my mc I have a little but not much doc is doing blood test on cd 21 to check my progesterone to see if that's causing the problem but wondered if any natural ways? X


----------



## chistiana

Epo did help me with cm i had the same problem after my mcs too. Ow and L arginine and lots of water. I m sorry the witch seems to be on her way but onto to the next cycle and who know maybe this will be your lucky one!


----------



## littlemama16

Woke up to AF this morning so going to try temping opks and going to try preseed this month to so here's hoping it our month x


----------



## chistiana

Evil witch... Here s to a bfp month with a super sticky bean!


----------



## littlemama16

yes fingers crossed gotta be soon going on 7 months ttc who knew it could be stressful and heartbreaking :/ x


----------



## chistiana

It s going to happen soon and when it does you ll forget all about these 7 months. Hugs


----------



## j_1983

Hi, I too have what is called a "horned uterus" and only found out last week when i started to get severe cramps and started to bleed quite a bit. After many hours at the emergency, i was told theyre not sure if its a septate or bicornuate uterus but there is a very visible division. A sac of blood ruptured from one side and thats what the bleeding was however i have had cramps my entire pregnancy ( almostr 9 weeks). Have my first real visit with the gyno in 6 days and excited to see what they have to say. At the E.R they saw a healthy heartbeat on the otherside but cant help but worry regardless. been put on bed rest till my app and am going crazy. nice to know there are others out there going through this!


----------



## littlemama16

j_1983 said:


> Hi, I too have what is called a "horned uterus" and only found out last week when i started to get severe cramps and started to bleed quite a bit. After many hours at the emergency, i was told theyre not sure if its a septate or bicornuate uterus but there is a very visible division. A sac of blood ruptured from one side and thats what the bleeding was however i have had cramps my entire pregnancy ( almostr 9 weeks). Have my first real visit with the gyno in 6 days and excited to see what they have to say. At the E.R they saw a healthy heartbeat on the otherside but cant help but worry regardless. been put on bed rest till my app and am going crazy. nice to know there are others out there going through this!

congrats on bub! H&H 9 months and good luck with everything x


----------



## chistiana

J first of all congratulations on your pregnancy! As you may have read here and elsewhere it is pretty common for the non pregnant side to act as if you re not pregnant and shed all or some of its lining so try not to worry too much about it. I doubt they will be able to tell you whether it is a septate or a bicorbnuate uterus now...i got told it was a bu, then a su then a bu again and finally a su (at my c section in may)! But a healthy hb at 9 weeks is very promising and encouraging! I ve written it a thousand times already but it s what got my little girl here safe and sound so i ll write it again...stay in bed, maybe even self impose bed rest for as long as possible, especially while bleeding persists...keeping things as calm as possible is key! I really hope you get your answers at your appointment and if you can push for close monitoring. Update us if you can and want and of couse i m keeping my fxed for a h&h 9 months!


----------



## littlemama16

hey christina howyou and your little ones going? i am armed this month lol got preseed, opk's and bbting and have docs on 24th for progesterone levels so fx'd :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama! Haha you sound absolutely ready! I ll keep my fxed for you...and who knows maybe you wont need the progesterone testing...when is af due? 
Nic and nat are both ok, nat is a wee bit better i think and i m hoping she ll get even better week in week out! Thanks for asking!let me know how it goes... For me the month after august af was both times lucky!


----------



## littlemama16

heres hoping wont need it! af due 1st/2nd of sep hoping she dont show lol we have been saying that this will be our month as it will be our 7 month trying and my birthday is on the 16th oct 1+6=7, hubby born on the 7th march and our wedding anniverssary is 12/01/12 12+1+12=7 lol so heres hoping!, glad to see your bubbies are doing great xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Everyone,

Its been a while since Ive been on here, but Ive received everyone's updates via email - its good to hear of BFPs and how Christiana's little ones are doing.

I went to the gynae to have my uterus checked out (they had suspected it was bicornuate when I was miscarrying twins a few months ago), and theyve discovered that it isnt bicornuate - its arcuate - so now I'll be researching that.

Ive found this thread to be hugely suppportive and a wealth of information.

Thanks!

Melanieanne77


----------



## chistiana

Melanie- i m glad you found the thread useful and of course i m glad you had an answer for your loss(es). What is an arcuate uterus? Maybe you can help others with similar diagnosis or false bu!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Chistiana (I just realised Ive been putting an extra 'r' in your name - im sorry!)

From what I can read arcuate just means that there is a slight V at the top of the uterus but its not as pronounced as bicornuate...we didnt talk about whether it was the reason for the miscarriage, because losing twins only counts as a second miscarriage not a second and third, so therefore Im technically only at miscarriage number two.

I think there still may be issues of blood flow in terms of where implantation occurs.

I am overweight so the gynae said that that will make me high risk for miscarriages and I got the feeling that if I had have asked if it was my uterus shape that caused the problems before, he would have said it was my weight, so I kept my mouth shut.

He did give me a picture of my uterus...I'll see if I can post it on here...to me, it still looks like two horns but who am I to argue with a specialist lol. I think the main difference is that the V at the top of my uterus is smaller than a bicornuate uterus.

x
 



Attached Files:







uterus me2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Melanieanne77

Here's a picture of a 'normal' uterus...

To me, mine looks nothing like the 'normal' one and definitely looks 'heart-shaped'...

Oh well, have to pregnant first, before i start wondering about these things anyway :)
 



Attached Files:







normal uterus.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Melanieanne77

...But I guess that when looking at true Bicornate uterus-es the shape isnt as heart shaped:

(can you tell I have just worked out how to re-size photos and put them up?)

Heres a bicornate uterus:
 



Attached Files:







bicornate 1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Melanieanne77

Melanieanne77 said:


> ...But I guess that when looking at true Bicornate uterus-es the shape isnt as heart shaped:
> 
> (can you tell I have just worked out how to re-size photos and put them up?)
> 
> Heres a bicornate uterus:



...I mean the shape of mine, isnt as heart shaped...


----------



## chistiana

Ggrrrmmmfff write half an essay and lost it! So arcuate is way better than bu, yyyaayyy! What would being overweight ever have to do with mc? Are you ttc now?


----------



## Melanieanne77

Yep ttc now...am in the 2 week wait...

Apparently if you are overweight you are more likely to have miscarriages...at least that's what the gynae told my partner and I (and I guess it stands to reason)...Im pretty sure Ive seen overweight people with children though! So I wont be giving up (but it did spur my partner and I into going for a walk every evening while we decide whether to go with Slimming World or weight watchers)...

Fingers crossed :)

Its hard though - I was convinced I had a BU and that kinda explained things for me...now im back to square one for wanting to know why it didnt stick...but I guess we'll never know...

Anyway, onwards and upwards :)


----------



## littlemama16

ey melanieanne77 , you have me wondering if i have a BU or arcuate, as doc told me that the dip in my uterus wasnt very big maybe like 1 inch or so has me thinking i might have to have a chat with my doc! thankyou x
i am due to ovulate in next few dyas be BD'ing every night used preseed first night but last night didnt have to as it seems i have started to produce more CM, first time since my miscarriage i have sooo excited lol been testing with OPK everyday and line is slowly getting darker feeling kinda hopeful this month :) xx


----------



## Melanieanne77

littlemama16 said:


> ey melanieanne77 , you have me wondering if i have a BU or arcuate, as doc told me that the dip in my uterus wasnt very big maybe like 1 inch or so has me thinking i might have to have a chat with my doc! thankyou x
> i am due to ovulate in next few dyas be BD'ing every night used preseed first night but last night didnt have to as it seems i have started to produce more CM, first time since my miscarriage i have sooo excited lol been testing with OPK everyday and line is slowly getting darker feeling kinda hopeful this month :) xx

Hi Littlemama,

See if your Doc/gynae can take a photo of it for you while you arent pregnant - Im in the tww and every now and then Im thinking to whatever may be floating around 'Dont implant near the top; dont implant near the top'...its made it easier being able to picture what my uterus looks like.

Best wishes for TTC :)


----------



## littlemama16

Thankyou melanieanne77 :) have to see doc next Friday so am
Going to quiz him lol
Got my positive opk today so am being like crazy haha we have been using the preseed but I have noticed that I have more natural cm this month than any other month do fingers crossed! I did stop taking my prenatal vitamin a little bit ago when I was having a low month thinking it will never happen so am starting them back up! So excited and hopeful for this month :)


----------



## littlemama16

Not being, bding lol


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! Melanie when are you testing? I cant really understand why weight has anything to do with mc but good for you and hubby for getting actuve n all! I m sending lots og babydust your way and will be waiting for updates!

Littlemama- progesterone testing coming up right? I ll be stalking that too! Ow and happy bding!!


----------



## littlemama16

yep progesterone testing on friday 24th should get results back on monday i reckon :)


----------



## Melanieanne77

Ive been testing every day - like a woman possessed...a woman possessed with dipping into her wee lol.

Today I think Im 10 DPO and day 5 before my period is due: 
First response = BFN
Green HCG stick =BFN

I had slightly brown tinged CM this morning so Im hoping that that's implantation spotting...but it could be my period starting early...

I really feel like I have put my life on hold for this. I need to shake off the next 5 days and think about something else. I think its bcause Im on holidays and havent filled my days up with meaningful activities...hmmm...

On a positive note: I rode the exercise bike for 20 minutes last nite...I know its not much, but its a start... :)

Hopefully Littlemama and I will both get BFP :)


----------



## chistiana

Grrrmmmffff accidentaly unsubscribed..


----------



## chistiana

I m keeping my fxed for both you ladies!! Melanie- symptoms sound very promising!!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Well, tested this morning: negative.

Im 12 Dpo and 3 days before my period is due...

Think Im probably out this month :(


----------



## chistiana

Hey melanie, you might indeed be out but you re not till the witch arrives. With my 2nd bfp i got my lines at 18 dpo!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Thanks - but no sooner had I typed that, the witch arrived!

At least that explains why ive been so miserable the last two days.

She's 3 days early, so thats going to change all my ovulation days so that'll be interesting...

Will see what happens next month :)

x


----------



## chistiana

Gggrrrmmmffff stupid witch! Good luck for this month hun, i ll be sending lots of baby dust! Are you tracking ov somehow or just by last af dates?


----------



## j_1983

chistriana: tHank you for replying..had my app a week ago today and the heart beat was good measurements good as well...didnt get any feeling from the doc that i should have extra apps or u/s but will def ask more questions at the next app in sept. Going for the downs testing in sept as well and that will be an ultrasound and blood test, excited to see my little one again! Doesnt really matter what the results are but feel its better to be prepared in case there is something for down the road. Cramping isnt fun did anyone else have this?? bleeding hasnt occured again thank god, however every time i pee and wipe i my heart stops for 3 secs as i look at the toilet paper lol..
Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies...hoping thios little jellybeans toughs it out for mommy!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j, so glad everythings going fine! I can totally remember the agony with which i looked at the tp literally every time i wiped! Dont worry, all will be fine and rest assured that these little tough beans that make it in our little spaced uterus are fighters in the outside too!my nat rolled over yesterday and she s only 3 months old! A very happy and healthy pregnancy to you and come in to update if amd when you want!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey Christina , go nat! X am 3dpo today so now the waiting game begins fingers
Crossed this is our month!


----------



## chistiana

Hihi thanks littlemama! Go go baby, i m keeping all fingers n toes crossed for you!!

Today is my b day and exactly 1 year sine my 2nd mc...i cant believe my nat is here n rolling... Go ladies, bu or no bu you ll get your rainbows!!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Happy Belated Birthday Chistiana!

June, July and August: I was just using OPKS.

Now, I'll be using OPKs and temping with Fertility Friend (although I have been a bit rubbish with taking my temperature so far... Im sure it gets better with practice).

Hope you did something lovely for you bday :)


----------



## chistiana

Thanks melanie! We re on holidays on the island of patmos so it was a good day...one year ago i was crying my eyes out! Normal opks never worked for me (for some reason i never got a proper +) but i used my cbfm and ff and even though i too am completely useless with taking my bt it always gave me ov date within 1 day (before or ahead) from what my cbfm did! 
I m keeping my fxed for you hun, this may be your lucky month (both my kids were september caught babies-after august af my son and after august mc my daughter)


----------



## littlemama16

Got my progesterone results back today and all is normal he said!! :D very happy with that! Found out yesterday I might have Carpel tunnel in my wrist :/ am 10 dpo and had a few lower pelvic twinges, mood swings galore! But am trying nt to stress and symptom spot to much am due on Sunday which is fathers day here and on Saturday it's mine and hints anniversary on the day we got together so what a present a BFP would be lol how is everyone going? Xx


----------



## chistiana

Great news littlemama!!! I m so glad for you! And yes, that would be such an awesome present for both of you!!! Try not to ss hun (i ss'ed like crazy!!) because what i ve found is anything can be a symptom really! When i was ttc i was even google of say sneezing a lot is a symptom (yes i am that daft!!) and then when you least expect it and you have no symptoms whatsoever to list...BFP!! So i m raising my glass to that hun!


----------



## littlemama16

I think I have everything crossed ATM lol my doc has said if we reach 12 months and haven't fallen pregnant he will refer us onto a fertility speciallist but ivf isn't an option ATM for us because it's just far to expensive for us ATM but have started saving so of that day has to come we will be able to afford it .. I wanna test so bad lol but I only have 1 test left and not buying anymore unless I'm late so have to wait till Sunday :) xx


----------



## chistiana

How long has it been you ve been ttc hun?


----------



## littlemama16

This is our 8 month trying :/ but someday we will get a BFP hopefully be this weekend :) x


----------



## chistiana

8 months is not very long hun, i hear a lot of perfectly healthy couple can take up to a year to conceive. I m keeping you in my thoughts n prayers that this is your bfp month!!


----------



## littlemama16

That's it I have heard of some couples taking 2/3 years! Only reason doc wants to see a fertility specialist is because of my uterus other than he is happy for us to keep trying naturally, when the time is right we will wt our BFP is how I am looking at it being positive rather than focusing on the negative side x


----------



## chistiana

Good for you littlemama that s the way to actually get what you want! Tomorrow is testing day?


----------



## littlemama16

AF showed up today so Out this month so on to September!! X


----------



## chistiana

Stupid af...well september here you go!


----------



## littlemama16

That's it am not disappointed an looking at it that one day we will get our BFP :) September here we come!! Lol x


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,

I dont be on much anymore cause I've found that sometimes it can cause me to worry more.

How is everybody doing?

All is good with us thank god, hit v-day on sunday and have my 3d scan on saturday afternoon.

Baby is super active which is the most amazing feeling.

Hope everyone is doing good.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl congratulations for v day!!!well done! I cant believe you re almost in the third trimester! Time flies i guess! So glad you and baby are both doing great!so it s a girl???


----------



## j_1983

Hey ladies, hope your all doing well! had my nt scans last week and so far so good, baby is doing well and a very visible penis was seen so were having a boy!!!! Have an appoitment next week with the high risk specialist and hope everything is fine. Hate those 2 week periods when i dont see or hear the babies heartbeat. thinking of buying a doppler to hear it when i want....suggestions?
Having a lot of weird on and off cramping but apparently thats normal.,,,almost feels like a needle being poked into my ovary or something and varies from one side to the other,...anyone else get that???? grrr hate cramping...makes me nervous and stressed which is the oppposite of what i should be feeling right now..

thinking and pratying for all of you!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, I too havent posted on here for a while as I've been scared to read any negative stories just to worry me. Ive been anxious throughout this pregnancy with my double womb/didelphys but things have suprisingly went smoothly(may it continue) I've had a growth scan two weeks ago and all was perfect, I have another next week so looking forward to that.
Ive also had a couple of cervical length checks and it has been long and closed aswell so Im starting to feel hopeful that I will actually have this baby in my arms.


----------



## chistiana

J- Yaaaayyyy it s a boy!! I love little boys! I always wanted a girl and i love my little natalia but when my boy tells me i am the most beautiful mummy in the world i can just cramble!!! I used to have all kinds of weird aches and pains throughout my pg so dont worry about those odd needle like cramps, i m sure they re absolutely normal! Re the dopler i bought one very early on and it was a life saver in between doc appointments! I dont remember what it s called but as soon as my little out is asleep i ll go check. It was pretty cheap- something like 25 pounds on e bay new and i found the hb at around 12 weeks! 

Justkeepfaith- so glad to hear from you hun and very very happy all is good! At 28 weeks you have absolutely no reason to fear ic, baby is now way too big to just fall out! They actually stop cervical length checks after 28 weeks even for women with ic history n cerclages because the risk period is over! Well done again, let us know how it goes, i m really looking forward to more success stories!


----------



## chistiana

Oups i keep calling you justkeepfaith instead of justkeeptrying-sorry!


----------



## chistiana

J- it was called baby sound A fetal monitor but from a quick look online there are lots of different ones you can choose from! My review on the one i used is really good, the only difficulty i had was that i couldnt see the hb monitor once my belly was big n round so i couldnt really read it but i always got hubby to read it for me. I e mailed the company and asked the if it was ok to use it every day and they said it was absolutely safe. I used it twice a day in the beginning, then after i calmed diwn a little only once at night and then i just used it every so often just when i hadnt felt baby kick for a day or so!!


----------



## j_1983

C-Thanks so much for the dopler info!! gonna go online and check it out. Its so hard to choose which ones are good cause of the price variations..29.99 to 300!! crazy!
glad to know you had weird pains too, i dont even care if i have pain or bedrest as long as my little guy is safe and healthy!!! you ladies r great with your posts and updates, love it!!! thinking if you all from Montreal!


----------



## j_1983

BtW...has anyone else been not able to have sex during their pregnancy?? since my bleed over a month ago im not allowed till i see my specialist and am afraid it might last all pregnancy...how did u guys deal with this if u had to?!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

J- I found my doppler a lifesaver aswell. I also bought it on Ebay. The Hi-Bebe BT 200, the only thing it dosent have the LCD display to show the heart rate. But again it has great reviews. I first used it at 14 weeks and used it ever since.


----------



## chistiana

J i wasnt allowed to have sex during the whole duration of both my pregnancies. It was almost unbearable but you got to do what you got to do,yah??


----------



## littlemama16

hey girls, I'm a little excited because for the first time since i feel pregnant last nov i have proper cervical mucus!! eggwhite!! i have been so dry since my MC that this is huge for me!! xx


----------



## chistiana

Yayaayyyy i totally feel for you hun, i was super excited when i could actually tell ovulation by my cm!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Any news Littlemama? Ive none...


----------



## moonblessme

Hello ladies, I have been sat stalking for a few days and finally found the courage to post. After 3 mmc and a very late loss:angel: I am very very cautiously pg again:flower:. I am currently 7+2 and saw bubba last week on scan and even saw a little heartbeat. On that morning all hell broke loose and i was started on clexaine, asprin and progesterone and although the docs cant find a blood dissorder they said it cant harm but may help implantation:shrug:I am so cautious because ive had alot of brown old blood from 4 wks and have learnt not to get carried away, ifkwim?. 
and I am fully aware I may be in for the long haul, as the best awnsers we get are, oh it depends where bubbas implant as to the sucess of pregnancys. :cry:, so i just wanted to say hiya and send :dust::dust::dust:to you all


----------



## j_1983

wElcome to the club Moon-..Glad to hear so far so good..this is the best forium when u need info or need to vent!! the ladies here are absolutely amazing, and a thousand times more understanding than any friend or family member can be, were all going through the same thing.

Nothing new to report on my end...seeing my high risk specialist thursday ( as long as shes not delivering and my app gets re-scheduled) so ill know more then.

Question ladies...

do u even have discharge that is quite liquidy? like after i pee sometimes i stand up and feel al little trickle comeout..normal????

and the color is often clear but sometimes yellow...\


thoughts???


----------



## chistiana

Moon- welcome the thread hun and congratulations on your pg! I know hiw disheartening seeing any kind of blood is but as you might have gathered from my original post it is not necessarily bad. I had two bleeds with a bad ending but at my last pg i bled heavily for a loooong time but now i m holding my 4 month old dd! Just keep off your feet as much as possible and hope for the best! I ll be praying for you, keep us updated!

J- you will not believe the number of times i called my dic and even dragged myself to l&d sure i was leaking af. Of course it was never anything. And to embarass myself more...usually it was urine leaking..the joys of pregnancy! To stop getting paranoid i bought some litmus paper which helped me know it wasnt af! Anyway dont worry about it hun it is perfectly normal..if your discharge turns greenish or smells badly then it might be an idea to test for infections but even these are easily treated with safe for the pregnancy antibiotics.


----------



## j_1983

C- thank you!! I had a feeling it was just pee but always a little nervous lol,...DFinally feeling pregnant..laughed and sneezed yesterday and actually peed a little lol BOY was that just wonderful!


Hopefully finally seeing my specialist tomorrow..will writ eyou guys then!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Good luck today j, looking forward to great news!


----------



## j_1983

Hey ladies so my doc put me on complete bed rest and wants ultrasounds every two weeks and that's all she said we can do now but wait and hope he has enough room to get tote end safely . How bout u guys? Anything new?


----------



## chistiana

oowwww bed rest sucks hun but you really do forget all about it when the baby is here! i was on complete bed rest for a good almost 5 months but if you asked me now i d do it all over again (i actually wish someone would put me on bed rest for a while now...i hardly ever get to sit down and relax lately!). How far along are you hun? and what are his main concerns? I know bed rest can be very boring so if you ever want to chat feel free to pm me...i ll reply during my veeery verry long sleepless nights with natalia!


----------



## j_1983

I'm 15 weeks today so still a long way to go. We're u literally always in bed or did u get up and do stuff? I'm ging crazy and can't picture the rest of the 5 months like this


----------



## chistiana

I was literally always in bed until around week 32 when i started getting up in the house a little bit more but not really out. It sounds unbearable but it s really not, time goes by fast


----------



## sbl

Hi everybody!

How is everyone doing??

I've had my 3d scan and its for sure a little girl!

Chistiana quick question when did your bubs start running out of room?
I am terrified of going into preterm labor. 

Sonographer at scan told me baby is growing just fine and I have nothing to worry about. I have another scan at 28 weeks.

Hope everyone is doing good.

ps avatar is 3d scan.

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl wooowwww your little girl looks amazing at your avatar....congratulations again!!And you re so close to 28 weeks, well done girl! With my son, he run out of room to grow at week 37 and he was born at 38+4. Natalia started running out of room a bit earlier...i think around 32 weeks and was born at 35+2. I really wouldnt worry about it hun...i mean you would know if and when it was getting too crowded...both my daughter and my son stopped gaining too much weight around the time they were getting too crowded in there...if your doc says she s growing just fine then i m sure he knows what he s talking about. and to be quite honest i think the most difficult month for us bu ladies is the 5th one, once you re in the third trimester the risk for severe ptl drop...i ve even heard of bu ladies going to 40 weeks!


----------



## sbl

Thanks hun that has eased my mind a little. :flower:

How are you? And of course the adorable Nic and Nat?

Yeah the 3D scans are amazing I must say.

I have another hopefully at 31 weeks.
xx


----------



## chistiana

We re all good hun, thanks for asking! Nat is over colic at last and she s mostly a happy smily baby now and she s usually good during the day. Our nights unfortunately are not that good! We co sleep and i think she s bfing aaaallll night long! Nik is still very caring and loving so we re very happy about that! In twi weeks i m taking the kids and flying to cuprus for a short vacation and i m really dreading the flight alone with the two of them!!


----------



## j_1983

Glad to hear everyone is doing good, I'm as always on my couch ( which I think I broke from my fat ass) lol and watching lots of tv. Excited to see my LO tuesday at my bi weekly ultrasounds so just wondering when did u guys first start to feel ur baby move in u? I have such bad gas from ulcerative colitis that if it was the baby I wouldn't know lol.


----------



## sbl

Glad to hear all is well chistiana and that nats colic has eased!

Enjoy your vacation hun. I know it will be stressful on the flight but I'm sure they will be as good as gold.

J_1983 I felt lo move around 18 weeks for sure, I have an anterior placenta which may have masked earlier movements though.

You'll be feeling you lo in no time!
xx


----------



## chistiana

J i totally know what you mean about that coutch...i think my bed has a slight hole at my side but it s totally worth it! I felt nikolas move around week 18-19 and i felt natalia move around week 14. It was just like gas bubbled but it was only one or two so not the whole rumbling gas think and i happen to feel it and hear it on my doppler so that s how i knew! You ll be feeling your lo very soon hun and the feeling is just unbelievable!!


----------



## j_1983

Oh we'll I hope I feel my little guy soon! Btw weird thing happened tome today, never had morning sickness but woke up slightly nauseous lately and this morning. Was eating an apple and it all came back up! Is this normal at 16 weeks? I read online it can happen ( morning sickness later on in pregnancy) but. Still freaked me out.


----------



## chistiana

Ow i had the same thing, i think it is called second trimester morning sickness! I never experienced any early on but then i felt quite quizy later on. I think it might be the extra pressure on all those organs being pushed aside plus if you re taking progesterone it relaxes the oesofagus valve sort of causing reflux. Dont worry at all!


----------



## j_1983

I'm not on progesterone but have always had indigestion and acid reflux and have colitis so anything weird or new worries me but figure if there's a symptoms that makes me uncomfortable or is annoying its bound to head my way with my luck hahahaha. 

So how is everyone else feeling? Also curious how often u guys see your doctors? I'm now going every 2 weeks for my cervix to be measured. Just curious.....


----------



## j_1983

So I went for my check up yesterday and little ones doing great ! However my cervix is shortening so in 2 weeksitwillgetmeasurent again ifitsstillshortill need a cerclage. Any of you had or have one?? Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j, i had a cerclage at 17 weeks. Never made it to stitch removal though. How long was your cervix?


----------



## j_1983

I know our measurements are different here but a normal cervical length is 40milimeters and mine is 26. My doctor told me that if its between 25- 20 I will need it so hoping I don't, next ultra sound is on the 17 th. feeling very anxious and restless lately. I guess bcecause the weather here is still somewhat nice I feel like I'm missing out on those nice fall weather walks. Also doesn't help that a few of my good friends don't understand how serious this all is and wont give me the time of day :(.


----------



## chistiana

26 is still within the normal range hun although a bit on the short side. Hopefully you wont need it but it s a good thing your doctor is being careful with this. Even of you do end up needing a cerclage it is no big deal really and it s rather painless. 
Sorry you re feeling a little low, just think of all the things you ll be doing with your baby next fall! And tell your friends to try and stay in bed all day long for a couple of days...i bet they wont take it so lightly after that!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey all goes everyone going?? I was out in September :( but am having very strong mood swings sore back and occasional nausea so have no idea what's going on lol am due I ovulate on the 15/10/2012 the day before my birthday this month yay!! I told my hubby I wanted a baby for my birthday so I just might get one lol


----------



## j_1983

thanks chistiana!! and good luck littlemama!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama i was about to come in and ask after you! Hope tiesday your b day present is cooking!!


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies..more questions...woke up today fee;ing ok but as the day is going on i have slight twingy cramps and worried a bit. im sure its all normal but want to know if you guys had this and discomfort at this point as well..17 weeks fridya so pushing along slowly..


----------



## littlemama16

Me to Christina me to :) thank you how are your beautiful babies going? X


----------



## chistiana

j- twinges and light cramps are all perfectly normal aches and pains of any pregnancy...your ligaments are stretching and so is your uterus to make room so you re bound to feel the odd cramp here and there...ligament pains are usually to your side and stretch from pretty low to pretty high..all normal!if you re still worried though, do call your doctor, that s what they re there for!

littlemama- there re good hun...nat is really growing up and she s proven a really really good baby! during the time she had colic i used to half joking half not call her rosemary s baby...she s proven me wrong..she s really an angel and only cries when she s hungry or wants to sleep! now if i can get her to sleep a litle bit better at night...!Nik is totally in the terrible twos so dont ask!!! Well we re off flying to cyprus tomorrow (me and the two kids) so pray we dont get kicked off the plane! Here s to tuesday!


----------



## littlemama16

oh thats wonderful to hear about nat :) not so good about nik i remember my nieces and nephews going through terrible two i think watching them was enough haha hope you have a safe and awesome flight and a wonderful time in cyprus ( hope its for a holiday!!) xx me and hubby are bding everynight using preseed and tracking ovulation through bbt and cm and havent ovulated but not missing the eggy this month!! xx


----------



## j_1983

C- thanks for the reassuring advice!!! youre a life savior!!! have a wonderfukl vacation!!!! \
bought a doppler btw so i can easy m paranoia lol...should come in the mail next week :)

have a great weekend to all!!!!!


----------



## chistiana

HAPPY BIRTHDAY littlemama! I hope your birthday wish comes true very very soon!


----------



## littlemama16

thankyou christina :) i had a wonderful day and got spoiled rotten!! lol , i O'd on monday 15th according to my temps, so hopefully i caught the little eggy!! temp dipped today 3dpo but i read that can be from estrogen level around 3dpo so now im in the 2ww and see what happens i think this month i have everything crossed lol xx


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies :flower:

Just a quick update from me!

So had my 28 week appointment last week and ob thought fluid might be a little low so she sent me for a level 2 us (which i spent a week worrying about) which I had today!

Happy to report that everything is fine, she is measuring bang on her dates and weighs over 3 pounds and fluid is fine. I'm just a small lady myself!! :haha:

How is everybody???

Littlemamma.....BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:
Hope you had a brill day!

My birthday is tomorrow! 

Chistiana....How are you and kiddies? 
Did your hols go well??

j_1983....hope your keeping well and pregnancy is going good for you.
Doppler's are brill and should give you some peace of mind.

Hope you all are doing good.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies!!! glad to hear everyone is doing well! got my doppler today and tried it out and couldnt find the heart beat. had an u/s and doctors app yesterday so i know baby is doing well but makes me upset i couldnt hear it. i dont know why but none the less im sad now :( spent enough money onit and now i think i was puching too hard and my tummy is sore :(

arrggggg...just frustrated ladies!!!:growlmad:


----------



## chistiana

Happy Birthday SBL, hope you re having a great day!!

j- sorry you didnt get to hear the hb hun...i know it can be very upsetting even when you know everything is just fine! maybe you werent looking at the right place?? i know i always found the hb very low and to the side...even when i had a big round belly! Hope you have more luck next time!

As for us Natalia has a really bad cold and she s giving me no sleep at night...ggrrrmmmfff i get grumpy when i cant sleep! Went to the docs today, she s growing up fast...she s at 97% of height and 75% of weight so i m really glad..my little 2 kg baby is becoming a chubby little missy!


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies!!! anything new? i guess no news is good news. well after my app ;ast week for my cervical length check my cervix went from 26 to 37 in 2 weeks!!!! yay, but in 3 weeks have another ultrasound to check it again and also for my gender / fetal growth scan at 21 weeks! btw got my doppler workin..thanks C for the advice..found him low and in a corner lol...little bugger hidding on me.

hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## littlemama16

j_1983 said:


> hey ladies!!! anything new? i guess no news is good news. well after my app ;ast week for my cervical length check my cervix went from 26 to 37 in 2 weeks!!!! yay, but in 3 weeks have another ultrasound to check it again and also for my gender / fetal growth scan at 21 weeks! btw got my doppler workin..thanks C for the advice..found him low and in a corner lol...little bugger hidding on me.
> 
> hope everyone is having a great week!

hey j thats awesome news all the best for your next app :) x


----------



## j_1983

As always another questions for you guys... at what point did you start getting braxton hicks? had a few last night that freaked me out, spoke with my doctors nurse today and she said unless there are more than 5 an hour and or more discharge not to worry..didnt think i would be getting them so early on. its making me paranoid now :(


----------



## sbl

Hi j,
I dont think I've had any braxtons yet :/ well at least I dont think I have. I have heard of ladies getting them early though.

xx


----------



## j_1983

SBL- thanks,,its just really uncomfortable and now all day my tummy is kinda hard. maybe things r stretching out? no idea...everything i read online say its normal but i cant help but worry...:nope:


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies did a HPT today (afternoon) was a BFN so am going to try tomorrow with FMU and see how i go, AF due monday have a good feeling this month so fingers crossed, hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## j_1983

Goodluck littlemama!!! keep us posted!!!


----------



## littlemama16

well did a HPT this morning with FMU and still bfn and temp is starting to drop over last few days thinking i may be out this month :/


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls, I tested this morning as no af so far and I swear it was a faint positive very faint but I still say it was there, it was with an Internet cheapie tho so not sure if to buy a another one from shop or wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## j_1983

little- yay!!! hoping its a nice positive for you!!!!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Wishful thinking woke up to AF this morning :/ it was good 24 hours thinking I was tho :) on to next month! Xx


----------



## j_1983

so have any of you had a scray dream about the baby? had one last nihjy where the baby dies in me at my u/s app....freeaking out especially since i have no doppler gel left and cant check on the little one...ahhhh


----------



## sbl

j you can use other creams if you run out of the gel or bio oil?
I'm sure everything is fine hun
x


----------



## chistiana

Hei ladies, sorry i ve been off lately but both los are down with the flu and things are crazy! 
Littlemama-sorry the witch came hun, but on to next month, here s to that!
J- i had bh around week 16 if i remember correctly, i really dont think you should worry about them! And yes as sbl said you can use any kind of gel or oil!


----------



## j_1983

thanks ladies...ran out and bought KY lol...worked and heard babies heart beat!! 
C- sorry to hear about your little ones being sick..


----------



## sbl

Hi girls :flower:

How are you all? Hope everyone is keeping well.

Just a quick update so our little girl is breech and has been for quite some time now. Dr doesnt think she will turn and so I will be having a section at 38 weeks! I get my date in a few weeks time. Obviously theres a chance a I'll go before then but fingers crossed she stays put for another few weeks anyway!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk the countdown is on!!

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl!!! So glad to hear everything is running smooth there! My girl was footling until w30 then turned head down at 32 and even though my doc was sure she d run out of space and wouldnt turn again she turned to footling again at 35 (born by c section at 35+2) so who knows maybe your lo will turn! But anyway wooooooowwww and yaaaayy you re almost there hun!!go go baby!


----------



## Melanieanne77

Wow SBL, that thyme went really quickly!

You're almost there!

Littlemama: im in the same boat as you: still trying; still trying.

Its lovely to hear how everyone is getting on here :)

SBL, it was you that introduced me to this thread...and here Ive stayed!

Melanie


----------



## j_1983

SBL- thats amazing!!!! so happy for you!! hope baby turns and everything goes well!!


----------



## sbl

Thanks girls!
I'm doubtful she will turn but I dont mind as long as she's ok!
Time has gone fast and I am starting to get the mad nesting urge, nothing is right in my house at the moment lol. 
Poor hubby is getting the brunt of my hormones.
Chistiana...how are nic and nat?
j...hows your pregnancy going how far along are you now hun?
Melanie...yes the ladies on this thread are amazing! h
xx


----------



## j_1983

SBL- im 21 weeks friday and have my anatomy scan tomrrow!! well find out if they were correct in saying a boy a few weeks back!! so far so good..newest symptoms is my sciatic nerve acting up...my butt and leg r killing me but its ok with a heating pad!


----------



## chistiana

sbl- they re good hun, thanks for asking!!Nat is trying to crawl but we re not quite there yet!!

J- good luck tomorrow hun, would love to see a scan pic of your little boy (?!)

melanie- i hope you dont mind but i looked at your ov chart...it looks really good i have to say!Good luck this month!


----------



## j_1983

so my anatomy scan went well!! baby is doing perfect, my cervix is shortening again and was put on some pregesterone and somethign else for the braxton hicksto basically keep my uterus "calm". And above all else we got quite the shock that baby is officially a GIRL!! wasnt what we expected but are soo happy ( hubby is slightly depressed he wont have his next hockey/football player lol)


----------



## j_1983

btw how do i upload a pic??


----------



## chistiana

Woooowwww that must have been a shock! Congrats on your little girl then!!and great to hear everythings great!! Dont worry about your cervix, progesterone n tocolytics do the trick, i was on them from w17 to w35!! For the pic go to advanced reply and then insert file/pic...you can only do it from your computer, not from phone. Yaayyy would love to see your little GIRL!!


----------



## sbl

Aw welcome to team pink j!!!! :happydance: Glad to hear all went well and your pic is brill.

Chistiana I cant believe nat is nearly crawling....OMG :thumbup: I see your new avatar they are both getting so big. Nic looks like a loving brother.

I've got another 3d scan scheduled for next saturday so I will update with pics then.

Enjoy your weekend girls.

xx

:hugs:


----------



## j_1983

C- its not the medication u mentioned for my uterus..its an asthma medication...not sure y i would be put on this but shes the specialist and knows best but theres no material online regading it and pegnancy..its called apo salvent...


----------



## Melanieanne77

J: your scan picture is so lovely :) :happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the optimism Chistiana, but on my previous charts they always look good then on tomorrow's date theres a big dip and then AF comes. Im also testing negative so I think that that pretty much puts me out for this month. :nope:

Am concentrating on weight loss now anyway (going to have a HYPNO Gastric Band fitted...). :thumbup:

Melanie


----------



## chistiana

Sbl-thanks hun! She s not yet crawling but is trying so ends up looking like a worm!!! Looking forward to your next scan pic!

J-well anything the specialist says hun, i took 21 pills at some point of my pregnancy and never questioned any!

Melanie-bummer...i m still keeping my fxed for you! So this thing you re trying is it something to do with hypnotherapy?


----------



## Melanieanne77

Yes - its a hypnotherapy session where they fit you with a pretend gastric band, so even though you havent had the actual operation, your mind thinks that you have and you eat less. Im really excited about it and its quite a reasonable price £110.

Apparently people have had just as much success with this as with the actual surgery.

I need to lose weight and not being pregnant gives me the chance to do something about it.

Think AF is definitely coming, had one or two spots today :(.

Oh well. Onward and upward.


----------



## j_1983

Mel- well i think its fantastic that your doing something for yourself!!! good luck and hope it helps!!!:thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Melanie-wow this sounds super! I ve done hypnotherapy myself with great results so i totaly believe in alternative medicine if that s what it s called! Well done to you and i guess it doesnt matter about af coming...it gives you a chance to do what you have to to lose some weight before getting pg! Go go!


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies...so the last 2 days i keep getting cramps and called the doctor today and she wants me to go in tomorrrow...worried cause i dont wanna lose this baby. freaking out and super paranoid. i guess the new pills arent quite working..christmas marks my 28th week so thats my personal goal for this baby but having doubts ill get there...
NOt sure what i should thinking now...wish me luck!


----------



## chistiana

Good luck j. I m pretty sure your cramps are nothing to worry about but i guess it s good your doc is taking everything seriously and checking you out. I had lots of cramps during my pg thus the tocolytics but they were never anything more than normal pg cramps imo. Anyways good luck again hun, let us know how it goes, i ll be praying for you and bubs!


----------



## sbl

Good luck j! I'm sure everything will be ok xx


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies, thanks for the well wishes...she said everything looks fine and it appears to be normal cramps just they get worst due to my colitis. she upped one of my meds and said shes happy with how things r going. Atleast i can sleep properly knowing nothing is wrong.
How r things with you guys? love reading everyones updates!


----------



## chistiana

Gpod to hear everythings fine j! Cramps are normal throughout pg but it s always good to be reassured if you think it s out of the ordinary, that s what docs are there for! 
We re doing good, nat stopped the rice cereal cause she really doesnt like them but started on the fruit and love it (touch wood!!) 
How are all the other lovely ladies doing? Sbl when are you due hun?


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!

Glad to hear your all doing well!

I'm due 31st of December chistiana but I will be having a section probably at 38 weeks due to the holidays.

I had my scan on saturday but couldnt get a pic of her face as she's squished in there.

They said she's about 4lbs 10oz, what do you girls think of that weight?
xx


----------



## chistiana

Wow so less than a month to go then sbl!!super yayaay! Your lo is roughly the same weight mine was, she was born 2180 at 35+2 so she s right on scale!! Sounds really good, how much is your doc predicting her to be at delivery? 3000-3200??


----------



## sbl

Oh thats great! delighted to hear your lo was roughly the same!

They didnt give a birth weight estimate, but your prediction sounds about right.

I dunno if I will make it to 38 weeks and that is making me so nervous!

How are you? 

xx


----------



## chistiana

Dont worry about making it there hun, you re so close to full term now it makes very little difference! I went to 38+4 with nik and 35+2 with nat and really the only difference was 200gr and that nat had to stay 3 days in the nicu to gain some weight!! I m sure you ll make it at least to 37 week though! My doc used to tell me of a lady he saw with bu that went overdue!!!
We re doing really well only nat is refusing the bottle (expressed bm) which really ties me down all day long, but not complaining!!


----------



## j_1983

SBL- my doc said anything after 34 weeks is fantastic and we should be happy to reach that point/
so i dont think you should worry!! everything will be great!!!
C- glad you and the kids r doing well..

Everyone getting ready for xmas?? jealous i cant decorat e or go out but a few more months to go,,,

Have you ladies experienced days where baby is quieter? last 2 days she isnt kicking as much and is pretty calm... should i worry?? i didnt havecrazy kickds or movement to begin with so tend to worry obviously lol....


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls how we all going? Sorry haven't been on been flat out with mum in hospital having surgery and my niece broke my toe and I have just found am riddled in arthritis in my shoulder joint :/ doc referred me off to Ivf specialist did have app tomorrow 27/11 but mum is being taken back in for surgery so can't make the app as I have to travel over an hour to see doc, am due for af on Friday but hopefully won't need to see doc as hopefully get my bfp, was a year on the 24/11 since we found out was pregnant with my little angel gone so quick feels like yesterday, hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## chistiana

J- oooowww you take me back... My whole pg nat would go darn crazy kicking one day and then mute for 3-4 days...she used to freak me out so much!!!dont worry about it...as long as you feel her move every now n then you re ok!!! And i sympathise re the x mas...i was on strict bed rest last year starting the 8th of december (untill delivering)...now i cant sit still for more than a second!!!

Littlemama-hey hun so glad to hear from you but so sorry about your mum and the arthritis. These are difficult days you re going through hun, i really hope you get your bfp to make them a little bit better.


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies!!! so anything new?? so im having a hard time finding a gift fpr my husband for xmas considering i need to order it online or send someone to buy it for me lol...and im all out of ideas...

besides that, baby is kicking up a storm the past 2 days...how convenient lol..now i had all kinds of braxton hicks that freaked me out but what else is new...you take my healthy history, this pregancy and my anxiety and throw it all together and get quite a mess lol....

anyways glad to see everyone is doing well and does anyone know how to uplaod a pic to a post?? would love to share some belly pics as well as a pic of my bed rest partner, my husky Lola!!! lol


----------



## chistiana

Hey j!! Is you hubby into anything special? Like running or sonething? My dh runs so last x mas when i was on bed rest i ordered a pair of training shoes online! Sorry not much of an idea but i m crappy at picking out gifts!
For the pic go to advanced reply and there is an option to attach file there. I ve only managed it from my computer not my mobile though. 
Ow i so miss a kicking baby belly, enjoy it hun n dont stress about bh... There re good, they re preparatory, teach your uterus for when the time comes!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!

So as you can see I had our baby girl last Sunday by section.

She is still in hospital cause she's a slow feeder but doing amazing and should be home soon.

Its hard she is not with us at the moment but we know she is only there for a wee while and we spend all day with her.

We are thrilled.

Hope you all are doing well.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl CONGRATULATIONS girl!!! Ow i m so so very happy you and baby girl are doing great! Well done hun, another success bu story!! Hopefully she ll be home in no time! Cant wait for the whole story and details when you find sometime!!take care of yourself!


----------



## j_1983

SBL- Congrats!!!! sooo happy for you and happy that its just her being a slow feeder and nothing more!!! wishing you all the best with your little bundle of joy


----------



## littlemama16

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SBL, so happy for you wishing your little family lots of happiness xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl how are you and your lo doing? Is she home with you? How are you hun?


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!
thank you so much for your replies.
Yeah she is home with us thank god. I will write more when I've got more than a minute.
xxxxx


----------



## j_1983

SBL sooo happy to hear to your home and you and baby are doing well!!!!!! congrats!!!!

on another note, ailed my glucose test so have to do the 2 hr test :( but im currently 25w4d but baby is measuring 26w3d which is great considering baby will be early. expected due date is end of jan so still almost 2 months earlyu but have confiidence in my doc. cervix is softening so wasnt too happy to hear that but nothing i can do . hope evreyone is doing well!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey J! So happy baby s great and measuring ahead! And who knows, dont be so sure it will come early, nik went to 38+4! Dont worry about the glucose test, i m sure the 2hr one will be fine! and re the cervix..you have nothing to worry about really...after 28 weeks the baby is too large to just fall through so unless there was any major funneling or shortening of the cervix you should worry!


----------



## j_1983

C- unfiortunately my cervix was already borderline short and now its softening so im worried as hell...petrified my water will break!!! just wanna make it till atleast 28 weeks which will be xmas...tomorrow is my 2 hr glucose test which is obviously the lesast of my worries now and wha doesnt help is that i dont even own one baby thing!!! my shower is scheduled for Jan 13th and since im on bed rest cant even go buy stuff for baby :( getting suuuper depressed and whats worst is that after all this time i figured my friends woul be more supportive but arent nd it kills me...feel so alone...you guys r great btw!!!


----------



## chistiana

ooowww hun....i totally know how you feel. Do your friends have babies? I found that when i got pregnant i lost half of my friends (i dont know what that was about) and after i had my son my list got even shorter...i think once you re in that mommy mood people who dont have kids cant really relate. I m not saying everyone is like that and i do have some great friends that dont have babies yet but for the most part i can mostly relate with other parents.
Its so great you re having a shower..i never got one, it s not a thing here in greece! Re the baby things tbh i didnt want to buy any baby things before week 35 so as not to jinx it (and therefore i ended up not having anything to dress my baby to get out of he hospital!!) but why dont you try some online shopping? It might even make bed rest a little bit more fun!
Christmas will be here in no time hun, seriously..it s less than a couple of weeks away and with you being on bed rest you can even gain some cervix length....has your doc discussed anything about progesterone?
Anyway, hope you feel better soon...if you ever just want to rant feel free to pm me


----------



## j_1983

c- thanks!!! what makes the friends thing worsdt is that they are either ttc, already pregnant, or have a baby . i was supposed to be a bridesmaid for my best friends wedding but since im on bed rest couldnt even go to her shower so shes upset and doesnt understand which pisses me off....
on another note, baby is confirmed to be a girl at todays ultrasound!!!


----------



## chistiana

J- i m sorry to say this but how can she not understand? What can she not understand? That you re on bed rest doing everything you can to keep your baby safe??? Anyway, i m not starting on this cause i will be rude and this is your friend! 
Yaaayyyy for girl! When i only had nik i used to say boys rule but with nat i say girls rule too! And their clothes double rule!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hello ladies! I made another thread on the Gestational Complications board about BU but didn't have any responses! Figured I'd move over here instead. :)

A lil about me:

I'm 27 and currently 15 weeks pregnant. This is my second pregnancy. With the first one I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. I didn't have an ultrasound with that one. With my current pregnancy I started bleeding at around 6 weeks so I went to the ER where they did an ultrasound and diagnosed me with having a bicornuate uterus. 

I have been a nervous wreck! I really want my lo to be safe. I have another ultrasound this Tuesday and I am so nervous! 

Also I have to rant a little.. I had to quit my job today. I was working at a restaurant as a waitress and the place where I work(ed) has an upstairs section. Well my boss doesn't like pregnant women so they were trying to get me to quit. I usually only had 2 shifts working upstairs but as of next week they were going to make every shift of mine working in the upstairs section. I don't know if they know what HIGH RISK means, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't mean put her in the section where she'll have to climb stairs 100 times a night! So I just appeased them and quit. :growlmad:


Sorry about the rant! Had to let it out somewhere!!


----------



## j_1983

c- i completely agree and am sooo mad and frustrated with my friend. ive know her for 17 years and i just feel like i dont know what to do. Ive obviously pulled away as a friend and am leaving the effort to her cause ive tried but when i cant even leave my own house how can i make an effort to see her even...grrr...makes me sooo mad how people can be so selfish and not see things for what it is...unfortunbately my baby means a million times more than she does!

Lacy- welcome to the group!!! everything you mentioned weve been through as well and youve come to the perfect place for support!! good luck on your next ulrasound!!! let us know how it goes. Also where you from? im onbed rest and havent worked a day since being pregnant so we do whats best for our little one!!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Thank you! I'm really nervous about my ultrasound. I just want my LO to be safe! And I'm in Tennessee. :)


----------



## chistiana

J- good for you hun for letting her make the effort...some people just think the world revolves around them...if your friend loves you, and she should after so many years, she must undertand your priorities and get out of her way to help you to say the least!

Lacey- welcome to the thread hun and congratulations on your pregnancy! I am assuming the bleeding has subsided right? You re mostly out of the woods for the most pat hun since you re 15 weeks already so it seems buba has attached itself really well and your uterus is behaving but you did right to quit your job...us bu ladies have to rest a little bit more because of the lack of space. But we have many great successful stories in here so stick with us!good luck with your u/s and let us know how it goes...i m sure everything will be just great!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Yes, the bleeding did stop! Luckily I only had spotting for a few days after the hospital visit.

I am so glad I quit my job (besides the money issue). It just felt like the right thing to do and I already have a lot less to stress about!

Thank you, everyone, for the support! I will let you all know how Tuesday goes!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Ok so I had my scan today and everything looks like it's going good! My doc did tell me if I've made it this far that that's a good sign! They told me it's most likely a GIRL and her HB was 146 BPM. He gave me a due date of June 7th but did say I'm at higher risk of being premature. Here's my little one!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls hope everyone is doing well with their LO's/pregnancy :) wanted to wish everyone s very merry Christmas and safe and happy new year! Am flat out for next week preparing for Xmas! Af due on New Year's Day (of all days lol) hopefully my New Years wish will come true and get a bfp!! Xx


----------



## laceyinthesky

Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## chistiana

Lacy- oooooowww this is such a great scan pic! Congratulations on your little (girly) hun, so glad that everything is going great! that s what my doc had told me...if you manage to make it stick in the first trimester you re on a really good road! As for prematurity i m sure that by the time the baby doesnt fit in there anyone she ll be at least a good 36-37 weeks!

Littlemama- Merry Xmas girl and may the new year bring all you ve ever hoped for! I ll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chistiana

Belated merry XMas to everyone girls, hole you ve had a great one and an even greater new year to come!


----------



## j_1983

merry belated xmas everyone! hope everyone is doing well. wish you all a happy hea;thy new year.

C- ever experience a sore tummy? doctor said its normal but hurts like hell. and she isnt as active lately but i do feel her and have the doppler so not worried but dont know y this is....
talk to u all soon!!! btw this is my furry baby Lola!
 



Attached Files:







lola6.JPG
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## littlemama16

Happy new year everyone hope you all have a wonderful new year and brings you lots of joy and happiness xx


----------



## chistiana

J your furry baby is absolutely gorgeous! I have a frenchy i adore too!does your tummy feel bruised sort of? My tummy was really sore to the touch from one point onwards and my doc also said it was nothing to worry about! And re the movements your baby is getting bigger so it s harder to move around a lot... As long as you can feel her move here and there you re ok!
Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## chistiana

J your furry baby is absolutely gorgeous! I have a frenchy i adore too!does your tummy feel bruised sort of? My tummy was really sore to the touch from one point onwards and my doc also said it was nothing to worry about! And re the movements your baby is getting bigger so it s harder to move around a lot... As long as you can feel her move here and there you re ok!
Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Happy New Year, everyone!!!

Side note: Does anyone have suggestions for a reasonably priced dopplar? I'm not even sure I can afford it right now, but a girl can wish, right?


----------



## chistiana

Lacey-i bought mine for 25 euros off e bay and it worked magic! I d love to send it to you but it s probably not worth it, the postage money will probably be round about the same. Let me know if you cant find one, i ll be happy to help!


----------



## j_1983

Lacey- i have the sonoline b which i bought on ebay or amazon for 39.99 plus shipping so wasnt expensive at all and love it!

C- ya feels bruised sometimes and when i get bh it hurts even more. worst part is she is lying across my tummy so head and feet are at separate hip sides which is suuupper uncomfortable! 29 weeks though so not too much more to go!


Happy and healthy new year to you all!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwww j i totally remember the feeling....i felt as if she wanted to pop out of either sides! Congrats for 29 weeks hun, 8 weeks to get to term... Not too long at all!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Thank you for the suggestions! I'll have to check out ebay!


----------



## littlemama16

well ladies i got my BFP today happy new year to us!!! lol xx


----------



## chistiana

OMG LITTLEMAMA! And you just announce it like that???this is wonderful news hun, congratulations!! We ve got a newly preggo in the house!!! A h&h9 months! What a great new years gift!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Haha still in shock, cried my eyes out when the test come up positive! Thankyou so much off to doc tomorrow to get my referral we are very excited but being cautious at some time :) due on the 8th September day after my eldest brothers birthday!! Xx


----------



## j_1983

Congrats little mama!!!! so happy for you! hope everyones new yeart was great!!! mine was obviously spent on the couch lol...heres a pic of me and my belly!
 



Attached Files:







me 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Melanieanne77

Congrats Littlemama16!

X


----------



## littlemama16

Thankyou everyone! Off to doc tomorrow to get referral to gyno :) and blood test to see hcg levels. Did another test this morning just to make sure wasn't dreaming lol xx


----------



## chistiana

J- ooooowwww beautiful bump pic... I so miss my bump!!

Littlemama- good luck at the docs babe, everything will be great, i m so excited for you, keep us updated!


----------



## littlemama16

hey, went to doc he said things are looking good this time he is really hopeful which gave me a confidence boost, i seem to be getting more symptoms this time around morning sickness has kicked in, man oh man did it kick first thing of a morning and just before bed, am sooo tired lol and boobs are tender and been getting little pains in my lower tummy, go back to doc monday to get results and wait for gyno app but all in all i couldnt care how many symptoms i get as long a my LO is strong and healthy thats all i care about! xx


----------



## chistiana

Great news littlemama! I totally get what you mean about the symptoms....i experienced very few pg symptoms and i kept hoping i could get some more only just to feel safe n pg!!! I hope the ms isnt too bad though hun! Looking forward to the first poppy picture!


----------



## j_1983

littlemama= congrats on a good appointment!!! 2013 is gonna be a good year for us all. how many weeks now? cant wait for a pic!!!


----------



## littlemama16

i am 5 weeks today so early but have lots of faith everything going to be ok this time, morning sickness is starting to come full swing now and very tired lol xx


----------



## victorial8

Hello ladies!!! It's been quite a while since I was last on this thread, I think the last time was when my LO was born and she is now 10 months haha. 
I hope you are all well and congrats to the ladies with their pregnancies x x x


----------



## littlemama16

Back from doc hcg level 879, when I was pregnant last time was only about 200 at same time, iron levels bit low and he sent off urgent referral for gyno should see him end of week next week sometime :) getting excited!! X


----------



## chistiana

Hi victorial how s your bubba?

Littlemama- great numbers hun, getting excited for you too!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!

Littlemama- CONGRATULATIONS!!! Thats an amazing start to the new year for you! H&H 9 months to you!

j- your looking great! not long left to go now. Has your Dr recommended you get your things together? Mine did around 32 weeks and I went at 35 just like chistiana did with Nat.

Chistiana- how are you my dear? and the kids?

Victorial - omg your little woman is 10 months!!?? wow how time flies.

My little woman is great thank goodness. A gift of a baby :happydance:

So I guess I should fill you guys in on my section.

I went into labor on the 25th of Nov although I did not realise it till quite late on.

I had pains off and on all day but they weren't too bad. By 8pm they started to get pretty bad and by 9 I soon realised it was time to go when I had a show.

I got to the hospital at 10 when my dr came to do my internal exam she said I was 7 cm and asked me if I was in pain which I told her they were no worse than my usual period pains.

I was prepped for surgery and had my baby girl at 11.25pm weighing 5lbs 1oz.

They took her to special care as they thought I had maybe had an infection and thats what triggered labor so they had to be sure.

Everything was fine thank the lord but she was sleepy and a slow feeder for 2 weeks so she stayed in there.

One day she just took off with the feeding and we haven't looked back since!!

She's six weeks old and the time is just flying by.

Though I have confession to make girls, I dont really belong here anymore. During the section they told me I have unicornuate uterus.

Can I stay please?? Lol 

:hugs: to you all
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl! So happy to hear you and your girly are doing great and that she s such a good baby for mammy!! I had to laugh at the point when you said you hadnt understood it was labor... I was the same...only figured it was labor when the conteactions were 2 minutes apart!!! And of course you and i can both stay here i think (after my c section i was told i have a pretty bad septate uterus not bicornuate!), i m sure the other ladies dont mind us!!!
Btw why did you have a section since you were already 7cm dilated??
We re doing good exept they re both down with the flu ans have been pretty snifly and cranky!!


----------



## sbl

Lo was breech and they do not do breech vaginal deliveries in Ireland but they were considering it as I was so far gone. Though the look on my face may have told the I wanted the section.


----------



## chistiana

Ow the wouldnt even consider a vb with a footling here in greece let alone a breach baby!!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls feeling tired and bit sick today, had some pink spotting after making live to my husband happened twice so decided to wait till see gyno but had a spot of brown today so am freaking out a little as this happened last time :/


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama i know there is nothing i can say to stop you from worrying but the fact is the cervix is very vuscular and there is extra blood flow during pregnancy so it is very likely that the spotting is due to having had sex. Please remind me, when is your gyno appointment?


----------



## sbl

Hi littlemama, spotting after sex is common try not to worry though I know there is no point in me saying that. Luckily I never had any spotting I know how I would be if I had.
How about calling your ob/gyn for peace of mind? 
xx


----------



## littlemama16

Thankyou ladies!!! Its nice to have you ladies to talk to and give your great advice xx Spoke to doc and he said all good as no more blood since then so just from my cervix that was like a weight off my shoulders and am feeling heaps better now, rang gyno this morning and they trying to get me in on Tuesday just waiting on a call back :) xx


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies. Yep, me as Freya are good thanks. Just starting to think about her first birthday. Really is shocking how fast time goes with them.

I'm quite annoyed as me as my OH decided after having Freya that we would let nature take its course and not use anything when DTD as it took so long to Concieve Freya ECT. When I had my section the surgeon had a look at my uterus to see the extent of it but I can't remember what she told me, i vaguely remember her saying she couldnt feel a gap in the septum bit to the other side, but i was focused on my baby. 
I asked my doctor if there is anything on my notes and there wasn't and she was telling me how my uterus will not effect getting pregnant at all and it will be the same as with everyone else! Well I know that that isn't true as the consultant before told me it can make it more difficult. I'm guessing I maybe had a doctor that knew nothing about it really. I just want to know so I can get my head round it and know for sure what its like.
Sorry for the rant ladies x x


----------



## chistiana

Hey victorial, when i was told i had a bu back when i was 23 i was told there was no chance on earth i d ever get pg and that one in a million chance i did get pg i would mc. Guess what, i ve been pg 4 times and have 2 healthy babies!!! So dont believe everything your docs say!


----------



## laceyinthesky

I'm a little late but congratulations, Littlemama!! So excited for you!


----------



## littlemama16

went for my first scan today, as had to go to er on suday due to dark brown spotting, doc said most likely left over blood but did a blood test my beta hcg level has gone from 879 to over 25000 in about 10 days :D, went for my scan today and saw my little one with a flickering little heartbeat of 106 bpm, he said bub was on right said and am measuring perfect for 6 weeks and 1 day, spotting has stopped and feel good have to have bloods taken again tomorrow to make sure rising well and back to my doc wednesday for results then off to gyno thurs am super excited everything looking good :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Yayayayayay great news littlemama, and those numbers are great! I m keeping everything xed for you hun, this is your little colourful rainbow!


----------



## littlemama16

Certainly is so excited had some brown spotting today, day after my internal ultrasound, is that normal?


----------



## chistiana

Totally normal hun, all the proding and poking can cause some spotting. Of course if you re worried do report it to you doc.


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!

How is everybody? Alls great here, Eva is smiling at me now which makes my heart melt. :cloud9:

Littlemama, I have heard that spotting after internal ultrasounds is normal alright.
But you should always mention anything like that to your Dr. just so there in the know. Congrats on a great scan and your HCG numbers look great :thumbup:

We've got Eva's christening in a couple of weeks and OH's mum is not being very co-operative and she's not come to see Eva for a few weeks now which is kinda pissing me off. Excuse my language. :blush:

Hope y'all are doing good.

xxxx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl-oooowwwwww eva is such a beautiful name!!! I love it! And i cant believe she s already smiling at you, what a bright little bubba!! I still melt everytime nat smiles at me, cheaky little 2toothed monkey!!
What s with your mil? Why is she not cooperating? Tell her to suck it up abd be nice (or dont, you dont want more drama!!)
You re doing so good christening her so young, we christened natalia when she was 4 months and she was really good, didnt feel she suffered at all!!


----------



## sbl

Thanks chistiana! I always loved the name Eva also I have a friend called Natalia and I love her name! 

My MIL is annoyed at our choice of godparents, check this out
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1680923-mil-annoyed-choice-godparents.html
Silly woman. :haha:

Yeah its the norm here to christen them around 2/3 months and I have 3 massive events feb/march/april so it just made sense to do it now.


----------



## chistiana

Eeeerrr helloooooo, your kid, your choice!! Dont pay attention, she s just being an arse (excuse my language)! Here in greece most people christen at around 1 year old and it s really stressful for the kid! Would love to see pics when you do!


----------



## sbl

A year old would be very abnormal over here. My sister got her last lo christened at 6 mos and everyone was complaining she left it so late.

What religion are you if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## chistiana

Christian orthodox and i too this it s way too late for thr baby and quite barbaric too if you ask me. I mean my nephew was christened at 1yr old and the prist insisted on dunking his whole head in the water...poor thing cried like there was no tomorrow. Are your christenings any better?


----------



## sbl

They just pour the water over their head, no dunking at all! That sounds awful poor little thing.


----------



## chistiana

it is awful! i had to lie and tell the priest both my kids had an ear infection to avoid the dunking!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies, went to gyno and he said so far things look good and bub seems to have implanted in a good spot, he has said not more sex until at least 12 weeks and that my levels and the spotting were normal and ok just to take it easy, have to have another scan in 3 weeks, Around 9 weeks, and then back to see him the week after the scan x


----------



## sbl

Sounds good littlemamma! Praying everything works out for you.

So Eva is 10lb 2oz now!! She had an appointment with her dietician yesterday and they were so happy with her. 

Hope everyone's doing good xx


----------



## chistiana

Wow that s a great weight sbl!well done mama!!

Great news littlemama! It s great you re being monotored so well with frequent scans, give you peace of mind!! I too had the no sex rule but for me it was for the whole of the pg...it sucked!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Oh man I can't imagine having to go through whole pregnancy on pelvic rest! (Not that I've been in the mood for activity these days, anyway. lol.) I had 3 weeks of pelvic rest early in my pregnancy but that wasn't so bad.


----------



## j_1983

littlmama- dont orry everything is going to be great!!! I ve been on restricted bedrest since august 2nd then was put on full bed rest sept 20th and that has meant no sex either lol....


SO nothing new with me guys..been kinda crampy and extra sore these past few days... 32 weeks 2 days now and not sure how much longer little one wants to stay in me for lol....between my back hurting, cramps, bad bowels lol...im ready for her to come already!!! 

ONly thing worrying me is weve been having such bad weather lately if something happens and i need to get to the hospital its 35-40 mins away without traffic and bad weather in the way...

Glad to hear your all doing well!!


----------



## chistiana

Wow j i cant believe you re 32 w already!! Dont worry about making it there, i m sure you ll have at least a couple of hours if not more. I delved natalia 3 hours after strong contractions started (by emcs) and nikolas 5.5 hours after my water broke (vb).


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls, off to doc tomorrow have had some on/off minor spotting over the weekend, barley noticeable I think I only reason I see it is because I can't help but look have had some tiny pieces of what look to be tissue so doc said to see how things went and if wasn't gone by Monday to come back didn't have any all day then a tiny spot tonight it's very dark brown so am not overly worried and it is a very tiny amount but better to be safe than sorry have had some on an off twinges and cramps but feels like a pulling sensation which doc said was everything moving around and growing, I have noticed if I lay in bed with legs bent my tummy becomes sore so am avoiding that postion but still have nausea of a morning and very tired and boobs sore so all in all I feel good not overly worried and am excited for next scan and antenatal app lol xx hope everyone is doing good to!


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama i think us bu ladies (or su in my case) develop a kind of x ray hawk vision!!! I used to see these tiiiiiiiny itsy bitsy spots now and then and after a few visits to the doc he started making fun of my vision. If i wasnt paranoid i would never have noticed! But you re doing good having it checked, it will make you feel so much better! Waiting for your news!


----------



## mamaxo

Hi Ladies, this is my first pregnancy & I have a BU. So far the only issue I have had has been on and off spotting/bleeding. I have never been talked to about surgery, never really was given options. It has been kind of a rollarcoaster of emotions because of the research I put into having a BU. GAH!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Yeah.. I don't really think it's wise to google bicornuate uterus. When I first was diagnosed with it that's exactly what I did and I really wish I hadn't. It's very discouraging. 

This is my second pregnancy (first one had mc at 8 weeks) and I had some bleeding at 6 weeks that lasted over a week. I went to the ER, had an ultrasound, and that's when I was diagnosed with BU. Luckily the bleeding stopped and I haven't had any problems since. I had my 20 weeks ultrasound yesterday and everything looks to be going great.


----------



## chistiana

hi mamaxo, welcome to the thread. I dont think surgery is an option with bu...it's only an option with septate uterus. Try not to worry about the spotting, it s quite usual in our case and harmless. YOu ll find many great success stories in this thread!


----------



## mamaxo

Can't wait to see other stories to make me feel better :)


----------



## chistiana

Go back and enjoy! Just as a start...i have a su (with a huge septum that hasnt been corrected) and have two healthy babies
(one full term and a 35weeker)!


----------



## mamaxo

I just read some stories and it has made me feel so much better. I feel so out of the loop. My OB said she has only had a few patients with a BU. I ask questions but she doesn't seem too concerned. I had an early scan when I was 5 weeks to confirm the baby was in a good spot. I try to explain to my close friends about the condition but eh that is difficult enough because I don't really know much.


----------



## chistiana

Well feel free to ask anything you want hun and we ll try to answer if we know anything about it!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls! 
How is everybody doing?
Alls great my end, Eva is doing great thank god. We have her christening Saturday so its busy, busy, busy!! She's got her 2 month injections Monday so I'm quite nervous about that.
Mamaxo... Welcome, lots of women do just fine with BU and if its any consolation I went to 35 weeks with a Unicornuate uterus (half).
As chistiana has said any questions just ask!
xx


----------



## chistiana

Happy christening sbl!


----------



## sbl

Thank you huni x


----------



## mamaxo

I am doing fine today! I am 18 weeks today :) Dealing with a little bit of morning sickness & not wanting to eat much.


----------



## chistiana

Great to hear you re doing good mamaxo! I guess the ms is reassuring (on a positive note!) and re the not wanting to eat... I wish i could have said the same!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey girls thought id give you an update been slack lately lol, i have had some brown spotting again so doc sent me for a US which discovered i have a bleed next to my gest sac he said not to big and spotting is on and off which he is happy about and said it should absorb itself ina few weeks, bub heartbeat was 115 at 7+2 weeks and was measuring for the right dates growing perfectly :) been on mostly bed rest and found lately sleeping on my chest is really starting to hurt lol still getting nausea of a morning which i like to think is a good sign, have another scan booked for 9 weeks and then another for 11/12 weeks and have a app with gyno on 15th feb :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey littlemama! Your news sound really hood and the slight bleed is i think pretty normal for bu mamas, if you remember i had bleeding/spotting for a good 4-5 weeks! Have you asked your doc about sleeping on your belly/chest? Mine had told me not to. He had advised me to sleep on my left side so that baby gets better blood flow.


----------



## littlemama16

Yeah I been sleeping in my left side as have a bad shoulder and only side I get relief but sometimes I wake durin the night and have rolled onto my tummy as this use to be how went to sleep I roll straight back to left side but boobs are already saying ouch by then lol tiredness is starting to affect me no time I just have no energy and sometimes feel hubby has more fun away from me then with me, I know it's not the case but can't Leo feeling that way, my iron levels keep going down so be glad to get to see gyno hopefully be able to do something about it :) xx


----------



## j_1983

SBL- hope the christening went well!!!

little mama-like chistiana said spotting is so normal for us but are you on pregesterone? i know many people with bleeds get put on it..helps keep things it there, but glad to hear everything is good so far.

mamaxo- happy to hear you doing well besides the annoying ms.
Chistiana- hope the kiods r doing well, i know they havent been feeling too great lately

As for me had my bi weekly app wed and sure enough have high blood pressure now. then yesterday i was getting up and pulled a muscle in my side kinda under my rib so when the pain didnt go away a few hours later and got worst i decided to go to the hospital. TUrns out my blood pressure is even higher but no pre eclampsia thank god! so on new and more pills now lol...gonna be a long last few weeks!


----------



## chistiana

ooowwwww j i m so sorry about your blood pressure...it sucks having to be on so much medication...during my pg i was on 21 pills a day at some point!! but anyway, it s good there s no pre eclampsia and you ve found it early. hopefully the meds will help. just think of these last few weeks as you last chance to rest hun, soon you ll have a pretty sweet little handful!

afm: we re doing good, kids are both still down with the flu (new one) and nat cut her third tooth today! nik is still very much into the terrible twos but at least he s being nice with natalia! and i m longing for my bed rest times when i could sleep till noon!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls! :hi:

How is everybody doing?

Christening went brilliant thank god.:thumbup: I will post some photos when my photographer gets them back to me.
Eva was a little doll and never cried at all. The priest warmed the water for her,such a nice man.
My Mum too Eva after the meal for the night and we went out with our friends and family for a few :beer: It was lovely to get out.
Eva's doing great almost 11lbs!! Paed doesnt want to see her again till June :thumbup:

Hope ya'll are doing good.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## mamaxo

Hello! I am doing good. Getting the morning sickness back :[ Losing interest in some food. Ugh it's so tiring! We go for our 20 week scan on Thursday to find out the gender :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl! I m very happy eva behaved so well for the christening and you had a nice time, especially going out afterwards...oh how i long for those days!!! We usually have grandparents over to look after the kids when we go out cause noone else has crib/bed at their house so we usually come back to screaming babies!!! And how great she s doing weightwise!!!well done mama!! Would love to see some pics!!

Mamaxo- ououou 2nd trimester ms???...poor you! I bet you re super excited about your gender scan...do you have a preference? Or a gut feeling? Let us know how it goes hun and hope the ms goes away soon!

Afm- nat said ´daddy' the other day and took two unassisted steps before falling on her face!!! She s been practicing ballance ever since and keeps wanting to stand 24/7!! Ow and we ve got a bad case of separation anxiety...whenever i m out of her sight she screams bloody murder!!


----------



## mamaxo

I know, I know! I thought it was over. I guess not! I am very excited. I have a gut feeling it is a boy, but I will be happy either way :)


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies hope you are doing well

sbl - so glad everything went well at the christening :) x

mamaxo - i cant wait for my gender scan, hopefully bub co operates and lets you see lol x

christina - wont be long and nat be running around the house and you be wishing for the days when she was crawling and you could catch her easier lol 

i am doing good have my 9 week scan tomorrow super excited havent had any spotting for nearly a week am tad nervous as its coming up to the 10 week mark, which is when we lost jellybean but i just know everything will be ok cant wait to gyno next friday and hopefully get iron levels up and am hanging for the 12 week scan so we can finally tell everyone so hard when we get asked all the time hows it going and we have to say yeah still trying lol xx


----------



## sbl

Mamaxo- Have you tried anything for Nausea? I had Hyperemesis garvadium and was on anti sickness meds but I tried loads in the beginning when I thought it was normal to be that sick :dohh: Ginger chews, sea bands, peppermint, crackers and black tea. Give them a go though none worked for me as I was just so sick.

Chistaina- OMG Good girl Nat!!! Thats amazing she's growing up so fast :cry:
She'll be flying it in no time now! I will try to get those pics ASAP.

Littlemama- Good luck with your scan today :thumbup: I'm sure :baby: s a ok. Let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl- soon you ll be seeing eva walk and that s when you REALLY wont believe how quickly they grow up! I was thinking today she ll be 1 an may and i kind of shocked myself!!!

Littlemama- yaaayy for no further spotting hun, i m sure bub is doing great!! Good luck tomorrow, you ll probably get a great scan pic so we wanna see the star!!! 

Afm- just now i have one question....why is nik screaming as if his fingers are being chopped off when poor hubby is only clipping his fingernails?????sorry totally unrelated but it always has me wondering what it is with kids and cutting hair/nails'


----------



## littlemama16

Went for scan today and unfortunately no heartbeat could be found have to go to antenatal clinic to see doc am heartbroken :'(


----------



## sbl

Oh littlemama I dont know what to say. My heart is broken for you. Stay strong huni, we are here for you xxx


----------



## j_1983

littlemama, im soo sorry for you! ill say a prayer to help you get through this.


----------



## chistiana

Ow baby, i m so so so very sorry this happened to you again, it s just heartbreaking to hear such sad news. Please stay strong hun, we
will all be thinking of you and praying you get through this. We re here for anything we can do for you. I know a 2nd mc seems like a cruel joke, i remember i was mad with the world, but please dont give up, you have two angels looking over you, you will get your rainbow. Pm me if i can do anything for you


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies thank you for all your kind words, when i went for scan i was 9 weeks and 4 days and bub was measuring 9 weeks 4 days, doc ordered beta hcg blood tests to be done friday and monday and i see him again on tuesday as wants to be 100% sure being that everything was measuring correctly, i haven't had any bleeding no cramps and still feel quite pregnant i cant help but feel they are wrong which i know is most likely wishful thinking but atm its helping me through, if all is right and my little angel has gone to heaven this will be my third miscarriage i had one when i was 19 at 6 weeks pregnant, and one last year in jan, doc has said that because this is my third he is going to start investigating and see about taking some medications to help when i do fall again, also have some blood tests to make sure no underlying problem is causing them, at this point i don't even know if i want to even think about trying again my happy ending seems to be getting further and further away i feel like y body is against me but thank you for all your kind words they truly are appreciated, i will update as soon as i know more from doc thank you xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks for updating us littlemama. Did the doc do a tvu or just an abdominal one? I m really really hoping he was wrong and just missed the hb. If however your angel has indeed grown its wings please please dont lose hope huney. I know you probably dont want to even think about ttc again now but you re so very strong and i m sure you will get your rainbow someday. Once you have some answers about whats causnig your mcs you can take some measures and have your happy ending. It might even be something as simple as aspirin to help with blood flow. Anyway, i am blabling, i just want you to know i m here for you . Lots of hugs


----------



## sbl

Hope your ok Littlemama,
As chistiana has said if you just had an abdominal ultrasound and not tvu it may have just not picked it up. I always had tvu up till 12 weeks and another tvu at 18 weeks to check my cevix. If unfortunately you are having another tragic loss dont give up hope. we are here for you.
As for me, unfortunately my sister has just been diagnosed with breast cancer. They have caught it in the early stages but we are all, as you can imagine beside ourselves with worry.
I cant quite believe it.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Ow sbl, this is tragic news. I m so sorry she and you are all going through this. Please be strong for your sister, it s a good thing they ve caught it early. I will be thinking and praying for her.


----------



## littlemama16

So sorry to hear sbl love and prays to you! Xx am booked in dr d&c tomorrow as doesn't seem to want to happen naturally they are hoping to look at uterus and back to gyno in 6 weeks o have tests done and bub being sent off for genetic testing :(


----------



## sbl

Hugs for you littlemama, I know you must be feeling so sad right now. Just know you've always got friends here to talk to.
xx


----------



## chistiana

so so sorry littlemama ...i ll be thinking of you tomorrow, please be strong as you ve always been and keep your faith hun. Hope you get some answers soon.:hugs:


----------



## mamaxo

I am so sorry littlemama :( I hope the best for you <3


----------



## littlemama16

Hey ladies, thought I'd poo by for an update hope you are all doing well and your LO to! Had surgery on valentines day of all days :( went ok will get results of genetic testing in about 6 weeks have had a lot of mild cramping but thurs afternoon an last night around 3.30am I had excruciating pain I felt like I was miscarrying naturally is was that painful kept me awake for 3 and half hours just killing me with pain i passed a lot of large clots I am off to my doc on Monday to get check up, emotionally I feel numb I can't cry and I just feel lost wandering around but hopefully as time goes on it will get easier thankyou for all your kind words and prays means the world to me xx


----------



## chocolatecat

So Sorry for your loss littlemama. Sometimes the numbness is helpful for a while, whilst the rawness fades a bit. Hugs x


----------



## chistiana

So sorry for everything you had to go through littlemama. I hope the pain has subsided today. I dont have words for how you feel, i know the feeling you re describing... I felt i just couldnt believe it for a long time after my 2nd angel. Please be kind and gentle to yourself, ask fir people around you to pamper you and hear you out and we re all here for you


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi Littlemama16,

So sorry to hear of your loss :(

Just wanted to send you a quick note to let you know Im thinking of you.

Melanie x


----------



## j_1983

Littlemama- Once ahain im so sorry for what you're going through, i cant even imagine. Keeep yourself surrounded by positive people and know you will get through this. lots of love your way!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi ladies, I just got diagnosed today with a heart-shapped uterus at nearly 10 weeks pregnant. The doctor didn't seem too concerned, and the u/s went well but I'm obviously now wondering what this means for the future of this pregnancy. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## chistiana

Hi dime and welcome. A heart shaped uterus is a much better/softer version of a bicornuate uterus. It means there is a very slight drop at the top of your uterus. It probably wont affect your pg at all considering its small and as the baby grows the uterus streches. I had a complete septum down the middle and still made it to 38+4 and 35+2 with my babies. Nevertheless your doc might treat you as high risk and you might want to rest whenever and as much as you can. If you have any more questions i ll be happy to help if i know the answer. Congratulations and keep us updated we love more success stories!


----------



## Dime Cuando

chistiana said:


> Hi dime and welcome. A heart shaped uterus is a much better/softer version of a bicornuate uterus. It means there is a very slight drop at the top of your uterus. It probably wont affect your pg at all considering its small and as the baby grows the uterus streches. I had a complete septum down the middle and still made it to 38+4 and 35+2 with my babies. Nevertheless your doc might treat you as high risk and you might want to rest whenever and as much as you can. If you have any more questions i ll be happy to help if i know the answer. Congratulations and keep us updated we love more success stories!

Thanks Christiana, i probably will have more questions, this is all very new to me, I didn't even know this was possible. The doctor's notes say bicornuate but he described it to me as heart-shapped. He just didn't go into any detail so I wasn't worried until I got home and looked into it myself.


----------



## sbl

Hi Dime! Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to the what i guess we should call now the Uterine Anomaly thread!
I have Unicornuate Uterus, I had zero complications from it except for preterm labor @35 weeks. I had a healthy 5lbs 1oz baby girl.
Let me say GOOGLE IS NOT YOUR FRIEND!! Stay away from researching it will not make you feel any better. 
xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

You are so right.....Google does me no favours! I am going to do my best to stay well away!


----------



## chistiana

Good advice sbl!!! Dime i drove myself crazy reading what could have should have would have happened with bu and pg!! Stick around, we have all been through the difficulties of bu and many have come out with positive stories!!

Sbl- i ll try to edit the title, you re right!!


----------



## j_1983

Seriously what happened to the original title of this forum? lol...welcome to the club Dime...atleast your BU doesnt sound too severe which is great. MIne is pretty much 2 seperate uteruses so my baby is laying transverse :( saw her at my last ultrasound last week and her head is slightly elongated cause shes been stuck in the same place and position for so long lol... so last thursdays app i was told she weighs about 5pounds2 ounces...is that normal for almost 36 weeks? atleast she didnt take after her fathers side..theyre all 10 pounders loll


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi J-1983.....well I have another scan booked for the 06/03 and now I'm armed with a little more info, I will ask them exactly what's going on in there. I re-read the notes, and what it actually says is acurate/bicornuate....surely it's one or the other? Good news is it goes on to state that the fetus has implanted correctly, so I guess he meant in a preferable spot. I live abroad so not only am I getting all this new info but I'm getting it in a foreign language so it's overwhelming at times.


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! I thought we should no longer call it the bu thread as we have so many different diagnoses in here (which reminds me...is yours didelphys???) that s a great weight for 36 weeks, if you go to term you re looking for a good 7 pounder which is great! And to have made it so far alOng with two completely seperate sides is wonderful!!!! Cant wait for more news, we are soon to have a new baby in the thread!!!

Dime- i think arcuate and bu are different diagnoses but i ll have a look!! Good implantation is key so you really shouldnt worry...most problems come from bad implantation spot imo, lack of space is really secondary and usually i d just say if anything we make it to 34-35 weeks at least which is really not bad!


----------



## chistiana

Btw DIme where about are you?


----------



## chistiana

Dime an arcuate uterus is almost as good as a normal uterus which is great! I hope this is your actual diagnosis!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Yes, I double checked with my midwife, she said they will clarify the 'type' at my 12 week scan and we'll know the severity of it then. She said they'd probably see me more often that they would usually but not to be concerned. I'm feeling much more relaxed about it all now......out of my hands anyway, right! 

I'm in Spain, but from the UK.


----------



## j_1983

Hey ladies! hope evryone is doing well! Had m weekly appointment yesterday and cervix isnt doing anything which is funny cause thats what we worried about the whole pregnancy and me being on bed rest...so now that i am free to walk around im too heavy and tired to lol....c section is scheduled for 2 weeks tomorrow making baby girls bday the 15th unless she somehow decides to make an earlier appearance (which will make me 39 weeks and 6 days lol).

cant believe ive made it this far...just so anxious to meet her and strat "living "again.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello all. I got told at my first ultrasound on Monday that I have a bicornuate uterus as well. I'll be ten weeks tomorrow and go for another scan at 12 weeks to better identify what shape we are looking at. When the technician first told me she saw another chamber in my uterus I had no idea what that meant. Then the doctor explained it to me. I'm really trying to remain positive :) I was just bummed when I found out the odds of having a c section as I really had never entertained anything but a natural birth. Someone was kind enough to give me the link to this thread. I'm looking forward to reading lots of success stories!


----------



## chistiana

J woooowwww you ve made it really far hun, well done!!! And of course your cervix would just stay nice long and closed...you worried too much it just has to make fun of you!!!(just joking!!) cant wait for an update!!! Enjoy the remaining too weeks babe, you re gonna miss your bump once it disappears!!

Litebright- welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! I know they say the chances for a vb with a bu are slim but i had my son naturally at 38+4 so dont worry about it yet, t could well happen!!! And as for success stories take j and we have many more in here!!!keep us updated and anything you want just shoot!


----------



## sbl

Aw j well done! You wont find the next couple of weeks flying by. And I second chistiana, you will miss the bump!! Enjoy your last few weeks hun.

LiteBRIGHT...welcome, so many success stories here, no need for google! It'll only scare you. I had my lo @35 weeks weighing 5lbs 1oz, healthy as could be. No issues with UU during pregnancy except the early labor of course.
I hope you have a good pg and any questions we're here!!

afm, My sister started her cancer treatment today with an operation on her breast. So tired myself as I've been helping with her kids and worrying about my sister.
Eva had her 3 months app today and she weighs whopping 12lbs 6oz! She's doing great.

How are you ladies?

xx


----------



## littlemama16

SBL - wishing your sister a speedy recovery and lots of love and happiness to you all x


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi Litebright...I'm in the same boat as you, waiting for my 12 week scan which is this Wednesday to find out more. A good friend of mine also has a BU but didn't even know until after giving birth do I guess it really should alarm us since it seems more common that I at first thought. Funnily enough I was quite happy at the thought if a C-section but I suppose it's a personal choice....as my cousin said, I'm clearly 'too posh to push' - I love that LOL. 

Sending out big love and warm wishes to the lady whose sister is going through the cancer treatment.


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl how did the operation go? I really hope it went well and this whole thing is soon behind you all. Try to take care of yourself too hun, you're handling a lot at the moment.Great weight gain for eva, go go!!! Natalia was only 5 kg at 3mths! 
Afm- natalia is trying to walk, wont sit still for a minute! Nikolas is becoming increasingly gealous and pushes her "accidentally" every now and then!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hello, ladies! Just wanted to give everyone an update since I've been so mia! As of now I'm 26 weeks (can't believe I'm almost in the third tri!) and everything is going good so far. I haven't had any bleeding since the first tri, and at my last ultrasound at 20 weeks everything looked great for my baby girl. I have my next appointment in 2 weeks when I'll have my glucose test and then I'll have an appt. every 2 weeks after that. He doesn't seem to be too concerned with my BU (he does have high risk training) and from what I can personally tell from my scan pics my uterus doesn't look too bad. 

So as of now I'm just dealing with all sorts of symptoms.. horrible heartburn that makes me throw up, the return of morning sickness (yuck!), back pain, and I've had a couple of what I believe to be braxton hicks contractions, but I've heard those are normal so I'm not TOO worried. And the baby's been kicking up a storm!

I can't believe my girl will be here in less than 14 weeks!!! I'm nervous but also getting very excited!

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## chistiana

Lacey- wooowww 26 weeks that is wonderful!!! You re actually only 11weeks to being full term!!! Braxton hicks at 26 weeks are very normal and might i add good...they train your uterus on what to do when the time comes!!! Congratulations hun, you re cery close to holding your little miracle in your arms! Looking forward to a nice update in 2 weeks!!


----------



## mamaxo

Hi ladies. It has been a little bit since I last came here. Everything is going good. We reach the 6 month mark this Saturday. We found out we are having a girl :) We are very exciting. Right now we are just planning our Dr Seuss nursery! I can't believe how fast everything is going by. My dogs are definitely in tune with what is going on. They are rubbing and up against my belly all the time now lol I love it!


----------



## chistiana

Hey mamaxo great to hear from you! Yyaaayy for your little girl, love the name! We re having so many success stories (touch wood) people with bu should only read this thread!!! And well done you re almost into the third trimester!!!


----------



## mamaxo

Considering this is my first, I think I'm doing really well. :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I am really happy to have this thread. I feel like Google is full of scary stories and people posting worst possible outcomes. It's so nice to hear from and follow people who are having normal healthy pregnancies. I'm not the type of person to freak out with all of the "what ifs" and so I'll take it one step at a time. 
Dime I'm happy to share this journey with someone who will be experiencing things at the same time :) I hope everything goes smoothly for you! My next ultrasound is next Wednesday and I'm very excited.


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> I am really happy to have this thread. I feel like Google is full of scary stories and people posting worst possible outcomes. It's so nice to hear from and follow people who are having normal healthy pregnancies. I'm not the type of person to freak out with all of the "what ifs" and so I'll take it one step at a time.
> Dime I'm happy to share this journey with someone who will be experiencing things at the same time :) I hope everything goes smoothly for you! My next ultrasound is next Wednesday and I'm very excited.

Hi LiteBRIGHT....I have my U/S tomorrow so I will write an update after. 

I had an initial 2 day panic (thanks to Doctor Google) but I am over it now and taking things in my stride too. At the end of the day, I can't change the shape of my uterus - there are just some things that are out of my control so no point in freaking. I was also thinking that women have had these 'abnormalities' since the world began and nobody ever knew before the days of U/S so I suppose power is knowledge (or ignorance is bliss) but either way, it's been identified so we will be looked after.


----------



## mamaxo

Google is the devil. Lol When I first found out I had a BU during my first pregnancy ultrasound, the doctors didn't seem worried at all. But I...decided to do some Google Research. It was the worst idea ever. I suffer from anxiety and it made it ten times worse!


----------



## Dime Cuando

mamaxo said:


> Google is the devil. Lol When I first found out I had a BU during my first pregnancy ultrasound, the doctors didn't seem worried at all. But I...decided to do some Google Research. It was the worst idea ever. I suffer from anxiety and it made it ten times worse!

Yep, we've all been guilty of that one....my doctor shrugged it off too so I thought I'd do my 'own research'. And my midwife had already told me prior to finding out about my BU that if I had any questions, to please consult her not Google...!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Just a quick update as promised....they OB today said my uterus is really nothing to be concerned about, she seemed to think it was only slightly out of shape. They are not seeing me again until 20 weeks (the usual after the 12 week scan if they are not concerned). She said they will 'see it more clearly' then but I guess it's a good sign that there was no caues for alarm today.


----------



## j_1983

Happy everything is going well for you both ( Dime and Mama). Its sometimes a scary road having a BU but if you create a good relationship with your doc you wuill be fine.
ONly suggestion is to have cervical scans from 16-20 weeks, i had them every 2 weeks from that point, and turned out my cervix had shortened and softened which can be an effect iof having a BU. Dont want to go into preterm labor so ask about havinbg those ultrasounds done. and atleast you get to see LO every 2 weeks so thats the other positive lol..


SO i had my own scare last friday :(
Was showering and started bleeding, went to the emergency and they think it was a bloody show/ mucus plug..but they arent sure cause as crappy as my cervix has been it isnt dialiated at all....but baby looked great and was healthy so thats all i care about.


Today's my next app and hopefully all is still good...either way if nothings happening on its own my c section is next friday the 15th so im soooo done with swollen everything and painbs and cramps and all the fun stuff that comes along with pregnancy and im sooo reayd to hold this baby and have sleepless nights and stinky diapers!!!

Thinking of all of you and without addressing everyone individually which may take a while, I say a prayer every night and think of you all in it..xox


----------



## chistiana

Great news dime! Thanks for the update! I will second j, i had a cerclage placed just in case die to my previous d&c s and because of the risk that comes along with bu. you probably dont have that risk since your uterus doesnt sound to be a proper bu but rather more of a alight heart shape but there s nothing wrong with asking!

J-wow that must have been some scare!!! Glad everythings fine cant wait to hear what hapenned today!! And i really cant believe you ll be posting a birth story in the next 9 days or so! Go go!!


----------



## j_1983

Little update from yesterdays appointment..So next friday the 15th, i am scheduled for my c section at 10:30 am unless baby somehow turns by then and will just be induced. Cervix still closed and nothings happening but will still have my last app at the doctors office next wednesday. Contractions r getting painful and swelling is getting worst but was told thats ok and expected for this point of the pregnancy. 
not gonna lie, getting a little freaked out now that this baby has to come out one way or another lol...


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha well hun baby is coming out whether you like it or not! Do you prefer to have a c section? I d be very surprised if it turned considering the lack of space but you never know...nat literally turned the wrong way round 3-4 days before labor started!! Good luck hun, you re about to experience the happiest most intense moment of your life!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Good luck j_1983 you'll be in my prayers!


----------



## sbl

Good luck j! Not long now xx


----------



## sbl

How is everybody doing??
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl! I think it was j's programmed section today! I hope it went really well and she s holding her little miracle right as i m writing this!
We re doing well, nik is on antibiotics because of tonsilitis but nat is still going strong...i think she s got the antibodies from bfing! How s your girly doing?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

sbl said:


> How is everybody doing??
> xx

I hope her c section goes smoothly! I had my second ultrasound yesterday and things are looking good. They weren't able to identify what shape my uterus is, just that they are pretty sure that it is not totally split in two. That was good because it means a lower chance of preterm labor :thumbup: 
It was nice to see the baby as now it actually looks like a baby. And the ultrasound tech was nice enough to give us 9 pictures! All in all things seem good :cloud9:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Good luck to J!
LiteBRIGHT, glad your appointment went well. Sounds similar to mine in that they couldn't see the exact shape (weird though, i thought they'd be able to when you can see the baby). 
I'd totally forgotten about the uterus thing because I've had liver blood tests come back high and had to go for more so my mind's been preoccupied with that but I'm proud to say I have not consulted google (ok, once but just to see what they were testing me for). I've got a midwife appointment next week and I'll get the results but she said its common in early pregnancy.


----------



## chistiana

LightBRIGHT glad your appointment went well hun! It is really difficult to determine the shape of your uterus once you re pg and after some weeks because your uterus stretches to make space. So your has probably stretched enough to be able to say that it s got good space which is really good!! Would love to see some of your pics!!

Dime- dont worry about the liver thing...during my 3rd tri i started itching a lot and my doc was sure my liver wasnt functioning well. Despite that he said it s no cause for major concern. I hope your mw has good news to calm you down!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!
Oh I hope J and bubs are doing good. I just thought of them yesterday and said I'd write.
Oh chistiana, I hope Nik gets better soon. I am sick myself :( fed up of it now. 
And its St. Patricks day here tomorrow so I will be missing it which is crap as its Eva's first one. 
Glad to hear your apps are going well ladies.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks hun he s much better already! I hope you get better soon and that you still manage to do something nice with eva tomorrow!


----------



## j_1983

Hey everyone!!! So Friday at 11:18 Brooklyn Ava made her debut to the world!! Weighing in at 7pounds 7ounces and 20 inches long! Was quite the c section, she was so stuck in her breech position and my body was not co operating that it took twice as long to get her out and 2 doctors one pushing from on top and the other pulling to get her out!all I will say is it was quite the violent c section ad my body is quite sore but beyond worth it!! Thank you all for the kind words and support and when I get home this week ill post a pic!!


----------



## sbl

Congrats J! And welcome to the world Brooklyn Ava. 
My Eva was stuck like that too J it took 3 of them to get her out.
Well done Momma 
xx


----------



## j_1983

I managed to figure out how to add a photo from my phone lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laceyinthesky

Congratulations, J, she is so precious!


----------



## laceyinthesky

I know I haven't been posting a lot but I just thought I'd give an update!

I had my 28 week appointment and glucose test on Friday. Don't know the results of the glucose test yet, but everything else seems to be going good. Baby girl's heartbeat was 140 (she had hiccups when the doc was listening lol), and my uterus is measuring 28 cm. 

Only 12 weeks left if I go to full term! It's getting so close!


----------



## chistiana

COngratulations j!!! Your girl is just so wonderful!!! You did excellent mama, well done!!! I hope you feel better recovering from the section real soon!!!

Lacey- wow you re close too!! So glad everything is going great!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats J! What a beautiful little girl you have :)


----------



## sbl

Hi girls.

J Brooklyn is beautiful, god bless her. Soon you will be feeling fine after your section it just takes a wee while.

Lacey well done on making it to 28 weeks, my Dr used to always say to me once we get you to 28 weeks your flying it.

Afm I'm still sick which is a bummer but hey what can you do. Eva thank god is doing brilliantly. My sister has to have no more surgery on her breast thank the lord. :happydance: Just to have the hysterectomy now which will be hard on her. Please say some prayers if you find time.

Hope ye all are doing good.


Here's a little piccy of my wee lady on St.Patricks day.

xxx


----------



## littlemama16

Congrats j :) xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl eva is beautiful!!! Sorry you re still under. I will keep your sis in my prayers, i really hope this is all in the past for her real soon.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Yeah sbl what a beautiful little baby girl you have there! I hope your sister makes a full recovery. We are all pulling for her :)


----------



## j_1983

HI everyone! thank you so much for all the well wishes! Brooklyns doing great and am soooo in love with her. Hardest journey ive taken but well worth it. Still feeling pretty sore and achy from the c section but getting better slowly. ONly thing I can really complain about is how i get random dizzy spells. HAve a nurse coming by to take out the staples on my incision tomorrow and check baby so ill ask if its normal or not. Hate to have to go back to the hospital for this.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and thinking and praying for everyone!!
You are all so amazing and have been so supportive, i honestly dont know what i would hav done without all of you throughout this!

Love reading everyones updates so keep them coming!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! So glad you and baby brooklyn are doing good! Are you still taking iron tablets and magnesium? My doc asked me to keep taking then for at least 40 days, could this be the reason for your dizzy spells? Also are you breastfeeding? If so you need to make sure you eat really well, bf takes a lot out of you! Anyway, hope your mw has some answers hun, enjoy your girl and take good care of yourself too!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey girls hope you are really well, get my results on we'd from d&c not lookin forwar to it but hoping for the best, I have had my period currently for 12 days and have no sign of stopping kinda over it now xx


----------



## sbl

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Glad to hear everything is going good with Brooklyn j. I got dizzy spells too after having Eva and I needed Iron like chistiana has said. I think it fairly common. Look after yourself momma! :hugs:

Chistiana how are you and the kids? :hugs:

Littlemama, I hope you get some news from your d&c results that might help your future pregnancies. I get really bad, long periods too so I feel your pain. It's very draining. Take care of yourself and maybe you too could do with some Iron? :hugs:

Afm, My little lady is 4 months old!! I can't believe it, the time is going by so quickly. She had a dietician's appointment Friday and she weighs 13lb 6oz so the don't want to see her anymore!! :happydance: My sister goes in for her operation wednesday so prayers please ladies all goes well.


Hope everybody is doing good and keep us posted on everything.

xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama- good to hear from you hun, i really hope you get some answers this time.

Sbl- wow i cant believe eva is 4 months already! Is she cooing and smiling and making you all crazy with pride?? Hihi i love that age!! I ll be praying for your sis hun, i really hope that s the last surgery and she s done and over with it. Keep strong mama.

Afu- well nat took her first 5 unassisted step three days ago but now she s over conscious and every time i try to let go of her hand she just plops in her cute little bum!! Nik is currently going through a super gealous phase and he s doing my head in but i ll have to deal with it. Less than 2 months for their b-days, i really cant believe it!


----------



## sbl

Aw I bet Nat is super cute hun! I can imagine its hard with Nik being jealous but hopefully it's just a phase that will soon pass. 
Yes Eva is cooing and smiling at everyone with big laughs for mamma and dadda too! It's fab.

I cant believe it so close to your lil one's bdays. Whats your plans?

Thank you for your prayers hun, They mean allot.
xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello everyone. It's nice to hear about your little ones! Crazy how quickly time goes huh? 
Littlemama you're in my thoughts. Not easy going thru these things but hopefully it'll shed some light as to what's going on.
I have a question for those who have had their babies so far. I was wondering how you went about planning your labor. I know that things don't go as we plan, but I mean generally speaking. Did you have a c-section and if so was it planned? Did you go into labor early? If they know the baby is really squished in there do they give you the option of delivering early? I'm just trying to figure out or prepare myself for some of these things. But I'm sure I'm going to have to wait until I get farther along until I can make any sort of plans. Thanks for your help :)


----------



## sbl

Hi Litebright. Your coming along nicely congrats on getting to 2nd tri. :happydance:

Basically for me it was a wait and see thing. If baby was head down then I would've had a normal vaginal delivery but as baby was pretty much breech from 24 weeks that didnt happen they said at about 28 weeks that I would most likely end up having a section.

They booked me in for 38 weeks but I didnt make it that far and I went into labor at 35 weeks and I ended up having a section at 11pm at night. It was a smooth process and everyone was there within minutes of being bleeped. I seen my bubs for a few minutes and then she was taken to SCBU. 

I think they probably wont give you a section before 38 weeks (obviously if you go into labour yourself they will) unless baby is in distress or theres a problem with you they'll want baby to be in there for as long as possible.

Hope this helps ease your mind.

:hugs:


----------



## littlemama16

thank you ladies, got doc at 9.30 in morning, went to my doc today who didn't give me great news, i have a condition lax ligaments, basically all the ligaments in my body are to relaxed and don't support my bones properly, and because of this he said that i may not be able to carry due to lack of support, my body seems to take what my heart truly desires :(


----------



## sbl

Oh Littlemama, I'm sorry to hear you didn't hear what you would've liked this morning. I can in some way understand, when I was Hyperemesis it's basically your body reacting badly to the HCG hormone, its almost as if your body is betraying you.
Have they said anything that may help?
xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama- i m so so sorry hun, is there anything you can do about it? Dont give up hope babe, medicine has come a long way, i m sure there ll be a way to get past this. 

LightBRIGHT33- hey, good to hear from you! Well with my son i had planned a vaginal birth and i did eventually give birth to him naturally at 38+4. At 38+3 doc said i had to be induced next morning because he was too squashed and wasnt getting enough nutrients so we planned the induction but my waters broke at 3am so i didnt i went into labor naturally. With my daughter i had planned for a vaginal birth after i d get my cerclage out at 37 weeks but i went in labor at 35+2 and as she was feet down i had an emergency c section. I think all you can do is say whether you want a vb or a c section and then take it as it comes! 

Sbl- how s your sis hun? 
I havent planned it yet but i want it to be super big as we didnt get to have a proper party last year!


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies had gyno app yesterday and genetic testing came back all good so pretty pleased about that :) he has ordered more blood tests and had pap smear done just to double check everything, unfortunately there is nothing that can be done to help with my ligaments but we are going to keep moving along and hope and pray one day we will carry our own little one i am positive we will our time is yet to come but i know its coming, thank you all so much for love and support means a great deal to me xx glad to see you are all doing well xx


----------



## chocolatecat

littlemama16 said:


> thank you ladies, got doc at 9.30 in morning, went to my doc today who didn't give me great news, i have a condition lax ligaments, basically all the ligaments in my body are to relaxed and don't support my bones properly, and because of this he said that i may not be able to carry due to lack of support, my body seems to take what my heart truly desires :(

Oh honey, that sounds bad. Any chance at all? Such as staying on bed rest (I know nothing about this btw) just crossing my fingers for you.

For you UU ladies - did you you get any bouts of contractions early on? I've had 2 bouts of contractions at 24 and 25 weeks, painless but 4 minutes apart. They stopped them with painkillers and my cervix didn't change (stitched up anyway). But I'm wondering if this is irritable uterus or baby starting to run out of room and triggering contractions? She was certainly super active both times it happened. Hoping I'll get to at least 28 weeks, but wondering if I should be taking it even easier or if it's just one of those things???

Thanks ladies!


----------



## littlemama16

im not 100% sure going back to my surgeon to see if anything can be done to help the ligaments until then im in the dark lol hopefully something can be done fingers crossed xx


----------



## chistiana

I m keeping everything crossed for you littlemama, bed rest sounds like a possible solution and as i ve been through it i can tell you it seems tragic but it s not! But anyway, i really hope your doc has good news for you! 

Chocolate- i have a su not a uu but my contractions started very early on too. I too was stitched up and we treated them with utopar (medication for contractions) and strict bed rest. I d definitely ask your doctor as i doubt your baby is already out of space (although you never know) better safe than sorry.


----------



## sbl

Chocolate I have UU and got no contractions prior to labor.
xx


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks ladies, I'll try not to worry, as they've stopped for now. I'm just constantly poking my tummy when she's active, trying to see if it's hardening or not!


----------



## sbl

Hey,
How is everybody? Updates please ladies!!
My sister is doing great thank god and recovering well from her operation.
Eva is in great form, sleeping 12 hours at night for us now though she's always been a great sleeper. 
I am find the pill is making me very hormonal, it has always had this effect on me but as I haven't taken it in so long I guess its playing havoc with my body. I can be quite the b**ch with dh some times which isn't like me.
My friends wedding is in a week, I've struggled to lose the last stone of my baby weight and dress shopping has become a nightmare. Off to the shops today to see if I can finally get something I'm happy with. 
Fill us in on how you all are!
xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

sbl said:


> Hey,
> How is everybody? Updates please ladies!!
> My sister is doing great thank god and recovering well from her operation.
> Eva is in great form, sleeping 12 hours at night for us now though she's always been a great sleeper.
> I am find the pill is making me very hormonal, it has always had this effect on me but as I haven't taken it in so long I guess its playing havoc with my body. I can be quite the b**ch with dh some times which isn't like me.
> My friends wedding is in a week, I've struggled to lose the last stone of my baby weight and dress shopping has become a nightmare. Off to the shops today to see if I can finally get something I'm happy with.
> Fill us in on how you all are!
> xx

Great news re. Your sister! Hope she makes a speedy recovery.
I am a complete cow on the pill....I switched to the non hormonal coil for that reason. Much easier! They last for up to 5 years but you can have it removed at any time and you are fertile straight away as it doesn't affect you cycle.


----------



## chistiana

ow Sbl i am so happy for your sister! i really hope she feels better soon too! And i am soooooo gealous of how good a sleeper Eva is! Natalia is still not sleeping through the night...she s actually keeping me awake feeding half of the night!!! And as i m writing this nik is waking up wanting someone to sit next to him while he sleeps....damn i must be doing something terribly wrong here!!!
Since Natalia i still have 3 kg extra and i simply CANNOT lose it! So i dont shop anymore cause i hate the way i look! How did you manage to lose it girl, give me some tips!!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

sbl said:


> Hey,
> How is everybody? Updates please ladies!!
> My sister is doing great thank god and recovering well from her operation.
> Eva is in great form, sleeping 12 hours at night for us now though she's always been a great sleeper.
> I am find the pill is making me very hormonal, it has always had this effect on me but as I haven't taken it in so long I guess its playing havoc with my body. I can be quite the b**ch with dh some times which isn't like me.
> My friends wedding is in a week, I've struggled to lose the last stone of my baby weight and dress shopping has become a nightmare. Off to the shops today to see if I can finally get something I'm happy with.
> Fill us in on how you all are!
> xx

Glad to hear an update on your sister! I too had problems with the pill. It made me crazy moody and so I had to switch to a low hormone pill. And my friend is going through the same thing right now so she is stopping the pill as well. 
As for me - I'm doing well. I have my 16 week appointment on the 10th with no u/s. The ultrasound technician told me having a misshaped uterus would mean more ultrasounds - but the last one I had was a 12 weeks and my next one isn't until 20 weeks. Should I ask them about that? Or is it normal to skip u/s at earlier appointments?
Also, I wanted to thank you guys on the advice from your birth stories. I'm in a predicament here as I am due Sept 28 and am in a wedding Sept 22! At first I was terrified at the thought of a c-section but now I don't really care how I deliver since I have a feeling it won't really be much in my control :dohh: I'm just worried as to how it will play into this whole wedding thing. :shrug: Hope all is well with the rest of you!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hello ladies! I will be 31 weeks tomorrow and everything seems to be going well! Baby's heartrate is starting to slow down, which my doctor says happens as you get closer to delivery, so I'm hoping I can make it to at least 38 weeks. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sbl

Glad to hear your all doing good and thank you girls for your concern for my sister. :flower:

chistiana - honestly its not anything I'm doing she's just a good sleeper. Hopefully Nic and Nat will ease up on you momma so you cant get a decent sleep.

Litebright- That is super close to your due date hun. Do you think you'll be able for it? The thing with ultrasounds is I think they are probably more important after 20 weeks with regards to baby's development and the risk we run of IUGR. Also it wouldn't be any harm to ask them to measure your cervix too. 

Lacey- Your coming along nicely! Not long left. I didnt realise babies hb went down towards the end?:shrug: Eva's was always between 140/150 till I had her. As for making it to 38 weeks the way my Dr's told me to think of it was "your chances of ptl are slightly raised so just be prepared and if it doesn't happen then all the better" I was prepared and thank god too!

As for me, I am considering maybe getting the implant or something else I cant handle the way the pill is making me feel. I finally managed to get a dress that I like and that you cant see my "pouch" in!:haha:

Keep the updates coming girls

:hugs:


----------



## j_1983

Hey everyone!!

Been keeping up with all your updates and happy to hear everyone is doing well! Have my hands full with Brooklyn as now she has a milk allergy and chaging her formula has been horrific. Between the projectile vomit and diarrhea and not sleeping at night im just exhausted. 

Pain from the c section is still there although im capable of doing my everyday things, my tummy or my "pouch" is sooo sore and now my non existent ab muscles r hurting from probably doing too much lol...

Keep the updates cpoming ladies...gives me something to read and think about while being awak all night!!! 

Praying and thinking of you all!!!

here is a pic of Brooklyns baby photo shoot!
 



Attached Files:







brooklyn.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chistiana

J- brooklyn is gorgeous hun, she looks like an ad baby!! Sorry it s been rough for you but soon you wont remember it (or so i hope too)!

Lightbright- i think that s way too close to your due date hun, sorry!and i agree with sbl, i m not sire it matters if you have many us but it might be wise to ask for some cervical length measurement just in case. 

Lacey- wow 31 weeks already, well done! I guess it s a matter of chance if i can call it that as to how far along you can go! I made it to 38+4 with my son and my doc thought i d make it farther with my daughter (i guess he thought my stupid uterus would have stretched) but only made it to 35+2. I keep my fingers crossed you make it all the way!!!

Sbl- glad you found your dress hun, we want pics! I ve ended up only wearing buggy jeans or sweatpants because i cant get rid of my pouch and it looks bad with skinny trousers!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,
How is everyone doing?
All is good on my end. Pic of Eva in my avatar is from last week.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey! Eva really looks like she s trying hard to crawl or get something! Bless her she s gorgeous!! Well it been a horendous week fot us, nat has bronchitis again and nik has been down with high fever since monday and now it sound like laringitis. So we havent been sleeping at all and they are both in foul moods! I cant wait for summer to be here and the flus to finish at last!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

sbl said:


> Hi girls,
> How is everyone doing?
> All is good on my end. Pic of Eva in my avatar is from last week.
> xx

 
I'm doing great and just can't get over how cute your little one is ! 

Yesterday I went for what was supposed to be just a regular doctors visit - do urine sample, blood pressure, and listen to the heartbeat. When I was asking questions to the doctor about cervix problems from my past she said "yeah we should check your cervix length. Lets go see your little baby!"
I was so excited to see my little baby again but bummed because my husband is overseas and not with me. I asked the technician not to tell me what the gender was if she could see it, but to seal the results in an envelope. My husband is in Bahrain which is 7 hours ahead and I waited and waited for his Skype call to see if he wanted to open the envelope over the computer or wait until he returns home in 2 weeks. Thankfully he was just as curious as me! 

We are team Pink and are both so excited! We both really thought girl right from the start! It's just crazy that I hadn't planned on knowing for a month and now we know we are expecting our little girl. Life is great


----------



## chistiana

ooooowwwww Bright...that s wonderful! Girls are such cuties (no offend to boys, they are just as cute!!!) And wowowowowooo great will power girl, i would have ripped that envelop oven before the technician had time to seal it!!!Glad your girl is doing great!!! How s your cervical length?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

She said it looked good. 4 centimeters I believe. I had a leep a few years ago and that can cause an incompetent cervix plus with the risks we have I was really glad they checked and all is well!


----------



## chistiana

Ow that s a great length hun, well done!!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hey everyone! Hope you're all doing well!

I'm now 32 weeks along and I'm getting soooo excited! OH and I put together baby girl's crib and changing table yesterday, and today is my baby shower.

On another note, I've been having A LOT of Braxton Hicks it seems. Do those of us with BU have more of them than other women do?


----------



## chistiana

Hey lacey! I m not sure if we have more bh than other pg ladies but at 32 weeks they are pretty normal and harmless as long as they re painless! Enjoy your shower hun, you must be pretty excited!! Hope you get loads of nice things for your princess!


----------



## monro84

Hello eveyone

I had a 2cm partial septate resected Dec 2011 also had stage 1 endo. Prior to that my first mc was a BO in Feb 2011 (we officially started ttc that month), had 2 chem (June and July), Aug 2011 became pregnant with twins/triplets naturally mmc Oct and I fussed with my prev ob about starting RPL testing finally he gave in. Started test end of Nov all blood came back normal but had a saline US Dec and the specialist said it was a partial septate. We scheduled the surgery for a week later. I had the surgery he said it was bigger then he thougth and there was some retained product of conception from my mc that he got but he put a ballon in and I got that out a few days later. I was give pills to take for a month and then had af they said after my next normal af I could start trying agin and if I was not pregnant w/in 3 cycles of trying come back and they would do another saline US. My dh wanted to wait a little (i think the last loss was pretty hard on him). We started back ttc May 2012. July I thought I was still not pregnant b/c I was on 11dpo with no bfp so I scheduled for the saline US. I was however pregnant that cycle but did test again till day of missed af so it was a late implanter however I did not have hope for it. I mc at 5 wks. Went on with the saline US and saw no septate however the catither in the cervix was alot more painful than it was the first time they had to try 3 times before it worked and did not look for very long b/c the cramps were agonizing :shrug:. Got the all clear and kept ttc. They put me on progesterone but it did not work that month or the month after so I quit it. Finally Nov 2012 I became pregnant and saw specialist till 8 wks and was on progesteron till 10 wks graduated to ob at 8 wks and everything was doing good. 

I got to 2nd tri and relaxed a bit. OB had mentioned cervix scans which I had read if you had a uterian anomaly then your higher risk for IC so we started them at 16 wks it was 3.48 cm, 19 wks 3.5 cm, 21 wks 3.2 cm and 23 wks 2.5 and starting to funnel. After that scan he said to go to hopsital next morning for a stitch. Got the stitch put in and was on bed rest for a week. I had some BH starting at 22 wks and a good bit after the stitch was put in. however the mid of last wk (24 wks) BH were not as bad and as often as they had been. Now this week (25 wks) so far went a couple of days w/out them. My next goal is 28 wks.


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hello Monro84! You've made it to 25 weeks so that's good! I will keep my fingers crossed and will be praying for you and your LO.


----------



## chistiana

Hi monro and welcome on the thread. I m so so sorry you had to go through everything, you poor thing. But hey youve made it to 25 weeks so you re doing great! Did you know ic is not really considered a risk after 28 weeks? Yes, baby is too big by then to just fall out, you d need full blown contractions for your cervix to give in. But anyhow your stitch will do the trick for you! I had one too and it kept my baby in until 35w when she finally felt too clostrophobic in my septate (apparently after the section) uterus! It s a good thing you re being monitored so close so i m positive this will be your rainbow. Well keep us updated and we ll keep our fxed for you and bubs!


----------



## sbl

Hi monro, welcome!
I have a UU (half uterus) I made it to 35 weeks and had a healthy 5lbs 1oz baby girl. well done on making it to 25 weeks.

Lacey, your coming along nicely now. You wont find the time flying by till your lo arrives.
How did your shower go?

How is everybody else doing?

We're great. Eva is now 15lbs 1oz. My friends wedding was lovely but I missed my little girl so bad and couldn't wait to get back to her. My Mum was disappointed we were back so early the next day. lol

Hope everyone is doing good.
xx


----------



## laceyinthesky

The shower was great! I got so much pink stuff and so many little clothes, it makes me excited to be having a little girl! I've been nesting like crazy it's a little odd to see her crib and changing table set up, she'll be here before I know it.

I had a dr. appointment yesterday. Everything's good, fundal height is right on track at 32 cm, and her HB was in the 130s. The HB is making me a little nervous, though.. I know it slows as you get closer to due date or she could be sleeping, but it makes me wonder if she might just be a HE. :haha:


----------



## monro84

chistiana said:


> Hi monro and welcome on the thread. I m so so sorry you had to go through everything, you poor thing. But hey youve made it to 25 weeks so you re doing great! Did you know ic is not really considered a risk after 28 weeks? Yes, baby is too big by then to just fall out, you d need full blown contractions for your cervix to give in. But anyhow your stitch will do the trick for you! I had one too and it kept my baby in until 35w when she finally felt too clostrophobic in my septate (apparently after the section) uterus! It s a good thing you re being monitored so close so i m positive this will be your rainbow. Well keep us updated and we ll keep our fxed for you and bubs!

Thank you no I did not know that so that does make me feel better I am that much closer. I would have gone crazy being on bed rest till then and not being able to work. :flower:


----------



## chistiana

Hahaha lacey dont believe on all the tales... Both my kids had an average if 160-175 bpm, one s a she and one s a he!!! Great to hear your shower was so nice!! 

Sbl i so get what you said... I always miss them so much when we go out even if its for only a few hours! 

We re doing better, almost over the flu and started planning for their b day party already!!


----------



## sbl

What have you planned for their birthday party chistiana? It's amazing that they share a birthday. x


----------



## chistiana

It is, especially if you think she came 5 weeks early only to come on his b day!!! Well we ll do it in our garden, i ve planned for face painting and muppet show (is that what they re called) we ll have a couple of piniatas and a big trampoline! Nik chose 2 b day cakes, one with simba and his friends and one with the big bad wolf and the three little pigs (poor nat doesnt get to pick this year)! It will be approximatelly 15 los, i really hope they have fun because i m still not over the fact i missed his 2nd b day! Any other ideas ladies?


----------



## j_1983

Hi everyone!! wish I could have written sooner, but Brooklyn hasnt been feeling well and the past 2 and a half weeks havent been great. turns out she is highly allergic to milk dairy etc so after trying diff formulas we are not at the end of the line in terms of hypoallergenic and she seems to be getting better slowly. add some reflux for the projectile vomit and things have been messy and busy here. 
to top things off i was in the hopspital 2 weeks ago for pain thats still qute bad, and figured i had an infection from the c section but was told no fever means no infection and theincision healed well so was sent home but they did do a urine culture. Got a call 2 days ago sayin i have a bad kidney infection so i guess thats the pain ive been feeling, MAkes me mad it took 2 weeks to get these results and ive been in pain and told nothing was wrong. grrr BE YOUR OWN ADVOCATE lol...

Welcome Monro!! there are the best ladies here to offer support and advice! I had a leep 6 years ago as well and had a short cervix but managed to carry all the way to 39w6d and deliver via c section because she was breech. Head under my ribs all pregnancy bum at my cervix and feet stretched into the other side of my uterus and kinda stuck on my hip bone ( have stretch marks only on the feet side cause of all her kicking lol ) Your doing well and have gotten really far so keep it up!! the couch/bed is us uterine anomalies best friend!

C- i can already attempt to feel how u felt last year missing lo's bday...gonna try for a second in about a year or so and know bed rest will take things like that away from me as well. But def sooo worth it!!

glad to read everyone is doing well, like i mentioned in older posts love reading your updates in the middle of thenight while B is feeding or decides its party time and wont go back to bed lol!!


Thnking and praying for you all!!!!!


----------



## monro84

Thank you I am hoping I don't have to have a c-section b/c I have a phobia of being operated on awake. But I seem to have the exact opposite problem. at 19 wks when we found out he was a he he was breach but my CL scan at 21 wks he was head down and also at my 23 wks cl scan. So even though the pressure is not good on my cervix maybe he will stay that away of course it's just my luck that he will turn the day before I go into labor or be transverse :dohh: Yesterday I could feel him kicking my left ribs all afternoon (very uncomfortable feeling).


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies,hope your all doing well! :)

christina can i come sounds like fun haha 

j - thats no good hopefully everything will settle down for you hun xx

Monro - welcome :) these ladies are the best for advice helped me through everything GL with everything hun!

well i recently moved house and am trying to settle in not a big fan of change makes me anxious but slowly getting used to it :) i haven't had my period as of yet am CD39 so far so gosh knows when or if going to show up, have doc app on friday to do pregnancy test so fingers crossed BFP!! other than that he said sometimes after d&c your body plays tricks on you and i could not have my period this month so im just waiting and seeing xx


----------



## laceyinthesky

I hope you get BFP littlemama!


----------



## chistiana

Ow j you poor thing, i just read your post...has brooklyn settled down? I hope she s better and giving you a break. And how are you? How unprofessional of them to just shoot you down like this...I hope you re feeling better. 

Hey littlemama! So great to hear from you! How s your new home? I m the exact oppossite..i wish i could move every two-three years! I love change! Re af i ve had mixed experience...after 1st d&c af returned 7-8 weeks later, after 2nd d&c af never showed up and i got my bfp 6 weeks later! So i must have conceive about a month after the d&c. I really hope this is the case for you too hun, will be thinking of you!

Afu- nikhas a urinary track infection which is a bummer because he s on antibiotics again BUT on a positive note i blamed it all on his diapers so now we re diaper free for the last 4 days! And today it was our 2nd accident free day! Only thing is he s holding number 2 in and goes at night but i ll deal with it once we re pro with the wee!! Yay!


----------



## monro84

thank you littlemama. FX that af is late b/c of a bfp. I had a d&C for a BO Feb 2011 and March 2011 my cycle was 41 days b/c I o'd on cd 27 but started spotting cd 40. But FX that is not the case for you and you will get your rainbow this month.


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies , woke up next morning with AF which is a bummer but im ok with it, were not trying atm but would be overjoyed if it did happen and i know one day it will, had lots of blood tests done and they all came back clear from gyno, off to see him next week to see where we go from here, new place is ok i was happy where i was and doesnt feel like home yet but it will lol xx


----------



## sbl

Hi everybody!

How's everyone doing?

Chistiana- sounds like their party is going to be brill! :thumbup: Well done Nik with the potty training!

j- sorry to hear brooklyn has been poorly and you've not been to good yourself. Hope your feeling better now.

monro- c section fear is so common but it's really not that bad. It's unnerving naturally but your so concentrated on getting that baby out safe you forget about yourself.

Littlemama- lovely to hear from you, sorry about the with af arriving. You'll soon settle into your new place. I'm like chistiana I love moving but hate the moving stuff part! :haha: We wont be moving again though. 


Afu, Eva is rolling over all the time now so we watch her like a hawk!
My sister is doing brilliantly thank god and everything is going to plan with her treatment. I'm still suffering pretty bad with my af. I've alway's had the them bad but this morning I woke up to a gush of blood running down my legs. :nope: Otherwise things are really good here and hoping for some sun in this rainy country I call home!

Here's a pic of bubs with her sun hat on, fingers crossed we get some now!! 


Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama- sorry to hear af arrived hun but at least it didnt take too long to come so hormones are back to normal which is really good! Keep your energy and thinking positibe babe, i feel like i know you since we ve talked for so long now and you re the one person i believe truelly deserves and will ger her rainbow!

Sbl- ow eva always looks soooooooo adorable in your pics!!! She ll soon be cruising the furniture!! So happy your sis is doing well, i hope this is really all behind you now! As for af i ve read somewhere us bu/uu (whaterver misshaped u!) ladies are in so much more pain with af. Mine usually lasts only 3-4 days but it kills me! Thank god i havent had one in soooooooooooo long i ve forgotten all about it! Enjoy the sun!!

Afu- nik is fully potty trained, yaaay!!!nat is still trying to walk but she s such a control freak she doesnt want to let go of my hand!


----------



## monro84

I believe the af is more painful thng b/c I also had endo but it was only stage 1 and they removed it however even after the partial septate removal and the endo removal I still had very very painful af's. My mom told me that here cramps kinda felt the same as labor pains. So if thats the case then maybe I can do this naturally lol. But I seriously doubt it. :dohh: 

I have also heard that sometimes it has something to do with blood and clots in the cervix trying to pass and once you have a baby vaginally then the cervix always remains a little open b/c it stretches and does not go back so it makes af a lot less painful. I am hoping this is true b/c like I said the septate removal and endo removal did nothing to help however I think af got heavier. :dohh:


----------



## chistiana

Monro i m sure you can have a vb hun and do just fine af it! I ve had a vb with my son and even though it did hurt A LOT at the moment a minute later it was all forgotten! I would do again 20 times over! I ve only had like 2 af since the birth of my son (3yrs ago) and they were both very painful as far as i can remember but who knows, maybe i m the exception because the open cervix bit does make sense!

Btw doe any of you ladies also have a single kidney instead of the two??


----------



## sbl

2 kidneys here but one works better than the other I've been told. Also hyperemesis really affects your kidneys and liver so could be that with me.


----------



## chistiana

I was told my one kidney might have something to do with mu su so i was really wondering if it s related..


----------



## monro84

thanks christina I do plan on a vb I was talking about no meds but my plan is to have med's unless he decides to come to quick for them. I really don't want a c section unless the baby or I am distress or at risk for distress. I have heard that kidney problems as in only having one or having problems with your renal tubes that go to your kidneys is related to the uterine anomalies. I have however never been checked however I am pretty sure I have both my kidneys but I do get frequent uti's but for some reason I have not had one since being pregnant (not that I am complaining) knock on wood:dohh:


----------



## chistiana

Good on you hun, they say meds are not that good for the baby in any case! I asked for an epidural when i was 3cm dilated with my son by i got to 10cm and had given birth within 10 minutes from the moment i asked for it so i really dont know of it would have made a difference!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hola Ladies, 

So on Thursday I have the 20 week scan - do you ladies think they will be able to tell me if I am going to be a likely case for a C-section and whether baby has room to grow in there?? I have been putting all this to the back of my mind but now the next big scan is approaching, the questions are buzzing around again.


----------



## sbl

Dime Cuando said:


> Hola Ladies,
> 
> So on Thursday I have the 20 week scan - do you ladies think they will be able to tell me if I am going to be a likely case for a C-section and whether baby has room to grow in there?? I have been putting all this to the back of my mind but now the next big scan is approaching, the questions are buzzing around again.

20 weeks is still a little early for them to be able to tell you definitively weather or not you will need a section. What they said to me was prepare for a section if baby turns well and good. But they didn't say for sure I was having a section till 34 weeks, 1 week before birth and bubs had been breech for about 12 weeks at that stage.


----------



## j_1983

Dime- i had my ultrasound the morning i was scheduled for my c section to double check she hadnt turned( once open my doc realised she would have never been able to as she grew half in one horn and half in the other and bum on my cervix) so dont worry about her position till the end.


----------



## chistiana

Dime i echo what the other ladies said! My son was head down from week 31 and never changed but my daughter was head down until about week 34 and a bit, doc told me there was no way she was going to change positions but then at 35weeks she turned to footling. So you really cant know fir a long while still! Have a happy 20w scan though!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi ladies, I'm also starting to wondering if I should have a section. On the plus side I could keep my stitch, which has done a great job with my incompetent cervix, so would reassure me next pregnancy. Plus I'm worried she's going to get stuck (she's measuring Big! ) of course this is assuming I go to term. 

Advice appreciated!!!


----------



## sbl

Chocolate I don't know, but if baby is head down I'd say they'll more than likely want you to have a vaginal birth. What her position? Also is a cerclage good indefinitely? xx


----------



## monro84

I would not rely on the measuring big b/c my SIL just had her baby boy at 38 wks 2 days she had and US I think last wk maybe a little longer ago and said he was b/w 7 1/2 and 8 lbs and she said at 22 wks he was measuring 6 lbs and she said her dr told her around 30 wks that if she went to term he would be 14 lbs lol.:dohh: I am thinking that she misunderstood something or she exagereated what the dr told her a good bit lol. 

Also I don't think that a cervical stitch (mcdonald) can stay in after birth. But if you have an abdominal cervical stitch it can. They sometimes put one of those in before you get pregnant but usually not after.


----------



## chistiana

Hey chocolate, i too dont think all kinds of cerclage can stay in for good... I had a c section but they still took my cerclage out once the proceduce was done. Why would you opt for a c section though? I ve had both and i can tell you in total the vb was way less painful than the section. I was up on my feet within 4 hours plodding along while with the section i was in pain for a good 10days and uncomfortable for a long while after that.what does your doc say?


----------



## j_1983

Chocolate- I only had a c section and the recovery has been wort than i thought. I knew it would be painful but have vbeen overwhelmed by how painful it was iniatlly and how long it takesto start to feel normal. Im 7 weeks out today and i still have soreness and back pain from the spinal, as well as not being able to move around for a the first few days to weeks cause of pain which makes taking care of lo harder. If you have a choice go for the vaginal birth! just my opinion lol


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime I'm right there with you as I have my 20 week appointment next week. I know its too early to tell, but I feel like I might need a lot of time mentally to prepare for a c-section. The doctor told me around 28 weeks if the baby is breech the odds of her turning are slim. I figure that'll give me a good idea and enough time to prepare myself. Hopefully!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hey ladies, all went great at the 20 week scan....I was so nervously excited about finding out if all was going well with baby and the gender that I totally forgot to ask how my uterus is coping - can you believe it??! It must be ok I guess because nobody mentioned it although I really must remeber to bring it up next time.

Litebright - write yourself some notes if you have any queries because my head just went as soon as baby appeared on the screen. 

We found out we are expecting a little Violetta! We're over the moon.


----------



## chistiana

Great news dime!!! Congrats on your little girly! Same thing would happen to me...i d go with 100 questions and ask 2!!! But i agree, i think they would have told you if there was anything to know about your uterus! So yaaaayyy!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I was convinced the stitches could stay, but now I'm not sure! Waiting to hear back from Prof Bennett. I have a modified shodikar and an occlusion stitch lower down to keep my plug in. 
I felt my consultant was leaning toward me having a section at 38 weeks, perhaps just to keep everything under control and be sure baby is safe. If I'm losing my stitch either way then I'd go for vaginal I think!


----------



## sammy777

hello all, 
Its been awhile since I was on here. I just wanted to put my story out there. When I found out I was pregnant I was told that I had a heart shaped uterus. I was considered high risk until I was about 22/24 weeks and everything looked great. I had my son 10 days early by c-section. I had him 9/3/12 7lbs 3oz and 20 inches long. I had a cyst explode on my ovary on wednesday so I went to the doctors. He told me then that I have 2 uterus and that they seen it during my c-section but never told me. I was heart broken when I had my c-section because I was told that I wouldnt need one. I ended up with a c-section because I was in labor for 26 hours with potocin. I did not dilate at all. From what I have found on the internet that is mostly the case of 2 uteruses and trying to deliver. I am still in shock that we are just now figuring this out. I dont really know who to talk to only because no one else I know has the same thing I do. Also i am worried about trying for another baby. I am RH-, have a floating ovary (which I dont know that works), my uteruses are tipped forward. My doctor said I was lucky to concieve after 6 months of trying. lots of questions that go threw my head. Going to the dr's again on friday because he saw some tissues that isnt suppose to be around my ovary. Anybody else have a similar experience?


----------



## chistiana

Hey sammy! Welcome on the thread! I think the 6 months it took for you to conceive is a very normal if not short period. Dont listen to all the doctors say... I was told i d never have kids but here i am with 2 beautiful los! I m afraid i havent read much about uterus didelphis but i have read that usually in these cases one of the uteruses is underworking while the other is just as a normal uterus only smaller. Dont quote on it though cause i really only read it somewhere. Re the tipped forward part, mine is too and even though i d been told it will make conception more difficult it has never caused me any trouble in that matter. I really hope your doc gives you more/better answers and remember you ve had one healthy full term baby so chances are with you!!! The full term part is very encouraging and impressive if you ask me!!


----------



## sammy777

Thank you for the reply. I am going back in friday for my check up. I've got to get my list of questions down, i keep putting off.. shame on me. I am very thankful that I had healthy and full term baby. He's the best thats happened to me besides my husband. I will keep you updated and let you know friday what he has said. Hopefully all is well
<3


----------



## sbl

Hi how's everybody doing?
welcome to the thread sammy777!
xx


----------



## j_1983

HI everyone!!n hows everyone doing? Welcome to the group Sammy. lots of support and friendly chat here! SO Brooklyn has been getting better in terms of her routine however were still far from having one. SHe had a cold last week and had her 2 months vaccines Wednesday so grumpy baby in the house!!! Shes up to 23 inches long and 11 pounde 9 ounces! my little chunker! Hows everyone else doing? wish I would write you guys more I just tend to comeon here at night while feeding the lo and cant type on my phone with one hand lol. Wishing everyone a great weekend!!!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! So great to hear brooklyn is settling down! With nik i found it a lot easier to form a routine once he was a little older...with nat i still havent found a routine what with nik hopping around the house! Would love to see a pic of your little girly!
Afu-well we re 1 and 3 tomorrow (well today really 18/05)! I cant believe a year has gone by...it s been sooooo fast! We re having a great big party (to make up for the one we missed last year) so i ve been pretty busy but i m really excited for it! I ll try to post some pics for you ladies! Ow and nat is officially walking! Go go nat!


----------



## sammy777

Hello all.. Well yesterday was an exhausting day for me. I went to the OB in the morning. He did another cervical check. Oh boy that was painful as all h*ll. As he was doing the exam and pushing up on my bladder and I was telling him it hurt really bad there and on the left hand side extremely bad. He said he is about 100% positive that I have a severe case of Endometrosis. He said that i've had this for along time. I've had problems with my lady area since I started my first period. Every doctor I have been to has told me its in my head or it is nothing. He is very concerned. I went to have an Ultrasound done at a specialist to make sure there is nothing else around in there and to see if he can see anything else. He wants me to have a laproscopy done ASAP and if he does see that I have Endo then he wants to do suegery ASAP and go threw my C-section scar. He doesnt want to but says that he has to and I shouldnt be in this much pain. I am so glad that I finally have answers but scared at the same time. So my plans for starting TTC in the next couple of months are out the window. But now I will have a better chance and hopefully shorter trying time after the surgery is done and I am all healed :-D
Thanks for the open ears and everyones support.


----------



## chistiana

Wow sammy it must be so frustrating that noone else had picked it up for so long! But it s good you have some answers and ever though you cant ttc for a little bit longer at least you ll have a much better chance in conceiving and keeping your baby!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hey everyone just wanted to give an update! I'm now 37+4 and my doctor wants to induce at 39 weeks if baby hasn't come before then. At my checkup yesterday I was 50% effaced and 2 cm dilated. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time! Was anyone else induced?


----------



## chistiana

Wow Lacey that is great! I cant believe time has flown and you re having your baby in the next 10 days max!with ds my waters broke so i dont know what induction feels like but i wouldnt worry about it, you ll be just fine, all you will be thinking is seeing your little miracle! Cant wait!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Thanks! I'm so excited! Induction was scheduled for June 4 so I'll be holding my little one in 13 days!


----------



## j_1983

Hey everyone. Well the past few days have been slightly stressful. Brooklyn has been throwing up more andspitting up quite a bit. Cries during her feedings and is extremely fussy so after todays doctors app we are waiting for an appointment for an ultrasound of her tummy to see if she has pyloric stenosis and praying its not that ( requires immediate surgery to fix) Sooo stressed and tired and just hoping that's not it and just really bad reflux. Glad to hear everyone is doing well...always thinking of you guys!!!
 



Attached Files:







b sleeping.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chistiana

Ow poor j, i m so sorry to hear brooklyn has such a bad case of reflux (hopefully it s just that). Nat was exactly the same and we also tested her for pyloric stenosis...the tech said he d never seen such a fussy baby after feeding but in the end it wasnt it. It wasnt even a bad case of reflux just good old colic which made her throw up constantly because of all the crying and caughing! Anyway i really hope it s just reflyx which can be easily taken care of with simple meds. Let us know how it goes, i ll definitely be thinking of you. Btw she s gorgeous!!!

Afu: we had a great time on their b day and they had so much fun! But later that night nat started crying then suddenly stopped went purple and fainted. I seriously thought she died. We got her back but after i put her to sleep her breathing monitor went off so i rushed her to the hospital. Apparently she held her breath because if the pain (and fainted) and later she was so tired she had a very long apnoea. She really scared the life out of me the little minx. If it ever happens to you (i wish it never does) just know you have to either blow on their face or spray some water.


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies! How are you all doing?? J did you get the appointment? How s little brooklyn doing? Sbl how s eva? Lacey have you had your girly??


----------



## mamaxo

hello everyone! it's been a while. i have been so busy getting everything ready for my little girl's arrival. this pregnancy has honestly been picture perfect up until my 35 week check up that involved an ultrasound to see the baby's position. it was breech :( i was so bummed out because they resulted to scheduling a csection right away because of my bicorunate uterus. since then i have been feeling the strangest movements and noticing a larger than life bump under my ribs. i can't tell if it's her bum or head. i am totally clueless to her position since the ultrasound. i have a follow-up ultrasound next tuesday. my midwife believes there is a chance she flipped because of where she could hear her heartbeat. but she isn't 100% sure. ahhhh going crazy.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

mamaxo said:


> hello everyone! it's been a while. i have been so busy getting everything ready for my little girl's arrival. this pregnancy has honestly been picture perfect up until my 35 week check up that involved an ultrasound to see the baby's position. it was breech :( i was so bummed out because they resulted to scheduling a csection right away because of my bicorunate uterus. since then i have been feeling the strangest movements and noticing a larger than life bump under my ribs. i can't tell if it's her bum or head. i am totally clueless to her position since the ultrasound. i have a follow-up ultrasound next tuesday. my midwife believes there is a chance she flipped because of where she could hear her heartbeat. but she isn't 100% sure. ahhhh going crazy.

Lacey hope.everything went smoothly for you!!

Mamaxo this is my biggest fear! I'm so afraid my little girl.will be breech. I feel like she is sideways now but I still have plenty of time for her to move. I hope it all works out for you. And at least I've heard scheduled sections usually are better than emergency if that's any consultation :)


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies :) how is everyone going?? been ages since i been on lol thought i would update, we decided to take a few months off ttc since d&c so this month is our first month back in the game lol my brother and sister in law are expecting 9 weeks along, this will be there 1st one together but have 5 kids between them, it was hard to hear at first but am excited and very happy for them :) my SIL and i both joke that if she rubs her tummy on mine hopefully will work some magic lol my cycles have varied over last few months from 28 days to 39 days but seem to be settling at 32 days am due for AF around the 25/26 of june and am to O over the weekend so fingers crossed, we have been BDing every second night so far, i have been focusing on healthy eating and exercise over he last few months and i really feel a lot better! hope you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## chistiana

Mamaxo so great to hear everything is going smoothly! Dont worry about her position yet, natalia flipped from head down to being footling a few days before reaching 35 weeks so your lo could well have flipped the right way!!but even if she doesnt just remember you just want her here safe and sound regardless of vb or section!

Lightbright it sounds everything s progressing great for you too...aaaaahhh more success bu stories!

Littlemama so nice to hear from you hun, I ll keep you in my thoughts, i know you ll be preggo soon! Happy bding!


----------



## sbl

Hey girls!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIK AND NAT!:cake:


Lacey- I hope your induction went well! Know doubt you have your hands full with :baby:

mamaxo- I know having a section is not what you want but I can reassure you. I had an extremely positive experience with hardly any pain after. Hopefully bubs will turn for you but if not don't fret.

littlemama- Try to enjoy your time spent not actively ttc I went out loads and relaxed and hey presto!.........Baby!

Litebright- your coming along nicely! Not long now....

chistiana- Today is the big day right? How'd the party go?? Save me some cake!

j- how are you and Brooklyn?

Afu, Alls great. Eva is doing brilliantly. She's such a great baby. She's weighing 17lbs now and having 3 spoonfeeds and 4 bottles a day. My sister is heading into her last week of radiation therapy and doing great. My nephew has his state exams so thats hard on her not being there but there's nothing she can do.
Mil is only coming to visit now every 2 weeks even though she lives 5 mins away and Eva majorly makes strange with her. Roars crying and she's not that kind...she smiles at strangers on the street!! :haha:

We're going to a music festival at the weekend so I'm looking forward to letting my hair down.

Hope you all are doing great.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun!!! Thanks for the wishes!! Their b day was on the 18th of may but the stupid ticker just stopped there!!! The party was great, we had so much fun and both nik and nat enjoyed it soooooo much! Unfortunately we spend the night at the hospital as nat stopped breathing twice at night but thank GOd it was nothing serious! 
Hahaha eva knows who to be friendly with i take it!!! 
In Your avatar pic she s so funny and beautiful!!!
I see you re back to festivals, hair down, go with the wind mood...are you sure you re wtt till 2015??lol! Have fun girl, you deserve it!!


----------



## sbl

Omg what was the reason behind nat not breathing? Sounds like you had very stressful night hun.
Oh I def think we are wtt 15 but I could be persuaded to maybe go to the end of 2014.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Her throat made a spasm from being in pain(caught her finger under the door) and closed so she couldnt breath...it was the most stressful time of my life i think! I ready thought she died...i spend the whole night in hospital like a hawk counting her breaths!


----------



## sbl

oh poor nat and poor mamma :( Sounds awful hun.
xx


----------



## j_1983

HI everyone, well the past few weeks have ben exhausting. Good news no serious stomach problems with Brooklyn but now her egg head isn't getting better ( was like that due to being breech all pregnancy) and now have an appointment this Thursday to hopefully get a head start on fixing it. I know in my heart she's gonna need a helmet and as much as I should be thankful that's all she will probably need it still breaks my heart. I just feel like after such a difficult pregnancy I could finally relax with her but that's not the case. Now she hit her 12 week growth spurt and has been eating like a maniac and fussy as hell. 

C- happy to hear that NAt is doing well and that its nothing more serious.


----------



## chistiana

Ow j please dont be upset...she s not gonna need it for long i m sure and she probably wont even care...i know she s too young to know the difference but she might even think it s a toy or something... I really have no clue about this but i m sure soon enough it will be history and all you re going to think is thank god it was just that. Good news about her stomach.. Is she still spitting up now?? I wish i could say the same about nat and food...mealtimes are a struggle and she barely gets a couple of spoonfulls in. Anyway i hope you have good news tomorrow, i ll be thinking of little brooklyn. Btw in her pics her head seems perfectly normal and round


----------



## j_1983

Hey everyone!

so Brooklyn appointment was her last with that doctor. I had already booked an appointment with a new doc that weve seen once because her current one is a complete cow! She dismisses my questions and concerns etc...SO basically she agreed her head is flat in the back ( that's why it doesn't show in pictures) but said keep her off the back of her head and she should be fine...you know how hard that is to do??? her reflux is better but still not great so we shall wait and see for that. Now her newest thing ( feel like a crazy woman) is she doesn't wanna eat much. shes happy and seems healthy, poos once a day and pees a lot so I know shes not dehydrated..so tired of stressing?!!!!!! I figure I will let things be and unless she gives me big reasons to go back t the doctors then we are doing good lol..... 


SO how is everyone else doing? Keep coming on to check up on you guys at Brooklyns middle of the night feeds :) cant wait to hear about all of you..feel like im taking over this page lol...

lots of love to everyone!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Good thing you changed doctors..i hate it when they just dismiss anything you say and make you seem crazy! Remind me how old is brooklyn now? 
Please dont stress about food...both nik and nat are HORRIBLE eaters (imagine...nik is 3 and 11.900 kgr!!!!) but i read a lll book and i ve come to the conclusion that as long as they are happy active and dont lose any weight they should be just fine! Of course if you re still concerned you should talk to your doc...that s their job..to hear you and reassure you! 
Afu- not much going on here but i found a job starting september and even though i should be happy i m really down i have to let natalia for a good 8 hours so early (i know crazy...my issue)
How are all the other ladies doing???


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Ive moved from Florida to Massachusetts just last month and had to find a new dr. I loved the first midwife I met - but this new dr office just doesn't seemed concerned at all about my condition. Im not looking for them to make a big deal out of everything, but they don't seem to be taking any extra precausions or anything given that I'm high risk. They told me today they won't worry about the position of my little girl in regards to a c section until I'm 37 weeks. I'm like helllooo? What if I don't make it that far? My last Dr office was sure to check my cervix length every appointment. Gave me loads of ultrasounds to make sure everythingllooked right and all. Maybe I was just spoiled by my last drs. Or maybe they just feel since everything's been fine so far that there's no need to be worried. I dunno :-/


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,

How are you all doing?

j - Dr's get paid good money to listen and answer any questions you have. You definitely did the right thing by changing Dr's.
What age is brooklyn?

chistiana- congrats on the job hun! Well done, I know it will be hard leaving the little ones so :hugs: for you.
I have a choice on weather to return to work and I don't think I will but I won't rule it out just yet.

Litebright- You definitely should voice your concerns to your new Dr. Haven't they seen your notes on what your previous Dr's plan was?

Afm, We're doing good. It's been a mixture of sad and good this week. My sister finished her radation therapy which was brilliant. But a dear friend of ours passed away very suddenly. We are shocked and heartbroken.
Dh has taken it very badly.
:cry:

His funeral is tomorrow so it's going to be a rough few days.

On to happier things, Eva is sitting unassisted and is putting her arms out to be picked up. :cloud9:
She's a brilliant baby so happy and sociable and is even getting on better with mil!!
:thumbup:

We have a paeds app Monday and even though I know Eva is doing brilliantly I still worry.

Here's a little pic of my little lovely


Hope you all are doing well.

xx


----------



## smiley83

Hi ladies,

I've been a stalker of your thread for over 18 months now as I was diagnosed with a bu nearly 10 years ago. I was only 20 at the time so it didn't concern me too much as I wasnt ready for children (although my gp did tell me I would probably never be to carry a baby :growlmad:). 

Anyway, thank god i found this thread as it gave me hope for when me and my partner were ready to ttc. So last month was the first month of trying and lucky enough I got a bfp on Sunday!! Obviously I am really nervous knowing I have a bu and I want to make sure I do everything I can to keep this baby safe. The trouble is... Im in the uk under nhs and I don't think I will be having a scan till 12 weeks and that just seems so far away. I rang my doctors on Monday to make an appointment with my gp to confirm pregnancy etc but they told me I have to contact the community midwife. So I have done that and have an appointment with her in 2 weeks at which point I will be 7 weeks??? 7 weeks just seems along time considering I haven't even seen a doctor - what do you think?

I've not really had any symptoms other than mild cramping but that has stopped now and I don't even feel any different. I noticed you take baby asprin to help its blood flow - do you think I should start taking this? 

Any replies greatly received! Xxx


----------



## Dime Cuando

Smiley, I am under the NHS in Spain. I wasn't seen by the midwife until 9 weeks and my bu wasn't discovered until 10 weeks at the first scan....I didn't have a clue I had one. Anyway, nearly 28 weeks on, I have had no repercussions. I'm having another scan next week so I'll update with any news but it appears everything is going perfectly normal for me. I was told I'd get extra scans if they were in any way concerned but so far I've just had the standard scans, so I'm taking that as a positive sign.


----------



## smiley83

Hi Dime, oh that's great to know that you're 28 weeks with no problems! I always thought it was good that i was aware of my bu but actually I think it's just making me more nervous. And that's what I thought... If they know I have a bu and there not too worried then I should just go with it. Thanks hun and hope scan goes well.


----------



## chistiana

Lightbright- you can never be spoilt enough when it comes to your baby hun so i suggest you push for more regular scan just to feel safe!

Sbl- oooowwwww eva is such a cutiepie!!! She should be an ad baby!! I m so sorry to hear about your friend, my condolenses. I hope you can be there for his family amd you only carry good memories of him.
On a positive note great news about your sister!!! 
I wish i had the choise...i d never go to work!! I love spending all day with my kids!!

Smiley- welcome on the thread and congratulations on your pregnancy! I laugh with all these docs that tell us bu ladies we ll never have babies...they know nothing whatsoever!
7 weeks is standard i think, you probably wouldnt hear a hb before that which would realy worry you so i think 7 weeks is ok. You are going to have a scan then right??
Also, yes i took baby aspirin even though i tested negative for blood clottinb disorders but my doc said it could only benefit me and the baby...so i d ask your doc about it! 
Have they told you how severe your split is? Anyways i hope we can see you through to a full term baby hUn keep ys updated! Lots of positive stories on here!!!


----------



## chistiana

Dime great to hear everything s going perfectly!


----------



## mamaxo

so little bub did not turn! i am scheduled for a csection this wednesday. so nervous! i know scheduled sections are a lot better. but it's hard not to let the anxiety get the best of me. anyone with positive section stories or tips they are willing to share with me before the big day?


----------



## Dime Cuando

chistiana said:


> Dime great to hear everything s going perfectly!

Thanks Christiana....I have another scan tomorrow. I am pretty sure baby is breech at the moment (I only ever feel kicks really low down) although there's still plenty of time but I will make sure I ask whether she has room to turn.


----------



## sbl

Ah thank you chistiana.
I think she is the most beautiful baby in the world of course!! :cloud9:

smiley- welcome :flower: 7 weeks is fairly normal. Because I had previous mc's and other high risk factors such as HG, I was seen immediately for a scan at 4 weeks 3 days. I hope your first scan goes well.

Dime- your getting there! You won't find these next few weeks going.

mamaxo-Omg your time has come!! Good luck for tomorrow and when your up to it don't forget to update. :hugs:

Alls great our end. Eva had her appointment yesterday and everything is perfect!
They said she is 75th percentile for weight and 91st for height. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing good.

:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Mamaxo best of luck hun, i cant believe you ve made it aaaaallllll the way with a bu, yours will be a story to quote!!! I m sure everything will go perfectly! No tips here other than to just think of your baby coming and nothing else! Will be lookin forward to your story whenever you feel up to it! Aaaaaaahhhhh another super success story!!

Sbl wooooowwww tall girl!!

Dime- i m sure she still has room to turn, my dd turned right before 35 weeks! Hope your appointment goes perfectly!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Just a brief update - the 28 week scan went just fine. The ob said she is head down much to my surprise so I guess they are punches rather than kicks I've been feeling down below! 
I asked again about my bu - he said it really isn't having any adverse affect. Like any pregnancy, until the date they can't guarantee what type of birth I will be in for but there's no reason to assume it will be a C-section just because of a bu.


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayyyy great news dime!!!


----------



## smiley83

Christina - no I'm not having a scan at 7 weeks, just an appointment with the midwife!! This is why I am concerned :nope: I am going to raise my concerns with her but I think we are going to arrange a private scan ourselves at 8 weeks. I couldn't possibly wait till 12 weeks ... this waiting is killing me already, the days seem to go so slow! As for 75mg asprin, as I've not seen anyone to ask I have just started taking it in the last few days, it can't do any harm can it?! I'm still wondering if I should make an appointment with my gp to discuss things rather than waiting another week to see the midwife.

dime - so pleased your scan went well :) 

Slb - thanks Hun


----------



## chistiana

Smiley i totally get you, i wouldnt want to wait until 12 weeks either. I d go ahead with the private scan to ease my mind even if everything proves perfect! Re the aspirin, my doc had told me it couldnt do any harm so i d started it even before i got pg (after my mc). Would your gp be able to consult you??


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't updated before now I've just been super busy as you can all imagine! Anyway, I was induced with my daughter, Harper Mae, on June 4th at 4:41 pm. I didn't need a c-section and I luckily didn't have any problems (besides the epidural making my blood pressure drop too low). She weighed 6 pounds 13 ounces and is absolutely perfect!

I am so blessed and lucky that I didn't have any major problems with my BU. Don't let all the horror stories get you down, ladies!

Here's my little angel!


----------



## chistiana

Oooooow lacey she s super cute! Congratulations girl! Enjoy your little miracle and take good care of yourself too hun!!thanks for the update! Keep them coming whenever you have time we love our thread babies!!!


----------



## sbl

Harper Mae is beautiful lacey! Congratulations glad to hear all went smoothly.


----------



## Dime Cuando

She's is absolutely beautiful!! Great to hear another success story!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats Lacey!! So beautiful. I had been looking out for your update to make sure all went well :)


----------



## laceyinthesky

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## littlemama16

Congrats Lacey such a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl x


----------



## ducky28

I hope you don't mind if I join your thread. My husband and I were trying to get pregnant for over a year when we found out I have either a BU or a septum. I was all set to go see a specialist to get a firm diagnosis when, surprise, I got pregnant. I'm 8 weeks along right now. I just went to the doctor on Monday for my first appointment, and she said everything looked good. 

But then yesterday (Wednesday) I started having brown spotting. It's been light and keeps starting and stopping. I called the doctor's office yesterday, and got a call back from some nurse who told me not to worry unless it becomes red in color or I get strong cramps. But trying not to worry is not working! I'm thinking about calling back tomorrow, if it hasn't stopped, and seeing if I can talk to the actual doctor.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

ducky28 said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join your thread. My husband and I were trying to get pregnant for over a year when we found out I have either a BU or a septum. I was all set to go see a specialist to get a firm diagnosis when, surprise, I got pregnant. I'm 8 weeks along right now. I just went to the doctor on Monday for my first appointment, and she said everything looked good.
> 
> But then yesterday (Wednesday) I started having brown spotting. It's been light and keeps starting and stopping. I called the doctor's office yesterday, and got a call back from some nurse who told me not to worry unless it becomes red in color or I get strong cramps. But trying not to worry is not working! I'm thinking about calling back tomorrow, if it hasn't stopped, and seeing if I can talk to the actual doctor.

Welcome to our group! Just to calm your nerves a bit, I had brown spotting and cramps from about 7-10 weeks or so. I also had one day with red spotting (quite scary!!) But it all has been fine so far for me :) My Dr said it could have been from sex as our cervix can become irritated or it can be old blood coming out.
Lots of people have spotting and cramping early on so I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes heavy or painful. 
Good luck!


----------



## chistiana

Hi ducky and welcome on the thread! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I ll echoe lightbright! I had severe bleeding (bright red with clots and everything) from week 13 to week 17 ( it progressed from red to brown at some point) and my daughter was born perfectly healthy a few months later! So unless you start feeling painful cramps i wouldnt worry so much. In saying so though just to be safe until you see your doc i d reduce heavy activity and rest as much as possible. I wish you a happy and healthy full term pregnancy!any questions ask away!


----------



## ducky28

chistiana said:


> Hi ducky and welcome on the thread! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I ll echoe lightbright! I had severe bleeding (bright red with clots and everything) from week 13 to week 17 ( it progressed from red to brown at some point) and my daughter was born perfectly healthy a few months later! So unless you start feeling painful cramps i wouldnt worry so much. In saying so though just to be safe until you see your doc i d reduce heavy activity and rest as much as possible. I wish you a happy and healthy full term pregnancy!any questions ask away!

Thanks to both you and litebright for your words of encouragement! It's good to hear some happy stories after all the scary stuff I let myself read on google.


----------



## chistiana

Google is evil but we have soooo many success stories in this thread!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hey Ducky I had the same thing happen when I was 6 weeks pregnant. In my case it did end up turning bright red and I went to the ER and luckily everything was ok and now I have a happy and healthy 1 month old baby. The doctor told me that bleeding from one side with a BU is pretty common in early pregnancy, so try not to worry yourself too much! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## ducky28

laceyinthesky said:


> Hey Ducky I had the same thing happen when I was 6 weeks pregnant. In my case it did end up turning bright red and I went to the ER and luckily everything was ok and now I have a happy and healthy 1 month old baby. The doctor told me that bleeding from one side with a BU is pretty common in early pregnancy, so try not to worry yourself too much! You are in my thoughts!

Thanks for sharing your story. Every positive story makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi Ducky....I was diagosed with a BU when I was 9 weeks pregnant. I had no idea I had one, it had never been mentioned in check ups even when I visited the gyno and said that I was intending to start a family.
Anyway I have had 0 complications up to now (touch wood!). I always ask about it when I have an appointment and they always say it's making no difference - I will be 30 weeks next week.


----------



## sbl

Hi ducky! :flower:

Welcome to the thread! I have a UU (half) which poses more risks the BU they say and I still went on to have a healthy baby girl so Dr's aren't always right and google always throws up horrible stuff. Google is not your friend if you have a uterine anomaly.

I had zero complications to do with my UU (I had other complications though) except for I went into labor at 35 weeks. I had a c section with a text book recovery and I know have a 7 month old rascal who's starting to crawl!

Hoping you have an uneventful beautiful pregnancy. xx


----------



## j_1983

Welcome ducks! I have a bu and just had my little girl almost four months ago at 39weeks and 6days. Not gonna lie was a long pregnancy cause I was on bed rest from 14 weeks on and had a few other issues but it is possible to carry to term ! Congrats and wish your healthy happy pregnancy!!!!!

Lacey congrats !!! She's beautiful and glad it didn't end up a c section!


How's everyone else doing?????? Same old here, Brooklyn is doing well, her reflux is being well controlled but she has been fighting her naps lately so she gets soooo over tired sheens up having a fit and cryingforhours till she finally passes out. Ad me.....not happy the last 10 pounds isn't coming off....tired of not fitting into any of myoldclothes :(


----------



## mamaxo

hi ladies! i'm finally able to give you all an update on what has been going on.

june 26 my partner & i both welcomed a baby girl, juliana rose 7lbs 11oz 20"!

i went in having a c-section. i was such a mess. i was terrified about what could happen. i was so nervous that i basically gave myself post partum stress during the surgery and all the way up to the day i came home. i could not relax in the hospital. they said all the hormones rushing through my body may have caused this. my heart rate was settled in the 120s. i had an ekg because they were worried about the common "heart-failure" symptoms some women could experience from the overload of the pumping blood through the heart. but it came back fine, just showing i was extremely anxious. i had a terrible experience with the nurses so of course that would shoot up my anxiety even more.

the surgery itself was not bad. it was quick. my doctor was awesome. my babygirl would have never been able to turn from the breech position. my doctor said my uterus was in the shape of a perfect heart and she has never seen anything like it before. they were amazed i was able to get pregnant so easily because of how severe the shape was. i made it up to 39 weeks + 4 days with a scheduled c-section. i am sure i could of gone longer, this baby was not budging! here are some photos :]
 



Attached Files:







mama.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









_MG_8469.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dime Cuando

mamaxo said:


> hi ladies! i'm finally able to give you all an update on what has been going on.
> 
> june 26 my partner & i both welcomed a baby girl, juliana rose 7lbs 11oz 20"!
> 
> i went in having a c-section. i was such a mess. i was terrified about what could happen. i was so nervous that i basically gave myself post partum stress during the surgery and all the way up to the day i came home. i could not relax in the hospital. they said all the hormones rushing through my body may have caused this. my heart rate was settled in the 120s. i had an ekg because they were worried about the common "heart-failure" symptoms some women could experience from the overload of the pumping blood through the heart. but it came back fine, just showing i was extremely anxious. i had a terrible experience with the nurses so of course that would shoot up my anxiety even more.
> 
> the surgery itself was not bad. it was quick. my doctor was awesome. my babygirl would have never been able to turn from the breech position. my doctor said my uterus was in the shape of a perfect heart and she has never seen anything like it before. they were amazed i was able to get pregnant so easily because of how severe the shape was. i made it up to 39 weeks + 4 days with a scheduled c-section. i am sure i could of gone longer, this baby was not budging! here are some photos :]

Congratulations. She is absolutely beautiful. Hope you are making a swift recovery.


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations mamaxo juliana is beautiful! Sorry about the stress you went through but i m sure you ll/have forgotten it all already now you have your baby girl! Take care of yourself and your baby and do allow others to pamper you too for a while!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats! What a beautiful baby girl you have there!! My little one is transverse and I'm really hoping she turns soon as I really don't want a c-section. Maximo I feel as tho unless I'm given adequate time to prepare myself mentally for a c-section that I might have the same anxieties about it as you did. I am probably going to start up on reading stuff now just incase. I cried when they first told me.I might have to deliver that way. I know people do it every day but it's just not at all what I wanted her birth to be like.


----------



## j_1983

Congrats!!! She's beautiful!! Enjoy every moment they grow too fast!!!!soon the c section pain will be gone and you won't remember it and want another one!!! I'm already planing for next summer to getpregnant :)


----------



## sbl

Congrats mamaxo! She's beautiful :)


----------



## littlemama16

congrats mamaxo x


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hello ladies I thought I would join if that's okay. I have a bicorunate or a septate doctors can't tell because baby is right in the way. I will be 16 weeks on Friday and I am so excited. Everything has been going great so far. Had a short scan at 15 weeks 3 days baby's HB was around 137 is that good? Also I will attatch a picture of how my uterus looks. Can you ladies shed any light? Thanks. Oh one more picture I attatched was all the scans I have gotten this pregnancy. Also are they any gender guesses we can throw out lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1718_BURST001.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130715_1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chistiana

Hello tif, welcome on the thread and congrats on your pg!! I dont think you can really tell if its septate or bu now you re already pg...i was told bu several times over a good 10 years and only found i have a su at my c section! But either way it s reat you ve been doing great and since we are mostly a very lucky thread i m sure you ll continue to do fantastic!! Sorry i cant really comment on the gender...my dh saw ds was a boy straight away..he pointed out to me and for a long long time i thought his leg was his penis! I even told my friend "wow not that it s my son but woooow that s long for such a small baby!!" BUt you should find out soon right? A happy and healthy pregnancy hun, stick around and update us whenever you can!


----------



## tiffuhknee

I'm hoping to find out next week. I have an appoinment with my OB and an appoinment with my specalist for an Ultrasound to check growth. I hope they can tell me there. I guess I'm lucky in the aspect that I get an US every month with my specalist on top of the ones I get with my OB. I love this thread I have read some amazing stories. I woul love to have you ladies along for the ride :).


----------



## chistiana

And we d love to follow you to your journey! Every new baby on this thread gives all the ladies with different shapes sooo much hope! We beat the evil google and all the negativity out there!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi tiff!
Welcome :flower: & congrats on your pregnancy.
As chistiana has said it extremely difficult to tell weather your have BU or SU during pregnancy. Even I was told I had a BU but when they did my section they found I had a UU. :dohh:
Are you having a gender scan soon?
Any questions you have we're all here!
xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

I have a scan on the 24th so in six days with my specalist. I will be 16 weeks 5 days. So I was going to ask if they can tell the gender. I have my actual Anatomy scan on Aug 13th with my OBGYN so hopefully either way I will find put soon. Do you know the chances of having an incompetent cervix? They say its lkely with a Uterin abnormality. I am also very worried of something just going wrong :/.


----------



## chistiana

Tif yes chances of ic do increase with a uterine anomally but i m pretty sure your doc will be checking cervical length regularly and if (God forbid) they see any shortening they can act on it. With my ds i never had any ic problems. Then with my dd i had a cerclage put in because i d had 2 d&c in a very short period but despite thatmy cervix stayed nice and long throughout! Plus if i m not mistaken none of the other ladies on this thread have had any ic problems! So dont worry and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## sbl

Nope no IC problems here! I will be getting a precautionary cerclage next time though as OB said risk increases with number of children as they weaken the cervix.
Dont worry hun
xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

That is very reasuring to hear. I have an amazing OB and an amazing specalist. He will be checking my cervix every two weeks, and my baby once a month. Its amazing to have this thread with so many lovely ladies to answer any question.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Christiana :hi: You ok? Your children are gorgeous btw xxx

PS - sorry to hijack thread lol x


----------



## chistiana

Hey LIzzie!!! Thanks so much and ditto!! We re doing great, nat an nik and growing up fast, nik is going to nursery in september! How are you doing? 
Ladies lizzie knows so much about ic so you ve got the guru in person!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Lol thanks Chris :) 

The twins start nursery in September too. I have mixed feelings about it tbh. Looking forward to the next 'chapter' but knowing that these boys were probably my last babies, a little sad that they're growing up so fast. The first few yrs are so demanding that I find myself willing them to pass as quickly as possible, then when they do I'm desperate to go back and start again. What's all that about? :shrug: 

Lovely to hear from you xxxx


----------



## chistiana

Hahaaha same here! Natalia is still only 1 but i so want another baby already...she s all grown up and independent!!! So here s to both of us meeting again in one of these threads with your 5th and my 3rd!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Now you're talking C, I am so hopeful of that but for us I definitely think we're done. I was 40 in March (dh even older), and tho conception is still not an issue, miscarriage definitely is :( We are so blessed to have 4 that I am ultimately ok about that, but I will always have that little bit of regret.......

Lots of love, will stop taking this thread very much off topic now ;) Thanks ladies for your patience whilst we caught up lol xxx


----------



## Hope39

Hi everyone

Can I join (again), I think I use to be on this thread before it changed its name!!

So, after my 3rd mc I was diagnosed with a mild bicornuate uterus, another 3 miscarriages later and I find out I have septate uterus 

I'm having a septal resection division via a hysteroscopy and I may need a laparoscopy, depends if it goes wrong (I.e damage something), this is early sept so we can't start ttc till around November which sucks as will be 7 months since my last mc and its not to say I will catch straight away

I'll be another year older too :(

I just don't seem to have any luck, they cock up my blood tests all the time, lose it or not enough taken, mess my D&C up so I couldn't have genetic test, dispose of my oh blood for karotyping and don't tell me, now I find out they misdiagnosed my bicorn ute, argh,

I get more test results on Friday from Dr Shehata, I'll put money on it my NK cells are high too

Sorry to rant, I Just needed to a little.

Xx


----------



## chistiana

Hi hope and welcome (again!) on the thread. I m so sorry you had to go through all these losses because of people not doong what they re suppose to. Diagnosing a bu instead of a sp must be very common. I was being told i had a bu for 10 years by more than 4 different professionals only to find out i have a su at my c section!
Good news though since now you can actually do something about it!!yyyaaaayyyy!!!
Time will fly and november will be here very soon so dont worry at all! At least then you ll have your mind at rest! And having been 6 times pg i m guessing you get pg quite easily!! Good luck with everything and i really hope your results are all great!


----------



## Quackquack99

Hi I thought I should join as I found out after my C section that I have a unicornuate uterus. I made it to 39+5 before my waters broke naturally. The only problem I had was that my daughter was in an unsuspected footling breech position and I might only have one functioning ovary. Nice to see that there are a few of us around!


----------



## chistiana

Quackquack99 said:


> Hi I thought I should join as I found out after my C section that I have a unicornuate uterus. I made it to 39+5 before my waters broke naturally. The only problem I had was that my daughter was in an unsuspected footling breech position and I might only have one functioning ovary. Nice to see that there are a few of us around!

Welcome! Great to hear another fantastically successfull story!!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hey ladies I have either a BU or a SU the doctors can't tell because baby is right in the way. I am 18 weeks along and today I am having intense cramps that come in spurts. The last one lasted about a minuet. I am at work right now and standing as I am not alowed to sit down. I am nervous and don't know what to do.


----------



## sbl

Hi to the new ladies on UA thread!

Hope I am so sorry to hear of all of losses. :hugs: I was told I had BU and I dont I have a UU so misdiagnoses is really common. I really hope everything goes well for you in the future!

Quack!! I am fellow UU girl!! :flower: I had no complications with lo relating to my UU except ptl and delivered her by section due to her being footling at 35 weeks. So great to hear of another UU girl!!

Tiff- you poor thing why cant you sit at work? Do they know you have complications with your pregnancy? I would definitely inform them.

How is everyone else doing?
Fill me in ladies.

Afu, We are doing great. Eva is just a busy little bee. Happiest little woman in the world! 
Dh is now working away Monday to Friday which is beyond shit but we're getting used to it. Its just lonely. I miss him allot and he is missing so much of Eva's "1st times" to do things.
My sister is doing great.
Dh has just surprised me that we are going to Barcelona for my birthday in October!! So that has cheered me right up.

Hope you all are doing great.

Here's my little lady :cloud9:

Some pics of the lo's and bumps would be lovely girls!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Hope39

Thanks for the welcome

Well some more bad and good news, the bad news is I do have high nk cells that are quite aggressive, borderline high so possibly 40mg of steroids as opposed to 25mg

The good news is my thyroid antibodies have halved, they are on their way down:) I followed a gluten free diet hoping that would happen and it has, gluten is improving my auto immune disease

Xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

Sbl- They know they just don't care, I can't ask to be moved to a sitting possition or I loose my job. I am in such a tough spot right now deciding what the best thing to do is. I wake up at 3am stand at work from 4-12:30. Its just becoming so overwhelming because I get zero sleep at night :(.


----------



## sbl

Thats just not on Tiff. Cant you get your ob to sign you off if your really worried or at least right a letter explaining your situation to your employer?


----------



## mossip

Hey can I come and join? 
I have a UU and I'm currently in my second cycle of ICSI :). The first round was cancelled due to my right ovary being to high and my left didn't respond! I had surgery yesterday for EC and they found my left ovary is also high up and it was hiding behind my uterus but did have 3 follies :). So I'm just waitin for the call to go in for transfer :). Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Welcome to all new ladies!!

Tiff- please please please get your doc to sign you off. Getting too tored was what started my bleedings every single time abd even though i did get my happy ending i had to stay on strict bed rest for a very very long time. I know it s your job and you probably need it and therefore cant tell them to sod off but you cant be getting too tired especially if what you ve been feeling are contractions. Also, i dont mean to scare you but if they are indeed contractions i d ask your doc for a cl measurement just to be on the safe side. Sorry for being a downer just want you and bub to be sound and safe.

Mossip- sorry but what is EC? Glad your follies are there waiting, good luck!!

Sbl- ooooowwww such a sweetheart! I always type on my phone so i cant upload any pics but i ll definitely try to asap! Glad your sis is doing great!!! Is eva walking crab style all around? I cant believe she ll be 1 in 3 months!!

Afu- things are nice and relaxed our way, been to skopelos island for a week and off to patmos for another 2 so we re chilling. Ow needed to ask you ladies that have had your 1st pp period...was it all wacky?? I just got mine after 25 months and it lasted for 1 day. Wth??


----------



## mossip

Hi Christina. EC is egg collection xxx


----------



## sbl

Mossip! You came over!
Welcome :flower: Glad to hear your awaiting your all important call! Keep us informed.

Chistiana- She is trying her best to crawl but not really getting anywhere. She'll do it in her own time. She is bum shuffling though.
Glad to hear you guys are good and having some quality family time.
:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Ow duuhhh sorry thanks mossip! Again fxed for a bfp veeeeery very soon! Or two! 

Sbl- hihi nik never crawled... Well not properly! He shuffled and hopped from place to place and then he walked! I m sure you ll miss the time when she couldnt crawl like thunder or walk very soon!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Sbl- I can get a letter stating that but they will just remove me from the possition and put me on maternity leave. Which wouldn't be too bad but I am pretty much a single mom :/.

Cristiana I have an appointment on Wednesday to measure my cl as I get one every two weeks from here on out.


----------



## SophieBey

Hello Ladies,

I have a bicornuate uterus and due to my daughter being breech, in my first pregnancy ended up having a c section. I am planning on attempting VBAC and was wondering if any other ladies with a Bicornuate Uterus have given birth vaginally?

Thank you!


----------



## Hope39

I think you can have a vbac as long as head is down, it's only if its breech you won't be able to turn it due to bicornuate uterus


----------



## chistiana

Hi sophie! I agree with hope.I had a vg with my ds then a c section with dd. i asked the doc about vbac and he said as long as head is down and i get pg at least 1 year after my section i can have a vb birth again. He also said he wouldnt try to turn the baby if breach due to the shape of the uterus! I wish tou a happy and healthy pregnancy alllll the way!


----------



## SophieBey

Yay!! Very happy with that and hoping for a non breech bub!! Thank u so much ladies and H&H 9mths to u also xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

My little peanut is still transverse at 32 weeks. She hasn't moved to another position ever. Just wondering if any of you ladies ever had any luck.with your lo turning. My first Dr told me with my uterus if she wasn't in position by 28 weeks she probably won't ever be in right position. This new Dr says not to worry about it until 35 weeks. It just seems like such a big difference in opinion. I just want to prepare myself if I need a c section as I had always planned on a vb.


----------



## chistiana

Hi lightbright. Even though for me it worked the other way she still turned a couple of days before 35 weeks. She was head down from around 28 weeks and around 32 weeks my doc told me there was no way she could turn any other way after that so i was very very happy... 2-3 days before week 35 i felt some pain and tataaaaaaa she turned a whole 180 degreees to a footling position. So yes buns can definitely still turn if you ask me! And i have a full septum right to the very bottom of my uterus


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi Ladies! So it looks like my BU has not had any adverse affects at all really....I had the 35 week scan today and baby is head down, we are going for a natural birth and she is growing just fine. 

Just wanted to update especially for the ladies who are just setting out on the pregnancy journey because I was concerned when I first found out about my BU but in the end, it's made no difference at all.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi Ladies! So it looks like my BU has not had any adverse affects at all really....I had the 35 week scan today and baby is head down, we are going for a natural birth and she is growing just fine.
> 
> Just wanted to update especially for the ladies who are just setting out on the pregnancy journey because I was concerned when I first found out about my BU but in the end, it's made no difference at all.

Dime that's excellent!!


----------



## j_1983

hey everyone!!! still following everyones posts nightly as I feed Brooklyn her 3 am feed. shes been going through a phase and things have been a little tough lately. completely exhausted and drained and trying to do my best.

Glad on the other hand everyone is doing well!!! love hearing success stories of us uterine anomaly ladies!!!!

Hugs and kisses to everyone!!


----------



## mossip

Hey girls :). I have a question for those of you who have had baby's with UU. It's gonna sound really ridiculous but its been on my mind for agesssss lol. When your bump grows does it show more on one side (My uterus is more on the left) or does the uterus stretch over normally? Xxx


----------



## sbl

Mossip!! Congratulations!!

No my bump wasn't lopsided at all. It was very even. I thought it would be though. My uterus is more on the left too. 
Obviously I didnt feel kicks over to the extreme right but I would feel movement over as far as 3 inches past my belly button to the right. 
But it was not noticeable that I didn't have any uterus on the right.
Thought some women do have a lopsided bump from a uu so if you do I wouldn't worry about it.
How is everything?
xx


----------



## mossip

Thanks Sbl :). I'm still in shock tbh :haha:I never though it would ever happen for us do I'm absolutely amazed!!! 
Ahh that's good to know lol. How many weeks were you when you felt baby? Xxx


----------



## sbl

I really hope everything goes smoothly for you hun. My UU gave me no pregnancy complication except ptl at 35 weeks and breech baby.
I was 17 weeks when I started feeling movements and 20 weeks for proper kicks.
Whats your dr's plan of care for you now?
xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Glad to hear you re doing well even going through this phase...both nik and nat would and still go through difficult phases that will leave me drained but then they go very easy for some time and then there we go again! But as they grow older the easy part become longer so hang in there girl!

Mossip- congratulations hun!!!! I have a su but my bump was totallu lopsided with ds. It was nornal with dd! Dont worry and enjoy your pg! A h&h 9 months!


----------



## mossip

sbl said:


> I really hope everything goes smoothly for you hun. My UU gave me no pregnancy complication except ptl at 35 weeks and breech baby.
> I was 17 weeks when I started feeling movements and 20 weeks for proper kicks.
> Whats your dr's plan of care for you now?
> xx

All I know at the mo is that ill be closely monitored and will be booked in for a section at 37 weeks!! I suppose it could all change though :) xxx


----------



## sbl

Just go with the flow. In my experience uterine anomaly pregnancy are so varied. Not everyone has a complicated pregnancy from having one. As many of the ladies on here can vouch for.
How are you feeling?
xx


----------



## mossip

I'm not to bad :). Only been sick once and the tiredness and sore boobs omg!! I don't know how I got through today :haha: xxx


----------



## sbl

Ah sick is good!!
When I had my mc I wasn't sick and I knew something was up! Then when I got pregnant with lo I got Hyperemesis!! Sick all day every day, in and out of hospital for 17 weeks!
My boobs killed when I was pregnant too. Its hard work making babies :winkwink:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mossip - I'm not entirely sure what shape uterus I have, but they told me she was growing in the left side and my bump is lopsided. Not enough really for others to notice, but she sticks wayyyy out to one side and not at all on the other. It's kind of funny to me but strange that she can be so off center. Good luck with your pregnancy :)

As for me my lo has finally gone head down! I didn't think it was going to happen for me but I'm so happy it finally did. I really didn't want a.section.


----------



## chistiana

Great news lightbright!!!


----------



## tiffuhknee

chistiana said:


> Welcome to all new ladies!!
> 
> Tiff- please please please get your doc to sign you off. Getting too tored was what started my bleedings every single time abd even though i did get my happy ending i had to stay on strict bed rest for a very very long time. I know it s your job and you probably need it and therefore cant tell them to sod off but you cant be getting too tired especially if what you ve been feeling are contractions. Also, i dont mean to scare you but if they are indeed contractions i d ask your doc for a cl measurement just to be on the safe side. Sorry for being a downer just want you and bub to be sound and safe.
> 
> Mossip- sorry but what is EC? Glad your follies are there waiting, good luck!!
> 
> Sbl- ooooowwww such a sweetheart! I always type on my phone so i cant upload any pics but i ll definitely try to asap! Glad your sis is doing great!!! Is eva walking crab style all around? I cant believe she ll be 1 in 3 months!!
> 
> Afu- things are nice and relaxed our way, been to skopelos island for a week and off to patmos for another 2 so we re chilling. Ow needed to ask you ladies that have had your 1st pp period...was it all wacky?? I just got mine after 25 months and it lasted for 1 day. Wth??


Sorry to be getting back to you so late but thank you. I get my CL measured every two to three weeks. I am feeling a bit better less crampy but I am just so so tired all the time now. Plus we moved further away from my job and I wake up at 2:30 to get to work on time. Granted its only two days a week it is too much. If I don't work then I can't pay my bills :(.


----------



## chistiana

I m really sorry hun...i know the situation is very difficult...just try to put your legs up whenever you can. Have the tightenings subsided?


----------



## mossip

Hi lovelies :). I've got my 7 week scan on Friday and I'm really nervous :/ I've started to get some pma back but with the wedding next week I don't know how I'll cope if its bad news :/ xxx


----------



## chistiana

It wont be bad news hun, everything s gonna be great! I ll be thinking of you :)


----------



## tiffuhknee

The tightnings have stopped and so have the cramps, I know my bubs is ahead of schedual I think it was really round ligament pain. Work still sucks though lol.


----------



## mossip

Hi I had my 7 weeks scan today. Baby has a heartbeat but is measuring small so I have to go back next week for another scan. Did anyone else have this? Just a little worried xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hey mossip, i wouldnt worry, ds always measures 2 weeks behind and dd always measured 1 week behind. Some kids are just smaller than other and in our case this is not bad. Ds weighted a mere 2340gr at birth and dd 2180gr. They re both healthy overactive tasmanian devils! During my scans when i was worried cause we were always 1-2 weeks behind my doc would always tell me i should be happy cause my kids wont have a huge belly (joking)! Dont worry hun and congrats!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Just a quick update to say baby Violeta was born last Friday 30th August. I was induced at 37+4 and we ended up delivering her by c-section. The irony of all of this is that my BU had nothing to do with it.....I ended up with something called cholestasis (liver problem related to pregnancy). All that worry and then the least expected thing crops up. Anyway it was fine....c-section rocked. 

She's gorgeous and we are now at home happily having cuddles.

Thanks for all of your advice in the past months, ladies. You have been a great help.


----------



## chistiana

CONRADULATIONS DIME! Well done mom, i m sure YOU rocked the section! Enjoy your bundle!!!


----------



## sbl

Congratulations Dime!
Well done and welcome baby Violeta :hugs:


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hey ladies good news it is my V-day today!! :). Also I went to see my specalist on Wednesday for a cervix measurment and it is looking great at 3.67 cm, so still long and closed!! Now in read of an appoinment and US every two weeks it has been moved to every four weeks :). He said things are looking great I'm so happy and relieved.


----------



## chistiana

Well done tiff, your cl is great for 24weeks! HAPPY V DAY btw!!


----------



## sbl

Thats great tiff!
Happy V-day!!
xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

Thank you ladies it is so great I feel like a million bucks right now (apart from the sciatica) lol.


----------



## sbl

:hi:
Hi girlys!

How's everyone doing?

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun!!! We re good here, nik started nursery and i started work so nat is staying with granny! Working isnt that bad, i do miss both of them so much but they re both happy when i get home and i m back at 15:30 so that aint very bad! Nat has done huge leaps, she started speaking quite a lot and is into everything! Nik had a couple of "i m not going to school days" but he s settling in well! 
How are all you ladies and babies doing??


----------



## kla1027

Hi ladies. I'm new here and recently diagnosed with a UU. I found out the same day that I learned that I am pregnant with my first. I'm hoping some of you fellow unicorns or those with other UAs can answer a few questions...

How often were you monitored? My RE told me I will be treated as high risk, but I haven't been to a MFM specialist yet. I am 4w5d.

Did anyone have a cerclage? What was your experience with it? I am considering a TAC at 10-14 weeks as I don't want to risk anything. Thoughts?

Did you go on bedrest? If so, at how many weeks?

Anything else you did or didn't do that you'd recommend?

Thanks or sharing!


----------



## sbl

kla1027 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new here and recently diagnosed with a UU. I found out the same day that I learned that I am pregnant with my first. I'm hoping some of you fellow unicorns or those with other UAs can answer a few questions...
> 
> How often were you monitored? My RE told me I will be treated as high risk, but I haven't been to a MFM specialist yet. I am 4w5d.
> 
> Did anyone have a cerclage? What was your experience with it? I am considering a TAC at 10-14 weeks as I don't want to risk anything. Thoughts?
> 
> Did you go on bedrest? If so, at how many weeks?
> 
> Anything else you did or didn't do that you'd recommend?
> 
> Thanks or sharing!

Hi! :flower:

I have a UU. I did not see a high risk ob as I displayed no problems until I went into labour at 35 weeks.
I didn't have a cerclage and my cervix was always perfect for gestation.
No bedrest for me but I did avoid doing anything strenous and sex was absolutely out of the question.
I went into labour at home at bang on 35 weeks. I had my baby girl via c section due to her being breech (one of the top complications of UU) weighing 5lbs 1oz. 
She spent 2 weeks in SCBU due to her being preemie and a slow feeder.
She is now a happy healthy 21lb 10 month old. 

My top bit of advice?
DONT GOOGLE!!!
It will always through back at you the worst case scenario.
Google is not your friend.

I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly.
H&H 9 months.
xx
:hugs:


----------



## kla1027

Thank you sbl! I really appreciate you sharing your experience. Did you know you had a UU before you delivered or did you find out during c-section?

P.S. your little one is just adorable


----------



## sbl

They thought I had quite a severe bicornuate or septate. I think its quite difficult to tell until they go in and see for themselves.
Its quite common for it to misdiagnosed. 
Chistiana the op of this thread thought she had BU but after her section found out she had a SU. 
Thank you very much! She's my little miracle. 
Do you have a rudimentary horn? 
Are you right or left sided UU?


----------



## kla1027

Needless to say I was quite surprised, having never heard of such an abnormality. I am left sided, no rudimentary horn. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well. So far so good. First ultrasound is next Thursday!


----------



## chistiana

Hi kla, welcome!!! I had a cerclage put in at 17 weeks because of severe bleeding from 13w. I was on bed rest from 13w until 35+2 when i gave birth to my dd. the cerclage was no big deal to be honest. And the bed rest seemed daunting in the beginning but it wasnt that bad when i looked back after i had dd! I dont knOw what taking the cerclage out feels cause i ended up having a c section so they removed it after. I wish you a h&h 9 months and anything you need to ask we re all here! And i totally agree with sbl...google is evil!


----------



## kla1027

Thanks Christiana! What kind of cerclage did you have? Was it transabdominal? 

My doctor is recommending I consider proactive cerclage but from what I've read online I've never seen it indicated unless there is documented IC to warrant it. I still need to have a consult with the specialist who would do it.

Also, I'm sorry to see you have two angel babies. We're they related to UU or not?


----------



## chistiana

i m not sure what my cerclage was but it was the normal one, the one they insert from down under??? I did not get a cerclage with my son but then i had 2 mcs and 2 d&c s so my cervix weakened a lot hence the cerclage at my 4th pregnancy. I have a su and yes my two angels were related to the shape of my uterus. unfortunately with su if the placenta attaches to the septum the blood circulation is not good and risk for mc is very high. We were unlucky those two times in that it attached in the middle. I dont think its the same with uu though since the uterus even though is only half it is still all muscle (the septum is like a membrane so it doesnt receive much blood). 
On a more positive note and as you might read many reassuring stories in here i had a perfect pregnancy with my son, worked and did everything i used to up to the day i gave birth at 38+4. And it was a normal vaginal birth even though evil google swears all bu babies are breech! :)


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Welcome kla! I agree with what they've said - don't Google!! I've had a perfect pregnancy with my bu and actually today its my due date! No signs of labor yet, although its only 4am. Going to do lots of walking ttodayand prob bounce on my ball as well. Considering we are at risk for preterm labor, the thought of being overdue seems to be a strange reality now! 
Good luck with your pregnancy. We have so many success storieson here :)


----------



## sbl

Litebright!!
Happy due date :) 
Hoping you don't go to far over.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## chistiana

Oooo litebright that s great!!! Happy due day hun hope bub arrives safely soon!!


----------



## j_1983

Hey ladies!!! I feel horrible I haven't been on more lately as Brooklyn is just sooo much work and doesn't give me a moment to relax. On top of it I may be moving cross the border (to the U.S) so getting nervous about that idea. 

As hard and trying as the pregnancy was, I find myself missing being pregnant and can't wait to start trying again next summer lol...
How have you ladies been?? i miss hearing from you all and still read all the posts on Brooklyn's midnight feed . 

Question, did any of you co sleep? I did and got Brooklyn into her own bed for a while which was great but after her first two teeth came in 3 weeks ago and got her 6moth shots she became such a handful and ended up back in our bed and we can't get her into her crib again :(. 


Lots of love to u all!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hi j! So great to hear you and brooklyn are doing good! Brooklyn sounds a lit like nat! We coslept for a whole year (shehad a crib but rarely slept in there) and i finally got her to sleep in her room when she turned 1 after we git them a bunk bed! She still wakes up at night but we go to her and as i m writing i m laying next to her in her bed! Dont worry too much about things like these, they will eventually fall into place sooner or later and you will miss her cuddling next to you!


----------



## phaedypants

Hi Everyone;
I am new to this forum thing. I was diagnosed with a bi-cornuate uterus after a miscarriage October 2012. We have been trying since then, with no luck. 
I will soon be turning 37, and I know that anxiety and depression only make my chances of conceiving less, but I am in need of some hope. It's nice to see that most of the older posts from women with BU or women TTC for a long while usually have a nice profile picture with the longed for baby in arms... That's the kind of thing I'm on here for.


----------



## chistiana

Phaedylants welcome!! I know saying not to worry doesnt really help but still...dont worry! I was told at 23 i d never have kids... I ve been pg 4 times and have 2 beautiful kids! Yes bu has risks, yes it s difficult but if you read through the thread you ll see that the majority here have had a happy ending! If you have any questions we re all here!


----------



## j_1983

phaedypants said:


> Hi Everyone;
> I am new to this forum thing. I was diagnosed with a bi-cornuate uterus after a miscarriage October 2012. We have been trying since then, with no luck.
> I will soon be turning 37, and I know that anxiety and depression only make my chances of conceiving less, but I am in need of some hope. It's nice to see that most of the older posts from women with BU or women TTC for a long while usually have a nice profile picture with the longed for baby in arms... That's the kind of thing I'm on here for.





Welcome to the group! As a fellow bu lady, worry will always be there but jut know that your time will come and you get pregnant and have a beautiful baby. The odds ate always against us with uterine anomalies but just know so many of us have happy ending even though the road was a bumpy one. I have a full bu and gave birth via c section 6 months ago so don't lose hope!! We're all here for support!!


----------



## sbl

:hi: girls!

Sorry I've not been great at updating of late. So very busy!!!

How are you all?

Hi to the new ladies!!! :flower:

Everything is good here. We're just back from a long weekend in Barcelona. It was lovely to get away for some couple time but I missed my little puddins so much. 
Drank lots of :wine: & :beer: and suffering for it now as I've picked up a dreaded airplane cold!!
I dont know if there is such a thing but I always seem to get a cold after I've been flying. :dohh:

Eva is doing great, crawling, pulling up and starting to get very very clever!!!

Only a a few weeks to her 1st birthday!:cake: I can't believe the time has gone so quickly!!
Lots of planning a preparation for that and xmas!!

My own bday is in 2 weeks so I'm looking forward to that too.

Hope everyone is doing good.
Update me!!

J- Omg how big is Brooklyn getting!!!

Chistiana- How are Nik and Nat settling since you went back to work?
How are you finding being back?

:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl! OMG i cant believe eva will be 1 soon, it seems like you gave birth only very few months ago!!! And how jealous could i be about your trip ;) i love barcelona it s so romantic!! What are you planning for your bday? Is this going to be the first with eva around right?? Precious!!

Nik and nat are doing just fine! Nik isnt too happy about nursery anymore but he s being dutyfull even though he does act out a lot lately! Nat on the other hand is perfectly content with being pampered and spoilled rotten by the grandparents! I still miss them a lot when i m at school (work) but i enjoy my job and dont mind the extra money lol!!! Natalia has transformed to a very happy independent toddler but i think that as she oozes her way into everyone's hearts nik is kind of silently suffering so i try to be extra attentive with him!

How s everyone else doing? Littlemama i ve been thinking of you hun, how have things been?


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hello ladies I have a quick question. My bubs is literally sitting on my cervix at 28 weeks. His head is in the left horn and is feet are in my right hip and bum is on my cervix. Do you ladies think he will turn head down? Have any of you had a bub so low? He kicks my pubic area and my hips so much.


----------



## sbl

Its hard to say tiff.
Eva was low like that she kicked the crap out of my cervix and boy did it hurt. How long has he been in that position?


----------



## tiffuhknee

sbl said:


> Its hard to say tiff.
> Eva was low like that she kicked the crap out of my cervix and boy did it hurt. How long has he been in that position?

He has been in this possition for as long as I can remember. Before he was kicking my cervix, nos that he is bigger he is sitting on it. I say he has been like this sitting sense 20 weeks so 8 weeks.


----------



## sbl

Yeah Eva stayed in the same position from about 20 weeks. She was never head down. Always transverse and then breech. 
I would say dont give up on him turning just yet. You've still got some time. If not are they offering you an ECV or just going ahead with a section?


----------



## mossip

Hi ladies just popping in with an update. I sadly lost little Willow on Sunday night but we won't be beaten and are gonna go ahead with our last ivf next year! 
I hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## sbl

Mossip again I am so sorry.
Remember that most of us UA ladies here have had a loss and we are still here for you.
Losses are such a terrible part of having a UA. 

I dont know if its available where you are but here in Ireland believe they have come up with a new technique they are using during IVF. Apparently they odds of a preganncy rising dramatically!
I will find some info on it for you.

I know its still very soon but have they said they think your UU is the issue?

:hugs: and remember we are all here if you need anything.
xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

sbl said:


> Yeah Eva stayed in the same position from about 20 weeks. She was never head down. Always transverse and then breech.
> I would say dont give up on him turning just yet. You've still got some time. If not are they offering you an ECV or just going ahead with a section?

If he doesn't turn I just want to go ahead with the section. But do they schedual it or wait for labor to start?


----------



## sbl

They scheduled mine for 38 weeks but I didn't make it that far. 
I went into labour at home at 35 weeks. I didn't realise I was in labour just had some bad pains nothing major though.
I was 8cm when I got to the hospital.
Have you had any ptl symptoms?


----------



## tiffuhknee

Nope everything has been very smooth so far. My cervix was long and closed on Wednesday. I don't know why but I have feeling he is going to come early at 34 weeks. Idk why I feel this it must just be my mind being all crazy lol.


----------



## sbl

Well I always said I'd go at 35 weeks and I went bang on the day. Don't be thinking like that though.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Oh man that is crazy. I don't want to think like that but it is just a strong feeling like a sixth sense haha.


----------



## sbl

I even said to Dh on the Friday that we'd be parents by the end of the weekend. I had her at 11.25pm on the Sunday.


----------



## mossip

Does anyone know if Fallopian can swing over? I heard that they can but not sure? I'm missing my right tube but my right ovary is the best one. We are gonna try naturally until the ivf but if it's my right side I'm not sure if we stand a chance? 
Sorry if it's a stupid question. It just popped into my head :haha: xxx


----------



## tiffuhknee

sbl said:


> I even said to Dh on the Friday that we'd be parents by the end of the weekend. I had her at 11.25pm on the Sunday.

Omg that is hilarious, somehow you just knew.


----------



## chistiana

Mossip i m so sorry...i really hope you get some answers soon. I really have no clue about swaping the fallopians, sorry. As sbl said most of us have gone through loss(es) but we made it in the end so chin up. We re always here!

Tif- nat used to kick the hell out of my cervix. I was in agony. I ve said this before but here...nat was feet down until week 26 or 27 i dont remember then went head down and then turned again feet down at 35 weeks right before labor. So yes plenty of time to turn!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Mossip so sorry for your loss <3

Tiff my lo was transverse until 36 weeks I believe. I didn't think she was evergoing to turn bbut I was wrong! I also thought she was going to come early but I went 6 days overdue!

Here's a feel good happy beginning ( I hate saying ending because really its just begun).
]I had my beautiful daughter Ari Michelle on October 4th at 11:10 am after 45 min of pushing but 41 hours of labor! I labored at home until friday morning at 7. By the time I got to the hospital I was 5 cm and an hour later I was 9cm.I wanted to have an all natural birth and I was successful in that. It was verydifficult and at the end I wanted to give up. I was beyond exhausted having not slept at all in two days. The nurses and midwives kept telling me what a great delivery i had but my oh my was that pain excruciating! I'm so in love with my little girl. the pain nights, and sore nipples are all worth it.
I really had overall an excellent pregnancy with no real complications. Hopefully you ladies get your healthy babies, rainbow babies, and happily ever afters :)


----------



## kla1027

Hi ladies. Just a quick update from me. I had my second ultrasound today at 6w6d and everything was perfect. I am measuring right on schedule and we saw the hb, 125 bpm. It was an amazing feeling!

I hope everyone here is doing well with your pregnancies and little ones. 

Mossip, my RE told me that even if a working ovary is not connected to a tube, the egg can still be released and be 'swept up' (her words) by the other tube and can still result in pregnancy. She said the odds are lower than normal but that she has seen in happen before.


----------



## chistiana

CONGRATULATIONS lightbright!!! Well done hun, wow that was a long labor but you did it!!! Enjoy your beautiful daughter!!

Kla- great to hear everythings going great!!


----------



## sbl

Litebright - Congratulations on your little girl :) 
Delighted everything went so smoothly for you.

kla- Glad to hear all is going well. :flower:


----------



## tiffuhknee

chistiana said:


> Mossip i m so sorry...i really hope you get some answers soon. I really have no clue about swaping the fallopians, sorry. As sbl said most of us have gone through loss(es) but we made it in the end so chin up. We re always here!
> 
> Tif- nat used to kick the hell out of my cervix. I was in agony. I ve said this before but here...nat was feet down until week 26 or 27 i dont remember then went head down and then turned again feet down at 35 weeks right before labor. So yes plenty of time to turn!!

He just seems so unbelivably comfy in there haha. He doesn't kick my cervix much more my hips than anything. I just wish we could see what these babies are going to do so we can plan it better lol. I'm in the third Tri now so now its a lets wait and see what baby Zaiden does.


----------



## kla1027

Hi ladies. I am 7.5 weeks and started having brown spotting and cramping today. I saw the hb a week ago and everything looked great. But this the first time I've seen blood since I've been pregnant so naturally I am really worried. It's not a ton and isn't very heavy but it's been there constantly for the past 5 hours. 

I have a scan tomorrow to check everything out but could really use some replies in the meantime. Anyone else had this??? Is it normal???


----------



## chistiana

Kla the title of this thread originally was bicornuate uterus and bleeding at 13 weeks! I started bleeding bright red full flow at 13 weeks with my daughter and continued (sometimes spotting sometimes red sometimes brown) until week 17! It s quite normal especiallu with bu (i dont remember do you have bu or uu?) as the other side of the uterus doesnt know you re pregnant and tries to shed. I really hope its nothing worrying and your doc puts your mind at ease. In the meantime stay in bed and only get up for toilet break if you can.


----------



## kla1027

Hi. I am back from the doctor and all is fine. The spotting is unexplained but is old blood. They said the blood flow to the whole area esp cervix is much higher than normal and some often clots and breaks off later. Baby is measuring right on for 7w5d and hb is up to 160bpm. I got nausea medication today too since I've been so sick. Fingers crossed all continues to go well.


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayyyy kla that is great news!! I was positive it would be!


----------



## j_1983

Litebright- congrats!!!!! so happy to hear another great success story!

Kla- happy to hear to everything is alright, I had a bleed at the same time with my pre4gnancy but turned out it was a twin I lost on the other side. I know I was put on progesterone to prevent any b;leeding and build up the uterine lining to prevent any formn of bleeding and was put on baby aspirin later on to keep good blood flow...maybe something to mention to your doc.

C-how r the kids..and hows work
I have to go back to work in march :( but hoping to get preg again next summer so then ill be on preventative leave and be off again which is fine by me lol


----------



## chistiana

Hahahaha j that s a plan!!!! Kids are fine always snifly witht his kind of weather and nursery but fine! And work is a challenge but i like working with kids it makes me feel i m one of them!!! Hows bubs? When will she be one?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! I forgot about this thread until I just came across it again :) I was diagnosed with a unicornuate uterus in June 2011 after I had 2 IVF cycles, one with a mmc. I had to get a fibroid removed after the mmc and low and behold at the lap surgery dr discovered I have a left UU.. I have 2 ovaries, 2 kidneys, and dr says my uterus "looks like a normal uterus" otherwise, in relation to size. He removed the right functional horn and Fallopian tube. I am now almost 17 weeks pregnant after experiencing another mc and a few more IVF cycles. I would love to hear about some who had babies and how their pregnancies went. I am due for my anatomy scan next week and will start having routine cervical length measurements. My dr said I did not need a cerclage although I am worried I should have pushed the issue more as my RE said I may need one. I have been having uterine tightening on/off since week 12 and some uterine hardening but I think its to early for BH. It just makes me worry due to the risk of preterm labor. I am already delivering by c-section between 36/37 weeks b/c of the UU and surgeries. I am on progesterone tablets twice daily to reduce the risk but will ask about the progesterone shots at my appt.


----------



## chistiana

Hi mobaby! Great to have you back! Wow i read your story and i must admit you ve been through so much! But you seem like you have the right attitude there! We have many uu success stories in thus thread! I have a su so not sure i can help as much but i wanted to welcome you and tell you that even though i have a severe septum according to my doc i have 2 perfectly healthy babies! I did have to have a cerclage with dd, stayed on strict bedrest from week 13 to the end and had her at 35 weeks but i feel it was just meant to be like this as i had a perfect full term pg with my ds! Ow and that i also had bh veeery early on so i really dont think you should worry! You re being closely monitored so relax as much as you can and enjoy your pg! We re here fir ant question and would love to hear your updates!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks Christina!! Yes been through a lot but none of the will matter when I meet this little baby in March!! :)


----------



## chistiana

You can say that twice!!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Alright ladies on Friday I had not felt bubs for 24 hours, being 30 weeks I got worried and went to Winnie Palmer, they hooked me up to the monitor Zaiden was just fine but apparently I was having contractions (that I did not feel) they gave me medacine and they stopped. Now though I have been having contractions here and there throughout the day. No leaking or spotting. Do you all think he will stay in there. I do have a bicrnuate uterus so I am worried he is trying to make an early entrance.


----------



## chistiana

Ow tiff i m so sorry about your scare. It s really hard to say what will happen..did they give you medication to continue using when you feel the contractions coming? I can only tell you from my experience..i kept having contractions from veeery early on and they were everyday but i was taking yutopar (meds to stop contractions) from week 13 to week 35 (when dd decided to make an entrance!). Did your doc advice you to rest maybe a lil bit more? And drink lots of water..helps stop contractions. I really hope your bub stays put for a while longer and to be honest i kind of think contractions at this stage are normal as long as they are not too intense or constant. Keep us updated and try not to worry too much about it. Ow and also...did you have an us? Did your baby have a lot of water around it if you did?


----------



## sbl

Sorry I can't be of any help tiff I had no experience of contractions until I went into labour at 35 weeks. 
As chistiana has said maybe they can give you something long term to help?
I was told to drink lots of water and I did rest as much as possible. Towards the end I hardly did anything at all so as to not put any undue strain on my body.

I hope bubs stays put for another few weeks hun.
xx


----------



## tiffuhknee

No I didn't have an US, he was responding so well on the monitor I guess they didn't find it necessary. I have a follow up appointment on Friday morning with my doctor. I really hope that he does an US even if it is just to check fluids and placenta function. Cause his movements seem less and not as strong. I also was not given any medication to keep taking :(. I really just hope my bub stays put for a little bit longer.


----------



## tiffuhknee

sbl said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help tiff I had no experience of contractions until I went into labour at 35 weeks.
> As chistiana has said maybe they can give you something long term to help?
> I was told to drink lots of water and I did rest as much as possible. Towards the end I hardly did anything at all so as to not put any undue strain on my body.
> 
> I hope bubs stays put for another few weeks hun.
> xx

Thank you, I find I get menstural like cramps if I walk around too much. Not sure if thisbis related though.


----------



## chistiana

Tiff i only asked about the us because my doc could always tell if bubs was getting squashed by how much water he/she still had around. Kicking getting weaker is normal towards the end as they run out of space but it could also be as simple as bubs having a few quiet days...i was in and out of l&d a few times with natalia as she kept being super quiet and got me all stressed out! Stay in bed for a few days, put your feet up, drink up and tell bubba to stay put! I m sure scares like this happen all the time to most women.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Well on my last US on the 9th his fluid levels were perfect so I am sure that's not an issue now that I think about it. Yea he is probably just running out of room a lot faster due to the BU.


----------



## chistiana

That said my son had run out of space very early on but went on to 38w4d


----------



## tiffuhknee

That is good to know, I want my bubba to cook as long as possible :).


----------



## phaedypants

sbl said:


> Its hard to say tiff.
> Eva was low like that she kicked the crap out of my cervix and boy did it hurt. How long has he been in that position?

It is so exciting for me to see your post--and that it took 2.5 years to conceive Eva! This gives me so much hope. I hate the term "infertility." I hit that medical marker this past month, and it just felt like the most devastating blow. 

Thanks for the hope!


----------



## sbl

phaedypants said:


> sbl said:
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> It is so exciting for me to see your post--and that it took 2.5 years to conceive Eva! This gives me so much hope. I hate the term "infertility." I hit that medical marker this past month, and it just felt like the most devastating blow.
> 
> Thanks for the hope!
> 
> Ah I'm glad my post has given you hope hun.
> Is there a reason for you not conceiving?
> Don't give up hope. My aunt was trying for 15 years and then she went on to have two babies.
> Miracles happen
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## j_1983

TIFF- I was on meds also from week 18. Or so till the end cause of contractions. I was told by my osteopath that the reason lots of women with bu's have this is cause half ur uterus is already expanded as much as. It's supposed to. with normal people they have a normal uterus to stretch double the size at 4oweeks so makes sense that half of it would be "ready to give birth at the halfway mark of around 20 weeks. 

Also menstrual cramps r normal during pregnancy especially for bu ladies according g to my high risk doc. 


Good luck and I'm sure everything g will go just perfectly!!! Send lots of love to all you ladies!!!!!!

Here's a. Pic of Brooklyn on Halloween dressed as a bunny!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chistiana

ooowwwww absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls! :hugs:

How is everybody? 

J- Brooklyn is soooo cute!! What an adorable pic.

Chistiana- How are you and the kids? How's work going?

Tiff- How's that bubba cooking?

Well Eva is has hit the big 1 year old!
I can't believe how quickly this past year has gone. It truly has been brilliant.
She's starting to walk and talk now. I mean where did my little baby go?? :haha:
Its amazing seeing her little personality shine. 

Here's a pic of Eva on her big day!

Hope you all are doing great.

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







eva birthday 5.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chistiana

Oowww sbl eva is just the perfect mini princess! Happy birthday!!! She seems such a happy baby!!!

We re doing well, nik is well settled at nursery and natalia is just basically bossing everyone around. She s the youngest of all cousins and the only girl and yet everyone just follows her around running errands for her!!!
Work is good, i m really enjoying it tbh and the 3 weeks x mas holidays are a bliss!!!

How s everyone else doing??


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hey ladies sorry I have been so absent after my previous post I just figured out how to subscribe to a thread so now I know when a reply is posted. Well bubs is doing well, I am 35 weeks 4 days, baby is still breech and he has dropped. I am still getting the cramps in my back and period area. I am ready for him but want him to stay put a little longer. I don't think he is going to turn :(, he has till Monday and if not C-section it is.


----------



## chistiana

Hey tiff! Ow well hun i know a c section is not ideal but go back and imagine someone telling you you d have no complications with the pg, you d have a perfectly healthy bunddle only you d have to deliver via c section... You would have taken the deal hands down right?? Of course he might turn by monday, nat turned at 35weeks so you never really know and who knows maybe bub is comfy in there and will use all the time to be ready and he could turn later on... Why is it only until monday and then c section? Why not just go by whenever he s ready and when the time come see and decide? Am i making any sense???
Anyway what matters is you ve made it so far, well done hun, another great story.. We re waiting for the happy arrival of your baby but not just yet!! :)


----------



## tiffuhknee

I am not sure I guess because by Monday I will be 36 weeks 2 days and they want to schedule the section for 39 weeks which would be two and a half weeks later. I guess they don't want to run the risk of an emergency C-section, which honestly to me I would rather know for sure so I can prepare mentally for the procedure. I don't mind how he arrives just that he gets here safely is all that matters to me. I already feel blessed that he has done so well given the anomoly.


----------



## chistiana

That s the attitude to go with girl!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I had the choice but dr gives me no choice but but section at 37 weeks due to my uu and previous surgeries :(

I have been having tightening and hardening for several weeks so at my last appt I told my ob... Everything checked out fine (cervix length was 3.4-3.5, no funneling, baby with normal growth and measuring ahead) but he was concerned somewhat as it's early for BH which he said that's what I was having. I am already on high dose progesterone twice daily but may be switch to the shot if things aren't calming down. I now have to go every 2 weeks (next appt dec 11) b/c of my symptoms. I noticed when I work it's worse. Since I just had several days off due to the holidays it has been so much better. I'll relay that info to my dr. Hopefully he doesn't take me out of work but I'm already on the lowest duty stuff and still have it. We will see. I really don't want to be out of work until baby comes but if that's what it takes.


----------



## chistiana

Mobaby dont worry hun, i m sure your doc knows best based on your history. Now re the BH i got them as early as 20 weeks with dd, with your cervical length i m sure it s not to be concerned! How about you try to stay another couple of weeks off work until v day and then slowly go back? Could you do that?


----------



## MoBaby

No I can't do that unfortunately. I work in Healthcare and since I'm a provider it's essential I be at work. If my dr writes me out it's another story. I've been having these since 12 weeks! So super early. I'm trying to be on my feet at least as possible but working in a hospital it's nearly impossible. I'm sure I'll make it to vday no problem. Dr not too overly concerned just yet so hopefully all is fine.


----------



## chistiana

Good! Your doctor knows best exactly what s going on! And to have such great cl means the bh are not really doing anything, just teaching your uterus what it will need to do in about 17 or so weeks!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I only have a little over 14 wks! Delivering at 37 wks.. Not long!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Mobaby: Don't worry is baby is measuring well and your CL is good just take it easy. I had and still have lots of BH that started very early on like you, and I am currently approaching 36 weeks. I am sure all will be well just keep us updated.

Chistiana: Yes I am being nothing but positive now thathe worry of an early birth has passed because if he were to be born now he would have little to no complications. I have luckilyhad a very easy pregnancy despite my septum so I feel so blessed that I know however he gets here is exactly how it is ment to be :).


----------



## j_1983

C- glad to hear the little ones are doing well"!!! They must esker ited for Christmas!!!! Pinot sure how the weather is where u are but herein old and snowy :(


TIFF- you've made it so far that's amazing, soon you'll have your little one bundled up in your arms!

Mo- your more than half way done and that's amazing!! 

I know my pregnancy was so stressful but I'm so excited to start trying again next summer to give Brooklyn a brother or sister! Miss feeling the kicks and seeing my tummy move around! 

Anyone doing anything special for the holidays? I'm planning a trip with the hubby to go down south ( Dominican Republic) for a week in February right before I go back to work :(. 

Snl -she's beAutiful!!!! So cutein that pic


----------



## tiffuhknee

Well I had my appointment today with my specalist and to no surprise my bubs is still breech, I am 36 weeks and 3 days so he is not expecting him to turn and the US tech even said wow baby is just about out of room. Well they want to schedual the section for 39 weeks such would be the 27th of this month but my doctor won't be back in town till the 3rd of Jan. Now I am freaking out about when I will have the section got excited to only have about two weeks left to find out that now I have to wait almost four more weeks. And I would rather have a schedualed csection than an emergency one because I went into labor.


----------



## chistiana

J we seems to forget very easily!! I definitely want another baby very soon, hubby keeps saying "but you had such a difficult pg" but i d do it again in no second!! Ow and i m so jealous of your holidays!!! We re not doing anything special, maybe just going up in the mountains to see some snow and let the kids go wild!!!

Tiff- wow 39 weeks!!! You re alsmost there hun, dont get stressed, i m sure your doc has a back up plan if you go in labor sooner than what he schedules??


----------



## tiffuhknee

I just don't want to go into labor at all not with my son being breech and knowing the complications and how dangerous it can be. I know lots of women deliver breech babies just fine but even if only 3 out of 100 die I don't want that to be my son. I know I sound like a worry wart but I want him out at 39 weeks not to wait till 40 because my doctor is going to be out of town. If he was medically advising me to go to 40 then fine but my specalist said to get him out by 39 weeks so I am worried about my sons safety at this point :/.


----------



## chistiana

I m so sorry hun, does your doc have someone he works with that can deliver you at 39 weeks? Talk to him, it s your right, this is the most important moment of your life up till now, you should feel safe and comfortable with it.


----------



## sbl

Tiff- I went into labour with lo and she was breech infact I was at 8cm before I got to the hospital and everything was fine so try not to worry.
I definitely think you should be delivered at 38/39 weeks though as my Dr. just told me women with a uterine anomaly should not be allowed to go to full term and after 36 weeks should be monitored regularly to make sure everything is ok with baby.


----------



## MoBaby

TIFF id be concerned as well. Can a partner not do the section earlier? Seems risky waiting that long.


----------



## tiffuhknee

I guess not I mean I am just so irritated and he seems to not care at all they are already sending the paperwork over to get the time for the section. Should I call and ask him if he has a partner that can do it?


----------



## MoBaby

I would call :)

I had an OB appt today. All was okay not great. I am funneling some (1.1cm) but I have plenty of cervix below (total cervix length 3.4-3.7 cm with 2.3 at least below the funneling) the funneling so no need to intervene right now. But I get to go in weekly now to check on things. The tightening has continued. As of now I can work normal hours but if any changes then I am out of work. I am worried sick now and hoping this baby stays put for many many more weeks (at least 10 more :) )


----------



## tiffuhknee

I called and apparently my doctor can not schedual the appointment with the on call docotr for when he is gone. He is only there if anyone goes into labor while he is away. 

I hope your baby stays put hun. Good to know the tightnings have gone away. Just take it easy when you can.


----------



## chistiana

Mobaby- your cl is still very good hun, i really wouldnt worry, especially as you ll be so closely monitored.

Tiff- i really dont think they re taking you seriously... I m not saying you are at risk but you should be closely monitored after 37 weeks...demand to at least see someone every week while your doc is away


----------



## tiffuhknee

My specalist is no longer seeing me my last appointment with him was on Monday. I am so over my doctor because he just does not care. And now I am going to vent for one min because I really have no one to talk to. I do not live with my baby's father he lives two hours away and lately he has been doing anything and everything to put me down. Today he basically called me easy and making it seem like I sleep around and I don't. He has no consideration for the anxiety he is causing me right now. Then he said he was no longer talking to me and that he was done, and when I did not fight for it because I wanted the situation to calm down he showed no intrest in even being aware that his son was being born (not today I asked him if he wanted me to inform him if I went into labor) he brushed it off and said why should he fight to know if I didn't fight when he said he was done. I don't think it is fare for my son or myself and idk what to do anymore. It is just too much. This pregnancy has been so stressful and this last month has made me feel like such a failure.


----------



## chistiana

Oowww babe please please please dont feel like this. You are definitely not a failure, you have done so well with all this stress and bullshit, you and your son dont deserve any of this. I dont know how you feel about the fob but you should not have to put up with any of this. You are about to have your and his bany and if he feels it s fair to say all these things then the hell with him. If he doesnt want to be there when you deliver it s his bad, he ll miss out. It may be that he is getting too anxious about the baby coming but tell him to vent to someone else, not you. Just know that you can do it whatever way you choose to..whether it s with the fob or on your own, you can do it cause you re strong and you re a mom. And go shout at that stupid doctor of your...demand what is best for you and your son. I really wish i was there to give you a big hug.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Last night he texted me and told me I was a lying piece of shit who had no morals values or self worth and that he hopes someone is around to teach my son those things so he doesn't end up like me. I mean I just do not know what I did to desurve such harsh treatment. I called the doctor multiple times and all he keeps saying is I can't schedual a surgery with the on call doctor. I am like great enjoy your vacation jerk. I know they need a break but I think my son desurves to have the treatment he desurves as well. What gets me is my specalist said he needs to schedual it for 39 weeks and he goes off and makes it on my actual due date. I am so over it.


----------



## chistiana

OMG what an ass.. And that goes for both! Ok seriously i know this is very difficult to decide right now but do not let anyone treat you like this. The fob is a complete ass and if he cant respect the woman he has a baby with then he does not deserve to be a dad. He either needs to aknowledge how mean and unfait he s been and apologize or you should just get away from him and do what you have to do on your own. Do you have other family support? Things might be difficult but it doesnt seem as if he ll contribute in any good ways anyway. As for your doc i really dont know what to say... Can you maybe see your specialist privately for a reassurance scan during that one last week?


----------



## tiffuhknee

Nope he says all is fine with his growth and there has been no complications thus far so there is no need to come back. I just wish someone would listen stupid doctors, I know they are well educated and go to school for years but that doesn't mean they are always right. As for fob I just wish he would understand what he is doing. I have been crying all night and all day. I just can't take this stress right now. I have my mom but she is over 1500 miles away. I just want to have this baby because I know when I look at him it will all be worth it.


----------



## chistiana

Many doctors have their heads up their a...s. when i found out i had a bu the doc said "you will never have kids"..i was like "but surely there is something i can do, or there is a possibility i can have a kid this way" and he just yelled at me "NO THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO AND YOU WILL NEVER HAVE KIDS". Jeeeeeerrreekkkk! Anyway, when you see your little boy you will not need anyone else and it will definitely be worth it. Could you ask your mom to come stay with you for a while, at least until you get past the first 1-2 months and fall into a routine? 
Re the scheduled date, it seems there is nothing you can do.. do you maybe have a fetal dopler you can use for reassurance? 
I really hope fob gets his act together real soon


----------



## tiffuhknee

Wow your doctor that noticed you bu sounds like a real jerk!! I am moving with my mom after I get the clear to fly so hopefully the end of Feb. I don't have a Doppler but I have made it this far so I am just going to keep my faith and hope everything goes smoothly like it has been. I am sure fob will get his act together I just don't want my son to suffer because his parents can't get along it is just not fare for him. I am having really odd period like cramps and feeling lots of pressure. Is it possible to go into labor without his head or bum putting pressure on my cervix?


----------



## sbl

chistiana said:


> Many doctors have their heads up their a...s. when i found out i had a bu the doc said "you will never have kids"..i was like "but surely there is something i can do, or there is a possibility i can have a kid this way" and he just yelled at me "NO THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO AND YOU WILL NEVER HAVE KIDS". Jeeeeeerrreekkkk!

Snap chistiana. You know how I was treated when I found out.
They don't want to even suggest things to help.


----------



## chistiana

What do you mean without his head or bum putting pressure on your cervix? Yes it is possible to go into labor anyway a baby sits.. Do they feel like contractions? Does your belly go all hard? And how often? 
I started having these very painful type of contractions a good 2 weeks before i actually gave birth..the pain and pressure would last for like half an hour but then it would completely disappear...i think labor was starting but then stopping because of all the medication i was on..by the time i figured i was in labour with dd i was contracting every 2 minutes! Go figure! 
If the pain is intense and there is a pattern to it you should call your doc.
And i really really do hope things work out for you guys, even if it is just getting along or even better of course being together happily ever after :)


----------



## chistiana

Sbl maybe we should go wave our kids to their faces????


----------



## sbl

Tiff-
Fob sounds like someone you could do without. If he's not going to support your now when you really need him then he's not someone you need in your life.
What an ass.
As for your Dr. here in Ireland we have an ob and then they have a team of Dr's that work for them so say there could be 10+ Dr's in his team. So we don't have issues like that.
Although it's hard to see so many different Dr's it reassuring to know that they all know your history.
I did however see my ob quite frequently as I was extremely high risk due to me almost dying at 16 weeks. Tbh I think they were afraid of me suing for malpractice after I was practically left to die due to HG.


----------



## sbl

chistiana said:


> Sbl maybe we should go wave our kids to their faces????

Yes lets!!
I actually spoke with my regular GP just last week (went in with a sinus infection that wasn't clearing) about my UU.
Tbh he was more helpful than any ob I had ever seen!!
He is qualified in obstetrics but not practicing anymore. 
He answered so many questions for me and although I know he isn't supposed to speak about other patients he spoke to me about another lady who has a UU and allayed my fears about rupture next time round.

Just a quick question for everybody.
Does anyone else experience bleeding midcycle?
I have had this month. A few clots and some spotting.
It could have been caused by the antibiotic for the sinus infection I guess. They have given me thrush :( AWFUL!!


----------



## tiffuhknee

I say you ladies do wave your babies in your doctors faces. They are rude to even have tried to dash your hopes like that. You ladies are right though I do need fob the most right now I live with friends and have moved three times this pregnancy. I have got nothing but stress and disrespect from him. I just hope he sees the error of his ways soon. The pains are exactly like you experienced they are here for about an hour it is constant and then out of no where they are completely gone. I wish it was labor. Oh and what I ment was my bubs is breech and he is not engaged in my pelvis at all. At least he wasn't on Monday.


----------



## chistiana

Sbl- wth happened at 16 weeks i dont remember?? I never had spotting but i ve read ovulation can cause spotting???? Could that be the case?? Ow and my mom had a huge amount of blood when she had thrush infection.

Tiff- yes you can go in labor while your baby is breech. Why dont you call your doc or l&d and describe the pain to them? I didnt at the time but it did turn out to be labor in the end. When i described the pain to my doc over the phone he thought dd was trying to turn again and maybe she was but didnt make it and started labor!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Well my bump has dropped a little bit more. So far today there are no pains or cramps. I am just so nervous I won't get to the hospital in time. I mean it is only 30 min away but it is so scary that I am getting so close!! How far along were you ladies when you went into labor. My bubs is really really quiet when I get the cramps so I am just not sure. If it happens again I will definitely make a call. I can't wait till he is born and I can share his pictures with you ladies and add another success story on this forum.


----------



## chistiana

Babes get stressed during contractions hun that s why they stay quiet but that s very normal. I was 35w2d when i had dd and 38w4d when i had ds. I m pretty sure you ll have more than enough time to get to your hospital, with ds my waters broke at 3am and i gave birth at 9.10am and with dd i started having that pain at 6pm and had an emergency c section and delivered her at 9.10 pm. So plenty of time in both cases! Dont worry, your son will be safely in your arms soon and all this stress will be forgotten! Cant wait to see this lil guys pic!


----------



## tiffuhknee

I am so glad I found this thread because when I first got pregnant I was terrafied of this pregnancy after finding out about my BU. All you ladies have been so posative and have kept my faith high. I hope to have him soon all this waiting is driving me bananas haha.


----------



## phaedypants

Hi Everyone! 

I have a BU and have been TTC for 15 months since a MC last fall. 
My doctor has scheduled an MRI to get a better look at my uterus, but my appointment is for December 27th, and my AF is due December 30th. 

I am concerned that there is a chance I could be pregnant this month, but the appt. is too soon in my cycle to test for pregnancy... Not to mention the fact that the lab is closed over Christmas, so the latest date I could test is December 23rd (day 22 of my 31 day cycle.)

I know that pregnancy is unlikely this cycle, but of course, every cycle to me is full of hope that I'm pregnant, and I would not want to have an MRI on the off chance that I am... But the next MRI appointment is 12 weeks away... 

What should I do????


----------



## phaedypants

tiffuhknee said:


> I am so glad I found this thread because when I first got pregnant I was terrafied of this pregnancy after finding out about my BU. All you ladies have been so posative and have kept my faith high. I hope to have him soon all this waiting is driving me bananas haha.

It's so nice to follow a pregnancy of someone else with BU! 

As for your FOB, he sounds like he has some emotional issues. I know how it feels to want to see the good in someone (everyone has good in their hearts!) and I know you want to believe in him...but he sounds like he's in a bad place in his own heart. Anyone who says things to hurt another person--let alone the mother of their baby--is very messed up. He needs help from a therapist or from God. You are not the person to fix him. 

You deserve better!


----------



## tiffuhknee

phaedypants said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a BU and have been TTC for 15 months since a MC last fall.
> My doctor has scheduled an MRI to get a better look at my uterus, but my appointment is for December 27th, and my AF is due December 30th.
> 
> I am concerned that there is a chance I could be pregnant this month, but the appt. is too soon in my cycle to test for pregnancy... Not to mention the fact that the lab is closed over Christmas, so the latest date I could test is December 23rd (day 22 of my 31 day cycle.)
> 
> I know that pregnancy is unlikely this cycle, but of course, every cycle to me is full of hope that I'm pregnant, and I would not want to have an MRI on the off chance that I am... But the next MRI appointment is 12 weeks away...
> 
> What should I do????

Hey hun it does sound like you are in a sticky situation. I think that you can test the day before your MRI. I am sure your results should be accurate if you do it the day before your MRI. If you are that concerned though you can always reschedual but 12 weeks is a long time to wait, even more so when you are ttc. I wish I could be of more help but I really wouldn't know what to do. I will tell you though that the BU does make it harder to get pregnant but there are a lot of us out there who have concieved and given birth to happy healthy babies so don't give up. 

Thank you for your kind words about fob. I just wish I was mean sometimes but at the same time I am glad I am so kind hearted. No matter what he says to me I know that when he says sorry I will forget all about it. 

Also ladies everything I love to eat has all of the sudden turned my stomach. I can't eat anything without it tasting horrible and wanting to throw up. This is the first time in the whole 37 weeks I have felt like this :/.


----------



## chistiana

Phaedypants- hey! Sorry about your mc last fall, i know it s extremely dificult especially if you have trouble ttc. Re your situation..27th of december would make you approximately 11dpo right? If that s right then a frer should give you an accurate result that morning (although definitely not 100% accurate). Another solution (i dont know if you can do it over there) is to go get a private blood test the night before. Again it wont be 100% accurate (especially if you implant late) but it will be more accurate than the frer. What time is your appointment? If you do go ahead with it take the test right before but make sure you hold your urine long enough. I dont know what else to suggest. Why are you doing the MRI btw??


----------



## chistiana

Tiff i dont think this is pg related (although i m not an expert on it) maybe you have a bug???


----------



## chistiana

Ow i just remembered tiff..dont know if it might relate.. Before having dd i felt really naseous but never actually vomitted...what was definitely related is i had extreme diarhea (sorry tmi)..doc told me my body was preparing and clearing out..this could be the start of labor i m thinking?!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Tmi but I have been having diarrhea for the past few days. This morning is exceptionally bad. Maybe it means I am closer. Hopefully.


----------



## chistiana

Fxed!


----------



## sbl

I had diarrhea for a couple of days before I had lo too!
You could be close Tiff!


----------



## phaedypants

chistiana said:


> Phaedypants- hey! Sorry about your mc last fall, i know it s extremely dificult especially if you have trouble ttc. Re your situation..27th of december would make you approximately 11dpo right? If that s right then a frer should give you an accurate result that morning (although definitely not 100% accurate). Another solution (i dont know if you can do it over there) is to go get a private blood test the night before. Again it wont be 100% accurate (especially if you implant late) but it will be more accurate than the frer. What time is your appointment? If you do go ahead with it take the test right before but make sure you hold your urine long enough. I dont know what else to suggest. Why are you doing the MRI btw??

My ob-gyn booked the MRI to get a better look at my uterus. I am so new to this, and the information I've found online is confusing... My BU diagnosis was with an ultrasound, and apparently an MRI could give a better picture of whether it is Bicornuate or Septate or .....alien? 

I don't know. From what I read, it seems like they should do the laprascopic thing to diagnose me since there are options for intervention depending on what they see..... but, what do i know?:wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

I had a MRI and my uu wasn't seen. It wasn't seen on 3 saline ultrasounds or plain uterus ultrasounds either. It wasn't until I had a lap that they found it (lap was to remove fibroid).


----------



## chistiana

I too had more than 3-4 3d scans, several doctors tell me it was bu, one told me su, did a resection, failed, then more docs insist it was a bu (especially after the vb of my ds) only to find out its a bad case of su at my c section. 
I sure hope the MRI gives you more certain results.


----------



## sbl

Phaedy- They told me I had a bicornuate after ordinary us and saline. Only during my C section did they say I had a Unicornuate.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Sounds like you should push for a lap instead of an MRI it seems like it could be missed easily.

I hope it mean I am close but I know for sure I will have him on Jan 3rd for sure as that is my c-section date.


----------



## phaedypants

Wow... Thanks for the responses, everyone. And you all confirm what my instincts have been telling me. 
I have a pretty nice Ob-gyn.... Hopefully she's open to suggestion. I don't particularly like the idea of radiation, pregnant or not, to tell you the truth.


----------



## MoBaby

MRI doesn't product any radiation :) 

But for best diagnosis I think lap/hysteroscopy is the best way to go just IMO. They can see exactly what is going on and fix it at same time.


----------



## sbl

Tiff- Any news on baby?


----------



## tiffuhknee

Well I had an appointment on Wed. My Bp was 154/84 seemed high to me but the doctor didn't mention anything. Also no more appointments till my c-section on the third because my doctor is going out of town. So I am irritated that I am not being monitored closer.


----------



## MoBaby

Aww tiff :( sorry! No appt next week? Seems odd to me....

I went to dr today and no more funneling this week. Actually none at all. It seems to have cleared up for now. I'm off a couple days this week and then next is a short week so hopefully by staying off my feet so much it stays gone and doesn't come back. I go back next week and I get to schedule my c-section at my 28 week visit. Exciting!


----------



## sbl

Tiff- I think thats really terrible they are not caring for you as a high risk patient.

Mo- Great news on the funneling or lack of! Hopefully thats the end of that for you.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Sbl: I honestly think my doctor is too wraped up in his vacation to care about me or my baby and that does not sit well with me. I will be searching for a new obgyn my next pregnancy. 

Mo: That is great to hear you are doing better. Just take it easy as much as possible.


----------



## chistiana

Great news mo, chill out as much as pos now, short cl or funelling is usually no longer an issues after 28 weeks so if you made it this far with no funneling you re good to go!!

Tiff- i m sorry hun, your dic sounds very unprofessional... Anyway just take care of yourself i m sure your new year bub will do just great!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I figure I'll join in here. I'm almost 8 weeks along now. Dh and I have been ttc#1 for 3.5 years with 6 losses prior to this (none of which made it even close to this far.). We believe that the major player in my losses was a fairly large septum. I've had 2 surgeries to remove it and it's finally gone, but in it's place is left either a bicornuate or arcuate uterus. No one can tell me which since the outside of my uterus seems to be fairly coy and there is an indication that there *might* be somewhat of a tiny dip, but nothing clear enough to say yes or no. In either case, I've had a specialized u/s done at 7dpo to test the blood flow in my uterine lining during implantation time and that was found to be good all the way around. 

No idea yet if this is going to end up causing me any complications in this pregnancy or not, but I figured I'd join in here anyway. :)


----------



## chistiana

Welcome and congratulations on your pg dodger! I am so so sorry that you had to go through 6 losses for a stupid septum. Grrrmmfff i hate septums! Good thing you got rid of it plus i think that even if it is a slight bicornuate uterus it wont really affect your pg. Arcuate uterus i believe is generally not an issue anyway. So that said YAYAYAYAY!
Plus if you read through this thread you will see we have almost 100% success/ happy stories to share! We re a lucky thread lol!! I really wish you a h&h pregnancy hun and anything you need to ask or talk about we re all here and very happy to help!


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your pg dodger! I am so so sorry that you had to go through 6 losses for a stupid septum. Grrrmmfff i hate septums! Good thing you got rid of it plus i think that even if it is a slight bicornuate uterus it wont really affect your pg. Arcuate uterus i believe is generally not an issue anyway. So that said YAYAYAYAY!
> Plus if you read through this thread you will see we have almost 100% success/ happy stories to share! We re a lucky thread lol!! I really wish you a h&h pregnancy hun and anything you need to ask or talk about we re all here and very happy to help!

Haha! I think I implied the wrong thing.  The inside is still fairly strongly dipped, but the outside is very faint and they are unsure that they are actually seeing anything other than the normal straightish line indicating an arcuate or normal uterus. I feel really good about this pregnancy. We've heard or seen the heartbeat twice now already, so that's a huge milestone passed. :) I hate septums too!!! I moreso hate hearing drs call a septum a "nubbin that won't cause any issues".... I've become a huge advocate for more testing, for everyone because of what I've been through!


----------



## chistiana

Ow i couldnt agree more, so many doctor i ve seen have told me it doesnt have anything to do with my mc...duuuuhhhhhh yes it does! Anyway, it s a good thing you re thinking positively, your body will hear you out!! Cant wait for scan pics!


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Ow i couldnt agree more, so many doctor i ve seen have told me it doesnt have anything to do with my mc...duuuuhhhhhh yes it does! Anyway, it s a good thing you re thinking positively, your body will hear you out!! Cant wait for scan pics!

I already have a few!! I get early scans since I'm high risk. ;) I've had it both ways with my drs believing the septum was an issue or not. It's been a LONG journey, and suffice to say that one RE has apologized to me for his mistake with me and is changing his protocol based on what happened with me, and the other (who I haven't seen in over 2 years) will be getting a long letter from me spelling out exactly how she failed me and what she could do to save this from happening to other ladies. :growlmad::wacko:

Here's my 6 week scan:

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2818/11299434426_0cf7c0ac7b_b.jpg

My 7 week scan (showing heartbeat!!):

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/11416019875_609fccb565_b.jpg

And my 7w4d scan:

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3708/11499462966_8f774a881b_b.jpg

I'm asking for another scan next week, so hopefully will get it at 9 weeks and see even more of my little gumdrop! :)


----------



## sbl

Hi dodger.
Welcome to the UA thread. 
I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly for you.
xx


----------



## chistiana

Ow those are wonderful scans dodger, looking forward to many more to come!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you!! I'm hoping to get scheduled for another one next week, but we'll see how it goes with the holidays and scheduling.


----------



## sbl

:xmas3:Merry Christmas ladies. :xmas9:


----------



## chistiana

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Congrats on your pregnancy Dodger :).

Omg ladies next Friday is my section date!! I have less than a week to go and I am beyond excited. I feel great and no signs point to labor so looks like I will be waiting till Friday. I can't wait to upload a pic for you ladies to see. I hope everyone is doing well :).


----------



## MoBaby

Yay tiff!! Baby soon!

I went to the ob today and no signs of IC or any issues so the OB is now treating me like a normal OB patient! I still am on the high risk team but no more weekly ultrasounds or cervical checks unless there are issues.. I am happy but sad I won't get to see baby so often like I have been. So appt in 2 weeks and I have to do the glucose test at that appt. I tried to get out of it but it didnt work but anyways if they are forcing me to do it basically then I will. I did get some pretty pics today! That was exciting because the last few scans baby has been uncooperative.


----------



## chistiana

Tiff yyaaayyyy cant wait!!!

Mo were are those pics, we wanna see!!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Here's 1. I have to do separate posts b/c I can't do more than 1 at a time :(


----------



## MoBaby

Another


----------



## MoBaby

And last one


----------



## tiffuhknee

Mobaby: Those are some beautiful pics of the little one.


----------



## sbl

Tiff- wow your coming into the home stretch now. Best of luck hun. Hope everything goes well for you.
Mo- fab pics! Baby is coming along nicely.
Whats your dd?

Chisitiana- did you guys have a nice christmas?
Whats everyones plans for new year?


----------



## MoBaby

Due date April 5 but delivery date around March 14-18 via c section.. 11 weeks!!


----------



## sbl

You really will not find those 11 weeks going by!
Fingers crossed the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful and you make it to you scheduled section date!


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwww you re almost there mo!!! I cant believe it s just 11 weeks! And those pics...beautiful! Cant wait to see lo out and about!

And tiff...5 days!!!

Sbl how was xmas with eva running around hun?? We had an interesting one, me and both the kids have been running a very high fever but doc cant find anything wrong with us so we went to a santa clause kingdom to play, saw frozen in the movies, ate lots of sweets and generally had a blast!!!


----------



## sbl

Best of luck Tiff!
Hope all goes well.
xxx


----------



## chistiana

Tiff is it today?? I thought it was on the 3rd and was expecting your news? Hope it all went great hun and you re holding your little bundle as we write!


----------



## sbl

I think it was Friday Chisitiana but I got my days mixed up yesterday.
Christmas holidays have me all over the place!!


----------



## chistiana

Lol same here! I cant believe i m back at work in 2 days! Time just flew by!


----------



## sbl

It went by way too quickly :(


----------



## chistiana

Tiff any news hun? You ve got me a little worried here even though i m pretty sure you re just in another world of happiness and cant really get down to writing at the moment!


----------



## sbl

Been thinking about her too Chisitana! But I think it took me a week or so after Eva was born to get round to it!


----------



## sbl

While I'm here do any of you ladies suffer with midcycle or ovulation bleeding?
I've had it two cycles in a row now and its got me majorly worried. Thinking about the big C word.
I'm booked in to see my Dr Monday.


----------



## chistiana

Sbl i ve never had midcycle or ov bleeding hun but i ve heard it s very frequent and normal so i wouldnt worry. Of course do get your doctors opinion but until your appointment i really think you shouldnt worry..i think it just means you have pretty strong ovulation. 
I dont remember how long it took for me to announce it after i had nikola but because natalia was in the nicu i spend my time in here just to take my mind off not being able to hold her!


----------



## MoBaby

I have midcycle bleeding/ovulation bleeding with almost every cycle... Dr wasnt worried about it. IDK what causes it; my current OB said it was more about lining issues but I've never had issues with my lining so IDK.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Alright ladies he is here!! Safe and sound weighing in at a lovely 8 pounds 2.7 ounces, and at 19.5 inches long. We spent two nights in the hospital together and I was released with him on the fifth. He is doing well with breastfeeding and I just love him so much. I will post pictures as soon as my phone stops being a jerk lol. What website can I use to attatch an image using a url?


----------



## sbl

Ah woohoo congratulations tiff!!
Lovely weight. :)
How are you feeling?
Try photobucket or you can just upload directly to here?
x


----------



## sbl

Thanks girls I'm try my best to put it out of my mind till Monday at least.
xx


----------



## chistiana

YyaaayYyyy tiff congratulations!!!!! So happy he s here safe and sound and you re sounding so happy and relaxed too!!! Well done mummy!


----------



## tiffuhknee

I am feeling great. I am not over tired and I just love waking up in the middle of the night to feed my son. His name is Anthony Calen and he is just my absolute world. Here are some pictures of the little guy.


----------



## MoBaby

that baby is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Thank you!! :). He is such a good baby to.


----------



## sbl

Aw Antony is fab tiff!
Well done hun.


----------



## chistiana

Oooowwww he s beautiful tiff! Gorgeous little boy! He so makes me want another baby right here right now!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Thank you ladies. I just can't believe he is actually here.


----------



## sbl

Hi guys how is everyone?


----------



## chistiana

Hello hello!!! I was thinking of you ladies too but you beat me to it sbl!
We re doing good here, nik n nat are ruling and rocking my world, nat wont stop talking which is so cute and annoying at the same time and well nik is all grown up!!
I still get baby sick (i so want another one!) but i m not sure we ever will!!
How are you ladies doing?
Mobaby how are you getting along?


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies!! I know ive been missing from here for a while but apparently my last 2 posts didn't get posted (around xmas and right after) so just wanted to see how everyone is doing!!! 
nothing new on my end.. I go back to work Monday so Boooo :(
glad to read ur all doing well!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Good to hear from you!!! How s life with a toddler treating you??? 
I remember when i was about to go back to work i was all boooooooo and i still miss my babies (went on a field trip to a museum today with 7th grade-yawn- and my mom brought natalia as a surprise- i nearly peed myself!) but its not as bad as i thought and i sometimes appreciate just this me time (even if its work me!) 
I wish you a happy return! 
No news either this end, just been on a skiing holiday and patiently waiting for easter holidays!


----------



## chistiana

Well girls I have some big news! I felt quite dizzy and lightheaded lately and something felt weird so I took a hpt on Sunday and bfp! I had my betas drawn today (16dpo) and they came back at 435 which I think is good and if they double by Thursday I ll be super happy. As you know already I m super duper anxious and keep checking my underwear every five minutes! We re very very excited but still very cautious about it and haven't told a single soul about it! Wish me luck ladies...hopefully this thread will still be my lucky thread!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck Christina!!! Sounds promising!!

Afm I am just a few days away from meeting my LO!! So exciting! This has been a pretty easy pregnancy I must say. Baby is breech as expected but has grown normally and everything looks good! Tuesday we will have our little miracle :)


----------



## chistiana

OMG Mobaby I cannot believe it...you re there! I am so happy and excited for you! Best of luck on Tuesday, I wish you an easy and happy delivery! Waiting for your update!


----------



## j_1983

C-omg!!!! So fun!!! Keep us updated!!! I thought I was preggo too, took atest yesterday and no but period is still missing so feeling a little sad. On a better note today is Brooklyn's first day!!!


----------



## chistiana

j_1983 said:


> C-omg!!!! So fun!!! Keep us updated!!! I thought I was preggo too, took atest yesterday and no but period is still missing so feeling a little sad. On a better note today is Brooklyn's first day!!!

Wow you gave some guts ttc when your baby is 1 j!!!! I was totally like that! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your little princess, I really hope you had a wonderful time!
And btw I tested day af was due and the line was so faint my husband was sure I wasn't Preggo! So who knows maybe you have your dates wrong and af will stay well away! If d be great if we were together! Are you officially ttc?


----------



## sbl

Happy birthday to Brooklyn j! Can't believe she is one!!

Best of luck chistiana!!


----------



## chistiana

My thoughts are with you today mobaby for a happy and safe delivery :)


----------



## j_1983

C- we are not tryig whih is the thing. If I don't get my peruod by next Wednesday I have an appointment with my ob cause the tests r still comin out negative. We were hopin to start trying in the summer as we have 5 weddings and with bedrest I wouldn't be able to attend. We also booked a vacay to Vegas so we shall see. Not gonna lie will r disappointed f I'm not prggo, so fingers crossed and prayers!! 
Thanks for the bday wishes sbl!!


----------



## MoBaby

Everything went well!! Baby boy came out screaming at 940 am yesterday ;) we are in love 6lbs13oz 21" long!


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations mobaby!!! Enjoy your little bundle of joy! :)

J i have all my fingers xed for you babe, when are you (not) expecting af?


----------



## j_1983

Mobaby congrats!!! 
C- was supposed to get it last week. Had one day where I had two pee wipes with a tinge of blood but took another test this am and negative so unless something serious is wrong my thinking is I ovulated late and that was implantation bleeding but thought I woul have had a positive test by now. Feeling shitty. The thought of another baby now isn't good timing but would love it! I I'm not preggo y don't I have my period???


----------



## chistiana

J i totally understand about timing but a baby is just perfect any time! It actually dies sound like you might have ov late and that was ib. Were you regular up to now? Can you do a beta? Ow i so wish you are! Spotting can also occur with ov how long ago was that?


----------



## chistiana

Update: nothing much to update really but I just came back from doc...i am 5w3/4d. We only saw a sac with a yolk sac but no hb or fetal pole (not even sure if that is separate from yolk sac?). Doc said that everything looks good and right were they should be (time wise), it is in my right side (bigger side) so I should be happy. BUT what gets me is that at some point he said "hmmm why is it so high up? It's too high" and when he saw me stress out and I started asking what is wrong with being high up he just said "oh nothing s wrong just saying it s high". But why would he say it if it was just fine? Maybe I m being over paranoid here but anyway there s nothing I can do about it. Going in in 10 days and hopefully we ll see n hear a nice hb then.


----------



## j_1983

C- wonderful news!!! Thinking positive for u!!! I'm not sure how I feel right now, I mean I'm trying to ignore that I may be preggo not to get my hopes up if I'm not and doesn't help that hubby doesn't want me to be right now. I really hope I am. My bigger fear is that it's ectopic causethose usually don't give a positive reason on ept tests. We wait and see. Gonna test again on Sunday if I don't get my period by then.


----------



## chistiana

J it s not gonna be an ectopic you would have some kind of spotting if it was i think. My hubby told me he didnt want another baby a mere three days before i got my bfp and i have to say he wasnt the most enthousiastic person in the world when i told him but now he s happy and positive and plans what we should do to organise the three kids! 
Looking forward to a bice bfp on sunday!


----------



## j_1983

So I got AF last night, no baby for me :( not sure why my perio was so late considering I was on the pill but hubby and I figure we will just use condoms and I'll stay off te pill since we would like to start trying this summer anyways. Feeling a little sad but figure what meant to be is meant to be. How was very one else's weekend? Oh and Brooklyn got her 1 year vaccinations Thursday and has been a monster since. My poor baby


----------



## j_1983

C - I've read that high up means nothing as long as the baby has implanted in a god spot ( usually the septum doesn't have as good blood flow) so if the doc said its in a good spot dont worry!!!


----------



## chistiana

Owwww sorry j, but i guess as you say what s meant to be will be! And at least you can still attend those weddings and enjoy your trip too! 
My kids totally get monterous after vaccinations, hope your little girl feels better soon!


----------



## chistiana

I really dont know where this bub has implanted, doc couldnt tell...i am so stressed to see the hb...


----------



## Willsmommy

Hi ladies! I'm new to this site and I have a BU. My son (now 7!) was born at 33 weeks due to running out of room and they did not catch the fact that I had a BU until after delivery.

I'm wondering if you have any advice? I'm terrified this baby will be early as well. I have an appointment with a Perinatologist (?) on Wednesday to discuss Progesterone shots. I am currently 12w2d. This will be the first time I see a Dr besides my OB. So, I'm not sure what to expect...


----------



## chistiana

Hi willsmommy, congrats on your new pregnancy! Unless you have issues with the unused side shedding its lining and bleeding I doubt progesterone will help you. I am 6 weeks today and have been on progesterone suppositories since 4 weeks but that s because in 3 out of my 4 previous pgs I had severe bleeding after week 6 from the non pregnant side. 
Did your cervix open up with your son at 33weeks or did he stop growing? With dd I opted to have a cerclage put in as I d already had a vaginal birth and two very close to each other d&c s so the doctor was concerned my cervix wouldn't hold to term without funneling. I m actually not sure how much that helped since I was on strict bed rest from w13 to w35 but I do know that the day I actually got out of bed and did a little bit more walking around I had to deliver my dd (even with cerclage still in place, labor started). So you might want to discuss this option with your doc if you feel incompetent cervix was what caused you son to be born prematurely last time. 
I wish you a very happy and healthy remaining 6 months and I really hope we can be bump buddies all the way to term for both!


----------



## j_1983

Willsmommy- welcome to the group!! Congrats in ur pregnancy!! Ask them to do cervical u/s to see how ur cervix is holding up that's the eat thing to keep Lo in longer and I was told that my secon pregnancy Should go well cause my uterus is already " stretched out" so that may help u carry to term too


----------



## chistiana

Not looking good ladies...started with heavy bright red bleeding just now...after 2 mc I kind of know what this means :(


----------



## j_1983

C- be positive!!! I had Lots of bleeding and Brooklyn ended up being perfectly fine!! Saying a prayer for u! Keep us updated!


----------



## chistiana

J really? Did you? I don't remember... At what week? Like heavy red bleeding?
This was how this thread originally started when I bled heavily at 13 weeks with Natalia so I know it can be the opposite horn but both my mcs started with bleeding at week 6 so it s really hard to stay positive :(
I m going for a scan tomorrow morning but not expecting much.. Will update you as soon as I know... I guess I just knew the risks n my chances :(


----------



## j_1983

I had a heavy bleed both dark and bright blood at 7 or so weeks! I thought I was misscarrying and that's how I found out I had a bu. Spotted a bit later too around 16-17 weeks but was told it was probably from my internal ultra sound to measure my cervix and that's how it got irritated. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks j. It didnt end well. I went for an us this morning and the doc called it a mmc. There was a baby but no hb. Had to have a d&c again straight away as i was losing way too much blood. I m a crying wreck curled up in my bad all day and waiting in agony for the night to hit me. I really dont know how to deal with this loss :(


----------



## MoBaby

Soo sorry :( no words.


----------



## phaedypants

Oh, christiana.... I am so so sorry. I am praying for your family.


----------



## j_1983

C I'm so sorry :(. Thinking and praying for u


----------



## chistiana

Thanks ladies. I feel very alone. Dh didn't even allow me a day to grieve my loss. This loss might actually mean more than what it is. I lost my baby, my dream and probably my marriage. It is unbearable. Sorry for the downer


----------



## j_1983

U can always try again. Maybe consider counseling with ur hubby? U both need time to grieve properly and men don't always express their emotions properly. How r u feeling physically?


----------



## chistiana

I don't think I can ever dare to go through another loss hun. I really don't. I really wanted this baby but I also knew dh didn't. So I can't see us trying again. Yesterday in the car he said "i ll do whatever you want, I want you to be happy" but I know he just said it because I was crying. He s been a complete ass since then. I can actually see how relieved he is to not have three kids. He hasn't spoken a word to me since yesterday noon other than "get Natalia dressed I m not doing it". 
Physically I m ok. No pain whatsoever. It s ironic I still have pg symptoms, probably because of all the progesterone I took.
Psychologically I m a bag full of shit (excuse my French). I ve started writing which helps me express my anger and I ve also started doing some research on septum resection. It might never happen again but I still want my options open.
Thanks for listening and asking j, it means a lot.


----------



## phaedypants

My heart goes out to you for your painful loss. 
It doesn't have to be a loss of everything, and I'm glad to know that you're further exploring your options, because it is impossible to know what is in store. 

Life has it's own way. I'm sorry you feel you aren't being supported in your grieving... Maybe your husband just doesn't know how to support you the way you need. Maybe he can learn that? Counselling is always a good idea. Things can get so murky when you're right in the middle of them. 

Its good that you're writing... Just let it flow out of you. Sometimes when you let it all spill out it makes it easier to put back together again. 

:(


----------



## j_1983

C- when I had no one to talk to and no one cared ( close friends and family ) during my pregnancy, I had you and everyone else on this site. You gave me more support than I could have ever asked for and you need to know how special u are and that you're not alone. Were all here for u and know we care! Like P said its good to write and maybe ur hubby doesn't know how to deal with this and unfortunately isn't beinas supportive as u need right now. It's hard and you'll get through this and just from what I've learned u need to express how u need support cause men don't think like we do. All isn't lost. Take the time u need to grieve and don't let anyone tell u otherwise. Thinking of u!!


----------



## chistiana

Girls you actually make me feel so included and cared for. I was reading your replys and floods started again. Thank you for being there, thank you for listening, thank you for everything.
I m afraid things wont be easy to change with dh. Still not talking but surprise surprise he "has the flu" so just avoids me by pretending to be in pain or in bed. He hasnt asked even once how i am, if i m in pain, if i ve had anything to eat. Nothing. Nada. Not even a phone call all day. I dont think i can be with someone that has no empathy whatsoever. 
I ll still try to figure this septum out cause life doesnt end with dh. I m 33 and life can go on. 
Anyway, my only smile goes out to you girls, thanks for reading.


----------



## j_1983

C- hope ur trying to relax this weekend and hope if u have famiy close by they can help out while u recover.


----------



## j_1983

C- how u feeling? Hope things r going ok!


----------



## phaedypants

Hi everyone! 
CHritiana, I hope you are feeling better, and continuing to look to the future with hope! 

I had the results of my MRI come in, and the diagnosis is no longer bi-cornuate, but arcuate. My ob-gyn says that this is much less of a complication... But I still have been infertile for nearly 2 years, so it's hard to feel celebratory. 

Do I have any reason to worry further, regarding the abnormality? Can I rely on the MRI results and assume that the infertility is not related to my uterine abnormality? The MRI also showed a fibroid. My ob-gyn did not indicate that there would be any further intervention with regards to that... Should there be?


----------



## chistiana

Phaedy- hey! Yes arcuate is way way better than bu and I doubt it has anything to do with infertility. On the other hand I do think you need to get a second opinion on the fibroid. What does your doc say about not being able to conceive?

Afm- well it seems it won't be easy to get a definite answer the my su. I called the doc who performed the resection in 2008 and he said that the top bit was muscular and couldn't cut through it. But then my doc said he saw a large septum during the section. I don't know who to trust and I m very scared that even if I go in surgery again it will not be corrected. Not sure what to do. The positive thing is we had a veeeeerrryyyy long discussion with dh and he said he wants me to be happy so we agreed that we ll wait to talk with doc to see if he thinks we should do the resection again. If so we ll do it and then start trying again. If it can't be corrected then we start ttc after the summer n hope for the best.
Physically I still have pg symptoms which is hard.


----------



## dodgercpkl

phaedypants said:


> Hi everyone!
> CHritiana, I hope you are feeling better, and continuing to look to the future with hope!
> 
> I had the results of my MRI come in, and the diagnosis is no longer bi-cornuate, but arcuate. My ob-gyn says that this is much less of a complication... But I still have been infertile for nearly 2 years, so it's hard to feel celebratory.
> 
> Do I have any reason to worry further, regarding the abnormality? Can I rely on the MRI results and assume that the infertility is not related to my uterine abnormality? The MRI also showed a fibroid. My ob-gyn did not indicate that there would be any further intervention with regards to that... Should there be?

You might want to see if you can have a doppler blood flow u/s done at 7dpo to see how the blood flow is through your uterine lining. That for me was what made me the most confident in trying again (and in knowing that my septum was completely gone but that an arcuate uterus was indeed left). It's fairly specialized from what my u/s tech told me, but well worth the time, effort and money.



chistiana said:


> Phaedy- hey! Yes arcuate is way way better than bu and I doubt it has anything to do with infertility. On the other hand I do think you need to get a second opinion on the fibroid. What does your doc say about not being able to conceive?
> 
> Afm- well it seems it won't be easy to get a definite answer the my su. I called the doc who performed the resection in 2008 and he said that the top bit was muscular and couldn't cut through it. But then my doc said he saw a large septum during the section. I don't know who to trust and I m very scared that even if I go in surgery again it will not be corrected. Not sure what to do. The positive thing is we had a veeeeerrryyyy long discussion with dh and he said he wants me to be happy so we agreed that we ll wait to talk with doc to see if he thinks we should do the resection again. If so we ll do it and then start trying again. If it can't be corrected then we start ttc after the summer n hope for the best.
> Physically I still have pg symptoms which is hard.

*big hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss. I know for me that after my 6 miscarriage, I didn't think I'd be able to try again. I felt like I'd done EVERYTHING I could and that it hadn't changed the MO of my losses one bit. Then I found out that I still had septum left despite my RE (who did the original surgery) telling me that it was COMPLETELY gone and to go forth and reproduce. I was furious. The MRI to confirm the u/s that found the remnants, lied and showed at worst a bit of scarring, and an in office diagnostic hysteroscopy turned in to full blown surgery when the MRI was proven wrong. 

The part that threw me for the biggest loop was after the surgery when we tested to find out if it was truly gone this time. Since the MRI had gotten it completely wrong, we did an HSG. My RE told me that the HSG showed a septum still left AND now a blocked tube. I was devastated. I got angry again and started researching and found that the specialized u/s that I listed above would be perfect for not only showing if there was truly septum left (or if it was an arcuate uterus like I suspected because of how the HSG dr talked about it). I was able to find out through that test that my septum was definitely gone, that I did have an arcuate uterus, and that my lining had good blood flow all around. 

It was hugely nervewracking to try again. 7th time was either going to be lucky or it was going to be the last. I emotionally could NOT take more losses beyond 7. I can't make promises, but I can tell you that for me, despite everything and despite my fears, I'm currently nearly 24 weeks pregnant with a little girl that I finally believe that I'll get to hold in just over 3 months!

:hugs: Thinking of you.


----------



## chistiana

Dodger OMG I cant believe you went through all that. Is brings so much home for me. I ve had what seems like 100 different diagnoses of yes its a su, yes its completely gone, no its a bu, no its a su, it was a su was with muscle on top, no theres a huge septum still in there....they re seriously driving me crazy! And to top it all, doc called yesterday to go get my histology results back and when i went today he d actually forgoten it somewhere (or so i was told by his midwife) so i didnt even get to see him to ask all the questions bothering me for so long. I m so pissed and frustrated and want to give up but you totally saved my day and gave me hope! Thanks! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## chistiana

Oups sorry, no i wish you another happy and healthy 3 months!! And happy v day!


----------



## sbl

Sorry I haven't been around much girls.
C I'm so sorry to hear you've had a loss.
My heart goes out to you girl. xxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Dodger OMG I cant believe you went through all that. Is brings so much home for me. I ve had what seems like 100 different diagnoses of yes its a su, yes its completely gone, no its a bu, no its a su, it was a su was with muscle on top, no theres a huge septum still in there....they re seriously driving me crazy! And to top it all, doc called yesterday to go get my histology results back and when i went today he d actually forgoten it somewhere (or so i was told by his midwife) so i didnt even get to see him to ask all the questions bothering me for so long. I m so pissed and frustrated and want to give up but you totally saved my day and gave me hope! Thanks! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm so glad I can give you hope! :hugs: So very very frustrating to be told one thing, then another, then reversed, etc. Have you heard of or had the type of u/s that I mentioned? My theory was that if healthy lining showed up all around, then I was good to go. If a dead area had shown up, then we still had an issue. Nothing showed up in that u/s as a dead area, and in my anatomy scan, I had the same tech that found that the septum was still there last year, and she agreed that while there was still a dip, it didn't seem to present itself the same way it had before and was nowhere near as big as it had been last year. 

I had to go back and find the reference in my ttc journal, but last year when I was researching whether the test would help in my case or not, I found this passage in a book on google books (I can't find it again sadly): 



> Information gained with color Doppler. Uterine morphology, including the endometrial layer and uterine musculature, can be accurately evaluated with transvaginal ultrasound. Color flow can simultaneously display the morphology and vascular system of the uterus, supplying valuable information on the nature and extent of the uterine anomalies. Color Doppler contributes to evaluation of the myometrium by demonstrating the myometrial vessels. Doppler can also be used to diagnose a scant septal blood supply and/or inadequate development of the endometrium in patients with a septate uterus.

I just realized that I missed part of my dilemma! :dohh: So with the newly blocked tube diagnosis, really the only thing that I and other people could come up with for how it could have gotten blocked was the 2 uterine surgeries. So while I would have done a 3rd surgery (or at least diagnostic) if I needed to, this really threw a wrench in the plans. If one or both of those surgeries had caused or contributed to a blocked tube, then what would a 3rd one do? Our fears were that if I did another surgery, I could end up with 2 blocked tubes and be at the end of the road since we can't afford IVF. That's why I thought of the doppler blood flow u/s to check the blood flow in my lining during 7dpo. It'd be relatively non-invasive, and like I said, if good blood flow is all around, then the septum would be gone since the septum should show up as a dead spot. 

Anyway. I'm rambling now I think. lol I'm praying for you that you can get a solid answer that you feel confident in like I was able to and even more, I'm praying hard that you get your rainbow baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Dodger does this need to be done at 7dpo necessarily? It has never been suggested to me before so i want to tell my doc about it. You give me so much hope, really!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey everyone, its been way to long since i been on!! me and hubby have just bought our first home get the keys in 2 weeks so exciting!,

Chrisitina - my heart breaks for you so sorry :( 

to everyone expecting a bubby a H&H 9 (or less lol) to you xx

i am waiting on a date to have surgery docs want to explore my uterus and see how bad my BU is and check ovaries, tubes etc, we went and saw an IVF specialist and have to wait on results of surgery to determine whether IVF is our best option, they are hoping they are able to surgically correct my uterus and we be able conceive naturally and carry full term.

i hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama so great to hear from you and I m so happy with the fact you actually getting some answers at last. After 3 mmc myself I know how frustrating it is not to have simple clear cut answers! Have they given you a rough estimate of when the surgery might be? And can you remind me.. Is it for sure a bu? I really hope you get to do it soon and be on here announcing your bfp soon after! It d be great if we could be bump buddies and share our LONG 9 month journeys together! Waiting for your update!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey, they have said within a month so hopefully soon, they tell me it's a BU from ultrasounds but hoping to get a more definate answer after surgery, due for AF tomorrow hoping she don't come haven't got any usual PMS so fingers crossed!!
That would be amazing I can't wait to finally be able to announce and carry a bubby and hold my baby in my arms xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Dodger does this need to be done at 7dpo necessarily? It has never been suggested to me before so i want to tell my doc about it. You give me so much hope, really!!

Hah! It was my endocrinologist (much more of an RE than my RE's....) who suggested it. No one else thought of it. The reason to check it at 7dpo (plus or minus a day) is for the same reason to check your progesterone at 7dpo. That's when implantation typically starts and your lining should be at it's thickest, so they can see what the blood flow is like for implantation - i.e. is it adequate to allow enough nutrients to support a growing pregnancy, and are there any dead spots to worry about. I know that my endocrinologist had to call and talk to the ultrasound tech directly to let them know exactly what she wanted from them for this and the tech had a bunch of pages with highlights so she made sure to catch what she needed to. lol


----------



## chistiana

Dodger, i know this is a long shot girl but do you think you could ask him what i d need to tell my doc to look out for? I know i ll be at 7 dpo in about 3 weeks if it works similarly as with all previous d&c s so it d be great to see it so soon.

Littlemama- sounds great either way hun but i sure hope af stays well away from you!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I can't promise anything ofc, but I'd be happy to ask! <3


----------



## chistiana

Thanks dodger! And yes i know how they go all nuclear secretive sometimes but i thought since i m in a different country maybe he wouldnt mind sharing! I appreciate the try anyway :)


----------



## j_1983

How's everyone doing? Hope you all had a wonderful easter weekend last week! So on the 13th, 2 days shy of being 13 months old Brooklyn decided she is a walker!! Took her first unassisted step and now is practically running around!! Plus her molars are coming in so that makes fr a cranky little girl! Hope to see some updates from you ladies!! Xox


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Wow that s great! Good job Brooklyn! I know it's difficult running after them in the beginning but for us at least when they became more independent they were so much happier and less frustrated! The fun begins my dear!

Well nat is slowly being potty trained and taking it very well and I couldn't have asked for a more loving big brother for her! They re really doing so well together and everyone comments on how close they are which just feels me with pride! 
I m still waiting to get my first post mmc af and once I do I ve arranged for a thousand different tests to be done to find out what is wrong. I mean either I have to re resect that septum or there's something else going on and I m set on finding out! So my "fun" will probably begin in about 2.5 weeks give or take! Ow the joy! 
And last but not least...6 weeks to the end of school year and vacations! Hoorayyyyy!


----------



## sbl

Hi girls!

Hope you are all keeping well.

I haven't been around much as we've been moving house. It's been so busy, I haven't had time to do anything except, run around after Eva, pack, clean, upack and maybe a little bit of sleep inbetween!

Eva is running about the place now a real little child doesn't want to spend anytime indoors at all!!

I have an appointment with high risk specialist consultant in June to discuss my options for further pregnancy should we have another with regards to both the UU and the hyperemesis.

Hugs to you all!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey hey sbl! Lol my kids are like that, they have the "need to be outdoor even if its freezing cold" syndrome!! 
I just cant believe your little eva is a grown up toddler already! Bless! 
Have you moved locally? Even though i love our home i d love to move somewhere with a little bit more space! Anyway, glad you re enjoying your little miss! 
Are you palnning for #2 soon? I really hope your appoiyment goes well and good on you for being so proactive!


----------



## sbl

How are the c? And work? 
Yes we moved locally but boy its tough moving with a toddler! Never realised how much stuff and clothes Eva has! 
Not planning just yet but want to have an idea of what's in store and if I will have to travel to the high risk maternity hospital in Dublin! Which is about an hour and a bit away. 

Are you ttc? I was so sorry to read of your mc. :(
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks. No we re not ttc atm as we decided to have some tests done to determine the cause for RCM as my doc doesnt think the septum is causing them but cant give me another explanation. So i m expecting af on thursday and then doing a 1000 different tests next week. Hopefully we can have a clear reason and then hopefully ttc in august or something. 
This month is super busy for me as its the last month of school but then we have a trip to cyprus booked and a trip to anafi booked so i m very excited!
On the 18th its the kids' bdays and i have their party on top so lifes never boring here!
I love how you re so proactive, it ll sure save you a lot of anxiety and running around! Is eva asking for a sibling yet? Nik is constantly asking for a baby brother!
How are you enjoying your new house? N did eva adapt well? Take care, and ps: would love to be bump buddies! J that goes for you too hun, hope you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## j_1983

C- having bumps at te same time would be fun! Well start trying in July after our trip! I was late for my period again this month and had a lot of pain in my rigt ovary, thinking I'm getting cysts so have to call my obgyn Tuesday when he's back from vacay and make an appointment. Glad to hearvthebkids r Doug well, Brooklyn wants to go out ad play so bad but with the groud in thawing is kinda hard and bumpy so she keeps falling lol. I'm don't work June 23rd for the summer so looking forward to being home with her ( work one on one with an autistic child in an elementary school) . Glad to hear everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## chistiana

Wow j we have parrallel lives!!! I too work one on one this year with a 7th grade autistic child! We re off on the 13th june! N hopefully can ttc either july or august (thinking august as i d want to have the imaginary baby after next school year!) i m so excited for both!!!! 
Ooowww poor brooklyn, when does it get warmer??


----------



## sbl

Hi girls, 
C I would love to be bump buddy's!! How did the tests go?
Things have been quite hectic, I had hoped to leave Eva with my mum while I got the new house in order but my mum got shingles so Eva could not be near her. 
Which meant I ended up doing everything alone as DH is working all hours resulting in me pulling muscles in my neck, shoulder, and arm and I'm still not right.. 
My appointment is now only 2 weeks away. I'm nervous but I
don't know why. 
Hope you all are well
Xx


----------



## j_1983

Hey ladies!! So in asking for a little favor. A little prayer for me that all goes well in the next little while. Found a little lump in my breast and my arm put so going Thursday to get it checked!! Praying its nothing serious! U assume my doc will sed me for a mammogram which doesn't sound all too fun :(


----------



## sbl

j I hope everything goes OK for you. 
I'll say a prayer and I'll be thinking of you. I'm sure its nothing only a harmless cyst. 

I hope all goes well. Update us when you can. Xx


----------



## chistiana

I m sorry j, i really hope its nothing and its gone soon. Dont think about the mammogram but since i know you will i have to say its nothing painful, just uncomfortable n not fun i guess. My sister in law went through the exact same thing a few weeks ago, it was nothing to worry about afterall. Please let us know how it goes, will be thinking n praying for you!


----------



## j_1983

hey ladies!! so my doctor says its just my glands that are creating this little "cyst" amd that's its nothing to worry about. Says they can get bigger before my period (which im due for any second) and says he will recheck it in November but as long as they don't get bigger no need for a mammogram. says its normal especially since my hormones are a little out of whack so glad to hear but should I still be concerned? your opinions? hes an older doctor so I know hes not new to this. feeling relieved but still cautious. now my anxiety has lessened but know im gonna be a crazy lady checking it every month lol

besides this anything new and exciting with you ladies?

signed Brooklyn up for daycare starting in july when im off work to slowly integrate her cause I will need a back up for when I get preggo again. cant rely on solely my mom to watch her. figure it will give my mom 2 days a week to have to herself while the other 3 days she will attend the daycare.


----------



## chistiana

Thats great news j!!!! Trust your doctor, i m pretty sure he knows whar he s talking about n he wouldnt risk it if anything was suspicious about it!! 
Your plan about day care sounds good, i might actually think of doing the same as i think nat might be too young to go full time but my brothers son will be born in october so my mum will need a break!!
When do you plan on starting ttc?
My septum reresection is planned for around the 16th of june n then i need to get 2 af before we can ttc again. Sooooo i ll be enjoying my summer holidays starting next week!!! Off to cyprus on the 21st and off to anafi on the 5/7!


----------



## j_1983

C- great news about the surgery!! Were gonna start trying after our vacay in July but my cycle is sooo messed up gonna have To use those damn ovulation kits. Get my period every 35 ish days now.


----------



## chistiana

That's great! So we might as well be bump buddies! Now we have to get sbl in it too lol!!! My cycles are 33 days so I know I ov cd19 but use opks n temping too. I start using them when I get ewcm n stop with first positive! If your cycles are 35 days then you re roughly ov on cd21!!! 
Where are you going on holidays?


----------



## sbl

Haha! I don't think I could convince Mr sbl so you'll be bumping it together ladies. But I sure will enjoy hearing about your pregnancies! 
So glad all is OK j!
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Lol never say never! Just joking! Hows your little munchkin??


----------



## sbl

She's great! We were at the zoo yesterday she loved it. 
How are your 2?


----------



## chistiana

Oooowww I just love how they get soooooooo excited at the zoo!! 
They re good, thanks, nik can't wait to get out of school for summertime n nat is quite the handful but I had seen that coming!


----------



## j_1983

Finally enjoying the warm weather!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sbl

Ah she's so cute :)


----------



## chistiana

Oowww j she s beautiful! I cant believe she s all grown up!


----------



## j_1983

Omg she's getting a bit I know!! She's such a handful now, always wants to run around and just yells lol


----------



## chistiana

Lol j welcome to the club!!


----------



## sbl

Hey girls. 
My appointment with the high risk team is tomorrow. 
I'm very apprehensive. 
Think positive thoughts for me please ladies 
Xx


----------



## chistiana

It's going to go just great hun, I ll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way :)


----------



## sbl

Thank you c!
Hope you are well? And the kids?


----------



## sbl

Thank you c!
Hope you are well? And the kids?


----------



## chistiana

How did it go sbl? 
We re good, kids are off school so happy n can't wait for our holidays to begin! Let us know how it went ok?


----------



## sbl

It went well! 
I am on my phone when I get on my laptop I'll explain more.


----------



## chistiana

Yyaaaayyyy thats awesome!!!


----------



## chistiana

We re still waiting missy!!

Wanted to update ladies...
I had my septum re resected yesterday! All went good, he couldn't cut through the septum 100% but he said he got 70-80% of it n then it started bleeding so he had to stop. I m happy he is honest with me n I know exactly how things are. I m sure I d stress anyway so after this procedure there is nothing more I can do. My doc is happy with the result, he wants to see me after next af and has put me on a combination of estradiol n progesterone or something like this for the next 21 days to reduce scare tissue. The procedure was nothing much, the position I lay was absolutely ridiculous and I am now bleeding n in a little bit of pain but only when I pee??! Anyway we won't be ttc before September af as we need two month off ttc n then I need to make sure a hypothetical baby comes after the end of next school year but ROLL ON SEPTEMBER!


----------



## j_1983

C-that's great news!!! Glad it went well! Praying for lots of baby dust come sept for you and me lol!!! Maybe we will end up with bumps at the same time! How are things with the hubby?


----------



## chistiana

Ououou I sure hope so j, it will be fun!! 
Things are much better hun, thanks for asking. We still have our moments but we ve been together for 11 years and been through a lot so we will eventually work it all out! How are you? Ready for your trip? Next months will be sooooo exciting n good hopefully!


----------



## j_1983

well little update...went to my old gyno cause I wasn't happy with the response from my family doc and he checked my boob today and said the little lump is normal as well. sending me for an ultrasound anyways to just keep an eye on it but feeling really good! Gives me the green light to be able to start trying after my next period which will show up who knows when. As for miss Brooklyn her reflux isn't getting better and went to the doc 2 days ago and got a referral for a pediatric gastroenterologist but was told it can take months to get an app :( she starts daycare tomorrow so her constant chocking and spitting up still worries me a lot but she will only be going for 2 hrs a day for the next week or so. ahhh all this stress is killing me. Doesn't help I fell down the stairs the other day tripping over the vacuum and have carpet burn and bruises all over hahaha. hows everyone doing? c? sbl?? thinking of you guys!


----------



## chistiana

Ow j hope you re well after your fall?! How are you feeling? It's great news re the boob thing n being able to start ttc again!! Looooots n looks of baby dust! How old is Brooklyn my dear? It really does sound like a bad case of reflux, could you go private? I wouldn't worry about the day care, just let them know of the situation so they can keep an eye on her but since it's so little time there, I m sure she ll be just fine.

We re good here, just came back from holidays with the kiddos in Cyprus on Tuesday, had a great time but I m totally exhausted!! Still waiting for September af to start ttc! Aaa ahhhh the wait is killing me!! Let us know how the app for Brooklyn goes!


----------



## j_1983

Hi ladies!!! How's everyone doing? 
We just got back from our 4 day trip to Las Vegas and it was great! Unfortunately Brooklyn was sooo sick ( bad cold) and my mom says her week was rough and of course there was mommy guilt for being away while she was sick :(. But besides that I now have the go ahead to start trying for baby #2!!!! Been taking ovukation prediction kits and nothing so far, and with my cycles bein all over the place can't rely on the old fashion way. 
Hope to hear from you guys soon!! Brooklyn's app went well, hVe to do blood work an a referral for a gastroenterologist which will take forever so for now no more beef /dairy/soy for her again. 
Glad to hear ur vacay was good c!!! Sept will be here on no time!


----------



## chistiana

Oowww thanks j! So happy you had a great time in Vegas! Sorry your girly was sick but no more guilt trip mommy, it could happen anytime, you can always be there for every little thing..I m sure granny took care of everything! Is she ok now? Glad the appointment went well, hopefully you can get something helpful out of the blood works n little Brooklyn can have whatever she wants! Can't wait for your bfp, it ll be super exciting!! If you get it this month how many years apart will your babies be??

Afm- we re on a two week holiday in Naxos island so enjoying every minute of it! Nik is ill these last couple of days but he s cheerful so we just stay more in the shade when we re on the beach! Other than that, can't wait for September to come!

How s everyone else doing?


----------



## littlemama16

Hello everyone hope you are all doing well have t had a chance to read through yet been a while since I been on but after 18 months of trying we finally got our BFP!! Yay!!!! we are over the moon and super excited and hoping our little one will stick xxx


----------



## chistiana

Littlemama that is just FANTASTIC!!!!! Yaaayyy i m so happy for you you tôtally deserve it! Remind me what was your final dîagnosis re your uterus?? Aaahhh cant wait to follow you pg and hopefully we can be bump buddies come september! How far along are you?


----------



## sbl

Aw congratulations little mama! Wishing you a healthy, happy and uneventful pregnancy. 
sorry I've been AWOL lately ladies. 
So much happening, redecorating, weddings, work and keeping up with my little diva. 
I never got round to explaining my appointment. 
Head consultant basically said that yes I hadn't been given the best treatment for my hyperemesis and that next time things would be different. 
We discussed exactly how my care should be and we're on the same page :thumbup: 
As for my UU well it turns out I have a BU after all and that the surgeons during my section were wrong. Its super hard to say during pregnancy and especially and the end as your uterus is all out of shape anyway. 
He sending me for more tests but from the scans they have of pre pregnancy uterus and very early pregnancy ones they're pretty confident its a BU.
Next time I'll be monitored more closely with cervical length checks and steroids for baby's lungs. 

Hope you all are enjoying/enjoyed your vacations. 
We're going to Rome in September I can't wait. 
I can't believe how big all our UA babies are getting, time fly's! 
Good luck with the ttc c and j! 
:hugs:


----------



## littlemama16

Thankyou :) 5 weeks today so only early but loving every minute, I had investigative surgery on my uterus and have a confirmed bicornuate uterus, I was booked in to start getting everything ready for ivf on the 22nd but didn't need it yay! Oh I hope so Christina good luck!!!!! Sore boobs have kicked in and every now and again will get nausea but I'm doing good, had blood test yesterday for antenatal and back to doc on Friday to see when she would like me to have a scan super excited xx


----------



## j_1983

omg!!! congrats ladies!!! so happy for you! so much excitement on this forum, I love it. I got a positive on my opk today so when hubby gets back from hockey were doing the deed and praying for another little miracle!


----------



## chistiana

Sbl yyaaaayyyy I was really looking forward to your update! So happy you got everything figured out n they ll be taking extra good care of you next time! N yes time does fly! I can't believe Eva will be 2 soon! It seems like yesterday!

J yaaaayyy for ov, hope you worked you magic girl, I can't wait for testing time, this thread will be starting over! 

Littlemama so so happy for you! This will be your THB girl, you n hubby totally deserve it, I see your updates on fb n you seem such happy souls!! Can't wait for more updates!!h&h 9 months my dear, lead the way!


----------



## j_1983

C-can't believe she's gonna be 2!!! Time flies on this thread! Feels like yesterday I just joined in &#55357;&#56842;. Would love to add you guys to fb so if you want send me a private message and I'll give you my full name!!!


----------



## chistiana

Pm you j!


----------



## j_1983

Hey mamas!! Anything new? Wanting to hear some updates!!


----------



## j_1983

Ok well I can't hold it in any longer.... Yesterday I got a positive test! I'm pregnant!! Complete shock and so scared but should have figured I was cause the cramps have started and I threw up yesterday morning. Aghhhh had to get that out there since no one but out parents know. Please send a prayer and lots of sticky baby dust my way!!!


----------



## sbl

Ah congratulations j! So happy for you. I hope you have a happy, healthy and uneventful pregnancy. You look after yourself now. Xx


----------



## sbl

C- your next! 
Sorry I've not been great at relying girls. 
I've not been well. My endo is bad. Diarrhea, vomiting, such heavy bleeding and the pain!
Nothing is working. 
Right now I'm lying on the couch barely able to move.

Ah I'm so happy for you pregnant girls. 
I'd love to have another but its
not the right time. I'll be living vicariously through you! :haha:


----------



## chistiana

J OMG J i am sooooooo excited for you!!! And wowwwwww that was fast!!! Yaaaaayyyyyyy congratulations my lady, a very very happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!!! Ouououou updates, scans, babies this seems familiar and soooo great!!! Well done momma!!!

Sbl ow hun, sorry i had missed that, you have endometriosis??? Really sorry you re not that well, had no idea. Cant your doc help?? Lots of hugs

Littlemama how are you doing mummy??

Afm- nothing much to report here, just counting the days to 17/09 so we can start ttc again!! I m off to the mountains with the kids and they are seriously driving me bonkers arguing constantly but here i am still hoping for #3...weirdo!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls! Just wanted to check how our preggers are? J? Littlemama? How are you both doing my ladies? 
Sbl how are you hun?


----------



## j_1983

Hey C, well had my levels tested lat week and according to my doctors nurse I'm either not as far along or my numbers are not as high as Ty should be :(. Freaking out a bit, dd the blood test again today and hope to hear the results tomorrow so please send a prayer my way that all is good!


----------



## sbl

Fingers, toes everything cossed for you j!
I hope your levels are on track tomorrow.

C- I'm ok again. The first 2/3 days of my period are a nightmare. I'm just not able to do anything. They're a complete right off. 
I've known about my endo since I was 15. I had early diagnosis and treatment and it was doing great. I still had awful periods and would bleed out on occasion but since I've had the c section they think that it has gotten really bad around my internal scar.
Possibly having a lap soon.

How are you and the kids? 

Littlemama any updates?

Hope all is going well with you guys.:hugs:
xx


----------



## chistiana

J don't freak out hun, I m on another septate uterus thread and a lady there started with beta of 13 at 14 dpo...she s well into her second trimester now! How much was your beta? I m sending every positive vibe n prayer for tomorrow's beta.

Sbl.. Ow so sorry it's gotten worse girl, I didn't know you had endo, sorry. It sucks you have you go through all this pain but at least the laparoscopy is not that bad n they can fix it for you. Sending lots of hugs your way.

Afm- we re doing well, thanks for asking! I m with the kids 24/7 as we re all off school and they re kind of driving me crazy but still enjoying it! Planted a million flowers today...you should have seen them...covered head to toe in dirt! Other than that my b day is approaching and I would love to say I m excited but it's the day we lost our second one so not looking forward to that.


----------



## chistiana

J, is everything ok hun?? Your silence has got me a little worried, hope your results were good n you ve just been a busy mum!


----------



## sbl

I was thinking of her too c!
Hopeful she's just super busy.


----------



## j_1983

Hi mamas I actually thought I had responded and written here but obviously I didn't, guess the preggo brain is in full effect lol. So my numbers were great, taking progesterone again and hoping all contines well. The cramps still come and go but that's nothing new and have a viability ultrasound on the 26th to make sure baby is there and well!!


----------



## sbl

That's great news j! 
I've been thinking of you. So glad everything's all good.


----------



## chistiana

Oooohhhh Thank God j, you really got me worried there! Thats great news!!! How far along are you girl??


----------



## j_1983

I'll be 6 week tomorrow. So keeping my fingers crossed all continues to go well. Taking the progesterone again this time vaginally ( it's so messy and gross) and the million diff vitamins are back on the menu lol


----------



## j_1983

So I'm starting to freak out, went to pee and when I wiped there was a but of pink :(. Told the hubby and he said don't worry and went to sleep . Praying it's just nothing but I'm freaking out on the inside.....say a prayer ladies please!!!!


----------



## chistiana

I wouldnt really freak out my friend it could be a million things from ib to an irritated cervix and the list goes on. If it picks up or it get painful then do call your call just to be sar. The progesterone could cause your cervix to bleed a little since you re taking it vaginally.


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey everyone!! In June during surgery for a uterine septum removal they figured out I had complete uterus didelphys. So far theyve taken out 25% of the uterine septum and the vaginal septum is completely gone. I have a few more weeks until my 3rd and final surgery until it is completely removed.

I'm so glad I found this thread even though I'm not pregnant yet.. I guess I just wanted to be in a group where people were like me lol!


----------



## chistiana

Jennifer welcome! Wow how bittersweet it must have been to go in for one thing and find something else. Good thing is now you know exactly what caused your losses (so sorry) and soon it will be all fixed! I ve had 2 uterine septum removal surgeries, last one in june and waiting to start ttc after my next af. All the waiting is killing me but if it means a stress free (as much as that can happen anymore) pg then aw well! Why are they doing 3 surgeries? Was it so severe they couldnt do it in one go? Anyway, stick around and ask away any questions you have :)


----------



## sbl

Welcome Jennifer!
At least you are on the right track to having your rainbow baby. 
All the ladies here are great! 
Any questions feel free to ask. 
:hug:
C - have we anyone else with didelphys?


----------



## chistiana

Actually i think we dont! Our very first but not anymore! Yaaay!


----------



## j_1983

Morning everyone, sad to report we lost our angel. Was told because it's early we need to let it pass on its own. I'm so crushed right now


----------



## sbl

Ah j.
I don't know what to say.
I am so sorry. 
:hugs:
We're here if you need us xx


----------



## sbl

I totally missed your post from yesterday j. So sorry x


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Jennifer welcome! Wow how bittersweet it must have been to go in for one thing and find something else. Good thing is now you know exactly what caused your losses (so sorry) and soon it will be all fixed! I ve had 2 uterine septum removal surgeries, last one in june and waiting to start ttc after my next af. All the waiting is killing me but if it means a stress free (as much as that can happen anymore) pg then aw well! Why are they doing 3 surgeries? Was it so severe they couldnt do it in one go? Anyway, stick around and ask away any questions you have :)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!! The first surgery they originally thought that I had an incomplete septum but once they got in there they realized the septum went alllllll the way down..He needed to tell me about the findings before he could fix it I guess so we had to stop 

The second time I started bleeding during surgery so they had to stop as well, that was a total bummer! Ive had alot of issues with keeping my lining thin. Theyve put me on Lupron and I still had some lining and now I'm on a progesterone pill three times a day


ps I'm so sorry for your loss j_1983


----------



## chistiana

Oo J, I m so so sorry..there's nothing I can say to make you feel better..just focus on your wonderful Brooklyn, and know that even though you feel crushed now you know you ll get up from this n be stronger. Your little bub will always be here for you. Been there myself very recently but you know what..we ll get there in the end, right?? Wish I could be there for you...we re all here though...hugs.


----------



## chistiana

Jennifer..wow your journey sure sucks..hope they get it right this time round, why did you start bleeding out? I watched the DVD of my resection n at one point he cuts and boom there's blood everywhere but apparently that was my uterine wall n that's where he stopped cutting. Anyway, when is the next surgery due?


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Jennifer..wow your journey sure sucks..hope they get it right this time round, why did you start bleeding out? I watched the DVD of my resection n at one point he cuts and boom there's blood everywhere but apparently that was my uterine wall n that's where he stopped cutting. Anyway, when is the next surgery due?

Lucky me I got my period during surgery which was completely unexpected lol!! Just my luck!! The next surgery isnt set yet since they stopped my medications for me to have a period and their plan is to do the surgery right after..we'll see how that goes!! 

Were you able to get pregnant after your surgery? Do you have to have another?


----------



## chistiana

After the one back in 2008 I had no trouble getting pg at all but still had problem with keeping the babies. I ve had 3 losses so far (n hopefully that's the final number). After the June resection we haven't started ttc yet. Doc said we should wait 2 cycles but due to work schedule we decided to start ttc right after my September af which will be about mid September! 
Wow talk about luck to have your period while on the table! I ve read that resections should happen between cd6 and cd9 so that your lining has not built up yet. I had mine on cd5 cause my lining is already thick on cd9!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> After the one back in 2008 I had no trouble getting pg at all but still had problem with keeping the babies. I ve had 3 losses so far (n hopefully that's the final number). After the June resection we haven't started ttc yet. Doc said we should wait 2 cycles but due to work schedule we decided to start ttc right after my September af which will be about mid September!
> Wow talk about luck to have your period while on the table! I ve read that resections should happen between cd6 and cd9 so that your lining has not built up yet. I had mine on cd5 cause my lining is already thick on cd9!


He's been trying to put a stop to my cycles since Jan and nothing has worked lol.. I've been on lupron and still bled on that! I've begged him to do it after m period ends but he is always too busy..I really feel iffy about him these days but I move to Hawaii in November so it's not like I have much time to find someone else. I got my period yesterday thank god but apparently hes out of town next week!! go figure! hopefully my surgery will be around the 1st week of september, fingers crossed!


----------



## chistiana

yikes he sounds worse than mine! i practically had to lie about when i got my period to get him to do it on the right date! if you know you ve ovulated i d suggest (and this is only on what i ve read, i m no professional so just disregard me if it doesn't make any sense) you put it on hold but make an appointment (set in stone just in case lol!) for when your next af comes and goes. from what i ve read, when the endometrium is thick its much more difficult to cut the septum correctly. anyway, you can discuss your worries with him too and see what he says. either way i hope its done soon and you can jump right back on the train!! also ask him if he ll put you on oestrogen or put in a balloon after the sugary to prevent adhesions and the rest. not all doctors do but its worth asking!

j, how are you feeling babe, thinking of you a lot :)


----------



## j_1983

Hey everyone, waiting for this to happen is excruciating and frustrating. Because I've been spotting and it was fairly early the doc said I should pass it on my own, and have to go fr blood tests next Friday to see if my levels have dropped. I've had constant cramps and even woke at night to contractions but no bleeding of significance. Just do t want this dragging out and endig up needing a d&c. I miss my baby and beig pregnant but thank god I have brooklyn keeping me busy and grateful that I have her! Spoke with my boss today as I start work next Thursday and she said not to worry if I need time off for whatever and seems really supportive, which is good considering if I start bleeding at work I'll need to ale off for home quick . 

I've realized that as painful it is to lose the baby the hardest part is the aftermath. Waiting for it to be over so ican properly grieve cause until my body rids of the baby I almost feel like it isn't real. 

I wish I could be more supportive fr u other mommas now but I can't even make it through a few hours without breaking down and having a pity party. 

Sending a prayer for all of u and what your each dealing with and thankful to have you all here for support!


----------



## chistiana

Sweet j you really shouldn't even think about us right now...we re here for you, what you re going through is so painful (more mentally I think) than anything else...i know what you mean about wanting this to be done n over with but if you can stick yo your guns...I ve had d&cs with all my 3 losses and even though it's a quick fix it's not natural n I would have rather waited it out if I could. I m happy you find comfort in your sweet girl. The one thing I can remember from my late loss (11w1d) is that the only Moro that got me through the day was "one day at a time"... I remember pushing the stroller to the playground n repeating this to myself n when the day was over I was like "yay one day down"... There will come a day when you won't feel the need to cry and that s ok but for now it's more than ok to feel sad n cry. Weirdly work might be a good thing right now. Anyway, I m here thinking of you my girl, if you need yo talk you know where to find me. Btw, please remind me (and I know I ve asked before) what kind of MA do you have?


----------



## j_1983

C-it's a bicornuate that I have. So the last week have been bad cramps only spotting nothing has passed yet :(. Go for blood work Friday. Too it all off Brooklyn got croup and has been sick followed by a virus of some sorts and hasn't slept in 3 days... Poor thing is miserable. Start work Thursday and not looking forward to it.


----------



## chistiana

Iiiihhhh j, you hit the jack pot my friend :( I hope little Brooklyn is better soon n at least you can rest a bit before work starts again. Do they have a plan if you still haven't passed anything by Friday? Maybe try meds before going for a d&c? Hope it happens soon so you can move on my girl.


----------



## j_1983

I'll only know the results from yesterday's blood Tests on Tuesday as we have a long weekend here. But what's bothering me most is I've developed morni sickness and that's just natured cruel joke right now. As much as I wanted this baby I just want it over so I can move on and heal. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## chistiana

Uuuurrrggg I know...if you go back a few pages I had just had my third mc n I had morning sickness for a good time after...it was cruel as can be. Anyway, I really hope it's over soon babe. How's Brooklyn? 

Afm nothing new to report here, we might be moving to a bigger house but not 100% sure yet! Friday is first day back to school n I can't say I m so excited anymore! N finally here's a pic of the playhouse I built for the kids!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## j_1983

C- she's doing better but this cold is dragging on . Eryone anxious for my results tomorrow and to see what the next step is. Beautiful house u built!! Wish I was that handy lol. Correct me if I'm wrong but ur been ready that since I've had a c section I can't use te pills if nee be only a d&c.... This is obviously according to the internet. It my doc of course .


----------



## chistiana

Sorry babe I don't know re the meds after a section I was never given the option, it was always wam bam d&c thank you mam. I m wishing with all my heart news and results are all good tomorrow but still remember that even if you have to have a d&c it's not the end of the world. Glad little missy is getting better btw! Hugs


----------



## j_1983

OMG I'm still pregnant!!! The hospital fucked up my results! Going for an uktrasound today but I'm freakig out! I had an xray of my tail bone 2 weeks ago cause I was told I miscarried so my doctor said it was ok ( have a broken tail bone). I'm sooo scred rigt now! Say a prayer fr me please!!!


----------



## sbl

Oh my gosh!! 
Good luck j. Praying for you. Xx


----------



## chistiana

Say Whaaaaaaaaatttttt??? OMG OMG!! This like from a science fiction! And this totally explains your nausea and everything!!!! I can't believe it! It's amazing! How did they screw up your results? What did they tell you?????? I know you re not going to but they deserve a freaking lawsuit just for the heartache they made you go through! Ouououououou can't wait for your update!!!!praying n keeping everything tightly crossed!


----------



## j_1983

So baby is measuring 7w4d!! Saw and heard the heart beat! Worried now that I still may actually lose tho baby, it's completely freaking me out as I'm still spotting. Doc said not to worry too muh about the xrays I had but will have more thorough ultrasounds later on to double check stuff. I wish I lived in the states ause I could sue for this , not up in canada though.... Gonna make a formal complaint none the less.


----------



## sbl

Ah that's great! 
Congrats again.
You are right to make a complaint. I wouldn't just let it go. 
Try to rest. As for X-ray I had 4 of them with lo as my lung collapsed and she's fine.
Don't worry about that. 
So happy for you.


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayyyyyyy j these are the best news ever!!! I don't even want to think of thd consequences if you had taken meds to speed things up...you should more than complain hun, this is ridiculous! I was actually telling my friend about your case today, she was dumbstruck! So happy for you!!!!!!n don't worry about the spotting, it's extremely common with bu!


----------



## j_1983

Thanks for the support ladies! With Brooklyn having been dick I managed to catch her cold which turned into a sinus infection :(. Just need a break from all his drama! My husband said out lives ( mainly pregnancies) re always surrounded by complications and stupidity but that in the end it all turns out ok so gotta keep positive!!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## j_1983

So I'm assuming notjong is new or wrong with anyone since no has been piston which is great! No news is good news! How everyone doing?? I'm 9 weeks today and spotting started again ;(. I hate this!! I just want to get to like 14-15 weeks alright and be In The safe zone and relax. Have a wedding this weekend and obviously my tummy is bloated so nothing fits anymore so had to go buy a new dress and don't even like it muh but with the fall season clothes no cute dresses out anymore :(. Miss you ladies and thinking of you!!!


----------



## sbl

Ah j sorry to hear you are spotting. rest assured though its very common with UA.
When is your next us?
Have you a got a home doppler?
Try to enjoy the wedding though I know I find weddings hard at the best of times.
Haha. Such a long day. In Ireland our weddings start at 1pm and you would be on the go till 4am and then a big party the following day.
Hard work!! Lol.

All is fine with us. We're just home from our holidays. Had a great time. 
I can't believe I will have a 2 year old in 2 months time!!
Its just flown by. 

Here's pic of her stealing my glasses. :dohh:

C- hope you and yours are doing good.

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







lo.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chistiana

Sbl she s soooooo cute!! She has a very mischievous smile on!!! 

J i m so sorry the spotting has started again but i m pretty sure its nothing to worry about. You ll be out of the first tri soon!! I cant believe time has passed already! I d get a doppler to keep you safe if i were you!
We got an offer for our house 2 mondays ago, packed everything in 3 days, found a new home and moved by thursday night! So we ve been in our new home for 9 days now but still dont have wifi, phone, tv ect! Its beautiful!! I started work on the 8th and kids both started nursery and pre k this past week so its been crazy busy!! I promise to be in more as soon as wifi is back on!!!


----------



## sbl

She's a little madam c!! Know's how to get what she wants too.

Glad to hear your settled in to your new place and so quick too.
How are Nik and Nat liking there new routines?


----------



## chistiana

Lol little girls!!!

They like their new home but from time to time they moan they want to go "home" which is hard to hear but i know they re just kids and need time to adjust. Nik liked his new school way more than his last one and he s excited to go back tomorrow. Nat will always go half crying but then when i call an hour later shes always happily playing outside and when shes home she cant stop talking about her school! So i m assuming she s fine!! Will eva be going next year??


----------



## sbl

How is everybody doing?

C sounds like the kids are settling in fine. That's great and makes life much easier.

J- how is everything? Hope all is going smoothly.

We're good. I'm smothered with a cold so trying to get rid of that, work, do the house and all the other mummy things. 
I'm asleep by 9 most nights. 

Hugs ladies xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl hey hun, sounds like you re in a complete mommy mode! Sorry you re down with a cold and really hope it clears soon! How is eva??
Kids are very happy with their new home now and they are also very happy with school so that makes everything much easier! We were supposed to be be ttc this cycle but totally missed ovulation..ggrrrmfff ow well next cycle!

J how are you girl? How s little bub??

Littlemama thinking of you hun, hope you re better :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm been quiet for quite a while, but I wanted to drop in and let you ladies know that my amazing, miracle, rainbow girl arrived July 31st! :) I'm absolutely in love with her and so thankful to have her!


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations dodger, your pic is beautiful! Enjoy yor little bundle of joy!


----------



## Segs0621

Hi everyone, Looking for a little info and guidance. DH and I have been TTC#1 for a year. In April 2014 I was diagnosed with PCOS after having several 60-70day cycles after coming off BCP. I had two cycles of Provera and clomid, (50mg then 100mg). I ovulated on 50 but not on 100. The only monitoring I had from my Gyno was a 21day prog level. I felt like my situation was not being handled appropriately by my gyno so I made an appointment with a RE and infertility specialist. I really loved my new doc and began to feel a sense of hope that I hadn't felt in several months. Plan was to begin with a US and lab work, then begin a first cycle of Femara. Came back a week later for these tests, and was told after my US that I have a septate uterus. I wasn't told exactly how big it is, just that it was "quite large". From what I saw on the US, it's completely dividing my uterus in two. Has anyone else been diagnosed with this? Treatment is to have a resection to remove the extra muscle and tissue. I still have a couple weeks until I meet with my RE for more info, but I'm curious about the procedure and recovery time and when we can start TTC again. Any info or pointers would be greatly appreciated! I see that many of you on this thread have conceived without correction of the anomaly... Congrats to everyone!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Segs0621 said:


> Hi everyone, Looking for a little info and guidance. DH and I have been TTC#1 for a year. In April 2014 I was diagnosed with PCOS after having several 60-70day cycles after coming off BCP. I had two cycles of Provera and clomid, (50mg then 100mg). I ovulated on 50 but not on 100. The only monitoring I had from my Gyno was a 21day prog level. I felt like my situation was not being handled appropriately by my gyno so I made an appointment with a RE and infertility specialist. I really loved my new doc and began to feel a sense of hope that I hadn't felt in several months. Plan was to begin with a US and lab work, then begin a first cycle of Femara. Came back a week later for these tests, and was told after my US that I have a septate uterus. I wasn't told exactly how big it is, just that it was "quite large". From what I saw on the US, it's completely dividing my uterus in two. Has anyone else been diagnosed with this? Treatment is to have a resection to remove the extra muscle and tissue. I still have a couple weeks until I meet with my RE for more info, but I'm curious about the procedure and recovery time and when we can start TTC again. Any info or pointers would be greatly appreciated! I see that many of you on this thread have conceived without correction of the anomaly... Congrats to everyone!

I didn't have a completely divided uterus, but mine was also quite large. Here's a before and after pic of mine: 

The top is before I had surgery. The bottom is after 2 surgeries. That difference you see there is about 6-7cm worth of septum. The remaining dip is because of an arcuate uterus and testing showed that there was good blood flow throughout my lining. 

Are you having a hysteroscopy to remove it? That's what both of mine were. The recovery time varied. My first hysteroscopy I was in the OR and put to sleep for. I was weak and very nauseous for almost 2 weeks after, but I think that was moreso do to a personal reaction to anesthesia. They asked us to abstain from sex until my first official AF after surgery (about a month after) and then there were no restrictions and we were free to ttc again right away. I was on hormone therapy for that month following as well to help build my lining back up and bring on AF. 

My 2nd surgery was *supposed* to be diagnostic with the slim possibility of needing to remove some scar tissue. I only had a local beta blocker and was awake for the procedure. Once she got in, she found that there was quite a bit of septum left and gave me the choice of waiting for the OR or going ahead without anesthesia. I wasn't about to wait, so we went ahead. Recovery from that was actually quite a bit easier (which is why I think I had a reaction to the anesthesia), and I had to actually rely on my body to reel me back in and tell me when I was doing too much because I felt great pretty much right away.

My BIGGEST advice is to make sure they are testing after surgery to verify that surgery was completely successful and that the septum is fully gone. My first RE refused to test after. His ego got in the way and he told me that it was all gone and that protocol didn't allow for testing. It took me two more miscarriages and requesting an indepth u/s for another reason to find that yes, there was still septum left. Even then I had an MRI that lied about it. >.< Once the septum was gone, my last pregnancy was pretty easy. They watched me closely to make sure that the 2 surgeries hadn't weakened my uterus or cervix and to make sure that my uterine shape wouldn't cause growth restriction (it did but only at the very end of my pregnancy). 
 
Feel free to ask me anything. :flower:


----------



## chistiana

Seg after being diagnosed with bicornuate uterus for more than 10 years and after having 2kids and 3mcs i was finally diagnosed properly with a septate uterus. I ve had 2 resections (first one left a 2cm long septum still in there and the second one has left a 7mm). I was told to wait 2 months after my resection and was given a combination of estrogen and progesterone for a month after the surgery to prevent scaring. It is also important to ask your doc to do the surgery early in the first bit of your cycle so that your endometrium is not thick already. Recovery was no big deal for me, had some bleeding for a few days along with some pinching cramps but that was all. I would definitely recomment the surgery especially with you having a complete division. Welcome on the thread and hope this can be the last of your struggle ttc :)


----------



## Segs0621

Dodger & Christiana,

Thank you so much for your replies! I do not know yet if we are doing the procedure laparoscopically or hysteroscopically. I have an appointment with my RE next week when we will discuss and set a date. I haven't seen AF since July, (I also have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own) so I wonder if he will want to induce AF before and after removing the septum. Dodger, I can't believe they didn't do follow up with you to make sure it was all gone! I will definitely push for that. I had so many issues with my previous doc not monitoring me but I feel that my RE is really on top of things... So hopefully that continues to be the case! I'm glad it sounds like we won't have to hold off on TTC for too long. Thank you both for sharing your experiences. Hope I'm able to come back in a few months with news of a BFP!


----------



## chistiana

Sooooo girls......today it's 12dpo of our first cycle back to ttc...but on Monday I felt off n took a test...it was so faint hubby said I was imagining things...so Tuesday..10dpo I went for betas cause I just hate the mind torture...results came back at.....52!!!!! I m sooooooooo scared n nervous about it so trying to convince myself I ll be ok no matter what but kind of know I won't! Pls pls pls pray for us, pray this is our THB! Repeat betas planned for Monday! Can't wait!


----------



## chistiana

Dodger can I ask you something? At your second resection you said you gad quite a bit left....do you know how much? After my first resection I had 2cm left and after the 2nd I have 7mm left...I m afraid it will cause trouble with this pg again :( also did you have any bleeding issues with your after resections pg????


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Dodger can I ask you something? At your second resection you said you gad quite a bit left....do you know how much? After my first resection I had 2cm left and after the 2nd I have 7mm left...I m afraid it will cause trouble with this pg again :( also did you have any bleeding issues with your after resections pg????

When I had my 2nd resection, there was 2-3cm left. After that, I didn't have another hysteroscopy, so no real idea if any is left now, just having that u/s that showed good blood flow all around. And I do have an arcuate uterus but I don't know how deep other than what I can gather from the pictures. lol

Did I miss it?!?! Are you pregnant??? I had trouble with spotting during pretty much my whole 1st tri - mostly brown but some pink and red mixed in as well, and once heavy bright red spotting with clots. I DID have IUGR which was something they were concerned with, but was able to carry until 39+2 before being induced. I was able to give birth vaginally and she had plenty of room to move around even up until the end of my pregnancy.


----------



## j_1983

Oh wow mommas!! Seems I've missed out on so much here!! Had to take a little breather till today cause today was my nt ( 12 week) scan and I'm so blessed to say our little peanut is doing great and measuring 5 day ahead!! I feel like one obstacle was done now many more to go! I can't help but worry like my last pregnancy but tryig to Tay positive and not stress as much as enjy this! 

So happy to hear everyone updates and welcome someone new!!!
Lots of positive patates going out for all you ladies tonight as always!


----------



## chistiana

Dodger yes just got the results from my betas on tuesday n already freaking out! Can i tell if i have good blood flow now that i m pg or is it something you can see before you get pg? Is that some kind of syndrome? Can you blame the bleeding on that? I cant even think about seeing blood again but if i go by you, j and the ladies on a uterine septum resection support thread i m also at it seems inevitable :( i just wish i have a good pg just like my first one when i actually enjoyed every single moment!
Thanks for the encouragement!

J so happy everything is looking great with little bubba, cant believe you re 12weeks already!!


----------



## j_1983

Omg c- I obviously misread your previous post and didn't get that ur pregnant!!!! Sooo happy for u!!!!!


----------



## sbl

Congrats c! So happy for you. 

J 12 weeks already. Wow. Hope it goes quick for you. 

Dodger congrats! She's fab.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girls!

J I figured it out girl, no worries!! :)

Sbl thanks! How little Eva? N how r you doing?


----------



## dodgercpkl

chistiana said:


> Dodger yes just got the results from my betas on tuesday n already freaking out! Can i tell if i have good blood flow now that i m pg or is it something you can see before you get pg? Is that some kind of syndrome? Can you blame the bleeding on that? I cant even think about seeing blood again but if i go by you, j and the ladies on a uterine septum resection support thread i m also at it seems inevitable :( i just wish i have a good pg just like my first one when i actually enjoyed every single moment!
> Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> J so happy everything is looking great with little bubba, cant believe you re 12weeks already!!

I'm not sure if you can tell now or not? Other than in later u/s when they might check to see if blood flow from placenta to baby is good. Seeing blood freaked the heck out of me. Thankfully, most of it was brown blood, so while it still made me nervous, I was able to make myself feel better because it was "old" blood. I had some pink/red spotting and that was harder to talk away, but I could usually correlate it to a bowel movement so that helped. Honestly? Pregnancy after loss is just plain scary. So hard to stay on an even keel. I think I held my breath until she was in my arms and breathing and then I lost it and started ugly crying for I'm not sure how long - a long time though. I couldn't believe that we'd finally made it, that she was here, she was real, and she was really ours. *hugs* Best advice I can give you is to realize that some bleeding is normal for *most* pregnancies - uterine anomaly or not - and to just take one day at a time. It was a constant fight, but anytime I had a negative nancy thought pop up, I pushed it out of my head with as many positives as I could come up with. 

We'll be here for any wobbles! <3


----------



## sbl

Any updates ladies? 

We're fine c. Eva going through a terrible sleep phase.
I don't know if its teething or what. 
She's also got some patches of eczema on her face which is so sore looking some days and gone the next.

Hope everyone is good including beans and babies 
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey lovely! We re in the midst of chaos here... I'm on prednisolone for NKcells so tested again just to make sure n the results were over the moon. So in a moment of panic I got a paternal leukocyte shot which is forbidden by the FDA but it was my last chance before everything becomes too toxic in there. Don't know if we re gonna save it, have 11days to my doc appointment to check hb n this is also my 6w5d milestone...if we make it there with a hb I ll feel a tiny bit better as I ve mc on that day 2/3 times. Other than that I m trying to remain positive n calm n try to persuade myself that what will be will be!!!!
Sorry little Eva is going through a rough sleep time...I think I ve completely given up on that subject..both nik n nat just casually walk to our room every single day. Tried to fight it, did everything to stop them but came to the conclusion its just useless so gave up! Hope your little Eva sleeps better soon though!! Re the eczema, Could she have an allergy or something?


----------



## sbl

Aw c I hope everything goes OK. 
I totally understand how nerve wracking it is. 
I'll be thinking of you dear. 
Xx
So I'm going for a pelvic MRI soon its my first and to be honest I'm pretty nervy about it. My sister found out she had cancer during a routine MRI so I just can't get that out of my head. 
Uh, on one hand I'm happy that my Dr is finally getting on with it on the other I'm wracked with nerves. 
Thinking of you all
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girl, I ll keep you updated.
I know it must be nerve wrecking but do you have any reason to believe something might be wrong? When is your appointment? It's going yo be hard but try not to make scenarios in you head as much as possible. I know everything will be just fine but I ll still be thinking n praying of you n of course we re all here if you need to vent or anything. It's just a routine right?


----------



## lillysmum26

Hi girls :) iknow this is a long running thread but can i have a quick question i have a heart shaped womb does it make it harder to fall pg i had a mc 6 weeks before my lo now we are ttc again thank u xx


----------



## chistiana

Hi lillysmum feel free to ask any questions, it might be long running but it's only a few of us n it looks like we re here through all of our pgs! I have read that a uterus with a mullerian anomaly can create trouble for conceiving but for me that's not true. I ve always conceived easily (touch wood!) but had trouble keeping my babies! But I have (or actually shall I say HAD? Yaaaayyy) a septate uterus which definitely justifies my mcs. A heart shaped uterus if I understand it correctly is a very very mild form of a bicornuate uterus and shouldn't cause any troubles really. Was it easy to conceive in the past for you?


----------



## lillysmum26

Hi :) thanks for replying yeh was easy we started ttc in the may had a mc in july then where pg sep with my girl in my early scans they said they could see it ect but when they got to 12 week scans they said it looked normal this is our first cycle ttc although ive not beeb on any contreceptives since lo was born but we where only dtd once or twice a month most months lol xx


----------



## chistiana

Well it sounds like you won't have any problems this time round either! It must be a really really mild heart shape to be completely gone by 12 weeks! Good luck ttc!!!


----------



## lillysmum26

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I havent posted in a while, I just havent had any new info! My final surgery for the septum is this Thursday and I'm getting nervous. We are moving to Hawaii and DH and I agreed that this 3rd surgery will be our last one. It's finally hitting me that this is our last chance to have a successful pregnancy on my own. Theres going to be two doctors and they booked a hysteroscopy with a septate resection and possible laproscopy ( I think I spelled those right!) It looks like I have 2.5cm left so thats good

my lining was sort of thick but he had said he's seen mine much worse and is confident this will be my last.

I guess i'm just asking for some good vibes!


how is everyone?!


----------



## chistiana

Jennifer i m so happy for you this is actually happening at last! They should be able to get most of the 2.5cms but even if they tell you a little is left dont freak out! I had 7mm left but when i saw the doc on friday he couldnt see anything!!! I m sending aaaaaallllll my positive thoughts your way hun n hoping this is the last of your ttc strugle. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Jennifer i m so happy for you this is actually happening at last! They should be able to get most of the 2.5cms but even if they tell you a little is left dont freak out! I had 7mm left but when i saw the doc on friday he couldnt see anything!!! I m sending aaaaaallllll my positive thoughts your way hun n hoping this is the last of your ttc strugle. Keep us posted!!

Thank you love!! When did you have your final surgery? Was it this year?


----------



## sbl

chistiana said:


> Thanks girl, I ll keep you updated.
> I know it must be nerve wrecking but do you have any reason to believe something might be wrong? When is your appointment? It's going yo be hard but try not to make scenarios in you head as much as possible. I know everything will be just fine but I ll still be thinking n praying of you n of course we re all here if you need to vent or anything. It's just a routine right?

they just want to confirm my anomaly.
I don't know why but it has left me very anxious.
I guess it's just the fear of the unknown.
what will they find. Will they say I cant have any more babies.

Enough about me. How are you doing?
When is your scan?
xx


----------



## chistiana

Jennifer i had it in June this year so not long ago! They day its better to get pg within one year of getting the resection to minimise scar tissue forming but not sure this is the case! Waiting for your update.

Sbl why the hell would they tell you you cant have any more babies???? Stop thinking like that. Even if someone was to tell you this (and they wont) shall i remind you i apparently would NEVER EVER have kids??? Everythings going to be ok babe, you re just making scenarios which is only normal but from someone on the outside...its just scenarios. You have a beautiful daughter and when the tims is right for you you ll have another beautiful baby! 

Afm: i m trying to be ok and calm, appoointment to check everything is progressing nicely is on thursday so until then i m just holding my breath! :)


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Jennifer i had it in June this year so not long ago! They day its better to get pg within one year of getting the resection to minimise scar tissue forming but not sure this is the case! Waiting for your update.
> 
> Sbl why the hell would they tell you you cant have any more babies???? Stop thinking like that. Even if someone was to tell you this (and they wont) shall i remind you i apparently would NEVER EVER have kids??? Everythings going to be ok babe, you re just making scenarios which is only normal but from someone on the outside...its just scenarios. You have a beautiful daughter and when the tims is right for you you ll have another beautiful baby!
> 
> Afm: i m trying to be ok and calm, appoointment to check everything is progressing nicely is on thursday so until then i m just holding my breath! :)


hm my doctor didnt mention to be pregnant within the year but he did recommend IUI after the second cycle after the resection..I wonder if thats why he recommended it? unfortunately we are moving to Hawaii in december and wont be able to use any of our frozen samples :wacko: that's okay though! We will just try to good ol fashion way  the only reason we froze in the first place is because DHis always gone for work and we thought the surgery would be completed in July.

You are currently pregnant , right?. At this point I feel like it's never going to happen! It's crazy that something that is 1 inch long could cause so much heartbreak


----------



## chistiana

Sure is! Yes I m 6w3d today but the amount of stress this pg is causing me is unbelievable. That's all I think of 24/7!!! Anyway, yes, no reason not to try the good old fashion way n if hubby has to go then maybe you can find someone in hawai! Btw I m sooooooooo jealous as to where you re moving to!!lol!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Sure is! Yes I m 6w3d today but the amount of stress this pg is causing me is unbelievable. That's all I think of 24/7!!! Anyway, yes, no reason not to try the good old fashion way n if hubby has to go then maybe you can find someone in hawai! Btw I m sooooooooo jealous as to where you re moving to!!lol!

omg girl congrats!! I cant imagine the amount of stress you are feeling now girl..I know I will be a nervous wreck when and if I get pregnant again. I figure we will just pay yearly to keep the frozen spermies here in Jacksonville in case we ever need it. If he's gone alot we can just freeze in Hawaii like you said! oh girl dont be jealous this move is horrendous! Our dogs have to be quarantine for 120 days and we will have to wait a month+ to get our car and goods..so stressful!


did they end up sending you t a high risk doctor? I always wonder if i'll need to go there because of the septate situation. I've asked to doctor and he says no


----------



## chistiana

Sorry about your dog n things but I m still jealous :) there are no high risk doctors here in Greece but I am privately seeing a number of different doctors to control my NKcells, clotting risks and anxiety! If everything progresses well (pls GOd) I will have a preventative cerclage at 13w!


----------



## Jennifer.

that is awesome about the stitch at 13 weeks! Are you nervous about that at all?


eep I'm getting ready to leave for the hospital and I am such a bag of nerves right now :growlmad: and im cramping so somehow I think i'm going to bleed or something..I'm crazy!

I'll update everything after the surgery!

ps. I wish I lived in Greece, lets switch!


----------



## chistiana

Yes lets!!!!

How did the surgery go girl????? Hope your prediction was wrong. Get well soon hun, it's time to give it all!!! (Or almost time!!!) so happy for you!!

No I m not nervous about the cerclage...maybe just a little bit...I had it with dd and it wen well only right after the surgery nat went Mac land was squeezing so hard to egg out doc thought we d lose her...but hopefully this time round if will be way earlier so we ll have no problems (fxed!)!

So we went for our us yesterday n bub is doing just fine! Saw n heard a beautiful hb, brought tear to my eyes! Please pray this continues just as good! Doc said I can have a vbac but I won't be able to get an epidural...ow well, I ll go all natural if that's what it takes!!


----------



## sbl

Ah fantastic news c! 
So happy for you lovely.
I'll be saying prayer for an uneventful pregnancy.
xx


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Yes lets!!!!
> 
> How did the surgery go girl????? Hope your prediction was wrong. Get well soon hun, it's time to give it all!!! (Or almost time!!!) so happy for you!!
> 
> No I m not nervous about the cerclage...maybe just a little bit...I had it with dd and it wen well only right after the surgery nat went Mac land was squeezing so hard to egg out doc thought we d lose her...but hopefully this time round if will be way earlier so we ll have no problems (fxed!)!
> 
> So we went for our us yesterday n bub is doing just fine! Saw n heard a beautiful hb, brought tear to my eyes! Please pray this continues just as good! Doc said I can have a vbac but I won't be able to get an epidural...ow well, I ll go all natural if that's what it takes!!

lol I couldnt wait to come on and update you today! I went in for the surgery very pessimistic since I had horrid cramps and thought AF was going to show up. Luckily I didnt get my period and we went through with the surgery and he said he got it all! I am honestly in shock that this is finally over and we can ttc in a few cycles! He gave me a balloon cath and I am actually bleeding quite a bit but I think its from them disrupting the lining during surgery. I dont feel any pain and i'm not very uncomfortable at all! He took a video of them removing the septum so on Sunday I go to his office so he can show me the video..that should be interesting! He did mention he may want to remove the cath on Sunday as well so we shall see!


I'm so glad your bean is doing great, I bet it was so refreshing hear the heart beating.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girls! Yes i had forgotten how awesome it is hearing that little hb! I cant wait for this lil bub to start kicking (pls pls God!)

Sbl how r you babe, when is your appointment??

Jennifer yayayayayayayayayayayayayy! These are fantastic news!!! Sosososso happy for you!!!!! I ve heard the balloon can be annoying but see you take it like a pro! Well done brave momma!! Did he say when you can ttc again? Watching the video is kind of disgusting but so interesting too! My doc gave it to me n i think i ve seen it like 10 times already!!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Thanks girls! Yes i had forgotten how awesome it is hearing that little hb! I cant wait for this lil bub to start kicking (pls pls God!)
> 
> Sbl how r you babe, when is your appointment??
> 
> Jennifer yayayayayayayayayayayayayy! These are fantastic news!!! Sosososso happy for you!!!!! I ve heard the balloon can be annoying but see you take it like a pro! Well done brave momma!! Did he say when you can ttc again? Watching the video is kind of disgusting but so interesting too! My doc gave it to me n i think i ve seen it like 10 times already!!

hey girl!! I actually just left my post op appointment, he got me in on Sunday which is usually for IVF. He did an u/s and it was sooo overwhelming seeing a regular uterus on the screen! I pretty much lost it in the office and the dr teared up too lol. He wants me on the estrogen for a month and then he said I could try!

i'm such a cry baby today :lol

and he took the balloon cath out already! thank god



it looks completely normal right?!


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl sorry cant see the pic can you repost it? It is incredible that we now have normal uteri n we can try to enjoy whatever God brings us! I was on estrogen too for a month! It ll go before you even know it, i promise! And then you re back oooonnnnnn yaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Hey girl sorry cant see the pic can you repost it? It is incredible that we now have normal uteri n we can try to enjoy whatever God brings us! I was on estrogen too for a month! It ll go before you even know it, i promise! And then you re back oooonnnnnn yaaaayyyyy!!!!!

https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b531/jennifercoonsy/private/uteri_zps2d8eb82e.jpg

can you see that one girl? I uploaded it on photobucket so maybe that will work.

girl it was so crazy to see the same thing on the us machine (a uterus with a big stupid line down the middle) and then BAM today I saw a normal looking uterus. Are you going to give birth naturally? I want to but i'm still so nervous about it, I still feel like theres something wrong but of course there isnt anymore.


----------



## chistiana

Yup looks brand new n normal!!! Weeeheee!! N that was just a routine surgery! Yes i had my son naturally but then my daughter was a premy n footling so had an emergency c section. Now doc says if our baby gets into position he has no problem going for a vbac but i wont be allowed an epidural which i really dont care about! Giving birth to my son was the best feeling ever but of course i ll go with anything as long as my babies are safe! Why are yôu feeling nervous about it?


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Yup looks brand new n normal!!! Weeeheee!! N that was just a routine surgery! Yes i had my son naturally but then my daughter was a premy n footling so had an emergency c section. Now doc says if our baby gets into position he has no problem going for a vbac but i wont be allowed an epidural which i really dont care about! Giving birth to my son was the best feeling ever but of course i ll go with anything as long as my babies are safe! Why are yôu feeling nervous about it?

I had a vaginal septum as well that they removed so sometimes I get nervous on if they didnt get it all or something. It's just me being irrational really since they have looked at it twice and it looks completely normal. I'm just being a crazy lol! I hope your bean positions correctly and you can have a natural pregnancy! Are you hoping for a boy or a girl this time?!


----------



## dodgercpkl

YAY! So glad you have a normal uterus now!! It was such a relief to me to hear that while I have an arcuate uterus left, I have good blood flow throughout and should have no more septum related pregnancy issues. They did watch me very closely through my pregnancy to make sure there weren't incompetent cervix issues.


----------



## chistiana

Jen i actually really dont mind either since i already have one of each BUT my dd is the only girl in the whole big family (5 more boys) and i kind of think that she ll have a big blow to get a younger sibling (so she ll no longer be the baby one) as well as to lose her queen crown..so if i m thinking what s best for her then a boy it is! My son wont really care because he lost his throne once already and now he ll just be the king of the herd!! Do you have a gender preference???
Re the vaginal septum i think this is the easiest to cut out so i m sure everything is cleared! Cant wait for you to get your bfp and be bump buddies!!

Dodger i second what you wrote, God willing i m having a preventative stich done t 13 weeks! Better safe than sorry i say!


----------



## Jennifer.

Thanks for your encouraging words ladies, it really means alot! It gives me so much hope that you've both had the procedure and both have had pregnancies! I cant wait to see your new babies soon!

I went on facebook and wrote a nice review on my RE's page and they contacted me and asked if they could put it on their website as a success story! I'm assuming its because they want to help more people with uterin anomalys ya know? Either way it was really humbling to hear someone say they want to use my situation as a success story..I've never put septate uterus and success story in the same sentence..ever!

I'm excited to see what he says at my 3 week post op appointment, hopefully my lining grew back and everything!


----------



## chistiana

Wow that's really cool Jennifer!! People who get a similar diagnosis will read this and get so much hope..it's awesome!!! Plus I m pretty sure the lining will be all grown back in 3 weeks...I remember my first af post procedure....it was af with a vengeance!! Not necessarily more pain but it was never ending!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

How fun!!! I get the word out there any time I can about it. I really feel that the septum was the biggest thing holding me back from successful pregnancies. I definitely count myself as a septum resection success story. :) Praying that you are too!


----------



## Jennifer.

I keep thinking back to a year and a half ago when I first saw my RE.. I remember it took me so long to actually go in and see him. I just kept getting pregnant and prayed it would stick ya know? I keep thinking like what if I never went and saw him. I just feel like the surgery was sooooo worth it :happydance:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Jennifer. said:


> I keep thinking back to a year and a half ago when I first saw my RE.. I remember it took me so long to actually go in and see him. I just kept getting pregnant and prayed it would stick ya know? I keep thinking like what if I never went and saw him. I just feel like the surgery was sooooo worth it :happydance:

I feel the same way! I'm part of all of these facebook groups, and people keep talking about how they refuse to test before their period is due, and I'm SO glad that I've never felt that way!! If I'd waited until AF was due to test, I might not have known about my losses yes, but I also wouldn't have looked for and found the issues to fix either! I can't help but be SOOOO glad that I live NOW instead of 30 years ago, because without hpt's and finding out so early each time that I was pregnant, I might never have gotten the chance to be a mom. I would have kept losing babies every month or two and never have realized it, never have researched it, and never have fixed the issue. I only waited until my 2nd loss though to go see an RE. I was already 36 and nearing 37 by that time and feeling very much like I was running out of time. >.<


----------



## chistiana

I wish i could say the same thing..i found out about my uterine anomally when i was 23 and still not thinking about babies so i had plenty of time to correct things..and i did..if only the doc hadnt been such a morron and left 2cm of septum in there...it would have saved me 3mcs and a lot of heartache. I m glad and thankful i found it was still there but frustrated it wasnt earlier or that it wasnt done correctly first time round. Anyway onwards n for better we go!!!cheers to many happy pgs!!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> I wish i could say the same thing..i found out about my uterine anomally when i was 23 and still not thinking about babies so i had plenty of time to correct things..and i did..if only the doc hadnt been such a morron and left 2cm of septum in there...it would have saved me 3mcs and a lot of heartache. I m glad and thankful i found it was still there but frustrated it wasnt earlier or that it wasnt done correctly first time round. Anyway onwards n for better we go!!!cheers to many happy pgs!!

aw I'm sorry girl =[ i'm so glad that you have it all figured out now and your expecting <3 did the first doctor not tell you he left 2cm?


----------



## Jennifer.

ps when did you guys get cleared to back a bath? I want to take one so badly but I didnt ask the doctor when it was okay


----------



## chistiana

Noooooo he said he took everything out n that i had a perfectly shaped uterus! Even after 9 months when i got pg with ds n saw this doc he stuck to his guns n told me everything looked perfect! I saw a different doc about a week later n on his first scan he made this comment "aaahhhh i see you have a clear case of bicornuate uterus" not that this diagnosis was correct afterall but obviously it was very visible that that was not a normal shaped uterus. Anyway, cheers to good doctors, thats all i say now! The hell with the rest!


----------



## chistiana

Hmm i didnt ask this question but think i wouldnt do it for at least 2 weeks as it can introduce bacteria i think. Not a doc though so might be worth asking.


----------



## Jennifer.

Blah i started bleeding today and i hope it doesnt shed all the lining tbe dr wants me to grow. I left him a message today so we will see what he says. It would stink to take all this estrogen for the lining to grow just to lose it


----------



## chistiana

Hmmm this is weird although i m not sure how this works...i am also at a uterine resection support group and some of the ladies got af very soon after the procedure and then were cleared to ttc! Most of them are pg and doing greatly! Hopefully the doc can give you some good news too tomorrow!


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Hmmm this is weird although i m not sure how this works...i am also at a uterine resection support group and some of the ladies got af very soon after the procedure and then were cleared to ttc! Most of them are pg and doing greatly! Hopefully the doc can give you some good news too tomorrow!

That gives me some hope! You dont have to tell me but Is the resection group on here?

Btw Thank you for being so sweet to me and talking me through alot of this..youve really helped me


----------



## chistiana

Oowww you re welcome hun i feel we re helping each other out, really! No its not on here but its a great group, if you re interested google "septum resection support round 3". (Yes round 3, we re a chatty group but everyone is soooo supportive!) did you get any feedback from doc yet?
I had another scan yesterday, bub has grown perfectly and was measuring 9w with a strong hb of 171 BUT i do have a small placenta abruption and a pool of blood behind the placenta so this could go either way :( pls pray for us


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Oowww you re welcome hun i feel we re helping each other out, really! No its not on here but its a great group, if you re interested google "septum resection support round 3". (Yes round 3, we re a chatty group but everyone is soooo supportive!) did you get any feedback from doc yet?
> I had another scan yesterday, bub has grown perfectly and was measuring 9w with a strong hb of 171 BUT i do have a small placenta abruption and a pool of blood behind the placenta so this could go either way :( pls pray for us

oh my gosh hun i'm sorry about the placenta abruptoin, does he think its from the teeny tiny itty bitty septum that's left? I will definitely be praying for you and bub...How are you doing with it love? My husband actually asked me yesterday if i'm excited to try and I had to say no...From what we've all been through its hard to have a happy pregnancy. When do you go back in for another scan?

The nurse called back and said not to worry about the bleeding and to just stay on the estrogen. the estrogen really is making me so nauseous through. I cant wait to be off of it.


----------



## sbl

Praying for you c.
Hugs huni xx


----------



## chistiana

Thank you both girls, means a lot. No he didn't say it was from the left over...he can't see no left over actually! He said he wouldn't have said anything if hubby hadn't asked what that black pocket in there was. Today I ve had a bit more cramping n knowing of the situation I m not so hopeful anymore. I try to remind myself nothing bad s happened yet but it's so hard. I will go see him next Friday just for a reassurance scan if all is ok in the meanwhile. And the damn Doppler won't be here until Monday..uuuuurrrggggg :(

Jen glad the nurse wasn't concerned! It's kind of sad we can't feel happy n excited anymore when it should be such a great time...

Sbl thanks babe, how r u my luv?


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Thank you both girls, means a lot. No he didn't say it was from the left over...he can't see no left over actually! He said he wouldn't have said anything if hubby hadn't asked what that black pocket in there was. Today I ve had a bit more cramping n knowing of the situation I m not so hopeful anymore. I try to remind myself nothing bad s happened yet but it's so hard. I will go see him next Friday just for a reassurance scan if all is ok in the meanwhile. And the damn Doppler won't be here until Monday..uuuuurrrggggg :(
> 
> Jen glad the nurse wasn't concerned! It's kind of sad we can't feel happy n excited anymore when it should be such a great time...
> 
> Sbl thanks babe, how r u my luv?


How are you doing? Are you still having cramping?


----------



## chistiana

Hey jen thanks for asking! No i ve been drinking water like a mad person n the cramping has subsided. I did have some back pain after a very long day today but i m about to go lie down and i m planning on a fake sick day on wednesday! Got my doppler today and was very happy to hear our babys hb!! Now bring on friday!!


----------



## j_1983

hey mamas!!!

sorry ive been a little absent, been reading all your posts and keeping you all in my prayers every night! LIfe has been hectic, and crazy and haven't had time for much. plus a sinus and bladder infection kept me in bed sleeping for a while.
had my checkup today and all is well! cervix is holding up which is amazing cause last pregnancy it started to go at 15 weeks!

so im officially 18w3days and in two week we have our anatomy scan to see baby and praying he or she is healthy and what gender it is!!

c- don't worry that baby is gonna be just fine I know it!! we always said we would be bump buddies :)


----------



## chistiana

Wow j that's really great news!! With everything that happened I can't believe you re 18 weeks already!! Can't wait to hear your big scan results!! When r u going in? I'm programmed for the 28th for the NT scan if everything is ok by then! N yes, we had said we d be bump buddies again, I so wish we can go all the way!


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey ladies! I decided to come and check on you guys and to see how you were doing! Still nothing going on with me since my appointment got pushed back to the 24th...yay for an ouchie sis! I just realized he didnt tell me to go back on bc because of the sis...weird


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun! What's sis?? Sorry pg brain is making me a big dufous! So your app is on Tuesday?? Yaaaayyyyy, that's so close n I m pretty sure you ll get the green light after that!! 
We ve been fine here, had a scan on Wednesday, hematoma is gone n bub had a good hb! Doc said it's too early to be sure but thinks it's a girl! I really didn't have a preference but it's nice knowing!! We gave the NT scan next Friday which has me on edge (I m making horror stories in my head!) n hopefully if that proves fine then we ve decided to do the cerclage at 14 weeks instead of 13 as at 14 weeks I go off work for a month so I ll be able to rest n take it easy! But anyway let's first get there! 
Leg me know how it goes on Tuesday girl, wIting for your update!


----------



## Hope39

Christiana

I didnt even realise you was pregnant, congratulations. 

I probably did know and forgot. Did you announce on rmc thread x


----------



## chistiana

Hope39 said:


> Christiana
> 
> I didnt even realise you was pregnant, congratulations.
> 
> I probably did know and forgot. Did you announce on rmc thread x

Hi girl! I m so happy to hear from you! How r u doing? 
Thanks, and no I didn't because I felt some of the ladies there didn't quite want to hear such news (there was a whole big discussion n I felt I might have offended some by saying I didn't mind when pg announcements weren't spoilered-just me though, I totally understand not wanting to see it in your face) so I stayed away. Plus I still worry all the time about another mc so don't say much!
Would love to hear how you re doing, I check out your updates on fb from time to time n always think of you. :flower::flower:


----------



## Hope39

I don't think you would have offended anyone, I don't mind announcements either but there is so many girls that struggle with the news we just decided it would be best to spoiler

One of the girls a long time ago posted a 20w scan pic without any thought really. I think we handle the early scans better as we are there to hold each other hands, as the later scans comes it does become more difficult for some

I'm doing ok, still getting to the bottom of my sub standard care, ambulance done their investigation and are happy the paramedics followed protocol..... Not quite sure how much they investigated it because their response letter said that were sorry I had suffered another miscarriage. That went Down like a lead balloon!! How can a neonatal loss be classed as a miscarriage

I meet with hospital trust members just before Christmas, all 8 of them!! 

Lastly, went to are Mr Shehata again, he thinks I still have immune issues that may have contributed to the abruption so I have to take some
Anti malaria tablets now, they are meant to sort your immune system out too.
He is also looking for another immune disorder, my placenta results should tell me if I have it or not apparently

Still never ending crap :)

X


----------



## chistiana

Uuurrrrgggggg I m so so sorry you re still getting crap girl. It's going to be a difficult time approaching so surround yourself with loved ones. When you say immune problem did the doc mention anything about NK cells? I m only asking cause I was diagnosed with v high levels and they potentially cause a placenta abruption n a hematoma behind my placenta diagnosed at 9 weeks. I be been getting steroid n paternal leukocyte shots n hope that my immune system doesn't go in overdrive again. Anyway, enough about me, I really hope the 8th December meeting can give you closure. Ow n a "miscarriage"??? At 27 weeks with your son being born alive n sticking for 2 more days????? I would definitely make a note for them to stick their "apology" up there. Thinking of you Hun, lots of hugs :)


----------



## Hope39

I have high nk cells, took steroids up to 12w because of them x


----------



## sbl

Hope everyone is doing good ladies xx


----------



## chistiana

Hope I didn't know it. With the steroids did you check the levels were going down?? I was on prednisolone but despite being on it when I tested my levels were still up to 550. Have they said what other immune thing it might be?? 

Sbl hey Hun! How r u? I m good here, just anxiously but hopefully waiting!! How's little Eva doing????


----------



## Hope39

Christiana - i never had them re checked whilst pregnant hun. What is your activation because i think that is what they look at more, the aggressiveness of them

My nk was 370 and activation 1.79

He is looking at something called chronic histiocytic intervillositis, my placenta histology should indicate whether i have it, hopefully i havent because my local consultant hasnt said anything , its to do with antibodies and stuff. Ive tried not to read to much about it because i will just scare myself and hopefully no need to 

xx

xx


----------



## sbl

We're good c! Eva is 2 today!! 
Will post pics later.

Always thinking of you hun.
Xx


----------



## Hope39

Christiana - my nk cell consultant has put me on a drug called hydroxycloroquine sulphate, its an anti malaria drug that lowers your immune system more than the steroids and clexane. I have to take it now all the way through till im successfully pregnant and stop it at 34w

xx


----------



## chistiana

Hope it sounds hard core but at least it sounds like your doctor is doing what he s supposed to. I don't know the activation level, they never told me but I ll go look in the results once I m home, i m curious! 
If you don't mind me asking are you back ttc or waiting till you have all the results n stuff??

Sbl just saw this...HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I can't believe she's 2 already! God when did they grow up????? Hope you all had a wonderful day babe, can't wait to see pictures!! What did she get for a presie??


----------



## Hope39

Got to wait 6 months because of c Sect so that's Boxing Day :)

New year bfp hopefully

Xx


----------



## j_1983

Hi mommies! Well been missing in action again lately and feel horrible. Been stressing as my 20 week anatomy scan was today. Baby is looking good. Only thing is my cervix is holding up well at 3.0cm but they found "sludge" near my cervix. Googled it and can cause fetal health issues but mostly pre term labour. So on bed rest now and have to wait 2 weeks till I see my doc as she's gone for a personal family emergency and my app is the 12th. Stressing as there isn't much online regarding this. Say a prayer please if u can!!


----------



## chistiana

Hope that d be fantastic! I ll be praying for the perfect new year present for you!!!

J what is a sludge?? Sorry I be never heard of it. Why did the doctor that saw it say about it? Will be praying everything turns out ok babe. Glad babe is looking good though! Did you get a gender prediction or do you not want to know??? Off to research this sludge thing...the things we learn when pg....


----------



## j_1983

Sludge is apparently either random tissue floating around or a possible infection ( what they test us for with the swab at the end of the pregnancy, group strep b) so called labour and delivery and got a doctor on the phone!! She said it's ok as long as my cervix is doing well which it is at 3cm! She said the bed rest is good to make sure my cervix doesn't shorten and of it does that and the sludge can induce pre term labour. 
So now I have 2 weeks till I see my doc who's on a family emergency and gone . Oh and it's another girl!! Lol


----------



## j_1983

Taken last weekend!


----------



## chistiana

Hmmm never heard this before. Best rest should really help with cervix length. When you sleep if it's not too uncomfortable try to put a pillow under your bum, takes pressure off the cervix! And yaaaaayyyyy for another little girl! Brooklyn will be thrilled!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies quick update as it's 5 am (not that I can sleep anyway)... Ok go to the first page just read my first post! 13w1d today got up to pee about 2 hours ago n started bleeding bright red blood :( heard the hb on the Doppler but I still feel so numb inside. Can't wait for this night to be over so I can go to the hospital n find out exactly what's happening. I know I don't have a bu nor a septum anymore so I m guessing it's abruption :(


----------



## sbl

Hey c.
Are you still bleeding? 
Thinking of you hun.
Prayers and hugs your way xx


----------



## j_1983

C- update? Hope everything is ok!! Hope it's nothing!


----------



## chistiana

Hey girls, sorry it took a while to update...so it is an abruption but not on the placenta...it's a membrane abruption which the doc says can cause lots of blood but it's better than a placenta abruption. I m not strict bed rest for now (jeez this is a déjà vue) until further notice. Hopefully it won't be asking as bed rest with dd! Also when we saw the lo on the screen she was all squashed up because my uterus had badly contracted but hopefully magnesium n extra progesterone n water will help cAlm it down. Right now my Doppler is my sanity keeper!


----------



## j_1983

C- so Happy it isn't worst! I had so much bleeding at the beginning as well so I know how scary it is! Happy to hear baby is Doing well and are you home now? I hopefully bed rest doesn't last too long... If not welcome to the club again!! Lol


----------



## chistiana

Lol yes I m home n ok I love u girls but I hate the bed rest club! Don't get me wrong, right now I m enjoying peace n quiet on the sofa but It'd be awesome if a could enjoy it for the next 2 weeks n then get back into our crazy life! Thanks :)


----------



## j_1983

C- when do you go back for a follow up? Man these dopplers are life savers!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Lol tell me about it! Don't regret the 100euros for a split second!!! I m waiting for the doc to ring with the NPIT results from the US (NT scan was bad n our chances were bad so we sent a blood sample to the use for DNA testing) and then I guess we ll take it from there. 
How r u feeling girl? Still on bed rest? When r u seeing the doc yourself?


----------



## sbl

Take care of yourselves ladies.
Glad to hear it's not placental c.
Xx


----------



## j_1983

So if they r doing the dna test u will know the sex as well right?? &#55357;&#56841;. I go on Friday si hoping for good news... Fingers crossed for all is mamas!!!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks sbl :)

J we already know it's a girl, were told by two different sono techs! But yes the DNA test will confirm it! Had some more bleeding this morning, not bright red but not completely brown either...uuurrrgggggg just go away alrighty....good luck on Friday girly, I bet it's good news! Kmfx!


----------



## Cloveredwards

Hello everyone,

I'm so pleased to have found this thread. It's so nice to hear that there are other people out there with the same problems ( not nice for everyone) but it makes you feel a little less weird. 

I found out when I was 18 that I have UD. 2 Uterus and 2 Cervix. I had some tests run a few years ago and the consultant seemed to think there would be no problems with me conceiving. I wasn't even thinking about kids at this point so didn't really ask too many questions. 

I've now been with my husband for 4 years and we got married in June this year. We both wanted to start trying to get pregnant straight away. In September I had a period on the 5th and then starting bleeding again on the 20th. I really felt something wasn't quite right so I took a pregnancy test and found out I was 2-3 weeks (according to clearblue digi) I then went to the doctors who referred me to the EPU the next day where I had a scan and the sonographer said everything looked as it should and I was measuring 5 weeks. I had to have blood tests because of the bleeding and my HGC fell from 542 to 370 in 2 days so they confirmed the miscarriage which was just devastating. I bled for about 5 days and then on the 1st October I got a normal period so 10 days after the mc. my husband and I didn't really try in October to get pregnant but weren't careful either. 

I then got to Nov 1st and waited for AF to arrive and she never did. I waited until the 5th and then did a pt which came back positive much to our delight. I then went to the doctor a few weeks later when I was 6 weeks since my last AF and he told me to book in to see the midwife in a few weeks. I was obviously a bit nervous but trying to stay positive about the whole thing because everything seemed to be going as it should and I was getting symptoms. We then told our parents when we got to nearly 8 weeks and then literally the next day I started getting cramps at work and then went to the bathroom and there was a tiny bit of blood. The cramping and bleeding got much worse and I went to see the Dr that day who told me to expect the worst. I went home and was just devastated this was happening again. Cramps got so much worse and in the end I had to go to a&e in the middle of the night. 2 days later I went for a scan and there was nothing in either uterus although they could see which one the pregnancy would've been in. The obs doctor was trying to fob me off and said I couldn't see a consultant until I have 3 miscarriages but I'm just so sick of seeing people who know NOTHING about UD and I insisted that I needed to see someone before I continue trying. They have agreed for a consultant to see me now and hopefully run some more tests. 

The only thing is that this miscarriage was over 2 weeks ago and I still feel pregnant and my waistline seems to be expanding. I've taken a couple of tests which all say negative and I've also tried diluting the urine in case of hook effect and still negative. all the tests i've done have been the cheap ones. I think I'm really just overthinking it to be honest. I'm ok to move on and accept I've had 2 mc's in a row but there is just something in the back of my mind saying something doesn't feel right. The other thing is when they did the scan with the 2nd miscarriage when I was bleeding I really am convinced that I was probably only 4-5 weeks and wondered if it might have been too early to see anything. I really just don't know. 

I'm so sorry for waffling. I really just needed to get this off my chest and I've been reading your posts for the last week and I just wanted to say hello as I think I'm going to be around a lot more and wanted to make some friends.


----------



## j_1983

Clover- welcome to the group! In so sorry about what you have been through. If u don't mind me asking where are u from? Most regular obgyn' swill happily pass on a referral to a high risk specialist who can help u through a pregnancy. I know someone who has the same as u and has had 2 healthy babies so it is possible! 


C- a girl!!!! Yay!! So happy for u! How u feeling?


----------



## Cloveredwards

Hi there,

Thank so much for your message. 

I live in the South-West of England. My GP has been really good and happy to get on refer me but it had to go through the EPU who were the ones being resistant. I really had to fight my corner that I'm not the every day case. It would just be nice to talk to a medical professional who knows what they are talking about because so far i've been just reading stuff on the internet and that's all I have to go by which isn't great because everyone and every pregnancy is different. How soon would you say you need to be under a consultant when you find out your pregnant? 

C


----------



## sbl

Welcome clover.
I would suggest asap for consultant care when pregnant with a uterine anomaly.
I hope you find comfort in knowing that some of us here were told are chances of carrying a baby were slim yet the majority of us have proved them wrong.
Sure we don't have the most straightforward of pregnancies but I think it makes our babies super special.
Again welcome to the group. 

J & C I hope you girls are good.


----------



## j_1983

Clover- as soon as possible if not even before concur ring again so maybe some tests could be done. I was put on progesterone as soon as I found out I was pregnant and am currently 22 weeks and still on it. Do your research online and sound educated on the subject when meeting a doctor so they know they can't just brush u aside!

So- how's your sweetheart doing?? 

C- hope your feeling ok!!


----------



## Cloveredwards

Thank you so much! It's so nice to talk to ppl that understand And it most definitely provides comfort! I've just filled in one of my best friends who I haven't talked to for a few weeks and she just said that at least you know you can get pregnant which I know is true but it's still a crap thing to go through! Hey ho onwards and upwards and I'm Hoping to see someone mid January and will hopefully get answers! 

Sbl I cannot believe you were told you might not be able to conceive! That must have been just gut wrenching but you must be so happy to have proved that Dr wrong! 

J I've read a lot about progesterone and that's definitely going to be on my list of questions! 

Thank you both again so much!


----------



## chistiana

Clover welcome on the thread hun! We re very few of us but we ve all stuck together through good n bad. Just like sbl, when I was 23 I was told I will never be able to conceive n if I did conceive I d definitely mc. Fast forward 11 years I have two healthy kids, 3 mcs and pg with #3! Having a UA is tough especially as there are so many more things that come along...after three mcs I ve found out I have to be on progesterone from the word go, steroid, baby aspirin and have a cerclage but ow well! Being prepared is a must so you definitely need to run whatever tests your doc suggests soon! I m no expert with ud but it could well be the case where 1 uterus just doesn't know you re pregnant n sheds it's lining. Anyway, welcome again n hope to speak to you more on here. Ask away whatever questions upon might have!

Hey girls! We re doing well, verinata results came all normal today!!! You can't imagine the weight lifted! I just need this spotting yo stop now so I can have my cerclage!! How r u girls doing??


----------



## j_1983

So finally had my app with my doctor since finding that "sludge" on the ultrasound and she explained it as inflamati on or possible infevtion. Caused by anything as simple as nothing or even sex.... So bed rest is still in effect till the end ( April is soooo far away) and she put me on penicillin to be safe for 10 days and ya... That's about it. 

How about you ladies??


----------



## chistiana

J you have to be on bed regs hill April??? Ow God you remind me of me 3 years ago! It ll pass hun n then once your little girl is here you ll wish you could go on bed rest for just a lil bit longer!!


----------



## j_1983

Honestly the bed rest part isn't horroble cause I rmeber doing it with Brooklyn for just as long, I just feel like a half ass mom cause I can't do anything wih Brooklyn. She wants me to go play with her and run around and it breaks my heart I can't! So prayers this little girl stays Cooking till April!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hmmmm I remember that part with nik...in the end he would only ask things from his dad, he'd call him at night, he d want him to give him a shower n so on and I felt sooooooooo crappy about it..but then once nat was born I made up off the lost time as much as possible n even though nik n hubby still have a very close relationship I feel I gained my lost time back. I can see it's affecting him now too..lately he s been very on edge n will talk back a lot so I took it up with him yesterday, he said he felt angry but didn't say why although I think he s angry I can't go do things with them...it's hard but you need to remember you re doing this for your baby. Today I managed to spend a good 3 hours if not more with nik n nat on the sofa...we played with thd play dough, we painted n wrote letters, we read books and played jenga! I m getting my mom to get some arts n crafts so we can make Christmas things on the sofa!


----------



## Jennifer.

Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't wrote anything in a while but our move to Hawaii has been crazy! How is everyone?


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl! How r u doing??? Did you move already??? Still jealous you know ;) 
R u back ttc?? How r u feeling?

Mini update from me: cerclage arranged for Saturday af 7:30 am! Excited n nervous at the same time! Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk wish me luck!


----------



## j_1983

C- so happy to hear!! How u feeling??? Hope it went well! 
Has the bleeding stopped?
Hope everyone is doing well and finished their Xmas shopping!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! It went really well, much better than Natalia's cerclage! The blood from the abruption did clear before Saturday but now I have blood from the cerclage! But that's normal according to the doc! I wish I had done even the slightest of Xmas shopping..I m on bed rest n have bought absolutely zero!! How do you do your shopping??


----------



## j_1983

Didn't get to do any shopping :(. Ask family to giver lists back in November so I could do it when I was able to but if course everyone didn't answer so my hubby got stuck buying everything. Had my brother and a friend so he shopping for my gift to the hubby a that worked out well. Sucks being in bed rest right now but I figure it's better to be stuck like this in the cold weather with snow than in the summer ( and we bought a pool to be installed next spring ). 

Glad it went well!!! Btw theres a great Facebook group about IC and many have cerclage so it's an awesome group to join if ur interested!!

How's everyone else holding up?? Shopping done?


----------



## sbl

Happy Christmas ladies.
Hope you have a great day x


----------



## j_1983

Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## chistiana

Very merry Christmas my lovelies, May you always have what you wish for!


----------



## Radiance

How did you ladies get them to look into it? Was it obvious on normal scans? I'm curious as we've lost six babies, three later into pregnancy. We have had literally everything tested on myself, husband, and our babies that have died... all normal, including genetics. However, the only thing no one has checked is my uterus. I know my uterus is Retroverted but nothing else.


----------



## Hope39

Radiance said:


> How did you ladies get them to look into it? Was it obvious on normal scans? I'm curious as we've lost six babies, three later into pregnancy. We have had literally everything tested on myself, husband, and our babies that have died... all normal, including genetics. However, the only thing no one has checked is my uterus. I know my uterus is Retroverted but nothing else.

Radiance, I was just reading your post on parl too. Have you looked at infection testing, I sent a sample of menstrual blood to get tested and I had two infections in my womb

When I was researching the test I came across a lady that 18 failed Ivf tested positive for hidden c, took antibiotics and Ivf no19 was successful 

I took antibiotics and my next pregnancy made it to 27w as opposed to the 6w

X


----------



## chistiana

Radiance so sorry to hear of your losses. Firstly I second what hope wrote...I too was tested for infection (although they came back clear) but think it's vital now as to knowing with a regular scan...probably not. I mean with an internal scan you MIGHT see something but you probably wouldn't be diagnosed...an HSG is one option, hysteroscopy or an MRI. Recently spoke with someone who has 2 kids followed by 2 mcs... Only after her 2nd mc n an appointment with a fertility specialist did she found of her septum. I myself was misdiagnosed for endless years n even after a c section my doc wasn't sure it was a septum or bicornuate uterus (and I had already had a septum resection many years earlier by another doc but my new doc didn't agree with the diagnosis!....go figure)


----------



## Hope39

My uterine anomalie was only diagnosed when I had a recurrent miscarriage scan which was more detailed. However they diagnosed bicornuate . After my 6th mc I had a 3d scan which showed it was a septum. I didn't have an hsg , just internal 3d x


----------



## sbl

Mine was diagnosed via 3d scan after mc and mri.


----------



## j_1983

Mine was only diagnosed after I lost my daughters twin at 8 or so weeks pregnant. crazy what things exist that u don't know about until it happens to u. 

On another note failed my 1 hr glucose test yesterday so back at the hospital tomorrow for the 2hr one :(


----------



## chistiana

Yuk sucks j but good thing is you're quite far along now...sil found out she had gestational diabetes (hopefully you don't but just sharing a really positive story here :) ) at about 30 weeks or so...she found the dieting thing rather easy n didn't gain much which has left her a skinny mommy only 2 months after giving birth! Obviously she had no troubles with the baby and the gd went away straight after she gave birth! Anyway, hope this doesn't concern you as of tomorrow!


----------



## j_1983

So no need on my results yet for my glucose test as with New Years everything's is under staffed. Besides that my belly has been super sore :(. Not too sure y but think it's cause I was doing the tests Monday and Wednesday and Tuesday was my app so maybe too much Standing And walking?? Hope it goes away cause it's really uncomfortable


----------



## Jennifer.

C I am so glad your cerclage went well!! How are you feeling now? I am all moved now but currently living in a hotel until our house is all ready for us. It's such a nightmare but I cant complain..I am living in Hawaii!

They had noticed I had a septate uterus during a trans vaginal US during one of my pregnancies. Everytime I've had to get a US done I've always been reminded of it. 

December was the first month we could try again after surgery, I'm now 9dpo so we shall see what happens!! It's so crazy that after a year of surgeries we can ttc


----------



## chistiana

Yaaayyy Jennifer, so excited for you!! Yes, pls don't complain, you re living in Hawaii...try complaining n I ll come over there swap places! Eeeekkkk when r u testing??? I can't wait to here the beginning of a wonderful bfp! Keep us updated missy!


----------



## j_1983

So hows everyone doing? Well apparently I just just just barely failed my glucose test so waiting now fr the god clinic at the hospital to call me with an app regards what to do next :(. 
On another note Brooklyn is refusing to map or nap in her crib! And ten tonight throws a fit when we put her to bed?! What's happening here?? Everything in my house is going haywire! Lol. Need things to calm down and get back to normal and routine. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## chistiana

Ow dear, first sorry about the gl test, maybe the doc will put you on monitoring or something. Now re Brooklyn, it's so normal if would be weird if it was the other way round! I remember me having a huge belly and standing at 3am at niks door like a bug bad jiant so that he wouldn't come out of his bed! They can feel our stress so they need to react someway even just to get some "normal" yelling! Have you though of putting her in a big bed of not yet?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hi Ladies! I'm back :) I'm very sorry to hear of some of the losses that have occurred since I've been away from BnB, but excited to hear of the new pregnancies! We are thinking about TTC this month. I wanted to get an ultrasound done to see the exact condition of my uterus while it was empty but had put it out of my mind for so long that I forgot. It we don't conceive this month I will go for an ultrasound to see if they can figure out what's going on in there. 
I hope you all had a lovely xmas and new year!


----------



## j_1983

Light- welcome back!! 
C- no big bed yet!! She's never been a great sleeper so I'm not ready to change things up since she sleeps at night just her naps are a disaster. She also started daycare this week and isn't thrilled about it..... 
Meet a dietician next week atvthebjospital for my possible GD and hope it was just a bad test... Bed rest and not bro able to eat what I want??? That's horrible! Lol


----------



## chistiana

Lol I totally agree j! I mean if you re going to be watching series after series all day long you need to be able to eat whatever you want, hands down!! Hope it was just a one off bad test.

Lightbright, welcome back! Even though you want to look at what's going on in there I totally hope you're pg already!!

Afm: well not doing so well ladies...baby girl is just gone as long as I know...went to docs on Thursday and she was doing really good, kicking away, measuring 2-3 days ahead. Now our big anatomy test is on the 3rd of February....can't wait for that just to make sure her heart is ok.

But last Friday I had to put my beloved fur baby, Bruno, to sleep :( he started with hip problems about 3-4 months ago and we did everything we could from cortisone, anti inflammatory medication and permanent acupuncture to get his nerves working again...but about a month ago dh got completely paralyzed from the Waist down. He d had to shuffle on his bum making a whole struggle just to get in or out of bed, he couldn't even go on walks and lost all urine or poop control. So he was in diapers and no matter how often I changed him he was always sitting in pee, poo or both. Then his genitals also got an infections and he started getting a blister on his leg and that's when I could no longer keep my baby like that. I was trying to avoid putting him to sleep, I couldn't even bear the thought, but he looked so miserable, withdrawn n depressed...it was the hardest thing I ve ever had to do and it completely broke my heart. I gave barely stopped crying and all I can think about is my sweet Bruno. He us everywhere around me. He was my companion off almost 12 years. I cannot believe he Is gone :( I feel so guilty for not giving him as much attention lately as I should have and snapping at him for peeing all over the floor when obviously it wasn't his fault... I keep asking for his forgiveness bug it's killing me inside :(


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Lol I totally agree j! I mean if you re going to be watching series after series all day long you need to be able to eat whatever you want, hands down!! Hope it was just a one off bad test.
> 
> Lightbright, welcome back! Even though you want to look at what's going on in there I totally hope you're pg already!!
> 
> Afm: well not doing so well ladies...baby girl is just gone as long as I know...went to docs on Thursday and she was doing really good, kicking away, measuring 2-3 days ahead. Now our big anatomy test is on the 3rd of February....can't wait for that just to make sure her heart is ok.
> 
> But last Friday I had to put my beloved fur baby, Bruno, to sleep :( he started with hip problems about 3-4 months ago and we did everything we could from cortisone, anti inflammatory medication and permanent acupuncture to get his nerves working again...but about a month ago dh got completely paralyzed from the Waist down. He d had to shuffle on his bum making a whole struggle just to get in or out of bed, he couldn't even go on walks and lost all urine or poop control. So he was in diapers and no matter how often I changed him he was always sitting in pee, poo or both. Then his genitals also got an infections and he started getting a blister on his leg and that's when I could no longer keep my baby like that. I was trying to avoid putting him to sleep, I couldn't even bear the thought, but he looked so miserable, withdrawn n depressed...it was the hardest thing I ve ever had to do and it completely broke my heart. I gave barely stopped crying and all I can think about is my sweet Bruno. He us everywhere around me. He was my companion off almost 12 years. I cannot believe he Is gone :( I feel so guilty for not giving him as much attention lately as I should have and snapping at him for peeing all over the floor when obviously it wasn't his fault... I keep asking for his forgiveness bug it's killing me inside :(

I am so so so sorry about your fur baby :hugs: my heart breaks for you girl. My puppies are my kids and I would be such a mess without them :( I def will keep you in my thoughts

BFN yesterday so AF is do sometime today or tomorrow. I met with an RE here in Hawaii today and we decided to be aggressive and do medicated IUI this cycle which is pretty exciting. I'm not sure if I want injectables or oral medication yet so that's something I have to think about. She asked me if I wanted to be "set out in the world for a year to ttc naturally" I've never said hell no so fast in my life lol..I do notttt want to wait another year! that would be 6 years of TTC


----------



## chistiana

Thanks Jen, my Bruno was definitely my first baby and he still is! 

Boooooo for bfn but yaaayyyy for a great re and going for it! Who knows, maybe you ll end up with twins!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

putting down pets is so hard :( at least he isn't suffering anymore. 

Jen how many dpo are you? I didn't get a bfp until 15 dpo so maybe there's still some hope?


----------



## chistiana

Lite thanks, I never even wanted to think about it and when push came to shove it really was the hardest thing ever. The more I think about how he was in the last month the more I know he's ok now but I miss him sooo soooooo much. 

Anyway girls thus is irrelevant but it seems the only thing that helps me smile is writing about our memories together so I made a little tribute blog for my fur baby...here it is...for anyone that reads sorry about grammar n spelling! 

https://brunomyfrenchsoulmate.blogspot.gr


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hi ladies, I am not sure if you all remember me. I had my Son last Jan so he is a year old now!! Any way I am pregnant with my second baby and I am 16 weeks along!! Doctors are not too concerned about my BU because I did so well with Anthony. 

Last week at one of my measurement ultrasounds they told me boy. Is 15 weeks too early to tell?? I have a picture and it does look like a boy but idk......


----------



## chistiana

Hey tiff! Congratulations on your new pg, we re not too far apart! I was told it was a girl at 12 weeks with dd (so obviously correct) and was told again it is a girl now when I was 11 and then again at 12 weeks and DNA testing proved that correct again! With ds we were told for sure it was a boy at 16 weeks! So I d say 15 weeks is probably right!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Okay just don't want a huge shock in three weeks lol. Yes we are very close!! How are you feeling?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Congrats tiff! We found out Dd was a girl at 15 weeks and they were right. Id say you should be fine. 

So I have this irrational fear about having a second baby. I'm so worried about taking away from my daughter. About how I'll handle two babies. About how everything will fall into place. Does the fear fade?? I'm sure once a second baby is actually here I'll realize how silly I was, but I don't want to feel this way all through a pregnancy


----------



## chistiana

Tiff well don't start shopping just yet! I m doing good now, we had lots of troubles in the beginning (bad NT scan, bleeding, had a cerclage) but feeling good now n back to work after 5 weeks on Monday! How about you?

Lite I used to feel exactly the same way when I only had ds. I was like 'i don't want to split my love, what if he feels betrayed' blah blah blah...truth is as soon as you see the new baby you know none of this stands! Obviously you have to go head over heals to make sure they both get equal attention n it's not always easy but things start falling into place after a couple of months! Ds used to climb all over my head when dd was bfing but I never told him anything so as not to feel bad. I had to slide down slides with dd in the carrier just to make sure I had time to play with him n so on but right now they re playing inside and I can sit here in peace! It's weird, it just falls into place on its own! I was also very scared about leaving ds off when I went to the hospital to give birth but it was way easier than I thought!


----------



## sbl

Hello ladies,
C I'm sorry to hear your news. They really are part of the family.

Hope you all are doing well. 

Xx


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Thanks chris! I never thought I'd feel so torn about a second baby. I mean I def want one. Just funny to have such thoughts!


----------



## chistiana

Totally normal though, I m pretty sure everyone has them!


----------



## Jennifer.

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> putting down pets is so hard :( at least he isn't suffering anymore.
> 
> Jen how many dpo are you? I didn't get a bfp until 15 dpo so maybe there's still some hope?

Hey there ladies! AF finally came this morning and she was 3 days late..go figure, right? Good news is I can go in on Monday for my first US and blood work for IUI this cycle..it's sort of crazy that this is finally happening!

AF Is so painful this month and I get so weirded out that something is wrong because of surgery. They did a sonohistogram (sp?)in November though and it looked great so i'm sure everything is fine.. To be honest its probably trapped gas in the pelvis :growlmad:


----------



## chistiana

Yikes Jen, sorry it's more painful, it actually might be just the aftermath, I remember my af after the surgery were sooooooo much heavier..I used to say "wow they re back with a vengeance"!!! Iui sure sounds an exciting adventure, I m sure you ll be celebrating a bfp soon!


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone? 
How are the pregnancies going?
And those who are ttc?

I'm struggling at the moment with severe anxiety and panic attacks.
I'm coming on day by day.

Hugs to all x


----------



## chistiana

Hey girl! Sorry to hear about your anxiety...do you know what's bringing them on? 
I know the fear of a panic attack can be the worse so have you tried figuring how you can react (for lack of another word) when then do come on rather than trying to avoid them?? Like having an action plan you can set in action when you feel it coming on? 
Really sorry I can't help with any wiser words but know I m here for you anytime if you need to talk it out.
I m good here, had a nightmare week last week when I went to my Bruno's resting place n found him unburied just lying there...I m not going to describe it but let's say it really messed me up. I m now trying yo come to peace with it and accept his soul is in heaven n that's that. Bub is hopefully good, 21 weeks today n going for our anatomy scan on Tuesday. 
How s lil Eva doing?


----------



## Hope39

Christiana it's flying by for you, can't beleieve you 21 weeks already

I will be 5w on Sunday , wahooooo, on the roller coaster again 

Xx


----------



## chistiana

OMG hope I can't believe it! I m so so happy for you! This is such heartwarming news! You just made my day a whole lot better! Does your doc have a plan in place? If you don't want to discuss this pls tell me to shut my mouth :)


----------



## Jennifer.

hello pretty ladies! I had my IUI this past Sunday so I'm in the TWW now 

We shall see what happens! Congrats Hope on your pregnancy, that is so exciting!!!

Christina how are you doing?


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hope and Jen Good luck!! 

Sbl so sorry about the anxiety! I've never had panic attacks but have suffered from anxiety in the past and it is no fun :( 

Ovulating around the end of the week! hoping to try and score an appointment at my dr before getting BFP so they can tell me more about my uterus just so I can know and feel more prepared incase of something.


----------



## Jennifer.

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Hope and Jen Good luck!!
> 
> Sbl so sorry about the anxiety! I've never had panic attacks but have suffered from anxiety in the past and it is no fun :(
> 
> Ovulating around the end of the week! hoping to try and score an appointment at my dr before getting BFP so they can tell me more about my uterus just so I can know and feel more prepared incase of something.

Thank you love!! I must have missed it but do you have a sepatate uterus? I tried to look back but I can't find it! Did you have any surgeries to correct your issues yet?


----------



## chistiana

Jen that's fantastic, how many dpo r u?? Keeping everything xed for you!!! When will you be testing?? Eeekkkk so exciting!!

Lite get busy hun!! Rooting for you too!!

Afm: well we had our anatomy scan yesterday and our girl passed with flying colors :) cervix is shut n long (45mm!!) and placenta has moved way up out of the way!! Another hurdle down thank God!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Christiana that all sounds great! Must be a relief off of your shoulders at least for now. 

Jen I was on this forum two years ago when I got pregnant with DD so it's not surprising you didn't scrill back far enough to find my story haha! When I was pregnant they told me that I had a bicornuate uterus. But because I was already 12 weeks into my pregnancy they couldn't really see the shape of it. I also had a LEEP and had part of my cervix removed. So the two things together made me very nervous, but fortunately I ended up having a very pretty much perfect pregnancy with no complications. I always planned on going back not pregnant to have an ultrasound done to see the actual condition of my uterus, but being busy with a toddler totally put that out of my mind until we started TTC.


----------



## chistiana

Lite will you be getting a cerclage when you get pg again? I m just asking because of the LEEP you mentioned


----------



## Jennifer.

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Christiana that all sounds great! Must be a relief off of your shoulders at least for now.
> 
> Jen I was on this forum two years ago when I got pregnant with DD so it's not surprising you didn't scrill back far enough to find my story haha! When I was pregnant they told me that I had a bicornuate uterus. But because I was already 12 weeks into my pregnancy they couldn't really see the shape of it. I also had a LEEP and had part of my cervix removed. So the two things together made me very nervous, but fortunately I ended up having a very pretty much perfect pregnancy with no complications. I always planned on going back not pregnant to have an ultrasound done to see the actual condition of my uterus, but being busy with a toddler totally put that out of my mind until we started TTC.

oh wow!! Congrats on having a great pregnancy with your little one! I get how it is being busy! It took me three years to see what was up with my busted baby maker

Christina I am only 4dpiui lol! My husband wont let me buy a test because we have blood-work scheduled for Valentine's day which is also our anniversary. It's either going to be a reallly good day or an awful one lol


I am sooo happy your scan went great!


----------



## j_1983

Hey mommies! Been reading and catching up on everyone stories and updates!! 
C-happy the scan went well!!
Sending sticky baby dust to all trying!
I've been missing cause brooklyns been sick and now i have the flu and ended up in the hospital Monday cause I was dehydrated and was having contractions every 4 mins. feeling better but not great. Just want this to pass. 
Plus today is my bday the big 32 so yay for bedrest and the flu !! Lol


----------



## sbl

Thanks ladies. I'm doing much better. Still having bad days but that's to be expected.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 
Happy birthday j! Have a great day.
C- Delighted to hear your scan went well.
Best of luck to all ttc.

Eva is doing great. She has hit the tantrum stage but still all and all a very easy going kid.
Never stops talking which I love as she's s great distraction when I'm having a bad moment.

How are all your los doing?

Hugs to all.


----------



## chistiana

Happy birthday j!!!!! It sucks being sick n on bed rest especially today bug just think these are your last few weeks ever able to rest!!!hope you feel better soon! Keep hydrated friend!

Jen lol with your hubby! I ll definitely be hoping for the perfect valentines day! How romantic!!!

Sbl, glad to hear you re a little better hun. There's always gonna be bad days but try to focus on aaaaaalllll the good ones. 
I totally know what you mean about the tantrum phase...nat went through it a few months ago...it was do bad I could have given her away for adoption lol!! She still has her bad days, or even bad weeks but she's easier to talk to lately! Judging by my son though, they always go through bad periods followed by good ones and so on!


----------



## j_1983

Hi mamas!!! Have been keeping myself updated reading all ur posts! Between being sick and then Brooklyn being sick I haven't had much time for anything even in bed rest!
Going on 33 weeks Sunday!!!
C- how you doing?? How many weeks now??

Ok so question... Baby is transverse and she's soooo active to the point that my belly is sore... I'm assuming it's normal? I just feel sooooo uncomfortable :(. Also can babies movement cause bh's??


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Sorry to hear you n Brooklyn have not been so well...it sucks especially when there's little you can do! Hope you both feel better soon! 
Wow 33 weeks!thats awesome! Not long to go! I think I do remember feeling extremely sore when Natalia was breech n kicking like crazy...it might have been the same with nik even though he was head down bug I m not so sure anymore. What I do know for sure is that Anastasia (bub in belly) will sometimes sit sideways and when she decides to kick up a storm but whole belly feels sooooo bruised. 
I don't think the baby's movements can cause bh but you might think a bh is your baby poking her bum n head sideways, that's what it always felt for me!

Afm I m 24 weeks today! Yaaayyy for v day! Although practically here in Greece v day is 27 weeks! I ve been feeling very heavy n sore these last few days which kind of worries me but at least tomorrow is my last day at school before going off on a 9 day get away on the mountains! Hopefully I ll rest up there n come back feeling refreshed! Anastasia will kick up a storm one minute then go quiet for a day....I hate when she does this!


----------



## Hope39

Hey Christiana :) all looking good for you still xx

Afm, all looking good here still , had my second scan today , 7.5w now xx


----------



## j_1983

C- that's great!!!! 24 weeks!!! 
Love the name too! We're going with Charlotte , middle name is still up in the air lol...


----------



## chistiana

Hope39 said:


> Hey Christiana :) all looking good for you still xx
> 
> Afm, all looking good here still , had my second scan today , 7.5w now xx

Yes, thanks hun! So so glad to hear everything is progressing well for you too, there s no one I could wish a happy and healthy 9 months to more than you!


----------



## chistiana

j_1983 said:


> C- that's great!!!! 24 weeks!!!
> Love the name too! We're going with Charlotte , middle name is still up in the air lol...

Love it j, goes well with Brooklyn in my head!


----------



## monro84

Hello everyone I am back here again had my son after 5 mc and partial septate resection. Then a chemical (was still on mini pill when I o'd) and now 17 wks pregnant again and just had stitch put in last Fri. 

I do have a question if this is common. My son was always on my right side basically did not move from head down from 19 wks till birth (according to all my US's at least) so alot of pressure on cervix. Because he was on my right side the whole time during pregnancy and after I had him I had like a 1/2 inch variation (maybe a little less but still noticable) from my right side of my belly button to my left. I could always feel him on my right side too. Now I still have a variation however eventhough I have not had an US since 8 wks I can feel that this one is all on my left side (any one heard of ramzi method at 6 wks placenta on left girl on right boy). 

Now I was wondering if is this because of my septate that I supposed to have had resected that they are staying on one side or the other or do babies just do that sometimes or is the ramzi method actually the case for me my sons placenta as on the right at 6 wks and this on was in the top but middle and looked more to the left at 6 wks (not sure what this one is yet).


----------



## chistiana

Hey again monro! I m not sure how long your septum is now but for me both my son and my daughter were clearly n my right side. After 1 resection I had a 2cm long septum still in there. They both kind of pushed the other side gradually but I was totally lopsided! During one of my d&c s the doc told me the left side was noticeably smaller. I don't have a septum anymore so with this baby I can feel her moving all around and my belly is totally even! Hope I understood your question right :) a very happy n healthy 9 months hun, when will you actually find out the gender?


----------



## monro84

Thanks, I supposedly don't have a septum anymore or I think if I do it is less then 1 cm. It was a little over 2 that I had resceted. I had an anterior placenta with him so when i started to feel him it was 20 or 22 wks but I could still tell he was all on my right side. :)


----------



## sbl

Hope ya'll are doing good ladies.
&#128150;


----------



## chistiana

Hello hello! I m doing fine, 26 weeks tomorrow and will go check little bub out at the docs so hopefully everything is ok! She s been kicking and sticking her feet out a lot which is reassuring! This pg does feel a lot different to my previous ones, I m always tired but I guess having 2 kids and working a 8:00-19:00 work shift will do that to you! I have 3 more weeks of school and then I m off for a month! Yay! Then back to school for about a month till I give birth hopefully! 
Hubby changed his mind on the name so we ve been arguing a lot lately over that as he wants to name her ioanna after his mom and I don't! 

How are you doing? How's Eva?


----------



## j_1983

Hey mamas!!! Glad to hear youre all doing well!! C- can't believe your 26 weeks already!! Time sure does fly! I had my check up yesterday , currently 34w 4 days and bed rest has been lifted!!! Although I have the go ahead to walk around and do what I want, I get a lot of pressure down there and my back starts to hurt so don't think I'll be doing much anyways lol. 
So we're hoping to be booked march 30th for the c section! Was given the option for a vbac but to be honest I figured with a stomach already messed up from one c section and now another I would prefer that than a messed up tummy scar and a ruined vagina lol...


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow j that's not even a month away!! How exciting!! I totally know what you mean about back pain...I m way behind you but my back is killing me aaaaaalllllll day long! So happy you can get on your feet if you want to though!! 
I had to laugh at your c section vs vbac comment! I ve had one of each so I m aiming for vbac this time but I get your point lol!! 

Went to the doc yesterday, bub is doing fine but she's feet down. She obviously has plenty of time to turn but I d appreciate it if she just did so soon! She weighs 820g, waters are good n cervix is long and closed, stitch holding up well!he tried taking a 3d pic of her face but first she put the umbilical cord in front, then she added her hands and finally added her feet too! She's a circus baby! So we got no pics whatsoever!


----------



## sbl

Ah girls your pregnancies are flying!
I'm so glad to hear ye are doing well.
We are good. Eva is full of fun. 
We still have not decided whether we will ttc this year.
My hyperemesis was just so bad the thoughts of ending up in icu again frightens the crap out of me.
But I sure would love another.

Hugs to you both x


----------



## chistiana

Hey sbl. I ve heard this comment before. I know a lady who was pg with twin n had hyperemesis...she had to terminate at 12 weeks due to chromosomal issues and what she told me was "I was glad to terminate because I couldn't take another day with feeling so sick". It must be really horrible. Is there any treatment you can get for it? Or anything to prevent it? 
Glad Eva is such a good fun girl for mummy! And at least when/if you decide you do want to get pg again, she ll be old enough to help out if you indeed have a difficult pg. :)


----------



## j_1983

Hey mamas!!! Glad to see everyone is doing well as usual. Currently 37w 2days and feeling fed up!! Everything hurts! My belly is constantly sore from her moving and kicking and my back from contractions here and there.... My bum from haemorrhoids..lol. As much as I'm trying sooooo hard to enjoy the last week and 2 days till my c section... It's hard when I feel so crappy! I keep reminding myself to cherish every minute cause there will be no more babies after this princess! Hubby is getting snipped hahaha!


----------



## j_1983

Proof from our maternity / family photo short back at 33 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sbl

OMG only 2 days to go j! Wow.
Best of luck!
Beautiful picture. X


----------



## chistiana

Hey j! Your pic is beautiful! Is that a week n 2 days or just 2 days??? I totally know how you feel though...I m enjoying this pg but I m still so curious for our lo to come out n meet us! But I ll keep my mouth shut now cause last time I remember shouting "come out already"...she did n she was early! Is hubby really getting snipped? Dh keeps making this joke with the doc that even if lo is turned head down he should lie n give me a c section to tie my tubes but I keep telling him to get himself snipped if he wants no more! Anyway hope you enjoy this last few days as much as possible, remember you ll be missing your belly n these kicks at some point! 

Afm we re doing good, had my first ever glucose test (weird, you d think after so many pg I would have tried it at least once lol!!!) and OMG I ve never felt this awful before! I kept wanting to be sick, I felt extremely dizzy...good Lord, I never imagined sugar could do that to you!!! Expecting the results tomorrow n hoping they re ok cause other than for the obvious health reasons it's hubby's b day tomorrow n looking forward to some good Chinese food!!

How is everyone else doing? Hope r u still around girl?been thinking of you! Ow n Littlemama..I know this is unrelated but big congrats, saw some wedding pics n you look amazingly good n happy! Such a beautiful couple!


----------



## Hope39

Hi Christiana

I am still around at the moment, i had another episode of bleeding again, at 10w but scan showed all was ok. I have my dating scan tomorrow and am shitting it. Cant seem to shake of this bad feeling i have, the joys or PARL x


----------



## chistiana

Ow God hope, I didn't know you had one before but this is soooo stressful. Having lost your precious boy I know you won't relax until your baby is safe in your arms. Did they say what caused the bleeding? I ve had 2 episodes of bleeding with this pg, one rather heavy n one more like spotting. The first was a membrane abruption n the other probably the stitch scratching the cervix after contractions. How far along are you now? Really hope your scan tomorrow shows a perfect little baby waving hello. Update if you want, I ll be thinking of you.


----------



## j_1983

Hope- I had bleeds in Both pregnancies and they turned out well so keep positive!! 
C- my c section wAa supposed to be Monday but with Easter next weekend the hospital is booked so my doctor set it for next Thursday instead and hopefully I don't get bumped fr emergencies cause they aren't booking people for the Friday to Monday due to Easter weekend. Had my app yesterday and baby is low engaged and putting a ton of pressure on my cervix ( hurts like hell) but joy dilated at all!!!! Se happened with Brooklyn!! Bed rest to keep the cervix from shortening more and ten when I was able to move around off bed rest nothing happened lol.
Hoping she kinda makes her own appearance like my water breaking or something cause I'm sooo uncomfortable! That an just suuuper anxious to meet her! 
And yes c the glucose tests is horrible!! Failed it soooo many times. Was borderline having gd in both pregnancies which meant diet control :(
Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## Hope39

Just letting you know baby was fine at scan, I'm 13w tomorrow :) x


----------



## sbl

Great news hope! &#128522;


----------



## chistiana

Yaaaayyy hope so so happy for you! Wishing n praying it's smooth sailing from here on!

J wow that's so close, I still can't believe it every time I write to you! If your water does break will they still do a c section or will you try a vb? Anyhow, we can't wait for the birth story!


----------



## j_1983

So mamas tomorrow is the big day!! 9am is my schedules c section and as scared as I am I'm soo excited to meet my princess! Sad to leave Brooklyn at home but my mom will bring her to visit! A little depressed I'll never have this feeling again of being pregnant but sooooo thankful every day that I've been so blessed! 
I'll update and send a picture as soon as I can!!


----------



## sbl

Ah I thought it was yesterday j!
Very best of luck. Update as soon as you can.


----------



## chistiana

Ow good luck hun, wishing you a very safe n speedy delivery! I know the feeling you re talking about but the best are ahead!


----------



## j_1983

Hey mamas!!! So just got home from the hospital! Soo happy they didn't make me stay an extra night! Pretty sure and moving around isn't eaay but I know everyday will get better. 
So delivery ( c section) went well! After surgery my doctor approachesy husband and told him I am not allowed to have anymore children! She said while my first was growing in my right horn/side it was ok this baby was in my left and we are truly lucky we had her when we did cause I was a day or two away from a uterine rupture aide there was no room on that side. 
I can't even imagine how deviating things could have been if we tried naturally or waited till next week to book my c Section. 
On a better note charlotte Olivia is here and healthy and I'm totally in love!! I'll post pics!


----------



## j_1983

Baby charlotte
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## j_1983

Baby charlotte again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sbl

Congratulations j.
Charlotte is absolutely beautiful. Well done.
I'm so glad everything went well. 
Rupture is just my worst fear.
Enjoy your new baby girl.
I hope brooklyn is loving being big sister.
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations momma!! Charlotte is really cute n beautiful and you look amazing n sooooo happy! Very very glad everything worked out!! How is Brooklyn?


----------



## j_1983

Thanks mamas! Brooklylnnis being an amazing big sister along with the typical demanding extra attention and being louder ( if that's even possible) than usual lol. Charlotte is amazing however I think I've caught brooklyns cold... Chest congestion and a cough.... Makes the c section pain a little worst lol.


----------



## chistiana

Yikes I remember the section pain n that must indeed hurt!! I remember giving an evil eye to anyone who dared make me laugh! Hope you Get better soon girl :)


----------



## sbl

Ah you poor thing j.
hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## sbl

Well ladies one of my friends died this weekend.
She had cancer and we knew her condition wasn't good but things got much worse last week and she passed away.
I just can't get my head around it.

C I can't believe your 30 weeks wow.
Your nearly there!!


----------



## Hope39

I'm really sorry to hear that sbl, its a horrible horrible disease

My OH uncle was diagnosed with terminal cancer 2-3 years ago, he is luckily now in remission (my oh did a lot of research into how to cure it) 

xx


----------



## chistiana

I m so so sorry sbl, for me it's really one of those diseases I will never get my head around. May she rest in peace.


----------



## sbl

Thank you ladies.
It's so very hard to think she's gone. 
Life is very fragile. It's really opened my eyes to how much I need to clear my anxiety and live!
I know it sounds corny but to see a young beautiful, both inside and out lady die has made me appreciate my health and my family. 
Sorry for the ramble.
Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Don't apologize hun, that's what we re here for. N yes, it sometimes takes something tragic n cruel n hard to open our eyes and see what we re missing. Use this lesson yo move forward, live life to the full remembering your beautiful friend who made you live it. Hugs


----------



## j_1983

Sbl- I'm so sorry! I had an old friend from school pass a few years ago and it made my friends and I put things into perspective. It's hard when someone young dies. It's not fair. Try to stay positive


----------



## sbl

Thank you ladies.
It's been tough but I have to think at least she is not suffering anymore.
I hope you all are doing well.
J- how are you settling to being a family of four?
C- I can't believe how close you are getting to d day!!!
Hope- how's is the pregnancy going? How many weeks now?

Hugs to all x


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun! It's never easy to accept the loss of those close to us but if she was indeed suffering then your thoughts are in the right place..she wouldn't want to suffer anymore and she ll be somewhere better smiling down on all of you. Just by thinking of her you re keeping her alive and that's what really matters. Keep the happy memories of her alive! 
We re doing well here, had the steroid shots yesterday and today and today is also my first day in this pg off progesterone! I cant believe thy GOd willing she ll be here in a max of 6 weeks! It seems surreal! I m back to work on Monday after a whole month off and I'm really dreading how tired the 8am-8pm schedule will be but hey, 6 weeks is not that long! :) 
How's Eva doing??


----------



## Hope39

Hey Sbl

Im 16w now, 10w to go till i go into hospital and then another 10w in hospital, eurgh!!

xx


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies. 
Just checking in on you guys.
Hope you are all doing well.
C- what are the chances of this lo sharing a birthday with nik and nat? Or are you booked in for a section earlier?
Hope, j how are you guys doing?
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey hun!!! Remember how I really really didn't want dd to be born on that day? Well now I d be super happy if this lo came on the same day! It's not impossible as dd came at 35+2 and this lo will be 36+3 on that day but no I m not booked for a c section (going for a vbac if she stays head down!) so who knows!!! 
I had a doc appointment on Monday, bub is 2kg, head down at last (although dd was also head down at 33w and turned head up by 35w) and stitch is hold up great! Will see him again the following Monday (not this one coming) and hopefully I ll know more about what the plan with stitch removal is! 
How are you doing hun? How's Eva doing? Is she almost 2.5 now? Is she going through the notorious terrible two of not? Nat is really trying to push my buttons lately!


----------



## j_1983

Hi mommies, hope your all doing well! I haven't been around cause since charlotte was born exactly 6 weeks ago it's been difficult. Feeding and throwing up, losing weight etc. After multiple hospital visits and to the pediatrician as well friday I freaked out and came t the emergency room again. My baby has laryngomalacia ( excess tissue in the throat) that's causing her breathing problems and feeding issues. They finally beloved me that something is wrong and we've been in the hospital ever since. 
Today she is having surgery and I'm praying the surgery resolves all of this and we can heal and move on and finally enjoy our new baby!
My husband and I have been taking turns sleeping at the hospital s we both see Brooklyn at night and spend time with her as she's not handling all these changes well. 
Please say a prayer if u can or positive thoughts and I'll update when I can!


----------



## tiffuhknee

Hey ladies it has been so long. But I wanted to update, I am 33 weeks today and having a little boy. And the icing on top is my csection is scheduled for June 25th at 6:30 a.m. I just wish I could tell his position, I have no idea if he is breech or not :/.
 



Attached Files:







20150414_190302-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chistiana

Ow j,I m so sorry you and little Charlotte are going through this. I m sending as many prayers and positive thoughts as possible for the surgery to be super successful and for your lo to have an easy and speedy recovery and you can finally enjoy her. Please update us whenever you can. Will be thinking of you.

Tiff, that's really nice to read! Why are you opting for c section? And can't the doc tell you if he's breach or not? Where do you feel most kicks???

Afm: well 36 weeks and lo is head down. Everyone (even the doc) thought she was breach because I kept getting two big round bumps on either side of my belly but we had a scan on Monday and apparently she has her head down bum on one side of my belly and feet on the other! Weird position!! Bad news is my placenta has already started to calcify and lo only put on 200g from week 33 to week 35 when she should be gaining way more. So this coupled with the fact she's way more quiet lately really freaks me out. So we re going in next Wednesday and if she's still not gaining enough then we re probably getting her out.


----------



## tiffuhknee

chistiana said:


> Ow j,I m so sorry you and little Charlotte are going through this. I m sending as many prayers and positive thoughts as possible for the surgery to be super successful and for your lo to have an easy and speedy recovery and you can finally enjoy her. Please update us whenever you can. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> Tiff, that's really nice to read! Why are you opting for c section? And can't the doc tell you if he's breach or not? Where do you feel most kicks???
> 
> Afm: well 36 weeks and lo is head down. Everyone (even the doc) thought she was breach because I kept getting two big round bumps on either side of my belly but we had a scan on Monday and apparently she has her head down bum on one side of my belly and feet on the other! Weird position!! Bad news is my placenta has already started to calcify and lo only put on 200g from week 33 to week 35 when she should be gaining way more. So this coupled with the fact she's way more quiet lately really freaks me out. So we re going in next Wednesday and if she's still not gaining enough then we re probably getting her out.

I had a csection less then two years ago and my doctor does not want to do a vbac. I feel movement everywhere so I am at a loss here. His hiccups are really low but so are his kicks, but then I get kicks up high to. So confusing.


----------



## chistiana

Aaahhhh makes sense! Yes, my doc had told me you need at least 2 years in between a section and a vbac. If his hiccups are low then he's probably head down. Are you sure the low kicks are kicks and not punches? I get quite a lot of tickling down low but know it's her hands. OR I have seen pics of babies that are actually completely fold in two. So his head and feet can be down!


----------



## lucy1

I'm 32 weeks and have a bicornuate uterus and baby is footling breech. My consultant at 28 weeks told me that by my 33 week growth scan and clinic appointment she ideally wants her head down due to limited space. So far there is NO indication she is planning to move and I am in so much pain with her hard head under my ribs. I can literally place my fingers all the way around her head.

I'm just popping in to see if anyone else is experiencing the same as me? How likely is it she will still turn???? 

I really don't want a C section, it terrifies me


----------



## chistiana

Hi Lucy! Well all I can say is my daughter was head down at 34 weeks (I had a septate uterus), doc was sure she had no space to turn again... 35 weeks she had flipped to a footling breech! I remember hiw uncomfortable that was! Can't say if she would have turned again cause she came via emcs at 35+2 but from my experience there's definitely time for your baby to turn!


----------



## j_1983

So a late update, things have been crazy but good! Surgery went well and after a 2 week stay at tee hospital we came home! She still coughs a bit when she eTs but it's becomig less and less which is great! She's gaining and has another follow up appointment this week. 

Always reading everyones updates even if I can't chime in!! Love u ladies!!


----------



## chistiana

That's fantastic news j! I ve been following you on fb and little Charlotte is looking great! I m so happy this is over for you n your family. I know she still needs to heal and recover but of sounds like things are progressing really good, so well done Charlotte and well done mummy!


----------



## Hope39

Wow, christiana your going to be having your little one soon. Time has flown by

Mini update on me, just wishing the weeks away so i can at least reach v day, im 22w2d now x


----------



## lucy1

Argh such an upsetting scan and clinic appointment. Everything looks fine growth wise except she's still breech with a hyperextended head (star gazing). We waited a long time to be seen by a Dr who while discussing things with me said the most likely course of action would be an ECV!

She hadn't even finished the sentence when I said absolutely not :nope: double checked the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance when I got home to make sure I was right and they say that an ECV should not be performed if the womb is an abnormal shape.

She went away to check with the consultant leading the clinic and came back to say it was riskier but they would still do it WTF

I'm so upset that they even recommended it :shrug:

This was then followed by info on vaginal breech delivery - I questioned her hyperextended head and she went 'Oh yes, well, that is dangerous too if you CHOSE vaginal delivery'

I'm in so much pain from babes position and SPD but she didn't seem bothered. Didn't seem bothered about my bloody show last Tuesday and the fact I'm still losing plug.

All I got was 'come back for a scan in 3 weeks and if you CHOOSE a c section it will be 39/40 weeks'

I'm literally horrified.


----------



## tiffuhknee

Wow Lucy I am so sorry you are going through all of this frustration with your doctor. Sometimes they do not understand the worry we feel with things that are risky. Even if 99% of them go smoothly we still worry that we will be that 1%. 

Well ladies my little man is still breech at 35+4 I was almost positive he had turned. I have been having contractions lately a lot, as well as nausia and loose stool. I am wondering how likely is it that I will go into early labor with him being breech?


----------



## chistiana

Lucy I m so sorry your doc is being so unsupportive . I too was told absolutely no turning the baby with my uterus and that is with the septum removed. I would have it...you decide what is best for you and the baby. There is still plenty of time for your little one to turn btw..dd was head down at 34w and complete footling at 35. This little one was breach at 32w and has been head down since 33. I m not sure about bloody show but losing your plug doesn't necessarily mean an impending labor..I lost part of mine when I had the stitch in and then I lost all of it last Friday when I took the stitch out but nothing's happening. 

Tiff, it sounds like things are progressing. That's how things happened for me and nat...weird contractions that used to happen at night but then suddenly went crazy on me along with lose stool. I really hope you can keep your boy cooking a little bit more but he s totally safe now! I had nat af 35+2 and she only stayed in the ncu for monitoring for 3 days, just as a precaution. Have you been drinking a lot of water?

Hope, you re very very close to v day hun! It's less than 2 weeks away! I will be praying your lil bub stays in there for many more weeks to go! 

Afm: well as I said stitch removal day same and went. Last Friday I made my bag, kissed the kids, prepared everything and went to the hospital sure I was going to have maya there and then. Well apparently she has a different plan. My cervix is full if scar tissue from the stitches and not dilating. My doc is desperately trying to scare me out of a vbac and lo has decide to go completely quiet the past couple of days. I m actually rather worried but I m going in tomorrow to check her growth so we shall see what happens. Latest date he ll let me try before taking her out is the 13th of June.


----------



## tiffuhknee

I have been drinking water and trying to rest as much as possible with two toddlers. I know he will be okay at this point but my husband does not cone home till the 21st :/.


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! Well here's my update...sorry it's a week late...!
Well last Sunday at 2am I started having mild contractions. I got checked at 9am but was sent home and told not to come back unless they became 5 minutes apart. At 6:30pm they were still 10mins apart but so intense I was constantly on my knees. My doc told me to go in because of the previous section. Got there at 7pm and was 4cm dilated. Doc broke my waters and everything happened in fast forward from then on. By 9:10 I had a perfect 10cm dilation and after a few good pushes our rainbow arrived at 9:30pm! I got my vbac and no epidural and it couldn't have felt better! Maya was born 2540g and we re absolutely and utterly in love with her! We re home since Wednesday and I can say she's such a good baby! She's constantly bfing and when she s not she looks at her siblings in awe!!! :)


----------



## j_1983

C- congrats!!!! So happy everything went well!! Must post a picture!


----------



## sbl

Aw congrats c!
So happy to hear this.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks girls! I m over the moon! Here's a pic or two of my sweet munchkin!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chistiana

&#128519;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sbl

Awwwww how sweet is that pic. 
Absolutely fab x


----------



## chistiana

Sorry couldn't put them all in 1 post :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## j_1983

Beautiful pics C!!!


----------



## lucy1

After my last stressful appointment 3 weeks ago where the Dr I saw in clinic tried to give me information on an ECV despite me saying it was dangerous insisting they would still do it and leaving me pretty scared, I had a much better clinic appointment yesterday with another Dr.

Baby is still very much breech and I went in headstrong to refuse an ECV but as soon as I said I wouldn't be having one the Dr looked shocked and said they wouldn't do it anyway as it's dangerous! Seems I had a dud OB last appointment for sure.

I was quite emotional during the appointment as I'm in quite a lot of pain due to babies position and I did make a point of saying the Dr I saw last time didn't even record that in my notes when I told her.

Basically I was all ready to see the same Dr again and demand to see another one but instead got a lovely Dr who spoke to me and after deciding a section would be best went away and booked it all in for me for the 13th July.

Disappointed about having a section obviously - and I know theres still a teeny tiny chance she'll spontaneously turn - but relieved I seemed to be talking to a Dr who actually knew what she was doing


----------



## chistiana

That's really good Lucy! So happy you got a good doctor finally!! I know the thought of a section is not the best but if it's what's best for your baby then so be it! I have however heard of do many babies turning last minute so don't throw that towel in just yet! Also my doc was 99% sure a vbac was not possible in my case and kept talking about the emergency section I d be having...and you know how that ended :)


----------



## j_1983

Don't worry about the c section and yea u never know, baby might flip on her own... They do strange things inside lol. Atleast u got a better doctor the last app.. I would never let anyone do an ecv... Read too many horror stories about it with normal pregnancies never mind on a uterus that deformed.


----------



## j_1983

So baby Charlotte potentially caught a stomach bug from who knows where and has had diarrhea for 4 days now and a lessened appetite. Went o the doctors yesterday and was told to just let it run its course but her bum is so raw :(. Any home remedies for it??


----------



## chistiana

Owww poor thing. I don't have any home remedies but on the few occasions my babies were in the same situation I used some aveno wheat and left them without a diaper on for a while. Also ink from the pharmacy was good but made their bums purple lol! Hope she gets better soon :)


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies.
Sorry I haven't really been interacting much.
I've been reading all your posts though.
Hope everyone is doing good.
J- If I told my hubbies granny's old wives trick you'd be horrified!! Spoonful of brandy in her bottle. 
I wouldn't do it myself never mind a baby!! 
Hope Charlotte is better soon.

C - how is maya doing? And how are you? 

Afm 
Well it's been a rough couple of weeks. My 19 year old cousin committed suicide. To say we are devastated is an understatement.
So many unanswered questions.

Eva is doing great. I started the potty last month and she was fully trained in 3 days. She's only had a handful of accidents since. 
She's full of chat and boy does she chat!! 
Hope you all are well 
S x


----------



## chistiana

Sbl I m so so sorry hun. My heart aches for you and your/his family. There's nothing to say right now. I just hope you can keep the good memories of your cousin. And be there for each other through this sad sad time. I hope time brings some comfort and healing. 
It's good to hear you ve got your little lady keeping you busy at this time. And she's doing so great!!!! 3 days...she's a pro!!! And obviously momma is a pro too! Well done!!
We re ok! Maya has her good days and her bad weeks as I often joke! She's quite colicky so she fusses a lot but lately she s been staying awake for longer periods and just started smiling so she still melts my heart :) nik n nat are better too, we re on holidays by the sea so they re constantly swimming and don't have time to fight for nonsense!!


----------



## sbl

Thank you c.
She was such a lovely person so talented but unfortunately she couldn't see that. 
I don't know about me being a pro I just think Eva was ready. She really is keeping me going. Her smile keeps me smiling. 

Oh c colic is something I have no experience with but I believe it's tough going.
How were your holidays? 
Where in Greece do you live?
What's it like to be living there right now? With the bail out and such?

I have experience of this myself. 
We were in the same boat not so long ago. Just not quite as bad.

S x


----------



## lucy1

Baby didn't flip so c section went ahead! The lovely lady who delivered my little girl said she was wedged tight and had no chance of turning. They took a little longer than usual to get her out so I'm extra tender but so besotted with my daughter!


----------



## sbl

Congratulations lucy!
My lo was exactly the same it took 3 of them to get her out safe. 
Enjoy these precious moments.


----------



## chistiana

Lucy congratulations momma! Enjoy your little bundle! Hope you feel better from the secrion too! Are you out yet? Can you rest at all? I love the name you ve chosen!

Sbl where about do you live hun? Maybe you can give me some hope! We live in Athens. It's been tough with all the capital control and the possibility of losing our money trapped in the banks. But most of all it's tough because people are all very gloomy, that's all anybody talks about, the country is split in half and I feel they ve really down rated and ridiculed a beautiful country. 
Anyway, thank you so much, I think it's more reflux than colic and it's been pretty bad these last few days :(
I still think you re a pro btw! Are you feeling any better hun?


----------



## sbl

Ireland! We were bailed out too. 
Things are turning around here slowly but surely. 
I know exactly what the doom gloom feels like.
We weren't exactly in your position but it was awful.
Are read this morning you guys can only withdraw 60 euros from an atm?


----------



## chistiana

Wow what a coincidence..I was looking this morning for flights to Ireland! I didn't know you were bailed out too but you definitely give me hope! We can actually only withdraw 50 euros because all the 20 euro notes are finished :( so 50 it is if you have the patience to wait for at least 40minutes in 36 degrees cel jus in the que!


----------



## sbl

Oh gosh! If you guys come here we have to meet up!! 
Ah it will get better but it will take a long time.
My house was worth 400,000 during the property boom here now it's worth 280. But a couple of years ago it was valued at 200 so things are getting better.
So many of my friends emigrated.
It was depressing.


----------



## chistiana

Same here..thousands of young people leave for a better life and a better future. You sure give me hope though! I ve always wanted to visit Ireland but it seems flights are pretty expensive..if we ever get a deal I ll sure tell you, it'd be awesome to meet in person :)


----------



## victorial8

Hi ladies. I am back on this thread again after originally being on it in 2012. I'm so impressed it's still going haha. 

I was told I had a bicornuate uterus during my 12 week scan with DD and I have been fighting ever since to get more information about my uterus!! But I am still just as much in the dark. 
I am also over 3 years into my second TTC journey and have been referred to the fertility clinic. I have been told by 2 different doctors that they believe I have a septum that goes most the way down my uterus towards the cervix but nobody seems too sure. I am hoping that when I get to the clinic they may be able to find out better.

Also, my cycles have been sooooo messed up since having my DD and they can't tell me why. It's so frustrating when you don't know what your own body is doing.


----------



## chistiana

Hi Victoria and welcome back!! I started this thread in 2012 when I was pg with dd1 after having ds and 2mmc and thinking I had a bicornuate uterus! After dd1 (a premie) I had a 3rd mc and finally got me doc to check again! And that's when we found out my first diagnosis (septate) was right, my first resection was unsuccessful and it had a long a wide septum! I had it resected in June 2014 (11 years after being diagnosed with bu, 6 years after the unsuccessful resection and 4 years after being again wrongly diagnosed as bu) got pg in September and had my third healthy child (dd2) in June 2015! Push for an hsg an MRI a 4D scan a hysteroscopy..anything you can get basically to make sure of your diagnosis. Bu is not something you can fix but a septum is very easily fixable so it's a big shame to suffer with these losses. If you need more info shoot away!


----------



## victorial8

Thanks Christiana!! I remember your username from when I was first on here. Sorry for your losses and congrats on your rainbows xxx 
I will certainly be pushing for more info, I don't think they would be able to fully help me fertility wise if they don't know exactly what kind of a uterus they are dealing with. They thought at one point I had double everything after my GP thought she could see a second cervix but a consultant said no, but I do have a section of 'skin' in my vagina that kind of blocks my cervix. They only told me that that would go if I managed to have a natural birth in the future but after some reading I wonder if it is linked to the BU as I have read a lot of ladies have similar and their consultants class it as 2 canines as its a septum separating them. 

I really don't know and it's confusing and frustrating not knowing. Obviously something's not quite right though as the list of issues I have now is getting longer, but they keep telling me to go on the pill to sort out my cycles......pointless when you want another baby though!

Sorry, that ended as a rambling rant &#128521; xxx


----------



## chistiana

I don't know why they are so reluctant to look out for septums. It could be your uterus being heart shaped but also having a vaginal or cervical septum, in which case it'd be super difficult for the little swimmers to get to where they need to be. A hsg is done so easily as is the MRI so definitely push for it. The hysteroscopy is done in the hospital under general anesthesia but it extremely fast n you re out in 3-4 hours! Seriously fight for it cause it could be just that and you could get your rainbow after the resection. My doc kept dismissing me even after my section (I mean what could be more obvious when you re holding my uterus open??) and was trying to pass 3 mcs as pure bad luck. When I started barking he still wasn't convinced but "did me a favor"!


----------



## victorial8

Thanks for the advice. I will definately try and push for more answers. I remember asking the surgeon during my section to have a look at my uterus after she got my DD out but I was kind of out of it, can't remember what was said and nothing was written on my notes. 
I just want some answers now and going by the length of time we have been TTC then there is something making it a bit more difficult &#128533;


----------



## Jennifer.

Oh my goodness it's been so long since I've posted in this thread! I have to read through and see how everyone is doing!

We moved to Hawaii in December and it's been crazy every since! I started seeing the RE after my surgery in January and since then we've have 3 failed IUIS.. Kind of re-evaluating everything at the moment

How is everyone?!


----------



## chistiana

Hey Jennifer! True, it's been so long since we heard from you!! Glad to hear the move went well and I m still jealous!! Sorry to hear ttc hasn't been easier after the resection, does your doc have an explanation or theory maybe? I don't remember, had you had a post op to check everything was cleared after your resection? Tube open, endo not there, polyps not there and septum definitely gone??

We re well! I don't remember if I had already had maya last time we spoke but yes, had maya on 7th June at 39+1 with a wonderful vbac! She's 4.5 months now and growing sooo fast! Nik n nat have finally adjusted and are totally in love with her. She's got pretty bad reflux but getting better I want to think! That's it! Will be looking out for your news and updates! Pm me if you want :)


----------



## Jennifer.

chistiana said:


> Hey Jennifer! True, it's been so long since we heard from you!! Glad to hear the move went well and I m still jealous!! Sorry to hear ttc hasn't been easier after the resection, does your doc have an explanation or theory maybe? I don't remember, had you had a post op to check everything was cleared after your resection? Tube open, endo not there, polyps not there and septum definitely gone??
> 
> We re well! I don't remember if I had already had maya last time we spoke but yes, had maya on 7th June at 39+1 with a wonderful vbac! She's 4.5 months now and growing sooo fast! Nik n nat have finally adjusted and are totally in love with her. She's got pretty bad reflux but getting better I want to think! That's it! Will be looking out for your news and updates! Pm me if you want :)


I was going to congratulate you on your baby!! I'm so excited and happy for you love! Ugh my baby sister had pretty bad reflux (she's 6 now..I know, holy age gap right?!) and it was awful! Is it causing her to have colic? 

I had my post op sonohistogram(sp?) late November after surgery and he said it was all clear. I had another one in July and they said that there didnt appear to be any scarring or anything.. It's so strange that we are having problems getting pregnant lol.. Before I was super fertile but couldn't hold a pregnancy..Now even Jim Bob Duggar couldnt even get me pregnant girl! 

Are you guys done with kiddos or are you going to try again in the future?


----------



## chistiana

Lol I love your attitude n sense of humor!!! 
Her reflux used to make her scream day in day out but she now basically just spits up everything but is not in pain it seems! How long did it take for it to stop for your baby sis??

So what's your docs explanation?? It's so weird..

I would love to have another babe but I think we probably couldn't afford a forth one. I am seriously thinking of becoming a surrogate at some point though, I can't think of a better way to say thank you for the blessings I have.


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies.
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing?
Xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey girly!! How are you??? It's been a long time!!!!
We re good here, maya is 6 months already (wow where does time go???) and growing like a weed! She's a really good baby and I ve been super relaxed with her so been able to enjoy the baby phase for once!!! The big ones are giving me a headache from time to time but we ve generally fallen back into a routine and it's not so difficult as some might expect it to be with 3! 
How are you? How is Eva?? Have you decided are you ttc??(only asking cause of your sig, ignore me if I'm being nosey ;) )


----------



## sbl

Oh wow c I can't believe maya is 6 months!! How time flies. So happy to hear she's a good baby. Eva was like that. She was such a pleasure.
No I'm due a repeat MRI on my uterus in Feb so until then we're holding off.
I really would love another but given all my complications I'm extremely anxious about ttc.
Eva is great. She's so into christmas this year.
It's all very exciting.
My ohs grandma passed away a couple of weeks ago which was hard as they were very close.
Christmas will be hard without her and I feel for my mil.
Big hugs to you and all yours c!! Xx


----------



## chistiana

I m so sorry to hear about your husbands nan..it was a hard blow when mine passed away so I can relate. Hopefully being together with your mil and Eva during Xmas will make it a little bit easier. 
Girl, remind me, is it a uu you have? I totally understand your anxiety and would get not wanting a 2nd but if your heart wants it then go for it hun, you don't want to be caught in what ifs in the future. 
Natalia is still not in Xmas spirit although nik is. Maya is obviously oblivious!! 
Wishing all the happiness and blessing in the world babe :)


----------



## Hope39

Hey C - I can't believe maya is 6 months already ! Well I sort of should be able too really because Oscar is 15w on Wednesday........ It's flown by so quickly 

He is an absolute angel, from day 1 he has been as good as gold. I think the 9.5w stay in hospital proper chilled him out. He rarely cries, he sleeps for 6-8 hours at night, is becoming a right little porker, being powered by booby juice is working wonders &#55357;&#56834;

He was definately worth the 5 year wait xx


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwww hope I see pictures of him of fb...he's an absolute stunner!! He looks like those babies right out of a magazine cover! I m so happy for you every time I look at them, and so glad he's an easy baby! Why did he have to stay 9.5w in the hospital?? Isaac will be such a proud brother looking over <3


----------



## Hope39

Oscar didnt have to stay in for 9.5w, i stayed in for 9.5w and i think all the relaxing and chilling out i did had a knock on effect :) x


----------



## chistiana

Ow yes, now that makes sense, I remember you stayed in as a precaution right? Lol glad you had your relaxation dosage, I need some right now!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me popping in. I am newly pregnant after a miscarriage in October. During the scan they noted that I had a heartshaped womb. Baby impanted top left. They didn't say whether this was a factor in the mc. I had a successful IVF and birth in 2013, but worried now that they worked because they implanted the baby in the lower bit of the womb. My heratshaped womb was never mentioned during IVf so assuming it is a mild case but I have no idea? Looking for reassurance I guess and any suggestions on what help to get from medical profession (Im in the UK). Thank you and congrats on all your lil ones!


----------



## chistiana

Hey. Firstly congrats on your pg. I m very sorry to hear about your loss though. Thing is right now, with you being pg there is no digging around. If indeed your uterus is only heart shaped then that mc probably had nothing to do with it. A heart shaped uterus still has sufficient blood flow so the only problem it could potentially cause is lack of space after the second tri (but that again really mostly applies to bicornuate uterus, not so much for a heart shaped-as the baby grows it will push the shape up-a c section is often suggested if there is no space for the baby to turn but I delivered my son vaginally with literally half the space). So, I wish you a very happy n healthy nine months!! If God forbid something were to happen again (and I m only saying that because it took me 3 mcs for someone to actually finally point me the right direction-would have wished they did so earlier even though it might have hurt) I d suggest you have either an MRI or a hysteroscopy to make sure you know your exact mullerian anomaly. There are so many misdiagnosed septums (mine) that are easily fixable and could prevent further heartache. Also, even if it's a heart shaped uterus (be happy, that's the best of all in a weird way) ask them to monitor your cervical length. I carried my son to 38+4 with no problems whatsoever but for my two daughters I had a cerclage. It was just as a precaution and I didn't show any signs of shortening BUT it kept my first daughter in until 35 weeks. Bare in mind that everything I tell you comes from someone with a very long and broad septum so they hopefully never will apply to you but IMHO I d rather know all the facts! 
I m blabbing...a very happy healthy and uneventfull 9 months, hope you pop in to update us, I always love following journeys to little rainbows :)


----------



## chistiana

Ok I just read back and maybe I might not be so reassuring..so here's it..2/3 babies were born perfectly healthy despite my septum (which is way way worse than a heart shaped uterus!). Without knowing your circumstances I m guessing that since your first pg was via an IVF you ve had your share of u/s and if it was anything more pronounced they would have noticed :)


----------



## mrsmax

Christiana thank you for taking the time to write such a helpful reply. I do feel a bit reassured. You're right if it was very bad it would have been picked up at onbe of my many ivf scans. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

You re welcome hun I hope I didn't scare you with my first msg, seriously had no intention to. Ow and my 3rd baby was super healthy too, she just came after the septum resection :)


----------



## mrsmax

chistiana said:


> You re welcome hun I hope I didn't scare you with my first msg, seriously had no intention to. Ow and my 3rd baby was super healthy too, she just came after the septum resection :)

Not at all. Dr Googlecwas ALOT more scary :thumbup: thanks again


----------



## sbl

Hi Mrsmax!
Congratulations on your pregnancy.
I have a Unicornuate (half) uterus and managed to carry my daughter till 34 + 5. 
Even though she was early she was very healthy. She did spend 2 weeks in nicu but just as a feeder and grower.
Overall I would say that having a pregnancy with a uterine anomaly is extremely stressful but many women including many of us on this thread have gone on to have successful pregnancies and healthy babies as you have yourself. There is no reason to doubt why your body cannot do it again. 
Miscarriage unfortunately has been a reality for many of us too but please don't let this take over your mind too much.
I was diagnosed via MRI and I have to say that regular scans are not really reliable for picking a UA.
I would definitely recommend having an MRI after your baby is born to determine severity etc.
I hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.
xx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks sbl. I didn't realise they were tricky to diagnose just on a scan. I was actually overdue with my daughter and was induced at 42 weeks so hoping that a good sign for going fullterm again if I can get passed first tri. Will def discuss with doctors this time round.


----------



## mossip

Hi lovely so I have a quick question :). With an unicornate uterus is the uterus always small or can it be a normal size? I was told when I was 21 that I had an unicornate uterus but last October I had an abdominal scan, they didn't tell me anything apart from I have 2 kidneys on my left side. Today I went to the Drs to get re referred for our last round of IVF and I was told that on the report of my scan my uterus was a normal size? Anyone else? I'm so confused!! Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Hi mossip I have a surgically diagnosed unicornuate uterus. If you do in fact have that it should be diagnosed. My uterus measures pretty close to normal. It wasn't seen on multiple scans, after 2 rounds ivf or a mri (because I had a 10cm fibroid that pushed the uterus really bad so it was hard to see it). It wasn't until I had that fibroid removed my dr found the unicornuate uterus. He had to remove my right tube and tiny piece of right uterus (called a rudimentary horn) because it was functional and if I were to become pregnant on that side it would have ruptured. I have 2 kidneys and 2 ovaries so it didn't affect anything else. I had a son via ivf (mainly male factor issues then recurrent miscarriages) and had him at 37 weeks 2 days via c section. I was followed very closely and everything was fine except for tons of Braxton hicks early on. I am now pregnant again almost 13 weeks after ivf. My ultrasounds again this time have shown a normal size uterus which they think it's because uterus was stretched some from baby 1 which is a good sign. I'm hoping to deliver again before 38 weeks via c section. I am at significant risk of uterine rupture beyond that point from surgeries, c section and uterine malformation. 
Ultrasounds are not the best way to see UU and usually miss it. You need a MRI which is usually pretty good at diagnosing it. Also hsg would diagnose it.


----------



## chistiana

Hi mossip. I am sorry I don't really know much about uu but I was also about to suggest either an MRI or a HSG. In general mullerian anomalies are difficult to diagnose and have a high % of wrong diagnoses. Also when you get pg it's even more difficult to diagnose. So I d suggest getting those tests done now before the ivf just to be on the safe side. Good luck and I know for sure that apart from mobaby sbl also has a beautiful daughter and a uu!


----------



## phaedypants

Hi,
I haven't been on this forum for a couple years, after losing my first pregnancy to a MMC at 11 weeks in 2013. I was diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus, and have been unable to concieve since then. I was referred to a fertility centre in 2015, but after going through the diagnostic process there, I felt like I was just spent. My faith and hope and courage were spent up. I told my husband that I just wanted to let it go, and consider adoption. 
Well, one month after I made the call to cancel our treatment at the fertility centre, I got pregnant! 

I can't believe it! After 3 years of infertility! 

But now, I am back to worrying.... Worrying about my age, (I'm 39), my bicornuate uterus (which, even after an MRI, I still don't feel like anyone gave me any straight answers about), and worst of all, worrying about the spotting that I've had for the past 2 days.... very faint pinkish brownish white. I know that this can be normal, but my own body only remembers one thing. 

I had an early scan at 6 weeks, and the baby is implanted in my right horn, not on my septum... 

So that's something...
ANd there was a heartbeat....
But I am SO SCARED.

Has anyone had spotting in their successful pregnancies?


----------



## Hope39

I spotted at 6 & 10 weeks in my pregnancy with Oscar . I had 6 first trip losses and a neo natal loss and didn't spot in any of them pregnancies, I only spotted in my successful pregnancy xx


----------



## chistiana

Hi phaedy! Congratulations on your new pg! I remember you from a few years back...I just wanted to let you know that with ds1 I had a week of spotting very early on (w6). With dd1 I had 2-3 weeks of very heavy bleeding at w13-16 and then 2-3 weeks of spotting after that. And with dd2 I had a week of medium bleeding at w13 and some spotting after w20 (I think it was w26). I know it's terribly scary and alarming even when you know the cause and it's unrelated but just wanted to give you some hope. With dd1 I never thought she'd survive so much blood loss but she did! And dd2 had a terrible NT scan followed with bleeding the next day..it was sooooo scary and seemed like a lost cause..but she's here with us, they all are, so don't lose hope girl!


----------



## MoBaby

I had some spotting early on for a few days and I'm almost 16 wks :)


----------



## phaedypants

Thank you so much, everyone, for sharing. It does give me so much comfort, even though I know there are no guarantees... It is so scary to hope! 
Chritiana, I remember you too! I think I learned more from you about BU than my doctor! And you are the reason I insisted on getting an MRI. 
Now if only someone would look over my MRI with me and explain it!
I will see a midwife for the first time next week, and maybe she can explain it.
I am hoping to have midwife care through my pregnancy, but Im cautious, knowing that C section might be the safest option for me.
I will keep you all posted!


----------



## sbl

I didn't have any spotting with my girl but I just wanted to say congratulations!
Very best of luck phaedypants!


----------



## chistiana

Phaedy thanks, it's good to know I might have helped a little! Why are you saying a section might be best?? I know they will not try to turn the baby when you have a BU or any kind of MA but if your baby is head down why not? Ds was head down and born naturally, dd1 was head up n born via section and dd2 was head down and born with a vbac.


----------



## phaedypants

That is really encouraging!
I pray my pregnancy is safe and healthy, and that I get a chance to have a natural birth.
The OB told me that i would most likely be looking at a section but I hope she was wrong.


----------



## chistiana

All that really matters is a healthy baby but I hate that they are so sure of sections.. I still had an intact 2cm septum with ds and he still managed to turn the right way. Anyway, I think the best thing is to be prepared for a section so that if you do have one it can be an awesome experience all the same but also do all the things you can to turn your baby head down (like being sitted in the right way to make room for it to turn!)


----------



## phaedypants

Hi all!
I started bleeding again yesterday, at 7w2d... A big patch of dark brown blood came out of me, and light brown spotting ever since.
I go in for another ultrasound in the morning, and then to see the midwife on wednesday. I am terrified. I know that stress is the worst thing for me now, but I am so drained and scared and angry and sad.
It has helped me to know that bleeding isnt necessarily the end, but it feels too dreadfully familiar.


----------



## MoBaby

I hope all is okay! Fx for you scan.


----------



## phaedypants

Wow. We still have a perfect heartbeat!
When can I stop feeling terrified?


----------



## phaedypants

Okay... I need some advice!
Being 39, with some bleeding, some thyroid issues (hopefully sorted soon by thyroxine) and a BU, I guess I might be considered high risk. 
I have always wanted home birth, and believe that midwife care is so superior to obgyn...home visits, after birth care, ect... however, I booked myself into a pregnancy clinic with an obgyn early in my pregnancy, as the midwives were booked. 
Now, a midwife has become available. I haven't had any appointment with either yet, and I can't have both, and must choose. 
I will not be able to get thyroid meds from the midwife, and I dont have a family doctor, and the day clinic scene in my town is a nightmare. Also, I know my chance of csection is higher, in which case I wont get a home birth anyways. 
I do have a good friend who is a midwife and I have been considering calling her for advice, but she has pretty strong feelings about obgyns...
I feel confused! Have any of you made this choice?


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow phaedy I m sorry you re going through this hun. As you as you said dark brown I told myself "no worries that's old" and was so gla to read you found a perfect hb later! I think tht feeling of being terrified and expecting the worst starts subsiding when you get into the second trimester or previous loss weeks although if I m honest I don't think I felt completely at ease until I had my babies safe in my arms. I still enjoyed Maya's pg much more than I did Natalia's but a what if was always at the back of my mind.
Anyway..I m not sure I can help in your question..here in Greece we only have the hospital option available and mw work with the obgyns and help during labor. I have heard of home birth but it's considered pretty hard core! So if you have a mw at home but end up needing a section what happens? I m not sure but I think I d want to be at a hospital just in case but that's just the paranoid part of me talking!!
How are you now? I hope the bleeding has subsided!


----------



## phaedypants

Thanks.... I have never been very good at getting my hopes up... It feels so scary.
But, I want to concentrate on the now. Today, I am pregnant with a healthy little one. 
Time has never gone so slowly...
I have my first midwife appt tomorrow. I will go and try to decide if its right for me. Home birth os actually really common here! But midwives also have full priviliges at the hospital, which is probably the route I will go. The midwife would refer me to a surgeon at a certain point in the pregnany if it looked like the baby was breech, but they would still be there for the birth. Midwives also do home visits every couple weeks after birth to check in and help with breastfeeding...no doctor is going to do that!
I just pray for a bit of peace on my heart, and to make the right decision.


----------



## MoBaby

Glad your scan went well!
Just as a uterine abnormality as well I will say I feel you should be led by ob and not midwife. There is potential for uterine rupture, premature labor, cervical shortening, iugr and breech presentation. You are high risk and a home birth could be extremely dangerous if problems arise. If your uterus ruptures during labor unfortunately things won't turn out very well. I would seriously research it very vey well and discuss with midwife tomorrow. Find out her experience with uterine abnormalities. If the midwife has not had much experience then I would probably advise not to see her. See if you can reach out to mothers who may have been in this situation and see what their thoughts are. Most persons with uterine abnormalities require more frequent visits and ultrasounds. With my son I had a scan every 1-2 weeks until third tri then we eased off as things were going very well. I had a scan later on too just not remembering when. Call your friend for advice. It will help your decision making.


----------



## chistiana

I hope your appointment goes well and that you can get reassurance hun. Wrote down all the questions so that you don't forget anything and cover all possible scenarios so there are no what ifs! Are you seeing bub tomorrow?


----------



## phaedypants

I just wanted to check in here.... Time has dragged sooooo slowly the past couple of months. I haven't had any bleeding since 8 weeks, and have no real reason to be so worried, but of course, I am beside myself with worries. I had an ultrasound at 8.5 weeks, and all was well, but of course, after having a MMC, these 3 weeks that have passed are no real consolation. I just hate how they leave us to fend for ourselves in the first trimester. It seems so cruel! A 10 week ultrasound would have saved me from at least a hundred grey hairs!!! 
But, a week today, I will have my 12 week ultrasound, and all I can do is hope and pray that there is a healthy little one in there... 
I am happy with my choice of going with an ob-gyn, although I still worry that they are not pro-active enough. I have a BU, and also had a cone biopsy in my teens... both of these things put me at higher risk for incompetent cervix, and it doesn't seem like the doctor is taking any special precautions around monitoring my cervix... maybe they will later? AAAAAAAAAA..... I keep thinking about how princess Kate probably had doctors monitoring her everyday, and taking every precaution.... I don't know why I keep thinking about that!:wacko:

Do you think I should be assertive in asking for special monitoring? Or am I being overworried, and I should just trust my doctor more?


----------



## chistiana

Phaedy, so happy to hear everything is running smooth despite all the worries! Once you ve had a loss the worries are always there at some level. I think they start monitoring for ic at about 16 weeks or so when the weight of the baby is actually something substantial! And no, even though I m pretty sure your lo is perfectly ok,there is never enough precaution..if you feel better getting that extra monitoring, and yes your reasons are all legit, then push for it! Btw have you thought about getting a fetal Doppler to save your grey hair in the in between weeks??


----------



## phaedypants

Funny you should ask!
I have been looking at fetal monitors on ebay. I just worry I would overuse it.... But I think I might get one. 

My husband and I bought our first house yesterday! We are so thrilled! It's a tiny little bungalow on a quiet street with a big backyard. I cannot wait to move in. 

There is so much to be happy about! I just feel so dangerously happy!!!


----------



## chistiana

Ow wow phaedy, huge congratulations!!! A new home for your new baby..so exciting!!! 
Don't worry about overusing the Doppler..when I was pg with Natalia, being on bed rest for 5 months and having had 2 losses before her and bleeding for a few weeks, I used my Doppler 3 times a day every day until I could feel her kicking constantly. I even sent an email to the company asking if there was any harm to it and they assured me it was perfectly fine. The only thing I did do it limit the amount of time looking for her or listening to the hb cause I know it annoyed her! And it definitely saved me a lot of grey hair! I bought an even better one with maya and was so happy I did!


----------



## phaedypants

After so many years of infertility, and the sadness of my miscarriage, I just cannot describe how happy this little image made me! I am in love with a weird alien blob!
 



Attached Files:







babyultrasound.png
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sbl

Aw lovely scan phaedypants!! &#128522;


----------



## MoBaby

Lovely scan! Congrats.


----------



## chistiana

Ooowwww phaedy, such a cute pic, huge congrats girl! Remind me how far along you are, you have to change that ticker ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

I was told at my emergency c-section I had a "heart-shaped" uterus. I don't know why this wasn't picked up when I had my D&C in 2013. Surely they would have noticed? Anyway...

Baby was growing in one horn, I guess (it seemed like sometimes she was on the left and sometimes she was on the right, so I have no idea what kind of septum I might have), and ran out of room to grow. So she was IUGR and breech. Because she was breech, I was forced to have a c-section.

If I ever have another child, I'm desperate to have a VBAC, but I'm just not feeling like it's possible. Did anyone have a natural delivery with a bicornuate uterus?


----------



## chistiana

Hey ginger panda!! A heart shaped uterus is a mild case of a bicornuate and different to a septate. You need an MRI or a HSG or a hysteroscopy to be 100% sure of what it is you have. At the time of the section it's literally impossible to tell because everything is sooooo stretched out!anyway back to you question..of course you ll be able to get your vbac if everything is ok! I had my son with a vb and a full long septum in 2010. In 2012, after 2 mc I had my daughter with an emergency c section. After another mc and re resecting my septum I had a wonderful vbac and delivered my second daughter in 2015. Everyone told me we wouldn't make it..my doctor told me horror stories of how he might have to take my uterus out..blah blah blah..we still did it an it was the most amazing birth experience. Just make sure your doctor is on board! I m not sure if you re pg now (status says you are) but if you re not I d suggest you check out your exact MA..a septum is very easy to resect an it d be a shame to have another mc because of it!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not pregnant, I should change that! Thanks!


----------



## chistiana

Ginger definitely go and get a proper diagnosis before you next decide to ttc it can really make a world of difference! I m wishing you everything you ve ever wished for and ask away any questions you might have. And remember a vbac is totally doable as long as your baby is head down and there are no other complications!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello , I am posting for my friend from europe . I am original from small state ( Czech Republic ) . Friend of mine recently had a miscarriage and when she went to the dr to find out why , they found out she had two uteruses and one cervix . Only info the doctor could tell her was that it either would be very hard or impossible for her to have a baby . He told her they dont have enough info in the whole country or experiences , to tell her more or to suggest what to do or even give her any successful stories . So she texted me and asked me to try to find any info in US . So i was wondering if anyone has this and what did your doctor said and if you know any successful stories I would greatly appreciate any info , thank you in advance


----------



## Quackquack99

Hi all I'm nearly 32 weeks pregnant with a unicornuate uterus. This is my second pregnancy as I was diagnosed when I had a c section as my dd was an undiagnosed footling breech. Il be honest, I haven't received more care, I saw a consultant after my 12 week scan and he was confident that as I made it to 39+5 first time round that I'm not at risk of preterm labour. But I've always have it at the back of my mind that my little man may run out of room sooner and that worries me. 

I'm due a presentation scan at 36 weeks where I can decide if I should choose an elective section or vbac. I'm still undecided and the clocks ticking!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi quack! I'm 35 weeks with #2 and unicornuate :) I had scheduled section at 37+2 last time due to fibroid removal and breech presentation. Just at ob today and scheduled repeat section at 37+5 but looks like baby is coming before then so waiting to see if I get a new earlier date due to some issues.


----------



## Quackquack99

Hi mo, nice to meet another person with a uu. I don't think my health care providers know much about the condition. I was told at 12 weeks that if I proceeded with a c section then I'd be booked in for 39 weeks. Whether I get that far is another thing!

Not long til you get to meet your baby. How exciting.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies just wanted to update. Dr has moved section up a bit to Wednesday since I had some bleeding twice now. Baby will be 36 weeks so hopefully no issues. I'm keeping all crossed we get to go home together :)


----------



## mossip

Good luck for Wednesday Mo &#128512; Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Quick update: c section was great. Exactly 36 weeks today. Weight 6 lb 14 oz. length 20 inches! He had to go to nicu b/c couldn't keep oxygen up so he's on bubble cpap. His lower lungs weren't opening well and he had some fluid so they need to watch him. His glucose is low so he got an iv and Tpn for nutrition. Also has a gastric tube for suction out stomach. They did use it to give him some of my colostrum! Hoping my body recognizes soon baby is out and to make milk!! He may be a weak water for a bit. The lactation consultant has advised me to pump heavy this next month even if he is bfing.


----------



## mara16jade

I am totally new to this and looking for some insight. I have a 2 year old son who I got pregnant with on the 2nd try. Fast forward to now, and we've been trying for 9 months (took a slight break after having a chemical in February).

We started talking to a fertility specialist and she discovered I have a heart shaped uterus. I asked her if it was important or bad, and she said no...just noting that I have a heart shape uterus. :shrug: Can anyone shed some light on if it can really interfere with fertility?


----------



## Sallycinmum

New here, but wanted more info about this .

Went for a scan at the EPU due to spotting for 12 days .
According to my calculations I should be around 6 weeks pregnant. 
Was expecting the worst but there was a little heartbeat - but only measuring 5 weeks .
Radiographer asked if I knew I had a bicornuate uterus ! I had no idea, have had no problem conceiving and a healthy , full term pregnancy and a beautiful 3 year old daughter playing next to me . My husband and I started trying in July and caught straight away. I am worried now that I may miscarry this peanut due to my uterus being like this , is that likely? Will I need more regular scans etc on this pregnancy or a c section? 

Thanks in advance 
Xx


----------



## phaedypants

Hi everyone!
Congrats on your baby, Mo!
For the newly diagnosed, be your own advocate. Uterine abnormalities they cannot tell you much just from an US. Push for an MRI. And depending on the specific shape of your uterus, you could have absolutely no problems...or risks. Having already carried a full term pregnancy is a great sign though! 
I am 33 weeks pregnant with a bicornuate uterus. I took 9 months to concieve my first time, and musvarried at 11 weeks. Afterwards, I had over 3 years of heartbreaking infertility. Whether this is related to my BU, nobody could ever tell me for sure...
But, I did concieve naturally and it was absolutely woth every hour of sorrow. 
I have recieved some special care throughout my pregnancy. Regular ultrasounds after 18 weeks to check on my cervical length. (BU means a higher likelihood of incomoetant cervix). Early ultrasound due to bleeding between 8-10 weeks). But other thanthat, its been a pretty smooth sail!
Now, I am in those final weeks. Baby is still breech. Nobody is able to give me a clear answer about what it means for my delivery. My doctor has not shown much of a concern or an interest in the labour and delivery side of BU... I cant decide if that means i should relax because its no big deal, or whether I need to advocate for more specialized care... 
I have an appointment tomorrow and I will bring in a ver informative article and ask my doctor to go over it with me. 
I will find the link and post it here!


----------



## phaedypants

I just wanted to post this link for you all! 
I have googled a lot in regards to uterine abnormalities, and this is the most helpful article I have found! 

https://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/3/5/953052/-


----------



## phaedypants

Oh my goodness! I just realized looking at my signature on this page that my delivery date is likely to be the date of my miscarriage! My due date is November 3rd (my own birthday!) But Dr. wants to insuce or c-section at 39 weeks due to my age and possible placenta deterioration. October 28!


----------



## bicornbump

Hi all. I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with what I thought was a bicornuate uterus, but may be a septate uterus. I was diagnosed at the age of 11 and was also told I could never get pregnant :shrug:

I've had 2 ultrasounds so far this pregnancy and everything looks fine, but I feel like they're not giving me any information about how my uterus can affect the pregnancy. I know where the placenta attaches is important and no one seems to even care!

Today was my first prenatal appointment and my doctor didn't even read my ultrasound report. She wasn't even aware of what horn the baby was in :dohh: (which is the right horn and the ultrasound tech said my placenta was right posterior). 

They're having me come back in 4 weeks, but aren't treating me as high risk at all. Needless to say I made another appointment with a different OBGYN and am getting a second opinion. I was just told so many horror stories (late trimester miscarriage, uterus erupting) that I was expecting to get better care.

How many of you are receiving high risk care? 
This was not a planned pregnancy...since I didn't even think I could get pregnant, so I'm extremely stressed!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hi! 32 weeks is already a great gestation and at this point I doubt there is anything more to be done! That said your doc should have had you under high risk care in my opinion as in any MA case! I had a septate uterus, 3 mcs, dis was a vaginal full term birth, dd1 was a premie and emcs and dd2 a full term vbac. If you feel comfortable and trust your doc to do what's best for you and your baby then I don't see a reason why a vbac wouldn't be possible!! Only a few weeks to full term now so try not to worry! :)


Quackquack99 said:


> Hi all I'm nearly 32 weeks pregnant with a unicornuate uterus. This is my second pregnancy as I was diagnosed when I had a c section as my dd was an undiagnosed footling breech. Il be honest, I haven't received more care, I saw a consultant after my 12 week scan and he was confident that as I made it to 39+5 first time round that I'm not at risk of preterm labour. But I've always have it at the back of my mind that my little man may run out of room sooner and that worries me.
> 
> I'm due a presentation scan at 36 weeks where I can decide if I should choose an elective section or vbac. I'm still undecided and the clocks ticking!


----------



## chistiana

Hi, welcome on the thread! A heart shaped uterus is basically a very mild form of a bicornuate and I really doubt it can interfere with fertility. It could possibly cause more risk of spotting or a breech presentation but it shouldn't really be a problem! I know it's easier said than accepted but 9 months is still within normal! Could it be that your cycle changed after your first baby??


mara16jade said:


> I am totally new to this and looking for some insight. I have a 2 year old son who I got pregnant with on the 2nd try. Fast forward to now, and we've been trying for 9 months (took a slight break after having a chemical in February).
> 
> We started talking to a fertility specialist and she discovered I have a heart shaped uterus. I asked her if it was important or bad, and she said no...just noting that I have a heart shape uterus. :shrug: Can anyone shed some light on if it can really interfere with fertility?


----------



## chistiana

Hi and congratulations on your new pregnancy!! A bicornuate uterus would normally not pose any risk for 1st trimester loses as its more of a space issue rather than bad circulation. Were they sure it's a bicornuate?? I was wrongly diagnosed with a by for almost 8 years before they finally said its septate (which accounted for 3 mcs). That said, spotting is extremely common (I know how alarming it is to see any kind of blood though). I had bleeding (heavy) with 2 out of my 3 babies that are here on earth! As for extra care..yes I think you should monitor cervical length after 14 weeks just because women with MA in general sometimes have a higher risk for ic. Don't don't always check for cervical length unless you be had a preterm birth but I guess you better be safe than sorry. I wish you all the best :)


Sallycinmum said:


> New here, but wanted more info about this .
> 
> Went for a scan at the EPU due to spotting for 12 days .
> According to my calculations I should be around 6 weeks pregnant.
> Was expecting the worst but there was a little heartbeat - but only measuring 5 weeks .
> Radiographer asked if I knew I had a bicornuate uterus ! I had no idea, have had no problem conceiving and a healthy , full term pregnancy and a beautiful 3 year old daughter playing next to me . My husband and I started trying in July and caught straight away. I am worried now that I may miscarry this peanut due to my uterus being like this , is that likely? Will I need more regular scans etc on this pregnancy or a c section?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Xx


----------



## chistiana

Congratulations on your pg (despite it being a surprise!!!) I too was told when I was 23 that I d never have kids! I am 36 right now and have a 6 yr old boy, a 4yr old girl and a 1 year old girl! However it hasn't all been easy. I be also had 3 mcs, 2 resections, 2 cervical stitches, a premie and 5 months of strict bed rest. The thing is there's not much you can do right now. As Phaedy said push for extra monitoring, advocate for high risk care..you might not necessarily be high risk but cl measuring is simple..why risk it? Take things easy if you can, put your feet up and try to enjoy your pg. I m only saying this cause I was freaked out for the whole duration of my pg with dd1 so much so that I hated the whole process and regretted it a lot afterwards. I truly wish you the best and hope you can hold your lo in a little under 6 months! And after you do make sure to diagnose your MA correctly..a su can be easily respected and save you from a lot of possible heartbreak (had I been diagnosed correctly I wouldn't have gone through what I did...but then again I would have THESE special kiddoes :) )


bicornbump said:


> Hi all. I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with what I thought was a bicornuate uterus, but may be a septate uterus. I was diagnosed at the age of 11 and was also told I could never get pregnant :shrug:
> 
> I've had 2 ultrasounds so far this pregnancy and everything looks fine, but I feel like they're not giving me any information about how my uterus can affect the pregnancy. I know where the placenta attaches is important and no one seems to even care!
> 
> Today was my first prenatal appointment and my doctor didn't even read my ultrasound report. She wasn't even aware of what horn the baby was in :dohh: (which is the right horn and the ultrasound tech said my placenta was right posterior).
> 
> They're having me come back in 4 weeks, but aren't treating me as high risk at all. Needless to say I made another appointment with a different OBGYN and am getting a second opinion. I was just told so many horror stories (late trimester miscarriage, uterus erupting) that I was expecting to get better care.
> 
> How many of you are receiving high risk care?
> This was not a planned pregnancy...since I didn't even think I could get pregnant, so I'm extremely stressed!!!


----------



## chistiana

Phaedypants hi sweetie!! I can't believe you re that far along already!! I m sorry I ve been MIA for so long but a lot has happened in my life!! Anyway, 33 weeks huh??? That's awesome, I m so happy for you!! 33 weeks is still early to decide on a vaginal vs a section in my opinion! Dd1 flipped (downside up little bugger) at 35 weeks and dd2 also turned head down at about 33 weeks! Unless you want a section I d say just keep an open mind! Do some exercises to try to turn your little munchkin and be prepared for either scenario! I wasn't prepared for a section in Natalia and it took me by surprise which totally ruined my moment! Can't wait for your birth story although I know it's not time yet!


----------



## chistiana

Mobaby CONGRATULATIONS!! I can't believe I missed it! How is your little bundle? How are you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

He is doing well! Growing. He did do the nicu thing which complicated breastfeeding meaning I'm pumping only because we couldn't get it to work and that's a challenge. I go back to work in 5 weeks which is a bummer :( overall we are doing okay and baby is great and no problems from his rds issues at birth :)


----------



## chistiana

How many months/weeks is he now?? I know pumping is a real pain..I recently stopped pumping although she's still bf but I couldn't take the extra hour at night! Do you think you ll be pumping at work??


----------



## MoBaby

He's almost 7 weeks. I'm taking 1 day at a time right now. I'm not making what he eats, almost but having to give a little formula since last week so depending on how my supply is depends on how long I'll continue. I've lost some ounces for unknown reasons and my dr won't test my hormones. He's not bfing at all which stinks. The pumping takes so much time out of the day so I may end up stopping soon as it's kinda driving me crazy. I was going to stop 3 days ago by then I felt guilty and couldn't start weaning. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## bicornbump

Hi Christiana, thank you for the response!

Hearing success stories definitely helps put my mind at ease a bit. Do you mind me asking if your miscarriages were early in the pregnancy?
I'm so nervous about losing this baby, I refuse to even let myself get excited. We're finally starting to tell family members, but I refuse to let anyone else know until after the anatomy scan. I need some solid reassurance first. 

I plan on keeping my appointment in 4 weeks, but I'm also going for another ultrasound and appointment with another OB/GYN in the meantime. They have an ultrasound of my uterus from before I got pregnant, so I'm hoping they might be of more assistance.

From what I've been told so far...everything looks great and until I'm further along they can't give me any answers. So it's pretty much just a waiting game at this point. Talk about stressful!

I do plan on asking about getting my cervix measured, because I've seen that come up quite a bit. I'm trying REALLY hard to stay off of google! So far this pregnancy has been a nightmare (started with me being hospitalized with a kidney infection), so I'm hoping everything starts to go more smoothly soon. 

I really love hearing positive things though, and it looks like quite a few of the ladies on this thread have had success stories, which is good to hear! Congrats and well wishes to everyone who is expecting or recently had a successful pregnancy!


----------



## chistiana

Mo there is no feeling guilty..bf or not you re doing the best for your lo and if pumping frustrates and tires you (it took me 1 hour for 1 bottle geeeezzz) then you need to care for yourself for your baby to be happy too! Well done for doing it for so long!

Bicornbump..my first mc was 11w1d and the other two were in week 7. So you re much further along than that which is great. By this point your placenta has grown substantially and it's much stronger than 2-3 weeks ago! I had my son with a complete septum and a completely trouble free pg..he went all the way to 38+4 and was born naturally! So even though there are many horror stories there are equally many positive ones! I started this thread back in 2011 with horrid bleeding, clots and the rest but still went on to have dd1 and dd2 3 years after that! Keep hydrated, keep your feet up when you can and enjoy your pg!


----------



## bicornbump

I had another scan yesterday and everything looked fine with the baby. The one thing that worried me was my empty horn looked like it was filling with tissue.....
Has anyone with a bicornuate uterus experienced this?


----------



## chistiana

Bicorn happy to hear your little bean is growing nicely. I ve never heard of the other horn filling up with tissue, did the doctor actually say that?? I know that as the pg horn grows the other one definitely gets smaller and sometime the baby can pass it's legs in the other side (my dd1 was half here half there at about the middle of the pg).


----------



## bicornbump

It was weird, the past couple ultrasounds the other horn looked empty, this time it looked gray. When I asked, the tech didn't seem concerned and said it was probably tissue. I have an appointment with the doctor at some point this week, so hopefully he can explain it better. It makes me nervous. The poor baby already has limited room!!


----------



## MoBaby

Do you have a pic?


----------



## bicornbump

They never give me ultrasound pictures of both horns, just the horn the baby is in. 
Here is the most recent:
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chistiana

Can't really tell much by the scan but your baby is super cute there!! It's probably nothing, when do you see the doc? Techs sometimes say crappy staff..I remember with my last pg I had some spotting and I went for a private scan..the tech said there was no baby no yolk no nothing, just an empty sac...the same day I saw her heart flicker at my docs office!


----------



## bicornbump

That's terrible! I can't even imagine. I would have been a wreck!!!

They were trying to get a profile of the baby and it did not want to cooperate! It even had its little hands over its face at one point :D

The doctor's office is supposed to call me tomorrow. I'm hoping to be seen Friday after work. The tech didn't seem concerned at all, but it was just so strange to me that it's been empty every other scan and now it's seems to be filled with something. It makes me uneasy.


----------



## bicornbump

My appointment with the actual doctor is Friday to go over the scan.
The nurse said everything looked good though...heartbeat, position, and fluids were all good. They make me feel like I'm overreacting...but I was told I couldn't have kids and if I did my uterus would erupt. So yea, I'm a little nervous!

Question for everyone, how long did you wait or are you waiting to tell people you're pregnant? I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow and only a couple of close friends and our immediate family know. I feel like because I'm high risk, I should hold off as long as possible.


----------



## chistiana

You have every right to feel nervous or on edge or whatever..they shouldn't make you feel like you re over reacting..maybe you are but when you ve been told such a horrid thing then the heck with them..over react all you want!! I m not sure I said this before but I too was told I d never have kids..ever ever... Mmhhhhhmmm ok.....
Just a guess here but could it look like something is there because it is now smaller?? Hope the appointment can shed some lights and ease your nerves. Don't just let them say "everything is ok don't worry about that" ask them to explain otherwise I guarantee you ll still leave and feel nervous.
With my 4th and 5th pg I waited before telling people...I told my family at 13 weeks with dd1 because I had bleeding and I needed them to babysit ds..with the next one I told them after I mc..then with the 6th I said "sod this I m enjoying being pg now and what will be will be" and came out with it right from the start. I guess whatever makes you feel better in this case..nothing will change the result whatever that might be but I still understand feeling like telling might jinx it.


----------



## bicornbump

Christiana-I think you were right in thinking it looks different because it's smaller. The doctor said the side the baby is in is getting bigger, and the other side is staying small (which is what we're hoping continues to be the case) . He does think it looks like there's some extra muscle in there, but he can't tell. I guess I'm going to get more frequent scans to make sure the 2 horns don't start competing with each other.

My next scan is a level II scan on October 19th...seems sooooooo far away!!!
Does anyone know what to expect during a level II scan?


----------



## mara16jade

I'm curious if my FS is right, that I have a heart shaped uterus. My regular obgyn never mentioned it while I was pregnant with my son. The following images are from my pregnancy with my son (I'm still in the tww right now).

Does this look heart shaped or normal?

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20131209_150513-1_zpswwvoiht7.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20131220_223046_zpsgavknj1v.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20140116_110440-1_zpsosxkiy2v.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20140125_155612_zps9mlypkdf.jpg

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t649/mara16jade1/20140206_131121_zps0pzvan23.jpg


----------



## chistiana

Bicorn is the level II like tha anatomy scan you get at 22 weeks? If so this is a much more detailed scan where they make sure everything is in place, check that the belly is closed with everything in, and basically count everything. It takes about an hour or so and if you want to know the gender (if you don't already) they can tell you!! Glad the doctor assured you its just the horn getting smaller but also glad to hear he's being proactive!

Mara it looks like there might be a very very slight dip at the top but it should let cause any troubles, it's tiny!


----------



## mara16jade

Thanks for answering. I guess that could be why my IB never mentioned it. Hmm


----------



## Quackquack99

I had my little boy on the 15th of September. I have a unicornuate uterus. My first ended up as an emcs due to her being in a foot long breech position. I made it to my schedule section date expecting this to be a more peaceful experience but it was worse than my first. I had a cough during my section which causes my oxygen levels to drop. I panicked so much. The spinal block hurt and I curled up in a ball in tears whilst they completed that. I had two doctors operating on me and soon after they started the consultant obs came in and took over. It took over 35 mins for them to get him out and over an hour to stitch me up. It turns out I had alot of adhesion stuck and my bladder got injured in the process. I had to keep a catheter in for 72 hours post delivery due to the damage and then following day I was diagnosed with a chest infection. The cough, the pressure from the catheter and actial wound was probably the most pain I have ever been in.
I had a word with a consultant days after who advised that if I want more children then I need to wait at least two years and they wouldn't advise a natural birth due to the adhesions.

I'm done with babies. But girls if anyone has had a c section, once your scar gas healed, massage it to avoid adhesions.


----------



## chistiana

Yikes I am so sorry to hear you had such a traumatic experience. But then huge congratulations on the birth of your son. I too had a lot of scar tissue and adhesions after my section as well as after my second cerclage but used castor oil to break them up. I did manage a vbac but it sounds like your case might be a bit more severe/complicated


----------



## bicornbump

I had another trip to the ER this past weekend. I swear I'm there at least once a week :(

I was having a ton of pressure and it felt like I had something in my vagina. I was scared it was my cervix. After having a pelvic exam they said my uterus is just tilted forward and low, and although uncomfortable it's nothing to worry about :/ 
Has anyone else experienced a similar issue? It's extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## chistiana

Bicorn did it feel almost like a leg or foot was popping out?? Cause I remember I kept feeling like something was just going to fall out. I m sorry about the scare but glad to hear everything looks good!


----------



## bicornbump

Yes! It definitely felt like something was just going to fall out. 
I just wanted to lay in bed with my legs crossed all day lol. 

It actually feels a bit better now. I have my anatomy scan Wednesday. I'm super nervous....but hoping for good news!


----------



## chistiana

lol I totally remember that feeling..I kept thinking that I d reach down and grab a foot or something!! Praying the anatomy scan is a great one and you can enjoy seeing some pics of your little bun!


----------



## bicornbump

I know this thread hasn't been posted in much lately, but I'm hoping to get a response.

I'm 35 weeks pregnant with a bicornuate uterus (very severe split).

The baby is currently head down, but I'm still leaning towards a c-section, because I would told uterine rupture was a possibility if I give birth vaginally. 
I would love some opinions on this. Any women with a bicornuate uterus have a successful vaginal birth? 
I'm trying to figure out what is more risky- a c-section or possible rupture with a vaginal birth.

My other question is...I'm carrying REALLY high. Like....SUPER high (to the point it looks kinda funny). 
Is this common with a bicornuate uterus because the baby doesn't have room to drop?

I have a scan tonight and I ask tons of questions, but they're usually just met with "it's normal, you're normal, baby is fine." 
For instance, baby is in the right horn and is always on my right side...ALWAYS. My doctor thinks it has nothing to do with him being in the right horn and he just favors that side. Just seems very coincidental. I mean, he never leaves my right side.

Anyways, hoping someone reads this and gets back to me.


----------



## chistiana

Bicornurnbump..sorry I didn't get back to you earlier..firstly congratulations on making it so far already!! As for the vb..I had a septate uterus but at the time everyone thought it was bu..nobody said anything about uterine rupture and so I had my son vaginally. My dd1 was an emcs and then dd2 I wanted a vbac..doctor said with the septum resection, the previous section and lots of scarring it would be too risky...I did my research and found nothing to prove it's risky..I had a wonderful vbac! BUT if you feel more secure and safe with having a section then go with that..you wouldn't want a birth experience where you re constantly nervous..you should enjoy it whichever way you decide to go with! As for the sides..my son was in my right "horn" and I was completely lopsided!!! And he stayed ridiculously high even after my water broke..at 9am the doctor said "baby is very high, she's only 3 cm dilated we ve got a long wait ahead"...at 9:10 he was out!!!!


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies!
Just said I'd update.
Had my septum removed on the 8th of Feb.
Just found out today that I'm Pregnant.
Unplanned but excited and super nervous.
Hope you all are well xx


----------



## chistiana

Sbl fantastic news!!!' Huge congratulations my friend!!! How do you feel??hows your beautiful daughter?i hope you feel much better and this pg is stress free! I know after my septum removal I fet a lot better!! A very healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats sbl!


----------



## sbl

I'm so shocked to be honest chistiana!
Definitely was not expecting to see the word pregnant on the test yesterday. 
Have an early scan Wednesday so hopefully it will feel more real then.
Eva is great! How are your three?


----------



## GingerPanda

Was anybody able to have a VBAC after a uterine resection? I had a c-section with my daughter because she was stuck breech. We found out while they were doing that c-section that it was because I had a "heart-shaped" uterus.

I'm trying to decide if I want to have that corrected and have another child. But TBH, I had PPD because of the c-section and my daughter's IUGR.

And if there's absolutely no chance of me ever being able to have a VBAC, I might not bother having another and putting myself at risk again.


----------



## chistiana

Sbl sorry for the late reply! My kiddies are doing great! They're a handful but they re good kids iykwim!i can't wait to read your update!! Praying ms stays away this time (it was difficult last time right?)

Ginger I had my son with my septum in. It was a vb. Then my first daughter was footling breech and came early so it was an emcs (septum still in). Then I had my septum removed. My second daughter was head down but sunny side up and the doctor really didn't like the idea of a vbac. My experience with the section was so traumatic I stood my ground and told him I was having a vbac even if that meant risking another emcs. I had a beautiful unassisted vbac with no problems whatsoever! :)


----------



## mossip

Hi ladies. I'm not sure if this has been answered before but has anyone with a UU have high ovaries and fell pregnant naturally? We can't afford more IVF so gonna try naturally. My consultant said anything is possible but our chances are already halved &#128532; Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Mossip sorry to read your ttc journey has been rough...I know UU doesn't cause much trouble in getting pg but I have no clue about the high ovaries...would iui be a cheaper alternative to ivf??


----------



## mossip

chistiana said:


> Mossip sorry to read your ttc journey has been rough...I know UU doesn't cause much trouble in getting pg but I have no clue about the high ovaries...would iui be a cheaper alternative to ivf??

Hi lovely. I did ask about IUI but my consultant said I would be wasting my money because I would have the same chance as trying naturally. Xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ow ok..what are high ovaries???


----------



## mossip

chistiana said:


> Ow ok..what are high ovaries???

My ovaries are higher than they should be so instead of the tube and ovary lining up my tube has to kinda stretch to reach the egg xxx


----------



## chistiana

Ooowww ok, now I get it... I m sorry you re going through this..is there absolutely no way insurance can cover ivf or part of it?


----------



## sbl

Hi ladies
My hyperemesis has eased thankfully. I'm still super nauseous but much more manageable than with with Eva.
Had a scan last week and everything seems to be going well. I'm still very anxious. Pregnancy is just a scary time for me.
Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## chistiana

hey girlie! wow I can't believe you're in 2nd trimester already!!!glad to hear all the sickness has eased I remember how bad it was with Eva! how's your miss doing? does she know?


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, all. I got a new doctor, and we are doing an HSG in a little more than a month to try to determine exactly what the status of my uterine deformity is, and whether it's something that can be corrected.


----------



## chistiana

gInger panda that sounds good!!remind me what is your "diagnosis" up to this point??


----------



## sbl

Hi gals,
How is everyone?
16 weeks tomorrow!I can't quite believe it.
But here's the thing I'm worried since they aren't checking me for incompetent cervix this pregnancy.
My Dr doesn't really see the need. I had regular cervical checks until 30 weeks with Eva and he says since I have a "proven cervix" there isn't a need. Especially since my septum resection. 
I still can't get it out of my head all the same. I'm trying to stay off google and just relax a little.
Finding out the gender in 2 weeks and bringing Eva with us! 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## chistiana

sbl I understand your worrying but since your cervix held well with Eva I guess there is some reason in what your doctor is saying. ..still if you feel stressed you should explain it to your doctor even just to have a reassurance scan. and 16 weeks already? that's amazing! are you hoping for a specific gender or not really? is Eva super excited yet;


----------



## GingerPanda

chistiana said:


> gInger panda that sounds good!!remind me what is your "diagnosis" up to this point??

During the c-section with my daughter, the doctor randomly said, "Oh, did you know you have a heart-shaped uterus?"

And that's literally it. She didn't go into any more detail than that.


----------



## sbl

chistiana said:


> sbl I understand your worrying but since your cervix held well with Eva I guess there is some reason in what your doctor is saying. ..still if you feel stressed you should explain it to your doctor even just to have a reassurance scan. and 16 weeks already? that's amazing! are you hoping for a specific gender or not really? is Eva super excited yet;

I'm having a private scan at 18 weeks so I'm gonna ask the tech to have a look. 
For now I have to try and get this anxiety in hand. It's getting very draining. :cry:
Not hoping for any specific gender C ! Fit and healthy. Eva isn't too bothered about gender either but super excited!!
Hope you're well hun
Xx


----------



## chistiana

sbl I totally understand..I think I didn't enjoy my pregnancy with natalia because of all the stress..it started off the same with maya but gradually got a lot better, hope it does for you too! 18 weeks is a really good point because ic doesn't start before 16 weeks really and basically ends at 28 weeks so if anything was to start giving way it would probably show by 18 weeks! but I m sure it will be just fine!!!I don't remember if you said it before but are you finding out the gender or will it be a surprise??I m sure Eva will be an awesome sister!!

ginger it sounds very mild...when I had my section with natalia the doc told me my uterus was completely divideo in too..it was very clear!

afm: nik and nat turned 5 and 7 on 18/5 and maya turned 2 on 7/6..where is the time going?????


----------



## GingerPanda

It seems severe enough that my daughter was trapped breech. She was also IUGR because she ran out of room to grow, so....


----------



## chistiana

gInger sorry I didn't know the circumstances of your daughter's birth..it sounds like a bicornuate but if that's the diagnosis make sure you double check for septate (10 years of a misdiagnosis cost me a lot)


----------



## sbl

Hi C
So I had a small bleed on Friday morning and ended up in hospital.
Turns out I had a bit of cervical erosion which is nothing to be concerned about and my cervix is still long and closed.
But what a fright!!
I've another scan at 22 weeks.
And we're getting another little lady.
Eva is thrilled!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on pink! Bleeds are scary. Glad everything seems to be going well.


----------



## GingerPanda

HSG tomorrow!


----------



## GingerPanda

And... my HSG came back completely normal? She has no idea why the doctor told me I had a heart-shaped uterus. :wacko:


----------



## chistiana

yikes sbl sorry I didn't see this earlier we were on holidays and the Internet was horrid! glad to hear everything is fine but how scary indeed! I had lots and 
lots of bleeding incidents but they scared the s*** out of me every single time! and how exciting you are having another little girlie!!!they are going to be awesome together! maya and natalia play so well together despite the age gap! 

ginger what? that's weird! the only thing I can think of is that someone once told me that septums can get out of the way after a pregnancy! anyway it's good news so yyaaayyyy for that :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I have been told that sometimes doctors will tell you you have a bicornuate uterus during c-sections so you won't try to have a VBAC with subsequent pregnancies, because most women will just believe it and not pay all that money to have the HSG.


----------



## chistiana

hmmmm OK sounds like something my doctor would do! I had a section with my 2nd and a vbac with my 3rd..the things my doc told me to make me change my mind were ridiculous!


----------



## sbl

Hey girls
So I had another cervical length scan and it's still 3.6cm. No change and Dr is happy.
I've another scan at 26 weeks.
Baby girl is perfect and growing well with estimated weight of 1lb 3oz. 
I am full of aches and pains this time.
Which gives me more anxiety &#128532;
Hope you gals are well


----------



## chistiana

lol sbl aches and pains are good my friend..everything growing nicely! but OK I understand your worries I was exactly the same ;) your cervix sounds good.if I were to have another I d need a cervix like that!!!and so glad to hear evas sister is growing well!!!


----------



## sbl

Hey C!
I've reached V day. Another milestone to tick off.
This bubs is head down! Eva was never head down. Poor pet didn't have the space to turn bless her.

How are you and the kiddies?
Where did you guys go on vacation?

Eva is getting so excited about her sister. It's adorable.
She's starting "big school" the end of August. I can't quite believe it.
Very emotional! Probably more than usual :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

lol probably!!but still so cute!!Congratulations friend on reaching such a fantastic milestone..I think i always relaxed a little after that one and even more so after 28! 
we re fine, currently on vacation but looking forward to going back tomorrow! we went to zagorochoria for 4 days for a mountain race and then to paros for the past 10 days and I think I m ready for home now!!The kids have had a blast but they are dead tired too! how about you? will you go anywhere? when is your due date?


----------



## sbl

Sounds like you guys are having a fab summer C!
I know holidays can pretty tiresome for parents though.
Not going anywhere this year. I don't like being too far from home when I'm pregnant.
My DD is Nov 20th but prof is talking section at 36 weeks because of the septum resection only being last feb! I hope I make it to my section date this time.
It would be a dream come true!
I'm massive this time :shock:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1501772504012.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chistiana

aah classic doctors! !I had my second resection on June 2014 and got pg in September. .with natalia being 5 weeks early doctor swore we wouldn't make it past 36 weeks but she came at 39+3! with that said I m sure you ll make it to your section date!!did Eva come early? I don't remember! love the bump date I always love pg bellys!and it's all belly in your case so you and your bump look fantastic! ! so are we looking into anew October baby then?


----------



## sbl

Yeah c she came at 34+5. 
Last week in October first week in November most likely. I'm terrified of going really early.
Another cervix scan on Monday!
Had my GD test and passed. :thumbup:
When are the kids back to school?


----------



## chistiana

yay congrats on the GD test..and eeeekkkk I hated it...it's really disgusting stuff! !! can you have someone take care of Eva at home in October so you can take it easy and cook this little babe as long as possible? I can't believe it's ocloser. .that's literally around the corner!!!Nik and nat are back to school on the 11th of September and maya is back to granny then!But I start school on the 1st of September so they ll all be lingering at granny's after that! Good thing is I ll probably take natalia to the school I work so we ll be driving in and out together!Nik didn't want to loose his friends so he ll stay where he was and maybe transfer next year :)


----------



## sbl

Hey C! Ah that's nice that you get to have Nat at the same school.
Does Nik like school? I totally get him not want to switch. 
Eva wouldn't like to be away from her besties either.
Eva is starting school in 2 weeks!
It's crazy how quickly the years have flown by.
I had my scan this morning at baby is great 2lb 4oz and my cervix is 4.6 cm so all's good.
Back again at 30 weeks.
Yeah hun I'm going to go and live with my mum and dad for the last few weeks they only live 5 mins from us and mum will take over Eva for me. 
I'm very lucky.


----------



## chistiana

that sounds like a perfect plan!with mom and dad helping and a 4.6 cm cervix (WOW!) I m putting my bets that this lady will take alll the time she has to come out! Nik doesn't really like school..he is very good at it and he s got many good friends but he d rather be out running at nd playing footy than in school lol! natalia is the same! how about Eva? does she like it?


----------



## sbl

Hey C!
Ah Eva loves school thankfully. I think boys will always prefer to be out playing my nephews are all the same.
Had my first steroid shot today and back in tomorrow for my second lot.
Prof is really happy. So far so good.
I'm still a nervous wreck though.


----------



## chistiana

yayyyaaayyyy for the shot...as of tomorrow you can say your little miss is 30 weekso alreasy! !she s doing awesome and although I get you feeling like a nerve wreck I also know everything looks perfect and everything will be perfect! you re almost in the home run!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

Hi I was told I had a bicournate uterus after my c section 7 years ago. 

No evidence of it on scans now though? And it was never mentioned before sons birth either. 

Anyone else experience this? I spoke with doctor about it as I'm bleeding with this pregnancy and I said it's not visible on scan and he said that doesn't mean a lot the people doing the c section will be correct. But no information as to what this means or if this could be influencing my constant (since I found out) spotting and bleeding.


----------



## chistiana

veganmum hi. sorry to see you ve had two mcs. The mcs and the bleeding can easily be explained with a bu or any other Mullerian anomaly (bu can often be mistaken for a septate and vice versa). I was given different diagnoses before getting pg resected a septum, was told my uterus looked normal then while pg was told it was a bu and then during section was told it was a large septum again!!meanwhile I suffered 3 mcs and a premie birth. unfortunately there is not much you can do while you re pregnant...maybe the dip or septum is very slight so as soon as your uterus started stretching it disappeared. ..if indeed it's bu the "not pregnant" side may be shedding it's lining as it hasn't been made aware you have a new Tennant. .hopefully you won't have to find out so I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months...ifast you decide you still want to know after this pregnancy then I d suggest a hsg &#9786;


----------



## veganmum2be

Wow this is very complicated. Thanks for your reply. 
I did a bit of reading on it. 
I need to ask more questions at my next scan as my gestational sac seems to be in the middle of the screen, so suggests not in a 'horn'. 

My son was transverse when pregnant also so not in a 'horn' then. 
Maybe mine is only slight. 
Will keep researching and will check back in when I know outcomes


----------



## chistiana

the breech position is actually pretty common with bu as usually the baby just passes half the body at the other side and lies transverse. ..but anyway. .I ll be very interested to hear if you ever find out &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies, hoping for some support here after just finding out I have a bicornuate uterus at a scan yesterday. It was never noticed with my ds and I carried him to term 39+6. 

Also struggling with hormonal imbalances so ttc #2 has been COMPLETELY different than my ds! 

Anyway just saying hi!


----------



## chistiana

fxmummy hi! !sorry to hear you re struggling with ttc #2 but hopefully it's something "fixable" and you can soon share happy news!! Are you sure it's something hormonal?? also how did they diagnose you with bu? it's amazing you carried your son to 39+6 although I too carried my first to 38+4! anyway, ask away any questions, hopefully one of us can help &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for the reply! They diagnosed me after a scan. I've just had more news where they've told me my ovaries are full of cysts &#128577; It's been a crap few weeks of nothing but bad news!! Are there varying degrees of bu? Can you have a mild/bad case? Do you know if it can affect growth/small placenta? I had this with my ds and wondered now looking back on it his low birthweight and small placenta was because he didn't have a lot of room in one side due to the bu? The Drs have told me NOTHING about any of this. Seeing a different Dr on Monday hoping to get more information.


----------



## chistiana

Just a normal scan? If so don't put all your money on that diagnosis...yes a bu can have varying degrees (more arcuate or a big split) but many septate uteri have been diagnosed as bu (mine more than once!). I don't mean to say I know better but that maybe you should double check..had I known it was a septum and not bu I would have resected it way sooner and could have avoided 3angels :( anyway yes both bu and su can cause growth restriction (my son was only 2300kg and had a single artery ambilical cord) and breech position. A su is more likely to cause an early mc while a bu creates space problems and preterm labor in some cases. 
I m so sorry about the shitty few weeks..do they know what's causing the cysts?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for the info, it was a trans abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound. How would they diagnose a septate? I have another appointment on Monday so I can ask then about it. Yeh my ds had a small placenta and cord with a velementous insertion, so that wasn't great. He was only just 6lbs when he was born. 

They haven't said what's causing the cysts, other than a hormonal imbalance. I'm really hoping this new Dr on Monday is helpful.


----------



## chistiana

A tv ultrasound is very very unreliable in diagnosing MA. You could ask for a hsg (the one they inject the blue dye), a 4D us or a hysteroscopy. I was diagnosed wrongly twice and then finally had a 4D us which showed the extend of my septum). Anyway I hope your doc can shed some light I know how nerve wrecking this all can be


----------



## Enigmomma

Hi ladies,
I am new here and I just found this thread. I have a unicornate uterus, myself, and was told I would not likely ever carry child to term. But, 12 years ago, I did. She was born at 40+1 by cesearean because she was a footling breech. She was small, but in perfect health. Since she was 2, I have been trying to conceive #2. 
I suspect I have conceived and miscarried early a handful of times in there, but nothing has stuck yet. I can't ever feel certain because, with my daughter, I never did have a BFP HPT. Only in my blood could they ever get a positive result. 
I am getting older and starting to feel like my chances may have passed now, but I have always held to the idea that it happened once and, if it is meant to, it will happen again - and this month I feel different. Maybe I'm reading too much into things, but after a decade of this I think I've gotten to be pretty honest with myself and I am hoping against hope that maybe, just maybe, it is my time. 
I am really glad to have found this thread. So few people understand what it means to have a condition like this.


----------



## chistiana

Enigmomma welcome on the thread. It is not many of us as you say but hopefully we can help and support each other. I am truly amazed you made it to 40+1 with a uu I barely made it to 39+3 after I had my septum resected!!! I hate doctors with their certain diagnoses...I was told I 100% would never have kids..I have 3 in heaven and 3 on earth so never ever let anyone tel you otherwise! Anyway I really hope this is your month and your gut feeling is right and hope you can share this journey here :)


----------



## sbl

Hi everyone!
Well my sweet little girl Aria arrived last Friday at 38+4 weighing 7lbs 5oz of pure perfection.
Eva is thrilled to be a big sister.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!


----------



## chistiana

Sbl congratulations my friend!! What a beautiful name for a rainbow!! How are you doing? Enjoy your sweet bundle and this new awesome journey!


----------



## Babydaydreams

Hi

I just stumbled upon this forum after a year of discovery on the fertility front. During an internal scan with my first ever pregnancy the sonographer starts asking lots of questions which is never a good sign (sigh). Well after several other ultrasounds and lots of umming and aahhhing by respective sonographers about the shape of my uterus I eventually insisted on having an MRI done. Sadly my first pregnancy just under a year ago ended in early miscarriage (~6weeks) and I just wanted to know why.

Well fast forward 2 months (which is pretty quick by NHS standards) and the consultant is telling me the MRI shows 2 ovary, 2 uteri, 2 cervices and 2 vaginas (separated by a thin septum). Well I was gobsmacked by that news to get to the age of 39 and to not even have a clue! Apparently I should have been sent for a scan years ago when it was found out I only have 1 kidney, as uterine abnormalities are common alongside missing kidneys.

Anyway I get pregnant again 5 months later and all they can say is I have a slightly higher risk of preterm labour but equally there could be no problems. Well sadly I gave birth at 21 weeks with no warning at all. I felt a bit unwell and started to bleed a bit so went straight to the hospital. Within half an hour of arriving my waters had literally popped and gone and 5 minutes later my baby boy appeared with virtually no pain and definitely no pushing from me. Such a shock so now I am trying to learn more about whether didelphic uterus might be responsible. No-one spoke to me at all whilst I was in hospital and I have my consultant appointment next week which I am dreading. Does anyone else here have any experience of this?


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi all,

I'm not pregnant yet but am going to have an IUI done this Friday. If I get pregnant, this will be my first.

In 2015 I was diagnosed with a unicornuate uterus. I spoke with a perinatal specialist to have her sign off on fertility treatment and not only was she confident that I could successfully carry a baby, she was confident I could carry to term (at least to 38 weeks). 

My question is for anyone who has experienced this: is pregnancy in a unicornuate uterus considered high risk, and therefore not eligible for birth with a midwife or at a birthing center? I ask because I truly despise hospitals...I despise IVs unless they are actually needed and I would very, very much prefer to give birth at a birthing center. Does anyone have experience with that?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## chistiana

Babydaydreams hi! We ve "spoken" on the IC board but wanted to welcome you on this thread too! 

Co-fostermom hi. With a unicornuate uterus there is a very high risk your baby won't be head down. It's not impossible but they normally turn head down when they re a bit larger at which point there is usually not much space to turn in an MA uterus. So I m guessing that a birthing center might be difficult if your bub is footling or breach. If it's head down then I don't see why a uu would be an issue.


----------



## MoBaby

My first was breech second head down. I&#8217;m uu w/left horn.
It is high risk. Most of time you will delivery early as well. You&#8217;ll have to deliver in a hospital because of the potential of complications at delivery. Most likely you&#8217;ll need a c section. Usually around 37-38 weeks.


----------



## co_fostermom

I guess I should get used that now then. There is one "birthing center" inside the hospital I want to give birth at should the iui I had yesterday be successful and the pregnancy goes well...if there are complications then I'm already at a hospital. I do appreciate everyone's input though! It helps me prepare for and accept a different kind of birth.


----------



## chistiana

Cofostermom I guess what you said last is the most important thing..to be prepared mentally...it's not impossible but it's best to be prepared...ds1 was head down and full term, 2mc then dd1 a footling with IC born prematurely, another mc and dd2 full term and head down....of this all what scared me the most was being unprepared. I truly hope it all works out perfectly and we get to follow your pg :)


----------



## co_fostermom

So heres a new question: how many of you had a successful IUI? What were your pre-bfp symptoms and were you able to tell the difference between them and the hormone meds? Im 13dpiui today and still getting bfns so Im pretty discouraged. Any help or encouragement is super welcome!


----------

